# Phenom 9950 overclocking



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2008)

*Phenom 9950 and Phenom II Overclocking Thread*

Hello, 

I want to create this thread to post a few results of my overclocking experience with my 9950.  Please feel free to post yours up 

Here is a guide that I came across along with one that TRT740 came across.  Both are great and will greatly help you overclocking the AMD Phenom Line up. 


Guides To Overclocking the AMD Phenom Quad Core

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=58746&page=90


http://www.ocia.net/articles/k10overclock/page1.shtml





To start off, default settings:  all runs done with memory at spd settings (5-5-5-18-24)





2.8 GHz




3.15 GHz




3.4 GHz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2008)

here are some 3dmark 06 runs

default settings:




2.8 GHz




3.15 GHz




3.25 GHz


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 8, 2008)

nice


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 8, 2008)

cp....you got me by .015

nice


----------



## blueskynis (Oct 8, 2008)

CP in your first post you posted the same pic for 3.15 and 3.4GHz 

P.S. Can you measure power consumption in some way? I'm interested in power figures also...


----------



## ASharp (Oct 8, 2008)

Here's the correct 3.4GHz image from CP (found it on XS ):


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2008)

ASharp said:


> Here's the correct 3.4GHz image from CP (found it on XS ):



thanks dude, I had made the same mistake there too!.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> cp....you got me by .015
> 
> nice



i'm at 3.4Ghz now, i'll post some screenies tonight.


----------



## FooArm (Oct 9, 2008)

3.4ghz thats not bad


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 9, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> i'm at 3.4Ghz now, i'll post some screenies tonight.




ooooo 3.4 nice clock....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> ooooo 3.4 nice clock....



and hopefully still going


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2008)

FooArm said:


> 3.4ghz thats not bad



Naw it aint, specially with Phenoms.  Let see what else I can do here, i'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2008)

heres a run at 3.3 Ghz with mem at DDR2 1066, 5-7-7-24, imma try to bring down the timings and see what i can do.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2008)

just for kicks, here is a screenie of my temps


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2008)

*9950 Testing at 2.6 GHz NB @ 2000 MHz*

Ok, I just ran super PI, 3dmark (cpu tests only), and CineBench at default clocks. 

Use CPU-z to see CPU clocks and HT speed, mem test for timings and NB speed in the top right hand corner

Super Pi






3dMark CPU Score


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2008)

*9950 Testing at 2.6 GHz NB @ 2200 MHz*

Now I upped the NB Multiplier from x10 to x11, NB is now at 2200 MHz.

I forgot to run CineBench with the NB at default.  So I ran it at x11 and then from now on we just compare with the rest.


Super Pi






3dMark 06 (cpu score)






Cine Bench







What do you guys think so far, I have to head to bed now its about to be 1:30am here, tomorrow i'll do more testing and comparisons.


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 10, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> just for kicks, here is a screenie of my temps




nice temps!


----------



## goitalone (Oct 11, 2008)

Ok, now what the H*** are you using to get great temps like that? I NEED TO KNOW!

Is that air cooling? What is your ambient temps?

I am looking for something to replace stock cooling and I have spent like 4 days straight searching.

So far what I have come up with is something below:

Either a Thermalright 120 Black and a Scythe S-FLEX SFF21F fan + Rheobus fan controller

OR

Sunbeam Contact Freezer stock, or use the Scythe S-Flex + Rheobus fan controller too.

If not a Scyhthe fan, maybe something with better air flow and static pressure.

Please help me out with this dilemma!

If you can, mucho appriceation!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2008)

goitalone said:


> Ok, now what the H*** are you using to get great temps like that? I NEED TO KNOW!
> 
> Is that air cooling? What is your ambient temps?
> 
> ...






Hi there goitalone.  I have a thermaltake pump, reservoir, and CPU block.  Koolance 2 fan radiator and koolance coolant.  IF you look at my avatar my rig is outside of a case.  Ambient temps are about 65-70ºF


----------



## wolf2009 (Oct 11, 2008)

is that a 125w 9950 ?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2008)

here is some more benches to follow the ones a few posts ago, this time the NB at 2400MHz

super Pi






3dmark (cpu score)






Cinebench


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> is that a 125w 9950 ?



no sir, it's a 140W.


----------



## wolf2009 (Oct 11, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> no sir, it's a 140W.



even better then . thats not a 790GX mobo, right ?

nice OC .

what cooler you using ? and what's the idle temp ?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2008)

ok some info I have gathered.  So far by only upping the NB from stock 2.0 GHz to 2.4 GHz we saw almost 1/2 sec. drop in super PI, about a 27 point increase in 3dmark 06 cpu score, which when running the whole test would actually give you a bigger difference with the CPU feeding more to the video card (s). 

In Cinebench, I didn't run it at a 2.0 GHz NB speed, however from a 2.2 GHz to a 2.4 GHz NB speed it increased 2291 points in the multiple CPU test, and 510 in the single CPU test.  Last but not least, 52 points in the open GL benchmark.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> even better then . thats not a 790GX mobo, right ?
> 
> nice OC .
> 
> what cooler you using ? and what's the idle temp ?



I am on water, thermal take CPU water block with pump and koolance radiator.

Idles at around low 20's, sometimes 19ºc.  Further up is a screenshot.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2008)

Ok, now the NB speed back to default (2.0 GHz), but upped the multi from x13 to x14.  Result is, CPU at 2.8 GHz.  All voltages at default, actually CPU is under default as it is @ 1.296v, out the box it runs at 1.316v.

I owe you guys the cinebench one, I'll leave it running tonight, and tomorrow morning before heading off to work, i'll post it up, Just don't want to wait for it

super pi






3dmark (cpu score)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2008)

2.8 GHz Cinebench, NB @ 2.0 GHz


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 11, 2008)

hey cp..


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 11, 2008)

ASharp said:


> Here's the correct 3.4GHz image from CP (found it on XS ):


ok what the hell is  super pi? ... and what do the numbers mean?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> ok what the hell is  super pi? ... and what do the numbers mean?



are you serious you don't know what Super PI is?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_PI

talking about Super pi, on hwbot.org, I have the 3rd fastest time of 22.4.  The guys ahead of me one has 1066 ram, at the time I was at ddr2 800, now I have my super talent running at 1066, if only I had the 9850 back, and the 1st place is a dude on Single Stage Phase Cooling, 4.0 GHz. hehehhe.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 11, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> are you serious you don't know what Super PI is?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_PI
> 
> talking about Super pi, on hwbot.org, I have the 3rd fastest time of 22.4.  The guys ahead of me one has 1066 ram, at the time I was at ddr2 800, now I have my super talent running at 1066, if only I had the 9850 back, and the 1st place is a dude on Single Stage Phase Cooling, 4.0 GHz. hehehhe.


yea dead serious man..


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 11, 2008)

what version of amd overdrive you using cp?.. got a link


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 11, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> what version of amd overdrive you using cp?.. got a link



i thinks he is using this version

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1147/.html


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 11, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> i thinks he is using this version
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1147/.html


yeah thanks SM... i still have no luck getting that ver to run.... i go to start the program and it tries to start but than all i get is a msg saying A PROGRAM HAS STOPPED AOD FROM WORKING!!! the only ver that works is 2.0.14
i think its time boomed and none of the moderators dont seem to pass on the msg to get a fix for it...


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 11, 2008)

what ya's think ppl? any ideas?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> what ya's think ppl? any ideas?



thats not that bad I would say.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> what version of amd overdrive you using cp?.. got a link[/QUOTE
> 
> THe one I am using I downloaded it from the ASUS site for the M3A79 mobo, don't know if it is any different from you.  Mine has the ACC and all that.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 11, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> fullinfusion said:
> 
> 
> > what version of amd overdrive you using cp?.. got a link[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Chicken Patty said:
> 
> 
> > yeah i got your ver once before and it worked but hated the red since it bugged me eye balls out.... hasent worked since.... i hear its time boomed
> ...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2008)

ok here are the 2.8 GHz results with the NB at 2.4 GHz

super pi






3dmark (cpu score)






cinebench


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2008)

Ok, up at 3.2 GHz, so far all I have done is play around with my memory timings, check it out


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey Brad, what stepping is the 9950 you had or have?


----------



## MKmods (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello Chicken Patty....I just noticed this thread and if I ever get my 9950 in a case and running this thread will help a lot, Thanks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Hello Chicken Patty....I just noticed this thread and if I ever get my 9950 in a case and running this thread will help a lot, Thanks.



Great to know that bro, I will keep updating this as soon as I do anything new.  I am still pushing the CPU higher however, just having gotten to it lately.  Stay tuned for some new updates .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2008)

Ok, decided to jump straight up to 3.4 GHz.  

super pi







3dmark (cpu score)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Hello Chicken Patty....I just noticed this thread and if I ever get my 9950 in a case and running this thread will help a lot, Thanks.



hey buddy, also, I dont know if you purchased the cpu yet, but if you haven't try to get your hands on a 9950 that has the 0836 DPDW stepping, those are the better ones I've seen so far.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2008)

3.45 GHz

super pi


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2008)

I finally figured why I could not get it stable past 3.3 Ghz before.  I had acc on +4, I put it back to +2 and walaaaaaa, as you see


----------



## MKmods (Oct 13, 2008)

Very nice! Thats right where my 6400 runs (but with 4 cores), now I am getting excited
(excellent job and thanks again for posting your specs)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Very nice! Thats right where my 6400 runs (but with 4 cores), now I am getting excited
> (excellent job and thanks again for posting your specs)



no problem, keep checking, it only gets better


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2008)

So far here is the best with my 9850BE and my 9950BE, still working on the 9950 so give me some time.  however notice the voltage it took to run 3.55GHz on the 9850, and look at the voltage it took to run my 9950 at 3.4 GHz, I miss my 9850 just for that:


9950 @ 3.45 GHz




9850 @ 3.55 GHz


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 14, 2008)

Well thats not to to bad hey CP?
i think your rite about taking care of my 9850.... it's been bullet proof with stupid high voltage, hitting 100+c when the pump failed.... i think its like the black 5000 i think thats what it was... i had the 6400 BE and ppl were clocking the 5000 to the same as my 6400.... i think all the 9950 is a +1 on the multi 9850 chip.... hell what 9850 cant hit a single bump of the multiplier?
and your goodies are packed and ready to be shipped out in the morning mate


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 14, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey Brad, what stepping is the 9950 you had or have?


B3 and still sitting in the box lol.... i want to wait to mate it with the 79-T mobo... i hit 3.5ghz with a tad bit of fuc^ing around..with this mobo....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Well thats not to to bad hey CP?
> i think your rite about taking care of my 9850.... it's been bullet proof with stupid high voltage, hitting 100+c when the pump failed.... i think its like the black 5000 i think thats what it was... i had the 6400 BE and ppl were clocking the 5000 to the same as my 6400.... i think all the 9950 is a +1 on the multi 9850 chip.... hell what 9850 cant hit a single bump of the multiplier?
> and your goodies are packed and ready to be shipped out in the morning mate



naw it aint bad at all, i just need to work on having it stable thats all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> B3 and still sitting in the box lol.... i want to wait to mate it with the 79-T mobo... i hit 3.5ghz with a tad bit of fuc^ing around..with this mobo....



what stepping does it say on the chip itself for example "0831 CPCW" ?


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 14, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> what stepping does it say on the chip itself for example "0831 CPCW" ?


it says.... MIRROR FINISH lol.... its lapped already.... didnt think to check it out..


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 14, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> naw it aint bad at all, i just need to work on having it stable thats all.


i however found that on my rig voltage is the key.... i can use same memory and bus speed settings @ 1.48v and she wont pass prime... if i drop the ht volt down to 1.3 from 1.4v and memory to 2.20v from 2.22v and cpu to 1.3850 she passes with flying colors.. and i have no heating problems... weird hey


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 14, 2008)

hey cp

what does all the acc -+ mean?
oh and congrats w/ the super pi!!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 14, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> hey cp
> 
> what does all the acc -+ mean?
> oh and congrats w/ the super pi!!!!


here go read...http://www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=3360&p=2


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> i however found that on my rig voltage is the key.... i can use same memory and bus speed settings @ 1.48v and she wont pass prime... if i drop the ht volt down to 1.3 from 1.4v and memory to 2.20v from 2.22v and cpu to 1.3850 she passes with flying colors.. and i have no heating problems... weird hey



hehe yeah bro< i find that somtimes relaxing my voltage gives me more stability.  Weird but true.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> hey cp
> 
> what does all the acc -+ mean?
> oh and congrats w/ the super pi!!!!



this is the most important paragraph of the whole article

*
AMD says that the settings tweak doesn't impact performance and doesn't change thermals or voltages, it simply can allow a Phenom processor to clock higher when overclocking. The BIOS exposes the parameter being changed, which AMD refers to as the Advanced Clock Calibration (ACC) value. Typically this value has a range of -2 to 0, on motherboards with the SB750 that support ACC the value can be set from -12 to +12. Higher numbers should allow for higher clock speeds, while lower values should allow for lower voltages/lower power operation. *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> here go read...http://www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=3360&p=2



When I first got my M3A79-T board that was the article I went to before messing around with ACC as I had no idea what it did.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2008)

super pi 32m


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 14, 2008)

well this is what i run 24/7 and for all my benchies.... take note of the NB frequency.... Nice hey!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> well this is what i run 24/7 and for all my benchies.... take note of the NB frequency.... Nice hey!



nice bro, I can't get my NB to run higher than 2500 MHz, I am scared to give it voltage too!.  But at 2.5 Ghz it flies.  I wish I can get it to run at 2.6 GHz


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 14, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> nice bro, I can't get my NB to run higher than 2500 MHz, I am scared to give it voltage too!.  But at 2.5 Ghz it flies.  I wish I can get it to run at 2.6 GHz


i set my NB cpu volt to 1.40 volt and im at 1T setting lol..... god i hope i dont cook the nb..... but it's running 36c.... which is totally cool


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 14, 2008)

hehehe!


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 14, 2008)

check this out on 1T setting and 2500+ NB Freq..... let me know what ya'll think


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 14, 2008)

to get high NB freq with your memory id highly recomend ya go into your bios and under memory... advanced.... change

Channel Interleaving
to
XOR of ADDRESS BITS [20:16,9]
that way you free up more in your clocks and ...... well it lets me run 1T mode at the above post shots.... 
a wise man gave me this tip and im now sharing with all


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 14, 2008)

wow , impressive overclock guys


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> to get high NB freq with your memory id highly recomend ya go into your bios and under memory... advanced.... change
> 
> Channel Interleaving
> to
> ...



I shall try that when I get my goodies (you know what I mean). the most I have ran my NB stable was 2515MHz i think.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2008)

3.4 Ghz super PI 32m


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 14, 2008)

hayder.master said:


> wow , impressive overclock guys


thanks man.... we try our best


----------



## MKmods (Oct 14, 2008)

Its not fair you are having all the fun, I threw my 9950 (140 watt) into a Biostar 790 GX with a 3870 X2, Here it is stock.




Did I do the super Pi right? (first time using)


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 14, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Its not fair you are having all the fun, I threw my 9950 (140 watt) into a Biostar 790 GX with a 3870 X2, Here it is stock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



umm do the 1m calc and show cpuz like this....






@cp i just noticed that i am +.156


----------



## MKmods (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks SM for the help, here it is


----------



## suraswami (Oct 14, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Its not fair you are having all the fun, I threw my 9950 (140 watt) into a Biostar 790 GX with a 3870 X2, Here it is stock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why stock?  Push her higher, feed some dope/crack.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 14, 2008)

Ok I went into the bios and clicked the V12 Auto OC button and here it is.




I took out my Geil Evo Ones and put in a pair of G Skill CL4 PI memory


----------



## suraswami (Oct 14, 2008)

he he more more more more want more


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 14, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Ok I went into the bios and clicked the V12 Auto OC button and here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



does that say 1.28v???????


----------



## MKmods (Oct 14, 2008)

I just installed the OS and am DL a bunch of games, should probably stop them while I am doing this..
Il go over this thread and do it manual tonight after the games are installed. Also I am using a AC Freezer, Im gonna swap it for my Butterfly cooler(lol)



servermonkey said:


> does that say 1.28v???????



Is that bad?


----------



## suraswami (Oct 14, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Is that bad?



No that is cool.  Push it manually at that voltage to see how far she goes.


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 14, 2008)

is that css i see in the background?
come play here

66.151.138.61:27015


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 14, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I just installed the OS and am DL a bunch of games, should probably stop them while I am doing this..
> Il go over this thread and do it manual tonight after the games are installed. Also I am using a AC Freezer, Im gonna swap it for my Butterfly cooler(lol)
> 
> 
> ...



nah im kinda jealous!


----------



## MKmods (Oct 15, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> is that css i see in the background?
> come play here
> 
> 66.151.138.61:27015



Im DLing it now...lol, I am about as good at CSS as I am at OCing(not very,)

Im also gonna check the diff between the AC Freezer and Zerotherm BTF 92 as well as the G Skill VS Geil memory.


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 15, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Im DLing it now...lol, I am about as good at CSS as I am at OCing(not very,)



we are all n00bs


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 15, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> umm do the 1m calc and show cpuz like this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep, from my 9950, set this as your goal, you got the better RAM, so it shouldn't be that hard for you, clock clock clock


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 15, 2008)

hey MK mods, thats great so far bro.  Glad you finally popped it in your mobo.   Keep us posted on what you do.


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 15, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> yep, from my 9950, set this as your goal, you got the better RAM, so it shouldn't be that hard for you, clock clock clock



and i had plans tonight!!!!!
grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!


----------



## MKmods (Oct 15, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey MK mods, thats great so far bro.  Glad you finally popped it in your mobo.   Keep us posted on what you do.



Actually the mobo and G Skill mem is ResRants (my Dr.) I have a Asus Crosshair II for my SFF comp (should be a better OCr) But I had to test his mobo and 3870 X2 because we got them Open Box from Newegg. Since its running Im gonna have some fun with it.

Again thnks CP for this thread as OCing isant my strong suit (putting it mildly) and your posts will help me a lot to understand whats going on.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 15, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Actually the mobo and G Skill mem is ResRants (my Dr.) I have a Asus Crosshair II for my SFF comp (should be a better OCr) But I had to test his mobo and 3870 X2 because we got them Open Box from Newegg. Since its running Im gonna have some fun with it.
> 
> Again thnks CP for this thread as OCing isant my strong suit (putting it mildly) and your posts will help me a lot to understand whats going on.



no problem.  O/c'ing wasn't my thing neither, but man I love it now!!!

Any questions bro post here, and you'll have some answers, if its not me, server/full/ and everybody eslewill answer as well as you've seen


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 15, 2008)

blueskynis said:


> CP in your first post you posted the same pic for 3.15 and 3.4GHz
> 
> P.S. Can you measure power consumption in some way? I'm interested in power figures also...



hey Blueskyenis, sorry bro, I just remembered now, all I got is the sisoft sandra benchmark, says power consumption.

It said my processor power consumption is 280.35W


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 15, 2008)

dumm , very cool overclock guys you push me to got phenom


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 15, 2008)

hayder.master said:


> dumm , very cool overclock guys you push me to got phenom



wooot wooot


----------



## ASharp (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey guys. I'm running my 9850 on a Biostar TA770 right now and it's working well but I want to push my CPU to the limit and with that I would imagine I would need a SB750 board. With that being said, I've been looking into boards and it seems that the ASUS M3A79-T Deluxe is quite good and packed with features. I've also been looking at the DFI LP DK 790FXB-M2RSH as well. Personally I'm more geared towards the ASUS board because of the layout and everything. 

Do any of you guys have any problems with your M3A79-T? I read about some issues with PWMs whining a bit...anyone experiencing that? My current board has a major problem with squealing under load and it gets annoying so I'd like to avoid it if I could. I'd appreciate hearing any issues that you may have encountered that are worth mentioning.

Anyway, I guess this is kind of off-topic from the actual thread but I figure a few of you here have the ASUS board already and can give me some insight on this. Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## cdnbum88 (Oct 15, 2008)

ASharp said:


> Hey guys. I'm running my 9850 on a Biostar TA770 right now and it's working well but I want to push my CPU to the limit and with that I would imagine I would need a SB750 board. With that being said, I've been looking into boards and it seems that the ASUS M3A79-T Deluxe is quite good and packed with features. I've also been looking at the DFI LP DK 790FXB-M2RSH as well. Personally I'm more geared towards the ASUS board because of the layout and everything.
> 
> Do any of you guys have any problems with your M3A79-T? I read about some issues with PWMs whining a bit...anyone experiencing that? My current board has a major problem with squealing under load and it gets annoying so I'd like to avoid it if I could. I'd appreciate hearing any issues that you may have encountered that are worth mentioning.
> 
> Anyway, I guess this is kind of off-topic from the actual thread but I figure a few of you here have the ASUS board already and can give me some insight on this. Thanks a lot guys.



I just got Asus board 2 weeks ago and love it. AMD OCing is new to me, but this board is sweet. Got the 9950 BE (125W) chip to 3.225 easier and I am sure I can go higher.

My two cents.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 15, 2008)

ASharp said:


> Hey guys. I'm running my 9850 on a Biostar TA770 right now and it's working well but I want to push my CPU to the limit and with that I would imagine I would need a SB750 board. With that being said, I've been looking into boards and it seems that the ASUS M3A79-T Deluxe is quite good and packed with features. I've also been looking at the DFI LP DK 790FXB-M2RSH as well. Personally I'm more geared towards the ASUS board because of the layout and everything.
> 
> Do any of you guys have any problems with your M3A79-T? I read about some issues with PWMs whining a bit...anyone experiencing that? My current board has a major problem with squealing under load and it gets annoying so I'd like to avoid it if I could. I'd appreciate hearing any issues that you may have encountered that are worth mentioning.
> 
> Anyway, I guess this is kind of off-topic from the actual thread but I figure a few of you here have the ASUS board already and can give me some insight on this. Thanks a lot guys.




Welcome aboard the thread, I personally recommend the ASUS M3A79-T because I have it and I know its awesome.  But you cannot go wrong with the DFI 790FX SB750 board.  Those boards are just badass and they are great o/c'ers.

In this thread a few are running the DFI board

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=203972

However I dont have any issues at all with my board and I could not be happier.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 15, 2008)

cdnbum88 said:


> I just got Asus board 2 weeks ago and love it. AMD OCing is new to me, but this board is sweet. Got the 9950 BE (125W) chip to 3.225 easier and I am sure I can go higher.
> 
> My two cents.



I just got my 9950 a week ago and does it love voltage, right now im at 3.4 GHz at 1.520v, my 9850 did 3.55Ghz @ 1.456v.   So in other words 125w CPU's are the way to go


----------



## Letifer (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey, I'm loving this thread (actually got me to register ).

I love those scores.

I was just wondering what you guys think I could get for a stable yet high OC on my new setup.  Specs are below my avatar but I'll repost if need be.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 16, 2008)

Letifer said:


> Hey, I'm loving this thread (actually got me to register ).
> 
> I love those scores.
> 
> ...



Welcome aboard Letifer, you'll love your stay here

I can go up to 3.3 Ghz stable at around 1.392v.  Anything higher takes me a hard time and about 1.52v.  I dont have a great chip though.

Do you know what your stepping is by the way?


----------



## Letifer (Oct 16, 2008)

To tell you the truth, all my stuff should be coming today. 

I just wanted to know what would be possible once I put it together.


----------



## ASharp (Oct 16, 2008)

I think your OC will really just depend on the chip. Most 9950s seem to be hitting 3GHz+ very easily. Depending on how much volts you're willing to put in, you could probably obtain 3.5GHz or more...you're going to need a good cooling set up though.


----------



## adrianx (Oct 16, 2008)

nice to see more to try


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 16, 2008)

Letifer said:


> To tell you the truth, all my stuff should be coming today.
> 
> I just wanted to know what would be possible once I put it together.



thats cool.  when you get it, try it out at default settings.  Do a super pi run, then do a 3dmark 06, just the cpu tests and see what you scored.  Then just up the clock by using the multiplier, and give it some voltage.  You should be able to do up to 3.0GHz on stock voltage.  This way you see the differences in the benchmarks between each clock and find the sweet spot on the CPU.  Mine seems to have the biggest gains in between 3.15GHz and 3.3Ghz.


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 16, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> thats cool.  when you get it, try it out at default settings.  Do a super pi run, then do a 3dmark 06, just the cpu tests and see what you scored.  Then just up the clock by using the multiplier, and give it some voltage.  You should be able to do up to 3.0GHz on stock voltage.  This way you see the differences in the benchmarks between each clock and find the sweet spot on the CPU.  Mine seems to have the biggest gains in between 3.15GHz and 3.3Ghz.




cp!! fsb > multiplier


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 16, 2008)

adrianx said:


> nice to see more to try



the more the better, lets see some results guys


----------



## Moose (Oct 17, 2008)

vista does not like me overclocking this cpu! it doesn't notice the change (still calls it 2.6GHz) then if I do a windows exp index score it resets the speed to 2.6GHz in overdrive!


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 17, 2008)

Moose said:


> vista does not like me overclocking this cpu! it doesn't notice the change (still calls it 2.6GHz) then if I do a windows exp index score it resets the speed to 2.6GHz in overdrive!




have you tried to oc from the bios?


----------



## Letifer (Oct 17, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> thats cool.  when you get it, try it out at default settings.  Do a super pi run, then do a 3dmark 06, just the cpu tests and see what you scored.  Then just up the clock by using the multiplier, and give it some voltage.  You should be able to do up to 3.0GHz on stock voltage.  This way you see the differences in the benchmarks between each clock and find the sweet spot on the CPU.  Mine seems to have the biggest gains in between 3.15GHz and 3.3Ghz.



would leaving the volt on auto do just the same?

i seem to be getting pretty good speeds just upping it 5% at a time


----------



## ASharp (Oct 17, 2008)

Leaving it on auto is a little too unpredictable. On auto, the board might set the voltage too high which just creates more heat and consumes more power. On the other hand, it might so happen that the auto feature doesn't give enough volts. This would cause instability.

In the end, you want to keep all variables in check which can't be done if it's on auto. Ultimately what you want to do is get as high a clock as possible with the lowest voltage possible while remaining stable.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 17, 2008)

Letifer said:


> would leaving the volt on auto do just the same?
> 
> i seem to be getting pretty good speeds just upping it 5% at a time



The only thing on Auto now for me is the NB voltage and SB voltage.  They seem to work perfectly fine on auto.  But the CPU voltage, just open up CPU-z or go into the bios at default settings and see how much it is, then just set it manually under "jumper free config".  Mine was 1.312v default.

At 3.0GHz I was able to run 1.232v completely stable.  I had it at 3.0 GHz with only 1.200v, but it was not stable.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 17, 2008)

Kinda OT but not really:
How does the auto clock feature on Overdrive work? How would you rate Overdrive for OCing in Windows?


----------



## Moose (Oct 17, 2008)

I can change the multiplier in the bios and also my comp seems to be very strange and is only setting at 2.6GHz when it is doing something the rest of the time (idle) it is at 1.3GHz


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 17, 2008)

Moose said:


> I can change the multiplier in the bios and also my comp seems to be very strange and is only setting at 2.6GHz when it is doing something the rest of the time (idle) it is at 1.3GHz



turn off the cool n quiet thing in your bios.


----------



## Moose (Oct 17, 2008)

I have now just replaced the heatsink (the stock one was like a turbine) but the temperature is quite high at 80 degrees, is this dangerous? I have motherboard set to alarm at 70 (though I havent heard it) perhaps overdrive has got it wrong btw i have oced to 3GHz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 17, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Kinda OT but not really:
> How does the auto clock feature on Overdrive work? How would you rate Overdrive for OCing in Windows?



what is OT?

well i havent tried the auto clock feature ever, but some peeps have gotten decent results with it to be honest.  Overdrive is great bro, you can change voltage, RAM voltage, mobo voltages, its great.  I use it until it crashes, then whatever I know was my last stable configuration was, thats what I set it the bios.  Does it save a lot of time?  YES.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 17, 2008)

Moose said:


> I have now just replaced the heatsink (the stock one was like a turbine) but the temperature is quite high at 80 degrees, is this dangerous? I have motherboard set to alarm at 70 (though I havent heard it) perhaps overdrive has got it wrong btw i have oced to 3GHz



on the stock cooler I never got above 50ºc even at 1.4v+.  Make sure you turn cool and quient off in your bios.


----------



## Moose (Oct 17, 2008)

ive reinstalled the old one after the computer shut down at 90 degrees, it is running at 60 OC'ed at 3GHz when idle and 65 degrees when in use.quiet now.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 17, 2008)

Moose said:


> ive reinstalled the old one after the computer shut down at 90 degrees, it is running at 60 OC'ed at 3GHz when idle and 65 degrees when in use.quiet now.


how are you  applying the thermal compound?
your still way to high mate!


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 17, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Kinda OT but not really:
> How does the auto clock feature on Overdrive work? How would you rate Overdrive for OCing in Windows?


well it works but i don't trust it.... AOD is great for tests but i only resort back to setting my clocks in the trusted Bios...


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 17, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> what is OT?
> 
> well i havent tried the auto clock feature ever, but some peeps have gotten decent results with it to be honest.  Overdrive is great bro, you can change voltage, RAM voltage, mobo voltages, its great.  I use it until it crashes, then whatever I know was my last stable configuration was, thats what I set it the bios.  Does it save a lot of time?  YES.



Thanks. OT is Off topic.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 17, 2008)

Moose said:


> vista does not like me overclocking this cpu! it doesn't notice the change (still calls it 2.6GHz) then if I do a windows exp index score it resets the speed to 2.6GHz in overdrive!


Vista works great for me.... i've hit over 3.5GHz on this pig of a voltage hog cpu but still not stable.....  make sure you download all of the vista updates.... i mean all of them.... there is one in particular that is for system stability....and i've noticed better clocks with it..


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 17, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Thanks. OT is Off topic.


just one question mate.... why you only using 3 sticks of ram? dont ya like being able to run Dual channel? and i see your using only a 500 watt Psu.... wow man you dont have any crashing problems?


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 17, 2008)

hey CP..
Have ya had any luck using the auto clock in AOD?
with my 6400 black it worked but no luck with the 9850


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 17, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Thanks. OT is Off topic.



oh, sorry.  Thanks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 17, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> hey CP..
> Have ya had any luck using the auto clock in AOD?
> with my 6400 black it worked but no luck with the 9850



havent tried it with the quad bro.  Won't really know what to tell ya. I might try it one day see how well it works.  There was one dude over at XS that had some good results, but other than that haven't really heard of any one using it.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 18, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> havent tried it with the quad bro.  Won't really know what to tell ya. I might try it one day see how well it works.  There was one dude over at XS that had some good results, but other than that haven't really heard of any one using it.


i just stubled accros something.... my ram is rated to run 2.20v @ stock... im now @ 2.18v 4.4.4.12.20 T2
880MHz
unganged
and am passing prime95.... i up the ram to 2.20v-2.22v and bsod happens straight away.... i read months ago that these m3a32-mvp mobo's have there mem volts fu^kd up.... still testing.... 

im @ 3.08 
x14
220 fsb
10 x nb link
11 x ht-nb link
1.30v ht
1.20 sb
and the above was never posible b4 with x14 multiplier.... only 13.5 seemed to be the sweet spot???
wtf?
ok going to test lower mem voltage and see what happens..


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 18, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> just one question mate.... why you only using 3 sticks of ram? dont ya like being able to run Dual channel? and i see your using only a 500 watt Psu.... wow man you dont have any crashing problems?



Only 500w? And one of my sticks died so I only have 3 sticks.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 18, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Only 500w? And one of my sticks died so I only have 3 sticks.


sorry mate didnt mean anything by my post...

your Psu is to the limit id say (imo) and just thinking after i seen your system spec that if you upgraded to at least 800 watt + PSU you would see a huge improvement in clocks and the ability to clock even higher... sorry if you thought i was nit picking..


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 18, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> sorry mate didnt mean anything by my post...
> 
> your Psu is to the limit id say (imo) and just thinking after i seen your system spec that if you upgraded to at least 800 watt + PSU you would see a huge improvement in clocks and the ability to clock even higher... sorry if you thought i was nit picking..



I don't need to clock higher. I can do 3.8ghz 24/7, in fact that was old clock but I saw minimal improvements and for some reason windows movie maker hates any sort of OC that requires volts past 1.3v. The only reason I would waste money on a 800w is if I got a couple 4870x2's but that isn't happening any time soon  Trust me, this is a quality unit, got two 22a +12v rails which is twice the amount I need.


----------



## Moose (Oct 18, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> how are you  applying the thermal compound?
> your still way to high mate!


It might just be overdrive as my motherboard bios thinks its 10 degrees lower.

EDIT: or perhaps it my stupidity in putting one of my case fans back the wrong way round so they were all pointing in! I just wacked it te other way round and the cpu temp dropped 10 degrees, the side of the case being off while i did it may of helped, (i had the comp on when i did swapped it back so its not shutting dow that did it)


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 18, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I don't need to clock higher. I can do 3.8ghz 24/7, in fact that was old clock but I saw minimal improvements and for some reason windows movie maker hates any sort of OC that requires volts past 1.3v. The only reason I would waste money on a 800w is if I got a couple 4870x2's but that isn't happening any time soon  Trust me, this is a quality unit, got two 22a +12v rails which is twice the amount I need.


cool


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 18, 2008)

Moose said:


> It might just be overdrive as my motherboard bios thinks its 10 degrees lower


dont think so man... i use multiple temperature programs and there all around a - + 2c
id look at how your applied the grease


----------



## Moose (Oct 18, 2008)

i just edited the post, now the temp is 55 degrees, and if i take the side of and wave a magazine at it it goes down to 51 degrees lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 18, 2008)

Moose said:


> i just edited the post, now the temp is 55 degrees, and if i take the side of and wave a magazine at it it goes down to 51 degrees lol


Lol you krazy man....
hey just tell me how you put the paste on..... there is a good and bad way of doing it 

you should be in the lower 30's at idle and toping around 55-60c and not doing over 62c ayt your current clock of 3GHz (using a moderate air cooler) ok...


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 18, 2008)

heck im at 3.1Ghz 1.485v and idling typing to you ppl with a temp of 36c.... prime under maximum heat cpu setting gives me 43c.....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> i just stubled accros something.... my ram is rated to run 2.20v @ stock... im now @ 2.18v 4.4.4.12.20 T2
> 880MHz
> unganged
> and am passing prime95.... i up the ram to 2.20v-2.22v and bsod happens straight away.... i read months ago that these m3a32-mvp mobo's have there mem volts fu^kd up.... still testing....
> ...




yeah bro, you gotta watch out with that.  Is there anythign out there that will tell you DDR voltage in windows?

These are my most stable 24/7 settings as of now, these last few pages are all benching settings, never really tested for 100% stability.

So far i'm here:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Lol you krazy man....
> hey just tell me how you put the paste on..... there is a good and bad way of doing it
> 
> you should be in the lower 30's at idle and toping around 55-60c and not doing over 62c ayt your current clock of 3GHz (using a moderate air cooler) ok...



haha, I have heard of putting house fans and stuff to blow into the computer, but blowing it with a magazine, oh lord, no offense, but that cracked me up.  Hey as long as it works, cheers to you!!! 

However, when I purchased my 9950 I ran the stock cooler for a while, full will tell you.  I idled high 30's, maxed out about 55ºc.  This was at 1.42v forgot at what clock.  Oh and this was with the thermal compound that came with the factory cooler.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> heck im at 3.1Ghz 1.485v and idling typing to you ppl with a temp of 36c.... prime under maximum heat cpu setting gives me 43c.....



haha, the only time I got to boot up at 3.5 GHz now that I remember it was at 1.6375v, and i was idling at like 40ºc, of course after a while it cools down, but there was no cooling down here, it crashed and didn't wanna boot at that clock again lol.  

@ 3.45 GHz 1.55v I idle around mid 30's and max out close to 50ºc.

During a 32m super pi run max was 41ºc, but that is not a 100% stress on the CPU like Everest is.


----------



## ASharp (Oct 18, 2008)

I think Everest reports memory voltage. I'm using version 4.60.1500. If you go to Computer -> Sensors and scroll down to the bottom, there's a list of voltage values. At the bottom you'll find DIMM voltage which I would imagine is memory voltage. I don't know how accurate it is though.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 18, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah bro, you gotta watch out with that.  Is there anythign out there that will tell you DDR voltage in windows?
> 
> These are my most stable 24/7 settings as of now, these last few pages are all benching settings, never really tested for 100% stability.
> 
> So far i'm here:


lol.... hey CP.... drop your NB freq and also the ht link down to x9

that'll give ya 2214MHz on both and from there you'll be able to get better multi and fsb clocks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> lol.... hey CP.... drop your NB freq and also the ht link down to x9
> 
> that'll give ya 2214MHz on both and from there you'll be able to get better multi and fsb clocks



I know, but lets see how far up they can go eh mate???


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2008)

ASharp said:


> I think Everest reports memory voltage. I'm using version 4.60.1500. If you go to Computer -> Sensors and scroll down to the bottom, there's a list of voltage values. At the bottom you'll find DIMM voltage which I would imagine is memory voltage. I don't know how accurate it is though.



thanks, i'll go check it out now, i'll let you know.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 18, 2008)

testing the memory voltage is tested by a multi meter.... but im not sure what pins need to be touched..... Anybody?


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 18, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> thanks, i'll go check it out now, i'll let you know.


Kool be checking in on and off


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> testing the memory voltage is tested by a multi meter.... but im not sure what pins need to be touched..... Anybody?



 clueless


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Kool be checking in on and off



i'll keep you posted


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2008)

ASharp said:


> I think Everest reports memory voltage. I'm using version 4.60.1500. If you go to Computer -> Sensors and scroll down to the bottom, there's a list of voltage values. At the bottom you'll find DIMM voltage which I would imagine is memory voltage. I don't know how accurate it is though.



you mind posting a screenshot of where it is, I can't find it on mine, same version.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 18, 2008)

that just tell's ya the voltage the bios is set at...... you need to hard test it with like i said....a *Multimeter*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> that just tell's ya the voltage the bios is set at...... you need to hard test it with like i said....a *Multimeter*



no no your wrong hheheheh just kidding mate.

Yeah, well  I think our mobos don't monitor dimm voltage anyways so blah!!!!!:


----------



## ASharp (Oct 18, 2008)

Here's a pic:






Just ignore the PSU voltages. This board doesn't seem to like to read those properly for some reason. The PSU reads fine with other boards.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2008)

ASharp said:


> Here's a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice and thanks, but I think the reason mine does not show is that my board does not monitor DIMM voltage.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 18, 2008)

Ok im back.. This time my comp. (Asus Crosshair II Formula and 2 9800GTs)
Stock




The Asus board is about 1s faster than the Biostar at stock clock.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Ok im back.. This time my comp. (Asus Crosshair II Formula and 2 9800GTs)
> Stock
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome back dude!!! 


Thats really nice bro, knowing that, up that multiplier and give a few bumps on the cpu voltage and see what the puppy can do.


----------



## Moose (Oct 18, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> hey just tell me how you put the paste on..... there is a good and bad way of doing it
> 
> you should be in the lower 30's at idle and toping around 55-60c and not doing over 62c ayt your current clock of 3GHz (using a moderate air cooler) ok...



I am now doing 52c at my current clock, and what thermal paste? it came ready coated... i could apply some of my silver compound i suppose...


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 18, 2008)

Moose said:


> I am now doing 52c at my current clock, and what thermal paste? it came ready coated... i could apply some of my silver compound i suppose...


yes clean off the cpu and cooler with alcohol and put a small amount of Arctic silver 5 paste on the cpu... that will for sure drop your temps... that white silicon paste is junk man


----------



## MKmods (Oct 18, 2008)

OK bumped the V a bit and set my memory to its advertised specs.





Here is 3.2 with just the multi at 16 (memory still at spec)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2008)

MKmods said:


> OK bumped the V a bit and set my memory to its advertised specs.



not bad MK, however I was able to pull a quicker time with looser memory timings and at 150 MHz less.  Why don't you try upping the v core another notch, I find sometimes that when the system is a bit unstable, yet able to finish super PI it runs slow. A bump in the v core usually gives it more life and it performs a lot better.  

here is my run at 3.0 GHz, however I just realized that I Have my RAM running at 1066 5-7-7-24

9950





and my 9850 at 3150 MHz   same fsb and multi as you, i'm telling you, this chip was golden, man I wish I can have it back sooo bad.  Scared to get another one and that it is not the same


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2008)

MKmods said:


> OK bumped the V a bit and set my memory to its advertised specs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you got me, so looks like your CPU wakes up a bit at higher clocks.  By the way 3.2 GHz at 1.300v, thats very good.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks CP..
I am a bit disappointed in this mobo (Cost VS Performance) and am probably gonna pick up a Biostar N750 this week to play with.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Thanks CP..
> I am a bit disappointed in this mobo (Cost VS Performance) and am probably gonna pick up a Biostar N750 this week to play with.



I just looked up that ASUS on Newegg, god, can't it be any more.  To me the best overclockers for phenoms are the 790fx chipsets with a SB750. Can you link me to the biostar that you want to purchase?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2008)

bumped the multi from 16 to 16.5, now at 3.3 GHz, 1.408v.

best run was 24.0sec with RAM @ 1066 5-6-6-20


here is 24.578sec with ram timings 5-7-7-24




here is a 24.078 with ram timings 5-6-6-20


----------



## MKmods (Oct 18, 2008)

Here it is (I had two of these before) and it ran my 6400 at 3.7
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138108R
I just ordered it.. gonna sell the Crosshair II and my other killer mobo Biostar 570SLI

I heard the GX rules for OCing but I have a pair of 9600GTs that I am in love with (SLI). Also I like the way the memory slots go from front to rear (sucks for big CPU cooler, lol) but in my case airflow is very important especially because I use the tall Geil Evo ONE memory (blocks air from cooling the top of the mobo.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Here it is (I had two of these before)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138108R
> 
> I heard the GX rules for OCing but I have a pair of 9600GTs that I am in love with (SLI). Also I like the way the memory slots go from front to rear (sucks for big CPU cooler, lol) but in my case airflow is very important especially because I use the tall Geil Evo ONE memory (blocks air from cooling the top of the mobo.



for the price that looks like a very good mobo.

The GX boards are good, but the 790FX boards the new ones are nuts for o/c'ing.

TO me the top boards right now are the DFI 790FX and SB750 board
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136057

and my current board
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131339&Tpk=M3A79-T%20Deluxe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2008)

I gotta check if my buddy is going to get the board of me, but I have my old M3A32-MVP Deluxe.  Great board, same as the one I Have now, just has the older SB600, it was still a great board and I bought it only a couple of months ago.  Reason for replacement was the M3A79 came out.  THe board is in mint condition, if you are interested let me know.

Here is a link to it
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131291


----------



## MKmods (Oct 18, 2008)

I had a bunch of DFIs a while ago and loved them but for me learning all the settings (thousands, lol) in their bios is too hard for me. I am so spoiled by Biostar, 1 click and poof 3.1.

Another thing is I am very limited in my income (mod or replace hardware) and modding pays a LOT more than OCing does, lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I had a bunch of DFIs a while ago and loved them but for me learning all the settings (thousands, lol) in their bios is too hard for me. I am so spoiled by Biostar, 1 click and poof 3.1.
> 
> Another thing is I am very limited in my income (mod or replace hardware) and modding pays a LOT more than OCing does, lol.



oh I bet, how do you make money of o/c'ing hehe?  Hey do you build customs rigs for you or for other people if they are willing to pay?  I would like to know.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 18, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> o Hey do you build customs rigs for you or for other people if they are willing to pay?  I would like to know.



I am designing cases/products for several companies as well as my own stuff so my time is limited.
But for a few people I really enjoy modding. I can be a bit fussy as its really important that the people I work for need to be cool. (nothing worse than pouring your heart and soul not to mention $$ into something for a jerk)
I am gonna be doing a mod for Steevo this week. Il start a thread on tues when his case shows up.

And as to making $$ OCing its not so important but it IS important not to destroy my hardware as I cant always replace it.(I buy my own stuff, I hate when companies try to give me parts because I feel obligated to be their fanboi)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I am designing cases/products for several companies as well as my own stuff so my time is limited.
> But for a few people I really enjoy modding. I can be a bit fussy as its really important that the people I work for need to be cool. (nothing worse than pouring your heart and soul not to mention $$ into something for a jerk)
> I am gonna be doing a mod for Steevo this week. Il start a thread on tues when his case shows up.
> 
> And as to making $$ OCing its not so important but it IS important not to destroy my hardware as I cant always replace it.(I buy my own stuff, I hate when companies try to give me parts because I feel obligated to be their fanboi)



you got PM


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 18, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I am designing cases/products for several companies as well as my own stuff so my time is limited.
> But for a few people I really enjoy modding. I can be a bit fussy as its really important that the people I work for need to be cool. (nothing worse than pouring your heart and soul not to mention $$ into something for a jerk)
> I am gonna be doing a mod for Steevo this week. Il start a thread on tues when his case shows up.
> 
> And as to making $$ OCing its not so important but it IS important not to destroy my hardware as I cant always replace it.(I buy my own stuff, I hate when companies try to give me parts because I feel obligated to be their fanboi)



yea mkmods...i saw your site and some of you other pics.....your case mods look sic!!

--so im gone for 2 days and there are 3 pages to read! grrrr


----------



## MKmods (Oct 19, 2008)

welcome back...


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 19, 2008)

ty
was getting tattoood



MKmods said:


> welcome back...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2008)

mkmods, you have a page?  I want to see?


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 19, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> mkmods, you have a page?  I want to see?



look in his siggy


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> look in his siggy



holy crap, it has to be that i'm sleepy


----------



## MKmods (Oct 20, 2008)

woo hoo... ever higher





LOL, Im way too chicken to go directly for 3.4


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2008)

MKmods said:


> woo hoo... ever higher
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bro you're getting some really nice low voltage clocks, is this your 24/7 setting?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2008)

Ok, here are some results with the new RAM

Old Super Talent RAM @ DDR2 1066 2.1v 5-6-6-20




New Tracers at 1066 5-5-15-20




Just switching RAM was about .3 off a super pi run.  But keep in mind that my super talent ram at 1066 caused some stability issues that are now gone with the new RAM.  Here is my best so far, Tracers at 4-4-4-12 2.2v,  Set to DDR2 800 to allow some room for overclocking.

Best at 3.26 GHz, gotta try at 3.4 GHz and see


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 21, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Ok, here are some results with the new RAM
> 
> 
> 
> New Tracers at 1066 5-5-15-20



ewwwwie tracers


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 21, 2008)

MKmods said:


> woo hoo... ever higher
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im soooo jealous


----------



## MKmods (Oct 21, 2008)

That seems to be its sweet spot..hard to get benches higher.

One lesson I learned is my 9600GTs kick the Asus 9800GTs ass. First I was REALLY pissed they wouldnt work in Tri Sli even though they have the connector
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121268

I went back to my trusty ECS 9600GTs and my 3Dmark06 score went up 1K to over 15K.
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8618290

Edit: I spoke too soon, seems a bit faster with the 9600s




(definately WAY cooler with the Acceleros)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> ewwwwie tracers



i've got my reason to own tracers 

Anyways, better than what I had, by far.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2008)

MKmods said:


> That seems to be its sweet spot..hard to get benches higher.
> 
> One lesson I learned is my 9600GTs kick the Asus 9800GTs ass. First I was REALLY pissed they wouldnt work in Tri Sli even though they have the connector
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121268
> ...



not bad Mkmods, how much of a difference is it from 1t to 2t as far as performance?  Have you tried doing a run with the same settings at 2T to see what you score?


----------



## MKmods (Oct 22, 2008)

the 2T scores are lower, there is a noticeable diff.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2008)

MKmods said:


> the 2T scores are lower, there is a noticeable diff.



how much voltage did it take your RAM to run 1t over 2t?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2008)

Couple of Runs with new RAM

a run @ 3.3 GHz




a run at 3.4 GHz


----------



## MKmods (Oct 22, 2008)

very nice.. Pretty amazing because I remember hearing the 9850/9950 sucked because they wouldnt OC, Ha Ha....



Chicken Patty said:


> how much voltage did it take your RAM to run 1t over 2t?


I am really careful (1.3V only) Arron from Integrity PC gave me the CPU so I am really careful not to wreck it...I always set my comp to run 1T. Tomorrow my new mobo gets here (Bio N750) so I will do the OC thing with it and pop in my other Hdds to see if a faster Raid does anything in these benches.
(right now I am using 2 laptop Hdds in Raid0)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2008)

MKmods said:


> very nice.. Pretty amazing because I remember hearing the 9850/9950 sucked because they wouldnt OC, Ha Ha....
> 
> 
> I am really careful (1.3V only) Arron from Integrity PC gave me the CPU so I am really careful not to wreck it...I always set my comp to run 1T. Tomorrow my new mobo gets here (Bio N750) so I will do the OC thing with it and pop in my other Hdds to see if a faster Raid does anything in these benches.
> (right now I am using 2 laptop Hdds in Raid0)



Hmm, I am trying to get my RAM to run at 2t, but I dont think thats going to happen running at 1066 eh???


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh and about Phenoms not overclocking, well they aren't the best, but get a good chip and this is possible

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=425352


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2008)

or even this, and with the old RAM, imagine with tracers how much better I could have done 

What I loved about my 9850 was the voltage, and it was amazingly stable at that speed, it just messed up due to me providing wayyyyy tooo much HT voltage, 1.5v 





heres a 3dmark run at 3.4GHz, never got to do one at 3.5 or 3.55GHz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2008)

MKmods, do you have the 140w version or the 125w phenom 9950?


----------



## MKmods (Oct 22, 2008)

mine is the 140watt version.
WOW that 1 4870 is almost as high as my 2 9600GTs in 3DMark06.


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 22, 2008)

I have a Foxconn A79A-S and i am having trouble finding the cpu multiplier here are my Bios options:


----------



## MKmods (Oct 22, 2008)

not every mobo bios has that. Look under the Fox Central Control unit section.


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 22, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> I have a Foxconn A79A-S and i am having trouble finding the cpu multiplier here are my Bios options:





MKmods said:


> not every mobo bios has that. Look under the Fox Central Control unit section.



@mkmods u are right

@assassin rtfm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  page 3 manual


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 22, 2008)

here it is


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2008)

MKmods said:


> mine is the 140watt version.
> WOW that 1 4870 is almost as high as my 2 9600GTs in 3DMark06.



which one, mine?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> here it is



assasin, try to bring out what each menu shows and take pictures so we know what options you have.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2008)

MKmods said:


> mine is the 140watt version.
> WOW that 1 4870 is almost as high as my 2 9600GTs in 3DMark06.



you have any idea what stepping it is, you're able to do 3.2GHz at default voltage, that is very good bro.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2008)

Wasn't there somebody in here that was asking how the AMD AOD auto clock worked?

Anyhow, I tried it today.  It basically ups the FSB a few clicks then raises the multi and then the FSB back at 200, then a few more clicks and ups the multi, its ok for a novice, but I can do a lot lot better on my own hehehe.  THanks for the assistance anyways AOD


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 22, 2008)

My pc specs are in my sig


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2008)

^^ uh, i'm so lost with that bios.  Hopefully anybody with a Foxconn board can chime in here.

you mind getting a few shots of what is under the "CPU FID and CPU DID Control" option???


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 22, 2008)

I have been reading and CPU FID is actually the cpu multiplier
but its different like it goes from 1-25 then from a-e then combinations 1a 1b and so on 
A= 13 b=13.5 c=14 and so on

CPU DID goes from 0-7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> I have been reading and CPU FID is actually the cpu multiplier
> but its different like it goes from 1-25 then from a-e then combinations 1a 1b and so on
> A= 13 b=13.5 c=14 and so on
> 
> CPU DID goes from 0-7



jesus, thats so confusing.  Let me see what I can find out.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2008)

I asked somebody over from XS to check this thread out to see if he can help you, he has the same mobo as you, the A79.  He is also a member here, so hopefully he'll stop by and guide you a bit


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 22, 2008)

Thank you for the help yea i have been looking at the overclocking guides but i got confused since my bios is way different then anything i have seen on the internet.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> Thank you for the help yea i have been looking at the overclocking guides but i got confused since my bios is way different then anything i have seen on the internet.



no problem bro.
Yeah that bios is crazy, just the way they name things, thats all.


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 22, 2008)

hopefully someone with this board can help us out


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 22, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> I have been reading and CPU FID is actually the cpu multiplier
> but its different like it goes from 1-25 then from a-e then combinations 1a 1b and so on
> A= 13 b=13.5 c=14 and so on
> 
> CPU DID goes from 0-7



sighs
i  asus


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 22, 2008)

ths was the only one available at the time


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 22, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> ths was the only one available at the time



yea i remember when that mobo came out. I didnt get it mainly b/c if a person had 2 vcards that took 2 pci slots and a pci sound card, the sound card would not fit.

as for oc'ing just start w/ the multiplier. see how far u can go on stock voltage. then when it fails, bump up the core volts a little. that should keep u busy for a bit


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 22, 2008)

ill try that 
i am actually reading some tutorials on overclocking with the 9950 before i jump into overclocking


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2008)

keep us posted assassin


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2008)

3.3 GHz using a bit higher FSB instead of upping the multi, higher ram clocks.  Ram pretty good for 3.3 GHz


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 22, 2008)

made the cpu multiplier 14.5 and the fsb 205  14.5x205= 2.97


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> made the cpu multiplier 14.5 and the fsb 205  14.5x205= 2.97



not bad, just up the multi and add voltage one notch at a time until it becomes stable.  Have you figured out how to add voltage yet?

remember, one notch at a time, and monitor your temps.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 22, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> which one, mine?



yep, your 3DMark score was like 15K (same as mine with 2 9600GTs)


Chicken Patty said:


> you have any idea what stepping it is, you're able to do 3.2GHz at default voltage, that is very good bro.


nope, but I will take a look. (really good for air cooling too, I cant wait till next week to try H20 on my N750 mobo)


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 22, 2008)

im getting jealous!!! i want a 9950 now....
on the other hand my 9850 is super stable and is a 9950 worth it just for a few months till the 45nms get released?

decisions, decisions, decisions


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2008)

MKmods said:


> yep, your 3DMark score was like 15K (same as mine with 2 9600GTs)
> 
> nope, but I will take a look. (really good for air cooling too, I cant wait till next week to try H20 on my N750 mobo)



Cool, yeah i'm very happy with the way my 4870 performed over my 2900xt, which is still a very powerful card.

I can't wait to see your watercooling as well, keep us posted.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> im getting jealous!!! i want a 9950 now....
> on the other hand my 9850 is super stable and is a 9950 worth it just for a few months till the 45nms get released?
> 
> decisions, decisions, decisions



dude, its not worth it, I would go back to a 9850, i'm just too lazy to remove mine and pack it up and go back to Tiger Direct.  Anyhow, the 45nm are supposed to come out really really soon bro.


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 22, 2008)

ok here we go i finally broke 3mhz!!!!
My 3dmark06 was 15448
My temps were at 35-37 while doing Prime95 torture test
Heres a pic


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> ok here we go i finally broke 3mhz!!!!
> My 3dmark06 was 15448
> My temps were at 35-37 while doing Prime95 torture test
> Heres a pic



woot woot, congrats bro.  Looking great so far.  Try to go a bit higher until it is not stable, looks good so far.  What is your voltage set at in the bios?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> not bad, just up the multi and add voltage one notch at a time until it becomes stable.  Have you figured out how to add voltage yet?
> 
> remember, one notch at a time, and monitor your temps.



according to core temp, you are running a world record in phenom overclocking, 6.6 GHz 







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 23, 2008)

YEA! World Record!!!
Try to beat that!!!

lol i wish it was stable at 4.5mhz 
probably if i move to the north pole and put in some LN2


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> YEA! World Record!!!
> Try to beat that!!!
> 
> lol i wish it was stable at 4.5mhz
> probably if i move to the north pole and put in some LN2



right now the world record for a phenom I believe was done by some dude over at Award Fabrik on LN2 with your board and a 9950.  It was 4.0 GHz

Check it out:

http://en.hardspell.com/doc/showcont.asp?news_id=3927


hwbot:

http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=765956


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 23, 2008)

Super Nice!

Ill probably never touch ln2 
too scared


----------



## MKmods (Oct 23, 2008)

Congrats on the 3Ghz! Assassin48.


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks i will be continuing OCing in 1 hour what should the highest temp be for a 9950 so i now not to go over


----------



## MKmods (Oct 23, 2008)

for me its 45C..(Im a chicken) But I would imaging as long as it dosent get in the 55-65C range for too long you should be fine.

One thing to remember the hotter an electronic part runs the shorter its lifespan is.


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 23, 2008)

OK i am at 35-37 under Prime95 plus i have a watercooled setup
1. Res > pump(237gph) > Cpu > 4870x2 > triple 120mm rad > single rad > Res


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> OK i am at 35-37 under Prime95 plus i have a watercooled setup
> 1. Res > pump(237gph) > Cpu > 4870x2 > triple 120mm rad > single rad > Res



hey assasin, you mind posting a pic of your water setup, sounds cool 

I think as long as the temps under full load don't go over 55ºc, you're fine, over that and Its a no no.


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 23, 2008)

Yea ill post a pic in a day or 2 i just ordered a digital camera
Heres a video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kv9lG9YbiH4

Ill remake it at night it looks soo much better!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> Yea ill post a pic in a day or 2 i just ordered a digital camera
> Heres a video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kv9lG9YbiH4
> 
> Ill remake it at night it looks soo much better!



damn dude, it looks really nice.  Here is a few pics of mine before I took it out of the case.  I have it outside of a case like in my avatar now.  I am modding the case a bit and putting everything back in hopefully tomorrow if not this weekend.  However right now, since I got my new ASUS mobo, I am only watercooling the CPU as you can tell in my avatar.









top mounted rad apart from the one attached to the rear case fan as you see or will see in some of the pics









http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/8560/9041914resizedmy0.jpg

http://img357.imageshack.us/img357/3131/9041911resizedtp5.jpg


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice Everything water cooled 
that 1/2" ID tubing?

I was thinking about going 1/2 but i thought it would be too big 

what kind of mods on the pc case?
Changing fluid color and tubes?
I would suggest the Caribbean blue tubing from koolance with blue coolant
http://www.dangerden.com/store/product.php?productid=342&cat=100&bestseller=Y

Thats what my next change will be if i dont sell my pc


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> Nice Everything water cooled
> that 1/2" ID tubing?
> 
> I was thinking about going 1/2 but i thought it would be too big
> ...



actually I just removed the bottom where the hard drives mounted so that I can mount the RAD to the front of the case.  Basically I just made more space, also I am painting it black.

When I do get my actualy case which is most likely going to be a Silverstone TJ07, I will get Feser UV red tubing and feser uv red coolant.  I want to go with the red and black theme, not many people do it, should look great.


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 23, 2008)

That would look cool


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> That would look cool



yep, I also would like to try blue, but I rather give red a shot, if not I can always spend a few more bucks and change the tubing and coolant to blue


----------



## MKmods (Oct 23, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> Yea ill post a pic in a day or 2 i just ordered a digital camera
> Heres a video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kv9lG9YbiH4
> 
> Ill remake it at night it looks soo much better!



Very nice video. And Chicken Man that is one sweet looking comp  you got there.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2008)

hey MKmods, if i mount my rad to the front of the case, do you suggest the fan blows out of the case or into the case?

By the way dude, whats your name?  Rather call you by your name than "MKmods" everytime, if you don't mind.


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 23, 2008)

Have them in a push n pull so the air can actually make it out of the case with of course a good exhaust fan

just my suggestion


----------



## MKmods (Oct 23, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey MKmods, if i mount my rad to the front of the case, do you suggest the fan blows out of the case or into the case?
> 
> By the way dude, whats your name?  Rather call you by your name than "MKmods" everytime, if you don't mind.


Mark.. thats better than "hey you" or some of the other names people call me

I like in the front out the back. The rad dosent really remove that much heat (not like in a car) so that air blowing across the mobo and out the back is fine. Just make sure there is good exhaust.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Mark.. thats better than "hey you" or some of the other names people call me
> 
> I like in the front out the back. The rad dosent really remove that much heat (not like in a car) so that air blowing across the mobo and out the back is fine. Just make sure there is good exhaust.



ill have a 120mm in the back, its a thermal take adjustable that pushes some pretty good air.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 23, 2008)

make sure the hole (perforated fan grill in the case) is cut out in the back so air isant restricted.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2008)

MKmods said:


> make sure the hole (perforated fan grill in the case) is cut out in the back so air isant restricted.



its not at the moment, but I will do, also imma do it to the front one.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2008)

welcome aboard dude, but please post a bigger screenshot.  Can't see anything in the one you posted, too small.


----------



## cdnbum88 (Oct 23, 2008)

Screen shots of my OC.

Temps are high, need to throttle back on 1.45 and see what happens.

Did not run Prime yet, but will try later.

Getting there.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2008)

cdnbum88 said:


> Screen shots of my OC.
> 
> Temps are high, need to throttle back on 1.45 and see what happens.
> 
> ...



still very hard to make out most of the things, but at least i see you are at 3.2 GHz, not bad. try to lower the voltage though, you can do it at less voltage, will help you greatly with the temps.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 23, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> its not at the moment, but I will do, also imma do it to the front one.



Its amazing but those grills can block up to 75% of the air (lol, kind of a wast to get good fans when they only work at 25%.

Also 1 other good thing about removing the perforations is the fan will be a lot quieter (no edges for air to rub against)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Its amazing but those grills can block up to 75% of the air (lol, kind of a wast to get good fans when they only work at 25%.
> 
> Also 1 other good thing about removing the perforations is the fan will be a lot quieter (no edges for air to rub against)




Yes, I know it can restrict a lot, they look restrictive hehe.


----------



## cdnbum88 (Oct 23, 2008)

What is 'TOO HOT' for the 125W cpu?

Just ran OCCT for the first time and it stopped saying 'Too Hot'. It hit 68.

Voltage was 1.4 and NB was 1.4 with a 3.225 OC.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 23, 2008)

thats TOO HOT!


----------



## cdnbum88 (Oct 23, 2008)

MKmods said:


> thats TOO HOT!



I figured so. 

What is comfortable to stay in if say I am playing Crysis?

How to I monitor temps when I play games and can see while the game is on?

Thanks


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 23, 2008)

cdnbum88 said:


> I figured so.
> 
> What is comfortable to stay in if say I am playing Crysis?
> 
> ...



everest has an osd thats works good


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 23, 2008)

Just beat my old 3dmark06 score
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8635731

15806!!
On 3.080ghz! 
imagine on 3.1-3.3
wow hopefully i hit 18000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2008)

cdnbum88 said:


> What is 'TOO HOT' for the 125W cpu?
> 
> Just ran OCCT for the first time and it stopped saying 'Too Hot'. It hit 68.
> 
> Voltage was 1.4 and NB was 1.4 with a 3.225 OC.



yeah I wouldn't feel safe at that temp.  I try to keep it under 55º at full load.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> Just beat my old 3dmark06 score
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8635731
> 
> 15806!!
> ...



congrats, yeah a higher clock will def. get that 4870x2 rocking bro.


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 23, 2008)

ok i tried 230 x 13.5 = 3.105 
and i did prim95 for a few mins and it bsod so i tried 3dmark06 and got a scor of 15794 
is this because its not stable?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> ok i tried 230 x 13.5 = 3.105
> and i did prim95 for a few mins and it bsod so i tried 3dmark06 and got a scor of 15794
> is this because its not stable?



yeah bro, when its not stable, you might score lower.  What CPU voltage are you running it at for 3.105 GHz???


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 23, 2008)

1.4


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> 1.4



try 200x15.5


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 23, 2008)

ok i booted into windows everything looks good so far


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 23, 2008)

never mind bsod once i started torture teston prime95


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> never mind bsod once i started torture teston prime95



hmm, try a notch or two more of voltage???  Watch your temps.


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 23, 2008)

i made it 200x15= 3mhz and its going ok on prime95 
so add more voltage and put it to 15.5 or should i make it 210x15= 3.1  ?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> i made it 200x15= 3mhz and its going ok on prime95
> so add more voltage and put it to 15.5 or should i make it 210x15.5= 3.1  ?



try keeping the FSB at 200 and just using the multi, this way you don't run the risk of something else like RAM or NB clocking to high.  Just use the multi

200*15.5 should be 3.1 GHz.


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 23, 2008)

Do i just bump up the Vcore ?
because i dont really know which one is the voltage i bumped up these
Vcor default was 0 but i made it 3
HT voltage= 1.19 to 1.22
CPU Pll Voltage 2.49 to 2.55

those are the only ones i touched


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 23, 2008)

I just bought 2 9950 (125watt) BE`s both are 0836 cmbw or something stepping.Mine is in the system in my specs and is @ 3.1 on stock volts (1.25) So I am happy. the other is in a M3A79-T Deluxe and i have not had much time with it to do some overclocking.


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 23, 2008)

Is it stable at those speeds?


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 23, 2008)

i did this 
200x15.5=3.1
raised the voltage to 1.432
running Prime95 for 15 mins to see if anything goes bad ill post the results in a few mins

Its working Chicken!!!!!!
Thank you lets try to go HIGHER!!

what can i use to monitor my temps besides core temp 0.99.3?


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 23, 2008)

AMD Overdrive.

Asssin48 yep she is stable until i go over 3.2 with 1.32 volts .These 2 cores are the primo ones most overclockers look for,I was lucky to get 2 out of the same store (there last 2  )


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 23, 2008)

ah 
ok yea i got this one like a while back on newegg.com


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 23, 2008)

i did the 3dmark06 and got 

16118!!!

just tried 205x15.5= 3.177 and it bsod when i started the torture test 

il upped the vcore to 1.456 and it went into windows running prime95 temps seem to stay at 40-44 while prime 95 is running
ill try a fsb of 210 on next restart
so it would be 210x15.5= 3.255
i probably wont see that

You want to sell me that chip that you have?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> i did this
> 200x15.5=3.1
> raised the voltage to 1.432
> running Prime95 for 15 mins to see if anything goes bad ill post the results in a few mins
> ...



everest works great.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2008)

H82LUZ73 said:


> I just bought 2 9950 (125watt) BE`s both are 0836 cmbw or something stepping.Mine is in the system in my specs and is @ 3.1 on stock volts (1.25) So I am happy. the other is in a M3A79-T Deluxe and i have not had much time with it to do some overclocking.



The 0836 stepping is good, I know the 0836 DPDW steppings is awesome.


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 24, 2008)

ok i have a problem my last score of 3dmark was 16118 at 3.080mhz

now my score i s 16016 at 3.178
i ran prime for 15 mins and it showed no errors nor did it crash

what could it be??


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 24, 2008)

wow glad to see your thread CP is rockin out bro!!!! great results everyone


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> ok i have a problem my last score of 3dmark was 16118 at 3.080mhz
> 
> now my score i s 16016 at 3.178
> i ran prime for 15 mins and it showed no errors nor did it crash
> ...



bro I dont know.  Try running it again, sometimes scores vary.

Also you know what helped me tremendously in 3dmark, better cooling for the card.

When I had my 2900 by setting the fan over stock to 40% fixed, I scored about 800-1000 more points.  Maybe your card is running really hott and not being efficient.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> wow glad to see your thread CP is rockin out bro!!!! great results everyone



Thanks dude, the new RAM really helped out.  I will be posting a few results with the 9950 running on two cores, big difference in Super Pi


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2008)

Here is a comparison with CPU and the same clock, everything identical, but one score is with all 4 cores enabled, and one is with only 2 cores enabled.  Notice the difference in vcore also.

Runs in Super Pi

All Four Cores Enabled:




Only Two Cores Enabled:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2008)

Here is the same comparison as above in the Generic CPU bench.  I didnt take a screen of the two core 3.4 GHz run so to show the difference in crunch time I put a 3.2 GHz run of the two core run.  Still crunches quicker, but obviously scores a lot less.


All Four Cores:





Two Cores:


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 24, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> bro I dont know.  Try running it again, sometimes scores vary.
> 
> Also you know what helped me tremendously in 3dmark, better cooling for the card.
> 
> When I had my 2900 by setting the fan over stock to 40% fixed, I scored about 800-1000 more points.  Maybe your card is running really hott and not being efficient.


but i want to add to this.... i find running my gpu fan @ 80+ causes a crash with high core and memory clocks.... if i lower it to say 61% it passes.... i think the fan is taking away juice from the card itself... that's what i found with my tests...


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 24, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks dude, the new RAM really helped out.  I will be posting a few results with the 9950 running on two cores, big difference in Super Pi


cool.... glad there working for ya so now i wanna see 3.6GHZ MATE lol!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> but i want to add to this.... i find running my gpu fan @ 80+ causes a crash with high core and memory clocks.... if i lower it to say 61% it passes.... i think the fan is taking away juice from the card itself... that's what i found with my tests...



Wow, thats great dude.

Hey Assasin, check this post out, might be helpful if you ever change the fan profile on your card.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 24, 2008)

how is the Mark06 benchies now with the tracers CP?
any better?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> cool.... glad there working for ya so now i wanna see 3.6GHZ MATE lol!!!



dude even on two cores, I can only get it to boot at 3.45 GHz.  I did 3.5 GHz at 1.45v which is all I can do in AMD Overdrive, but it failed on like iteration 14 of super pi.  Then I raised the v core and it won't boot into windows.  If AOD would let me go higher vcore in windows I can easily do a run at 3.5 Ghz or maybe 3.6 GHz although i'm sure it'll fail shortly after, but at least I'll get to see what it can do.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> how is the Mark06 benchies now with the tracers CP?
> any better?



I'll be getting to that soon.  now that I got the CPU where I want it, i'll focus on the card and 3dmark benches, see how they do.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 24, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> dude even on two cores, I can only get it to boot at 3.45 GHz.  I did 3.5 GHz at 1.45v which is all I can do in AMD Overdrive, but it failed on like iteration 14 of super pi.  Then I raised the v core and it won't boot into windows.  If AOD would let me go higher vcore in windows I can easily do a run at 3.5 Ghz or maybe 3.6 GHz although i'm sure it'll fail shortly after, but at least I'll get to see what it can do.


oh shi^.... me bad.... i forgot ya BLEW UP YOOUR BESTEST BAD AZZ 9850 UP!! sorry hehe... well what are your settings at highest boot?.... pm them to me and ill take a look..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> oh shi^.... me bad.... i forgot ya BLEW UP YOOUR BESTEST BAD AZZ 9850 UP!! sorry hehe... well what are your settings at highest boot?.... pm them to me and ill take a look..



dude please do not remind me that I had a 9850.  THat damn thing was freaking goldennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.


3.55 GHz at only 1.456v and still going without hesitating.  It was a perfect bond between CPU and overclocker hehe   You learn from experiences.  I know where i can go with HT voltage now and where I can't.  Oh and if only I listened to somebody named Brad who told me once to lower it.  

I could only imagine how much better were my benchmarks with the 9850 if I had the tracers back then


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 24, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> dude please do not remind me that I had a 9850.  THat damn thing was freaking goldennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.
> 
> 
> 3.55 GHz at only 1.456v and still going without hesitating.  It was a perfect bond between CPU and overclocker hehe   You learn from experiences.  I know where i can go with HT voltage now and where I can't.  Oh and if only I listened to somebody named Brad who told me once to lower it.
> ...


LMFAO!!!! i told ya hehehe :shadedshu 

ah we learn so much in the world of freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee MHz hey ppl!
oh and ill try not to forget to forget to remind ya lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> LMFAO!!!! i told ya hehehe :shadedshu
> 
> ah we learn so much in the world of freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee MHz hey ppl!
> oh and ill try not to forget to forget to remind ya lol



hey don't you dare go there.  Sad thing is I look under my monitor and there is the poor thing in its little plastic enclosure.


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 24, 2008)

i cleared my bios ( removed the battery for 30mins)
and i will redo everything

BTW cp i have a watercooled setup on my cpu and gpu so the fan speed wont help


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 24, 2008)

try running ganged mode for the memory.


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 24, 2008)

my memory in cpuz says


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 24, 2008)

H82LUZ73 said:


> try running ganged mode for the memory.


it's a crash just waiting if ganging the memory....


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 24, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> my memory in cpuz says


Ummm are ya trying to clock?
you need help setting the memory timings?
there way to high


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 24, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> my memory in cpuz says


love your components also man...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> i cleared my bios ( removed the battery for 30mins)
> and i will redo everything
> 
> BTW cp i have a watercooled setup on my cpu and gpu so the fan speed wont help



anja, I forgot about that.  Darnit


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Ummm are ya trying to clock?
> you need help setting the memory timings?
> there way to high




Yeah, but he is getting familiar with the rig and the bios.  I think he posted screenshots here and the bios is confusing.  So its hard to help him.


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 24, 2008)

ok i am re doing it again and this is my new scores
All defaults except cpu x
200x13   = 2.6   = 13267
200x14   = 2.8   = 14165
200x14.5 = 2.9  = 14918

thats all stock except the cpu multiplier
i might have to start adding some voltages we will see!!!


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 24, 2008)

ok while running prime95 
workthread #3 said error stoped
and the rest are still going what can i do should i mess with the ACC? 
Its disabled


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 24, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> it's a crash just waiting if ganging the memory....



For me it seems to help the 3dmark06 score and it crashes with ungang


I will try it unganged and try the NB volt at 1.2 also the memory timming.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 24, 2008)

here is mine just trying unganged mode now ,Also messing with the NB stuff ,Will try pushing it more,just have not figured out the HT speed set it to 2.2 gig and only get 2000 in the screen.Cpu volts don`t show arhg...that is at 1.35 in bios.http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=436700


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 24, 2008)

ok i have this so far
205x15.5=3177ghz  = 15922 3dmarks
at 1.456 volts
under prim95 for 15mins my cpu says its at 32-36c
gonna try to get to 3.2 on these volts and we will see what happens 

still have to oc the gpu past its factory oc!!!! 800/975


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> ok while running prime95
> workthread #3 said error stoped
> and the rest are still going what can i do should i mess with the ACC?
> Its disabled



try setting acc to +2 or at least on auto.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2008)

Well somebody over at the XS forums told me he saw an increase in performance by enabling CPU tweak in his M3A79-T Bios.  Well I decided to see for myself.  However, the member did mention an increase in load temps.  I have not confirmed that yet myself.  So use at your own risk.

Here is the discription the member of XS gave me to describe CPU Tweak.  Whether its true or not, could be as I did see a good increase in performance 


*CPU Tweak to my understanding changes cache management

when the Phenom is idling it will power down caches
that's why you take a performance hit going from idle to load because it's ramping up

with CPU Tweak enable it keeps the caches powered up all the time
you get better perfomance but the chip runs hotter

When I try to run at the higher end my overclocks without CPU tweak most of time I"ll lockup or reboot when I start to put a load on the CPU

If run CPU tweak I rarely lock up*


here are the results


CPU Tweak off:




CPU Tweak on:


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 25, 2008)

sweet CP.... nice results man... thanks.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 25, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> ok i have this so far
> 205x15.5=3177ghz  = 15922 3dmarks
> at 1.456 volts
> under prim95 for 15mins my cpu says its at 32-36c
> ...


Sweet man, I cant wait for higher numbers to help me decide on getting an 4*70x2
it really goes up in marks when the proc is running 3.2 + GHz ,mine jumped to nearly 1000points


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> sweet CP.... nice results man... thanks.



yeah man, CPu tweak did a considerable difference.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Sweet man, I cant wait for higher numbers to help me decide on getting an 4*70x2
> it really goes up in marks when the proc is running 3.2 + GHz ,mine jumped to nearly 1000points



talking about 3dmark, its looking really good for me bro, just need to stabilize the card at higher clocks, might need the vmod the card


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2008)

super pi with Cpu tweak enabled 3.3 Ghz, looking very very good


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 25, 2008)

Chicken can you link me to Super Pi Download Plz

I was looking at my 4870x2 Factory OC and it said it was at 5xx/5xx so i went into ati overdrvie and added 5 to the gpu clock and now its at 800/975  instead of 805/975 
idk what was wrong so i did prime95 for 15 mins and it looks good so i did a 3dmark06 
at  202x15.5 = 3.133  and my 4870x2 at 800/975 and i hit 16152!!!!
Weird???


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 25, 2008)

right now iam at
3.2ghz and my voltage is at 1.48
is that too high 
my temps seem to be aroun 39-46
under prime95

I will be changing my wc loop around s
Now
res > pump > cpu > gpu > triple 120mm rad > sinle 120mm rad
In a Few Days
res > pump > triple 120mm rad > cpu > single 120mm rad > gpu > res
Hopefully it gives my better temps

i will be starting a project hopefully next week, i will be taking pictures as i go along


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> Chicken can you link me to Super Pi Download Plz
> 
> I was looking at my 4870x2 Factory OC and it said it was at 5xx/5xx so i went into ati overdrvie and added 5 to the gpu clock and now its at 800/975  instead of 805/975
> idk what was wrong so i did prime95 for 15 mins and it looks good so i did a 3dmark06
> ...




here you go sir, and congrats on the overclock, little by little your getting it dude, great job.


http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/366/Super_PI_Mod_v1.5.html


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 25, 2008)

I have to agree with those bios shots he posted,I am glad he is getting 3.2 out the chip and board.We should call him the Foxcon master.


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 25, 2008)

lol 
What do i choose for Super Pi 
16k
32k?


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 25, 2008)

I broke 7ghz!!!!!! with 1.48 vcore


----------



## roofsniper (Oct 25, 2008)

i really hope this is a lesson to everyone that thinks super pi is a valid benchmark. after looking at the 2 cores vs 4 cores i am just amazed. 2 cores actually outperformed 4 cores in super pi and at a lower voltage. i bet the trend will continue if you use only one core.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> lol
> What do i choose for Super Pi
> 16k
> 32k?



run the 1M PI.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2008)

H82LUZ73 said:


> I have to agree with those bios shots he posted,I am glad he is getting 3.2 out the chip and board.We should call him the Foxcon master.





yeah man the bios is like confusing, they renamed everything to their own name hehe, its weird.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2008)

roofsniper said:


> i really hope this is a lesson to everyone that thinks super pi is a valid benchmark. after looking at the 2 cores vs 4 cores i am just amazed. 2 cores actually outperformed 4 cores in super pi and at a lower voltage. i bet the trend will continue if you use only one core.



what I tell people is, use Super Pi to compare your rig to see improvements or AMD vs AMD.

Never AMD vs Intel, its just not accurate.  You have like P4's getting better scores than us, but a phenom will pound on it with 3 cores disabled, get my point?

THen again even in the darkside (intel), the core 2's are quicker than the quads, better proves my point.  Not hating or talking crap, I love intel myself, but its the truth.


----------



## roofsniper (Oct 25, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> what I tell people is, use Super Pi to compare your rig to see improvements or AMD vs AMD.
> 
> Never AMD vs Intel, its just not accurate.  You have like P4's getting better scores than us, but a phenom will pound on it with 3 cores disabled, get my point?
> 
> THen again even in the darkside (intel), the core 2's are quicker than the quads, better proves my point.  Not hating or talking crap, I love intel myself, but its the truth.



exactly. i hate using benchmarks period to compare different cpus. the only time i ever use benchmarks to compare things is by personal changes i made to my system or to a cpu of the exact same type and i rarely do that. benchmarks are of no use to compae to different cpus. they are designed differently and might do really well in some benchmarks while they fail in others. but if you make a change to your system and it brings up your score in a benchmark then you know you made a good change. using super pi to compare a phenom to a core 2 is pointless. or really any benchmark imo.


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 25, 2008)

i cant go any higher then 3.2 because i am already at vore= 1.48 and i dont think its safe to go any higher

what you think?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> i cant go any higher then 3.2 because i am already at vore= 1.48 and i dont think its safe to go any higher
> 
> what you think?



Yeah I would keep it there.  Thats a darn good clock for daily use in a phenom in my opinion.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 25, 2008)

Man I'm at 3.1Ghz with the 9850 Makes sense since, since the 9950 is only 1Ghz faster lol. 

I spent hours trying to get it stable at 3.2Ghz but I kept getting random BSOD's of "System Service Exception", "IRQL NOT LESS OR EQUAL" and even a simple "Hardware Failure"

I went up to +8% ACC with 1.51 Volts and still crap.

So now I'm at 3.1Ghz with 1.42 volts rock solid. I'll aim for 3.2 later I suppose, unless anyone has any tips?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Man I'm at 3.1Ghz with the 9850 Makes sense since its only 1Ghz faster lol.
> 
> I spent hours trying to get it stable at 3.2Ghz but I kept getting random BSOD's of "System Service Exception", "IRQL NOT LESS OR EQUAL" and even a simple "Hardware Failure"
> 
> ...



dude although it might not seem like it, 3.1 GHz is a very good clock for a phenom 24/7.  Be happy and enjoy a stable system h


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 26, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> dude although it might not seem like it, 3.1 GHz is a very good clock for a phenom 24/7.  Be happy and enjoy a stable system h



Yeah I'm happy, of course I am but I also strive for the absolute best I can get. Thats why the MVP killed me. It just wouldn't clock and I wouldn't give up but in end it won. I'll get that 3.2, just need to play with it more, right now 3.1 will do me fine


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yeah I'm happy, of course I am but I also strive for the absolute best I can get. Thats why the MVP killed me. It just wouldn't clock and I wouldn't give up but in end it won. I'll get that 3.2, just need to play with it more, right now 3.1 will do me fine



power to you my friend, keep us posted.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2008)

here are a few pics of the rig back in its case like I promised.  Case was painted black, its just temporary so I really didn't worry much about the wire management, although its not bad.  However the case is closed now.  Also the little missing plastics where the floppy will go is also put back.  The pics were when I had just finished it, so it looks undone, but you guys get the point.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice rig. Not really big, looks kool and clean. Everything mine isn't lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Nice rig. Not really big, looks kool and clean. Everything mine isn't lol.



well, all I can say is not bad for a $30 case hehe.  Thanks dude.


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 26, 2008)

how is that ocz ram cooler i was thinking about getting one


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> how is that ocz ram cooler i was thinking about getting one



its really good man.  Keeps the RAM cool, even the Tracers  I have now which tend to run hot.  The design and quality is really good and it looks great.


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 26, 2008)

cool
i really like the design


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> cool
> i really like the design



yeah man its really good, I definetely reccommend it.


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 26, 2008)

I just bought the 2 model of it

Model 1:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16800998118
$20+ $7s&h= $28-30 with tax

Model 2:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835202003
$25 w/free shipping= $27w/tax

The only difference is that the second model its made for DDR3 ( in case i decide to buy some DDR3 ) and the other one isn't

Plus they cost about the same price


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> I just bought the 2 model of it
> 
> Model 1:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16800998118
> ...




Nice, yeah bro you'll love the cooler, it gives the rig a nice look.

No wonder mine came with different brackets, guess DDR3 has slightly different tabs on the motherboard for the RAM.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2008)

assasin, here is a couple of pics from a member here on TPU, he is using the OCz Ram cooler also.  By the way, where is this dude, I haven't seen him around here in a long time.  His rig is sweet, check it out for yourself:

http://s144.photobucket.com/albums/r188/Kirjon/Computer/


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 26, 2008)

quick question how long does it take to load up Vista because mine feels like a long time i dont know why
i have 
1 Velociraptor 300gb 10000rpm = OS
 1 1tb Westerdigital 7200rpm = Videos


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> quick question how long does it take to load up Vista because mine feels like a long time i dont know why
> i have
> 1 Velociraptor 300gb 10000rpm = OS
> 1 1tb Westerdigital 7200rpm = Videos



if I remember correctly it took a bit for me.  Now that I am using riva tuner for the tuning of the video card, I removed Catalyst Control Center since it was conflicting, and now it loads quick as hell.  once the desktop shows, takes about 4 to 5 seconds for it to be done loading.


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 26, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> assasin, here is a couple of pics from a member here on TPU, he is using the OCz Ram cooler also.  By the way, where is this dude, I haven't seen him around here in a long time.  His rig is sweet, check it out for yourself:
> 
> http://s144.photobucket.com/albums/r188/Kirjon/Computer/



Just saw this message my pc is acting up ( 5 year old pc still going strong!)

Is that the new HAF by Coolmaster?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> Just saw this message my pc is acting up ( 5 year old pc still going strong!)
> 
> Is that the new HAF by Coolmaster?



yes sir.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 27, 2008)

Well I hit 3.4 on my m3a32 Not stable just need to up the volts abit ....wish me luck 

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=437933


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 27, 2008)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Well I hit 3.4 on my m3a32 Not stable just need to up the volts abit ....wish me luck
> 
> http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=437933



What volts you giving your ram and if you don't mind sharing a bit of your BIOS settings.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2008)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Well I hit 3.4 on my m3a32 Not stable just need to up the volts abit ....wish me luck
> 
> http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=437933



congrats dude, now get her stable


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 27, 2008)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Well I hit 3.4 on my m3a32 Not stable just need to up the volts abit ....wish me luck
> 
> http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=437933



How much voltage you giving that thing?

I am at 3.2 @ 1.48


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 27, 2008)

Was at 1.35 volts but anything over it crashes windows 
First tried 1.40 then 1.45 then 1.48 then 1.5 still nothing.Found out the limit is 3.250 for this chip to be stable.Might need the M3A79-T Deluxe to push it further and get it stable.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 27, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> What volts you giving your ram and if you don't mind sharing a bit of your BIOS settings.



Just the 2.2 volts that the SPD in cpuz says for the ballstix to run at 1066.these are the updated version with metal clips on the heat spreaders.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey can you guys look at this thread for me and tell me if its normal to have 4GPU's show for just one 3870X2? 

EDIT DOPE: for got to put link, sorry I do these things.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=74788&highlight=Gpu's


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 27, 2008)

on my 4870x2 just shows up as one


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2008)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Was at 1.35 volts but anything over it crashes windows
> First tried 1.40 then 1.45 then 1.48 then 1.5 still nothing.Found out the limit is 3.250 for this chip to be stable.Might need the M3A79-T Deluxe to push it further and get it stable.



99.9% you need the board.  Aphex dreamer saw a huge improvement with the new mobo.


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 27, 2008)

Just my opinion the Foxconn A79A-S is a decent board but i wouldn't buy it again just because of the bios layout its very complicated especially for a beginning Overclocker  like myself 

Good thing there are forums like these to help out those in distress 

THANKS EVERY ONE AGAIN FOR THE HELP ESPECIALLY CP!!!!


----------



## cdnbum88 (Oct 27, 2008)

Does anyone use the Xigmatek-1283 HSF on their 9950?

I have the 9700 AM2 and bringing that back and getting this one. 

I have read a lot of good things about it and the numbers kinda speak for themselves.


----------



## erb (Oct 27, 2008)

While I await my Phenom 9950 and Asrock AOD790GX I was wondering if I will be ok using my Thermaltake Venus 12 heatsink while I OC the Phenom to around 3.2GHz, or should I get something better for cooling it down?


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 27, 2008)

Here are some nice choices

Zalman 9700

Thermalright True Ultra-120 eXtreme

Thermalright IFX-14 Internal Fire eXtinguisher AMD

I have a wc cpu but i do have the zalman 9700 and it was really good for 3 days then went to water


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> Just my opinion the Foxconn A79A-S is a decent board but i wouldn't buy it again just because of the bios layout its very complicated especially for a beginning Overclocker  like myself
> 
> Good thing there are forums like these to help out those in distress
> 
> THANKS EVERY ONE AGAIN FOR THE HELP ESPECIALLY CP!!!!



no problem dude, thats what we are all here for, at least me.  Yeah I think there are better choices out there, god just the bios will make me not buy it hehe.  But hey, you learned it pretty well


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2008)

cdnbum88 said:


> Does anyone use the Xigmatek-1283 HSF on their 9950?
> 
> I have the 9700 AM2 and bringing that back and getting this one.
> 
> I have read a lot of good things about it and the numbers kinda speak for themselves.



cdnbum, welcome aboard (fairly new).  The xigmatek cooler is very good, people achieve very good temps with it, and I believe for the price it is still very good.  However if you want another good air cooler for your CPU, Zalman is the way to go.  Very good stuff.


Zalman 9700
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118020


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2008)

erb said:


> While I await my Phenom 9950 and Asrock AOD790GX I was wondering if I will be ok using my Thermaltake Venus 12 heatsink while I OC the Phenom to around 3.2GHz, or should I get something better for cooling it down?



ERB, welcome to TPU buddy.

That fan doesn't look that great, but could probably give you some decent results.

You should be able to go from 2.6 GHz to 3.0 GHz without having to raise up the cpu voltage.  Meaning you can get a nice decent overclock and not have to raise voltage which generates more heat.  At least until you get a better cooler.  Assasin indicated some really good coolers above.  What do ya think?  Give it a shot, just monitor your temps.  I was able to do 3.3 GHz @ 1.5v on the factory AMD cooler without problems.  Temps idled at around 40ºc and maxed out at 55-56ºc under load.  But then again at 1.5v!!!!


----------



## erb (Oct 28, 2008)

I've checked into the heatsinks mentioned in here and they look good but my issue is mainly space and price. It looks like I have about 5 1/4" of space from the surface of the motherboard to the top before I run into clearance issues and most of those heatsinks are over 6" tall

On second thought I do have another older case laying around that looks like it will give me about 7" worth of clearance and it does have a couple of additional fans compared to my current case.. Hmm


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2008)

erb said:


> I've checked into the heatsinks mentioned in here and they look good but my issue is mainly space and price. It looks like I have about 5 1/4" of space from the surface of the motherboard to the top before I run into clearance issues and most of those heatsinks are over 6" tall



If you don't mind, what case are you using?


----------



## erb (Oct 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> If you don't mind, what case are you using?



Generic Mid Tower ATX


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2008)

erb said:


> Generic Mid Tower ATX



I have a mid tower with a thermal take big typhoon and i Had just enough clearance to put on the side panel with a fan attached.  It was less than an inch away from each other.

Heres my case in case you didnt see it, althouhg i am watercooled now and have no big fan, but so you can more or less compare size and see if you think you have more or less the same clearance as me.


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 28, 2008)

I had the Zalman in this case with the 4 fans were the plexi is and i just had enough room
Here are the pics i promised
Still havent recieved my Ram Cooler
The Plexi is Dirty!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> I had the Zalman in this case with the 4 fans were the plexi is and i just had enough room
> Here are the pics i promised
> Still havent recieved my Ram Cooler
> The Plexi is Dirty!!!





damn dude, thats nice.  Looks great.  Like the UV reactant cables


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> damn dude, thats nice.  Looks great.  Like the UV reactant cables



I actually did it myself it was a pain but it looks good in the end cant wait for the Ram Cooler


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> I actually did it myself it was a pain but it looks good in the end cant wait for the Ram Cooler



what do you mean did it yourself?

The Ram cooler looks awesome bro, you'll effin love it.


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 28, 2008)

I sleeved each power supply cable with the uv blue


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> I sleeved each power supply cable with the uv blue



oh wow, thats great.  Was it hard to do?  I am planning on doing it, should be fun if it comes out right hehe.


----------



## jason1980 (Oct 28, 2008)

AMD Quad 9950 Phenom Black Edition with Xigmatek Red Scorpion CPU cooler on a MSI DKA 790GX Platinum board.
Team Xtreem 4GB 1066
Win XP Pro SP3
guys, total noob abt overclocking here. how do i go abt overclocking my CPU and rams?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 28, 2008)

jason1980 said:


> AMD Quad 9950 Phenom Black Edition with Xigmatek Red Scorpion CPU cooler on a MSI DKA 790GX Platinum board.
> Team Xtreem 4GB 1066
> Win XP Pro SP3
> guys, total noob abt overclocking here. how do i go abt overclocking my CPU and rams?



Well typicaly you press the delete key at post to enter your BIOS. From there you can change your FSB, CPU Multi, etc.

Your CPU frequency is calculated by multiplying your CPU Multi x FSB = CPU frequency

ex. 200FSB x 12.5 Multi = 2500Mhz

Just increase the FSB by 10 or the Multi by .5 and you get an OC 

ex 210FSB x 12.5 = 2625 Mhz

For a more elaborate guide just go here http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=58746&page=90 and look at post 2244


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 28, 2008)

CP if you want to do this  make sure you get a molex tool it will make it way easier  its only  $10 from  frozencpu.com  also get som hest shrink 1 size bkgger then your sleeving


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 28, 2008)

I bought a PCPower Cooling 750watt  Crossfire psu and all the cables are sleeved to the plugs.Looks nice in the case the other Phenom is in with the M3A79-T....wonder if the guy would notice his board has been switched.

here is the a for mentioned Other Phenom Case (My old generic with M3A79-T Deluxe 2Gig Patroit DDR2 6400,AMD Phenom 9950Be,ATI 2900XT,Creative Audigy 2 ,With the Zalman 9700 the big copper one.All powered by a PC Power Cooling Crossfire edition 750 Watt Psu.)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1724/__6.jpg


----------



## erb (Oct 28, 2008)

I've gone and ordered the Sunbean Core Contact Freezer. Newegg has a $10 MIR on it right now (through Halloween) Total with shipping before MIR: $43.96. 

Thanks for the pictures CP, I believe my spare case will accommodate this heatsink. 
Another advantage to using my old case would be the fact that it has a few more fans and has one of those really large fans in the front which is missing from my current case.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 28, 2008)

For all of us using Vista 64 bit there is a new update for performance and reliability 
KB957200
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...9c-e98f-4779-9d23-7d7a944f77ac&DisplayLang=en


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> CP if you want to do this  make sure you get a molex tool it will make it way easier  its only  $10 from  frozencpu.com  also get som hest shrink 1 size bkgger then your sleeving



Thanks i'll keep it in mind.  Do this once I get the bigger case.  For now I dont think I can fit another screw hehe.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2008)

erb said:


> I've gone and ordered the Sunbean Core Contact Freezer. Newegg has a $10 MIR on it right now (through Halloween) Total with shipping before MIR: $43.96.
> 
> Thanks for the pictures CP, I believe my spare case will accommodate this heatsink.
> Another advantage to using my old case would be the fact that it has a few more fans and has one of those really large fans in the front which is missing from my current case.



no problem, glad the pics helped a bit.  Keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 28, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> For all of us using Vista 64 bit there is a new update for performance and reliability
> KB957200
> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...9c-e98f-4779-9d23-7d7a944f77ac&DisplayLang=en



I have vista 64 bit is this update for me or just a mobo brand


----------



## jason1980 (Oct 29, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Well typicaly you press the delete key at post to enter your BIOS. From there you can change your FSB, CPU Multi, etc.
> 
> Your CPU frequency is calculated by multiplying your CPU Multi x FSB = CPU frequency
> 
> ...



OK thanks but do i need to up the voltage for the rams? whats the most stable speed available for air cooling?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 29, 2008)

jason1980 said:


> OK thanks but do i need to up the voltage for the rams? whats the most stable speed available for air cooling?



 Well it depends on how well your air cooling is. You might need to up the Volts of the RAM if you get them to high and you will know they are to high when applications start crashing and such.

For now don't worry about the RAM. Just try to get the CPU OC a bit. Just increase the Multi of your CPU and if it crashes raise the volts .1. I recommend you get an app to monitor temps of your CPU. For instance I use AMD Overdrive for that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Well it depends on how well your air cooling is. You might need to up the Volts of the RAM if you get them to high and you will know they are to high when applications start crashing and such.
> 
> For now don't worry about the RAM. Just try to get the CPU OC a bit. Just increase the Multi of your CPU and if it crashes raise the volts .1. I recommend you get an app to monitor temps of your CPU. For instance I use AMD Overdrive for that.



I agree with just using the multi.  For first time o/c'ers its the best way to go.

Also, Core Temp is great and runs quietly in the background 

http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 29, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> I agree with just using the multi.  For first time o/c'ers its the best way to go.
> 
> Also, Core Temp is great and runs quietly in the background
> 
> http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/



the auto clock profile thing in the bios is good to gauge where to start from for fsb oc'ing


----------



## erb (Oct 29, 2008)

Wondering if anyone can give me some pointers on which way to orient the fans that are in my case. I'm not sure which should be exhaust and which should be intake. In addition to the fans you see (shown by yellow arrows) there is one that goes on the other side of the case too


----------



## Moose (Oct 29, 2008)

Have the front ones as intake and the rear as exhaust, to creat an air flow through the case, and the top one as exhaust as hot air rises, (unless that arrow points at the PSU).


----------



## erb (Oct 29, 2008)

Moose said:


> Have the front ones as intake and the rear as exhaust, to creat an air flow through the case, and the top one as exhaust as hot air rises, (unless that arrow points at the PSU).



This makes sense to me. There is a fan on the top for exhaust. Should I make the one on the side panel (that is currently not in the picture) an intake or exhaust? 

Thank you for the help 

Also: Has anyone ever had dealings with Portatech a.k.a PC Boost a.k.a SMK Superstore before?
I'm finding my current experience to be pretty terrible and I'm not sure if its a normal occurrence for them or if I'm just getting unlucky.


----------



## Moose (Oct 29, 2008)

I would say intake unless you want a gush of hot air going across your face lol


----------



## erb (Oct 29, 2008)

The computer is a few feet off to my left. It rests on a small shelf at the bottom of the desk. The fan it self would be pointing way away from me anyhow. Was just trying to figure out the best possible air flow scenario. My computer is in the basement as well so that is another thing that works in my favor. Its a good 10 degrees F cooler here than it is on the other floors


----------



## Moose (Oct 29, 2008)

My computer keeps my room warm , still have the fan as intake as it creates a nice jet against your cpu.


----------



## erb (Oct 29, 2008)

Moose said:


> My computer keeps my room warm , still have the fan as intake as it creates a nice jet against your cpu.



That is a good idea. Just got my core contact freezer too, that should help


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> the auto clock profile thing in the bios is good to gauge where to start from for fsb oc'ing



never tried it bro


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2008)

erb said:


> Wondering if anyone can give me some pointers on which way to orient the fans that are in my case. I'm not sure which should be exhaust and which should be intake. In addition to the fans you see (shown by yellow arrows) there is one that goes on the other side of the case too


exactly what moose said


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2008)

Moose said:


> My computer keeps my room warm , still have the fan as intake as it creates a nice jet against your cpu.



exactly what moose said again hahahah.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2008)

erb said:


> That is a good idea. Just got my core contact freezer too, that should help



looks good bro, when you putting it on?


----------



## erb (Oct 29, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> looks good bro, when you putting it on?



Soon as portatech.com ships me the correct motherboard. They sent me a 95w ECS board when I ordered the Phenom and charged me $15 to "setup and test cpu". Needless to say a 140w processor didn't work on the board so I had to RMA it and now they've had it back since Friday but still haven't shipped out my new stuff


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 30, 2008)

erb said:


> Wondering if anyone can give me some pointers on which way to orient the fans that are in my case. I'm not sure which should be exhaust and which should be intake. In addition to the fans you see (shown by yellow arrows) there is one that goes on the other side of the case too



yeah what moose said.

heat rises...no need to fight physics....top should exhaust


----------



## erb (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks for the cooling tips. Did some minor modification on the front of the case too.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2008)

erb said:


> Thanks for the cooling tips. Did some minor modification on the front of the case too.



be careful, case modding is addictive hehehehe.


----------



## yvanm (Oct 30, 2008)

Hello i have an asus m3a79-t deluxe, 9950 140w phenom, antec 1200 case, cpu on stock, ocz titanuim-6400 4-4-4 ram that i want to ran at 1066 at around 5-5-5-15 2.1 however i cant get a decent speed stable overclock could anyone give me details on reaching 3.1-3.2 stable with everything to set as in SB, processor volts, processor-nb volts, nb ht volt, nb core volt, ram volt/timings if that will help, processor frequency multiplier, processor-nb frequency multiplier, cpu-nb ht link speed, acc?, cpu vdda?, and anything else ive tried so many combinations based on information from the internet from other overclocks but never overclocked stable with prime95 tests can someone please help


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2008)

yvanm said:


> Hello i have an asus m3a79-t deluxe, 9950 140w phenom, antec 1200 case, cpu on stock, ocz titanuim-6400 4-4-4 ram that i want to ran at 1066 at around 5-5-5-15 2.1 however i cant get a decent speed stable overclock could anyone give me details on reaching 3.1-3.2 stable with everything to set as in SB, processor volts, processor-nb volts, nb ht volt, nb core volt, ram volt/timings if that will help, processor frequency multiplier, processor-nb frequency multiplier, cpu-nb ht link speed, acc?, cpu vdda?, and anything else ive tried so many combinations based on information from the internet from other overclocks but never overclocked stable with prime95 tests can someone please help



Hello there yvanm,

Welcome to TPU,

First off what you want to do is set things like this.


FSB 200
processor frequency multiplier x12
HT link speed 2.0 GHz
CPU voltage set it at 1.3125v
Processor CPU voltage 1.32v


the rest you can leave on auto except the vdda, which is to be set at 2.6v.


To clock just for now so you get the feel of it, use the CPU multiplier.  These chips come with a multiplier of 13 out of the box, increase it in the smallest increments possible, (think it is .5).  then if not stable raise one notch on the CPU voltage at a time.  Give that a shot and let us know how it went.


Oh and also the "DDR Voltage", thats your RAM voltage, set it to what specs reccommend.


----------



## yvanm (Oct 30, 2008)

wow very fast reply ill try those now thank you very much which stability program do you recommed and in my power setting it has smart q-fan function and cpu fan warning speed are these needed? oh and for CPU voltage set it at 1.3125v
Processor CPU voltage 1.32v
which one is suppost to be processor-nb ?

also when incresing voltage do i increase both cpu-nb and cpu or just the cpu volts?


----------



## yvanm (Oct 30, 2008)

hmmm is this normal for some reason when clocked at 2707 my cpu temperature is in the 60's... when running prime 95 that is


----------



## erb (Oct 30, 2008)

Is there a difference in the overclockability of a 140w 9950 compared to the 95w version?
I canceled my order with Portatech and was about to order from Newegg but they have the 140w and 95w version, so I don't know which one would be better to get 

Another thing: Now I have more options for choice of motherboard. Initially I was going to get the Asrock AOD790GX however, if there is something better (hoping to stay with a 790 chipset board) please let me know your opinions (I'll never need to use one of those 4x pci-e 16 slot monsters.)


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 30, 2008)

erb said:


> Is there a difference in the overclockability of a 140w 9950 compared to the 95w version?
> I canceled my order with Portatech and was about to order from Newegg but they have the 140w and 95w version, so I don't know which one would be better to get
> 
> Another thing: Now I have more options for choice of motherboard. Initially I was going to get the Asrock AOD790GX however, if there is something better (hoping to stay with a 790 chipset board) please let me know your opinions (I'll never need to use one of those 4x pci-e 16 slot monsters.)



asus m3a79-t dlx ftw!!!!!!!!!!!!

unless u wanna be the guinea pig for the dfi mobo


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 30, 2008)

yvanm said:


> wow very fast reply ill try those now thank you very much which stability program do you recommed and in my power setting it has smart q-fan function and cpu fan warning speed are these needed? oh and for CPU voltage set it at 1.3125v
> Processor CPU voltage 1.32v
> which one is suppost to be processor-nb ?
> 
> also when incresing voltage do i increase both cpu-nb and cpu or just the cpu volts?


watch your temps!!
more voltage=higher temps


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2008)

yvanm said:


> wow very fast reply ill try those now thank you very much which stability program do you recommed and in my power setting it has smart q-fan function and cpu fan warning speed are these needed? oh and for CPU voltage set it at 1.3125v
> Processor CPU voltage 1.32v
> which one is suppost to be processor-nb ?
> 
> also when incresing voltage do i increase both cpu-nb and cpu or just the cpu volts?



Thanks.


q fan is not needed, and fan warning speed neither.  THe processor NB voltage says "processor NB voltage, sorry for the typo.

Increase the CPU voltage first, one setting at a time and monitor temps.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2008)

yvanm said:


> hmmm is this normal for some reason when clocked at 2707 my cpu temperature is in the 60's... when running prime 95 that is



naw man, thats a bit high, what are you cooling on?  I would try to keep it at 55ºc full load, tops at 60ºc


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2008)

erb said:


> Is there a difference in the overclockability of a 140w 9950 compared to the 95w version?
> I canceled my order with Portatech and was about to order from Newegg but they have the 140w and 95w version, so I don't know which one would be better to get
> 
> Another thing: Now I have more options for choice of motherboard. Initially I was going to get the Asrock AOD790GX however, if there is something better (hoping to stay with a 790 chipset board) please let me know your opinions (I'll never need to use one of those 4x pci-e 16 slot monsters.)



you mean the 140w and the 125w??


the 125w is a better overclocker since it needs less voltage to meet a desired clock.


----------



## erb (Oct 30, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> asus m3a79-t dlx ftw!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> unless u wanna be the guinea pig for the dfi mobo



That one is a bit too expensive for me I think. Going to try to stay within $125.



Chicken Patty said:


> you mean the 140w and the 125w??
> 
> 
> the 125w is a better overclocker since it needs less voltage to meet a desired clock.



Ah yes, I did mean the 125w. Thanks, guess I'll order that instead of the 140w


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2008)

erb said:


> That one is a bit too expensive for me I think. Going to try to stay within $125.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes, I did mean the 125w. Thanks, guess I'll order that instead of the 140w



yeah good choice.  Get the 125w better.  Let me ask you though.  Why don't you just wait and get the Deneb?  THe 45nm's come out late this year.  They are going to be crazy


----------



## yvanm (Oct 30, 2008)

i am cooling on stock is that why lol, ive been thinking about better cooling either fan or water what are recommendations/prices oh and atm i am on 64.5/65 full load 1.35 volts, too high i would like a an overclock of atleast 3.0 is there a way to lower voltage but still run stable atm the best i found was fsb 200 multi 15 voltage 1.35 but now the loads getting towards 70 lol is there anyone to use acc - or something?


----------



## erb (Oct 30, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah good choice.  Get the 125w better.  Let me ask you though.  Why don't you just wait and get the Deneb?  THe 45nm's come out late this year.  They are going to be crazy



I'm too impatient to be waiting around for their release. I think they'll be AM3 cpus which that Asrock mobo should be able to handle, so I can always upgrade sometime down the line.


----------



## Moose (Oct 31, 2008)

It's interesting isn't it? You could say the 140W was better as the 125W is hobbled by its lack of power, or you could say both run at the same speed but the 125W one has some space to improve so is better (this is the true one I think).

Btw I hae the 125W


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2008)

yvanm said:


> i am cooling on stock is that why lol, ive been thinking about better cooling either fan or water what are recommendations/prices oh and atm i am on 64.5/65 full load 1.35 volts, too high i would like a an overclock of atleast 3.0 is there a way to lower voltage but still run stable atm the best i found was fsb 200 multi 15 voltage 1.35 but now the loads getting towards 70 lol is there anyone to use acc - or something?



I was able to do 3.0 GHz without having to touch the voltage.  Try setting the voltage at default and try 200 x 15, see how that goes. 

Also, if you want to watercool, I think this is the best kit to start off with, great components and quality.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835108076


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2008)

Moose said:


> It's interesting isn't it? You could say the 140W was better as the 125W is hobbled by its lack of power, or you could say both run at the same speed but the 125W one has some space to improve so is better (this is the true one I think).
> 
> Btw I hae the 125W



What I find with the 140w versions is that they take a lot of voltage to do higher clocks.

I need 1.55 to complete a run in super pi at 3.45 Ghz.


My 9850 (125w) did 3.6 GHz at 1.456v.  Big difference.


----------



## erb (Oct 31, 2008)

Moose said:


> It's interesting isn't it? You could say the 140W was better as the 125W is hobbled by its lack of power, or you could say both run at the same speed but the 125W one has some space to improve so is better (this is the true one I think).
> 
> Btw I hae the 125W



The 125w version reaches full power using less wattage, so I'm assuming that is a better scenario.  Did you mean to say you have the 125 or you hate the 125?


----------



## Moose (Oct 31, 2008)

It's meant to say have lol, my keyboard is new and my fingers flow over the keys without pressing them. 

Ahh the joys of intel free True Quad Core, let the Q6600 burn where it belongs! And to anyone that tries to claim the Q6600's better: 
Is it true Quad Core? No
Does it have an unlocked multiplier? No
Does it have a good stock cooler? No
Does it have a nice black box? No
Does it have AMD written on it? No
Does it have a cool overdrive utility? No


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2008)

Moose said:


> It's meant to say have lol, my keyboard is new and my fingers flow over the keys without pressing them.
> 
> Ahh the joys of intel free True Quad Core, let the Q6600 burn where it belongs! And to anyone that tries to claim the Q6600's better:
> Is it true Quad Core? No
> ...



yeah dude, but not to this extent hehehe, you're going to get tracked down, found and tortured to death by the darkside.   As far as CPU's man they have us on lockdown, sorry to say so.

Anyhow, I do say the Q6600 is overrated by many.  Clock for clock with both chips being from a good batch, I dont think there is enough difference to say Intel is "this" much better.  however you have crappy chips on both sides so there is variation obviously.  I have compared my Phenom to many Q6600's at the same clock and I can score the same or better than some in 3dmark CPU score.  Of course the thing is they can clock higher, yielding higher scores overall.


----------



## Moose (Oct 31, 2008)

hence why I posted on the AMD thread lol, i remember the days when the FX-60 was the fastest chip around


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2008)

Moose said:


> hence why I posted on the AMD thread lol, i remember the days when the FX-60 was the fastest chip around



Wasnt really into it back then, but yeah those chips were fast dude.

Hence, Phenom FX


----------



## ASharp (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey guys. I don't think this has been mentioned yet. I just checked the ASUS site and found that the 0504 BIOS for the M3A79-T Deluxe has been released.

http://dlsvr.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM2/M3A79-T_Deluxe/0504.zip

Edit: Okay, I'm a little late to the party. Checked the M3A79-T thread on XS and it seems to have been posted there days ago already. Heh. Oh well, I guess this can serve as an FYI for those who didn't know.

Anyway, anyone have any comments regarding this BIOS yet?


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 31, 2008)

ASharp said:


> Hey guys. I don't think this has been mentioned yet. I just checked the ASUS site and found that the 0504 BIOS for the M3A79-T Deluxe has been released.
> 
> http://dlsvr.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM2/M3A79-T_Deluxe/0504.zip
> 
> ...



oooooooo
gonna peep that out right now..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2008)

ASharp said:


> Hey guys. I don't think this has been mentioned yet. I just checked the ASUS site and found that the 0504 BIOS for the M3A79-T Deluxe has been released.
> 
> http://dlsvr.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM2/M3A79-T_Deluxe/0504.zip
> 
> ...



damn dude, I forgot to mention that here, it is all over XS and I am in that thread, shame on me.  I downloaded the new bios a couple of days ago, but havent' gotten around to flashing the bios yet.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 31, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> damn dude, I forgot to mention that here, it is all over XS and I am in that thread, shame on me.  I downloaded the new bios a couple of days ago, but havent' gotten around to flashing the bios yet.


Aww, Ya guy's suck!!!!
X-mas isnt here yet.....
till than Beware hahaha!

I SHALL HIT 3.7-3.8GHz!!!!!! hehehe hey CP


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Aww, Ya guy's suck!!!!
> X-mas isnt here yet.....
> till than Beware hahaha!
> 
> I SHALL HIT 3.7-3.8GHz!!!!!! hehehe hey CP



dude you better hope you do. hehe.

Im done overclocking for now, once deneb is here, then I shall start again, woot woot


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 31, 2008)

ASharp said:


> Hey guys. I don't think this has been mentioned yet. I just checked the ASUS site and found that the 0504 BIOS for the M3A79-T Deluxe has been released.
> 
> http://dlsvr.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM2/M3A79-T_Deluxe/0504.zip
> 
> ...




okay so i flashed my bios then on the reboot it got stuck and wouldnt finish post!!!!!!!!
got scurd and turned off the the p/s waited a little, then turned back on. it posted nicely.......<relieved>

umm there is this new setting cpu prefetch....dunno what it does yet....

@fullfusion can you come and play YET?


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 31, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> okay so i flashed my bios then on the reboot it got stuck and wouldnt finish post!!!!!!!!
> got scurd and turned off the the p/s waited a little, then turned back on. it posted nicely.......<relieved>
> 
> umm there is this new setting cpu prefetch....dunno what it does yet....
> ...


Smart azz!!! lol soon my boy sooon...


----------



## Moose (Oct 31, 2008)

Ooo yer the earlier a computer buggers after switching on the worse. One MB I bought didn't even POSt it sailed through my window a long time ago


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 31, 2008)

CP what clips you use for the ram cooler the ones with a bar in the middle or no bar.
i used the no bar and it is loose is yours like this?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> okay so i flashed my bios then on the reboot it got stuck and wouldnt finish post!!!!!!!!
> got scurd and turned off the the p/s waited a little, then turned back on. it posted nicely.......<relieved>
> 
> umm there is this new setting cpu prefetch....dunno what it does yet....
> ...




check this out:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prefetch_input_queue


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> CP what clips you use for the ram cooler the ones with a bar in the middle or no bar.
> i used the no bar and it is loose is yours like this?



i used no bar, don't know if they are the correct ones or not, but they work flawlessly.  Got the cooler already heh?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2008)

ok, Flashed to the 0504 BIOS, went flawlessly.  Booted right up, same settings here I am


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 31, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> check this out:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prefetch_input_queue


WOW can ya say Terminator? The Conicals of Sara Connor!!! scary sh^t man


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> WOW can ya say Terminator? The Conicals of Sara Connor!!! scary sh^t man



haha, I have it enabled.  Ill do some benches later.  See how ti works.


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 31, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> check this out:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prefetch_input_queue



I still dunno what it does lol.
i will have to read it again when i am sober


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 31, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> I still dunno what it does lol.
> i will have to read it again when i am sober


makes two of us lol 
just be careful not to burn sh^t up mate!


----------



## erb (Nov 1, 2008)

Just noticed Newegg has the M3A79-T Deluxe open box version for $132. With an open box motherboard I guess you just get the motherboard so other than the crossfire bridge thing (I won't be using dual video cards for quite awhile) am I missing anything important by purchasing the open box version? The I/O shield would be missing too of course, but I have no idea if that is even important. Is it?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 1, 2008)

erb said:


> Just noticed Newegg has the M3A79-T Deluxe open box version for $132. With an open box motherboard I guess you just get the motherboard so other than the crossfire bridge thing (I won't be using dual video cards for quite awhile) am I missing anything important by purchasing the open box version? The I/O shield would be missing too of course, but I have no idea if that is even important. Is it?



its no big deal if its missing.  I dont think you'll have any issues with open box items.  Try to search around the forums, i'm sure theres a few people that at some time have bought open box items of newegg.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 1, 2008)

erb said:


> Just noticed Newegg has the M3A79-T Deluxe open box version for $132. With an open box motherboard I guess you just get the motherboard so other than the crossfire bridge thing (I won't be using dual video cards for quite awhile) am I missing anything important by purchasing the open box version? The I/O shield would be missing too of course, but I have no idea if that is even important. Is it?


Hmmm almost a hundred dollar diff up here for me..... IMO i would get brand new unopened.... but thats me.... i cant have my baby die on me


----------



## erb (Nov 1, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Hmmm almost a hundred dollar diff up here for me..... IMO i would get brand new unopened.... but thats me.... i cant have my baby die on me



I just read their open box return policy and I think I'm going to have to steer clear of it.
Since I don't want to spend more than $150 on a board I guess I'll have to get the Asrock AOD790GX after all ($109 for that one)

"The entire risk as to the quality and performance of these items is with the buyer. These items have been tested for functionality, but may have superficial physical defects including (but not limited to) scratches, dings or dents. Should these items prove defective following their purchase, the buyer (not the manufacturer, distributor, or Newegg.com) assumes the entire cost of all necessary servicing or repairs, unless otherwise required by law. These items are not covered by any 30-day satisfaction guarantee."


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 1, 2008)

erb said:


> I just read their open box return policy and I think I'm going to have to steer clear of it.
> Since I don't want to spend more than $150 on a board I guess I'll have to get the Asrock AOD790GX after all ($109 for that one)
> 
> "The entire risk as to the quality and performance of these items is with the buyer. These items have been tested for functionality, but may have superficial physical defects including (but not limited to) scratches, dings or dents. Should these items prove defective following their purchase, the buyer (not the manufacturer, distributor, or Newegg.com) assumes the entire cost of all necessary servicing or repairs, unless otherwise required by law. These items are not covered by any 30-day satisfaction guarantee."



dude m3a79-t ftw!!!!!!!!!!!!

@fullinfusion can u come and play YET? or shall i make a new years wish?
lmfao


----------



## erb (Nov 1, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> dude m3a79-t ftw!!!!!!!!!!!!


\

You $!%$!%. Why you gotta go keep up the peer pressure?! That board is expensive!
It seems to be highly recommended here on this forum though.. Man, I am still trying to decide but I might end up having to just get that board to make you folks happy 

Will I have any clearance issues using my Sunbeam Core Contact Freezer on that board if I use all 4 ram slots?

If I do order that M3A79-T I guess I can save $20 by choosing the OEM 140w 9950 instead of the retail 125w 9950.

Decisions


----------



## Assassin48 (Nov 1, 2008)

well i hit a bump in the road i decided to go with a bigger tubing since the carribean uv blue only came in 1/2"ID 3/4"OD but i simply can not fin the ellbows that i need thats the only thing stopping me.
Does anyone know were i can find some i saw some on frozencpu but those are 1/2"ID 5/8"OD


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 1, 2008)

erb said:


> \
> 
> You $!%$!%. Why you gotta go keep up the peer pressure?! That board is expensive!
> It seems to be highly recommended here on this forum though.. Man, I am still trying to decide but I might end up having to just get that board to make you folks happy
> ...



m3a79-t ftw   lmao

i likes that mobo and every m3a79 owner will tell u the same

i unno about the clearance for your cooler tho 

m3a79-t ftw
m3a79-t ftw
m3a79-t ftw
m3a79-t ftw
m3a79-t ftw
m3a79-t ftw
m3a79-t ftw
m3a79-t ftw
m3a79-t ftw
m3a79-t ftw
m3a79-t ftw
m3a79-t ftw

the 790gx cant do 16x/16x it only does 8x/8x

m3a79-t ftw


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 1, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> makes two of us lol
> just be careful not to burn sh^t up mate!




burn bb burn


----------



## ASharp (Nov 1, 2008)

erb said:


> Will I have any clearance issues using my Sunbeam Core Contact Freezer on that board if I use all 4 ram slots?
> 
> If I do order that M3A79-T I guess I can save $20 by choosing the OEM 140w 9950 instead of the retail 125w 9950.



It depends on how tall your RAM is. I'm using some Mushkin modules with the heatsinks that add a little height. The fan sits a tiny bit higher/contacts the top of the module (only the slot closest to the socket) but, it fits nonetheless. For standard height modules, there is no problem getting the fan to fit while using all four RAM slots.

As for the CPU. I'd recommend getting the M3A79-T (open box or new, up to you) and the *125W* 9950. As (I believe) CP mentioned earlier, the 125W processor has a lower power requirement than the 140W. It will most likely spew out less heat which means lower temps and also use less voltage...all ideal things for overclocking.



servermonkey said:


> m3a79-t ftw



Agreed. I feel sort of bad though. I haven't really been able to really push the board to see what it can do. Cooling for my system is severely limited. I'm able to hit 3GHz pretty easily with a tiny voltage increase (1.325VID) but the temps are topping out at around 55C already so I'm hesitant to push more. From what I've seen though, it is a fantastic board.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 1, 2008)

ill say it too!

M3A79 ftw
M3A79 ftw
M3A79 ftw
M3A79 ftw
M3A79 ftw
M3A79 ftw
M3A79 ftw
M3A79 ftw


haha


----------



## Moose (Nov 1, 2008)

Think what is going to be like in few few years time people will be saying: 
"I got a AMD Titanium x12 BE with 12GB of DDR5 RAM and that new HD9870 x4 GPU"


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 1, 2008)

Moose said:


> Think what is going to be like in few few years time people will be saying:
> "I got a AMD Titanium x12 BE with 12GB of DDR5 RAM and that new HD9870 x4 GPU"



lol


----------



## Assassin48 (Nov 1, 2008)

I saw a few posts of people lapping their cpus and heatsinks but they did it on intels but my questions are:

Can i do it to the 9950BE?
Is it worth it?
Should i do it?

and i just upgraded my tubing from 3/8 to 1/2"ID so it will cool better.


----------



## Moose (Nov 2, 2008)

Well as you have liquid cooling you probably can overclock lol, they should add "set multiplier to 15x" at the end of the installation guide, you do it without thinking.

I'm stopped by my PSU and would eventually be by the stock cooler, you have neither of these problems, so wack up the volts and clock!

I always find ur upload speed to download spped ration hilarious servermonkey you have got to be the first person to have faster upload than download.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> I saw a few posts of people lapping their cpus and heatsinks but they did it on intels but my questions are:
> 
> Can i do it to the 9950BE?
> Is it worth it?
> ...



I lapped my previous 9850BE, of course you can do it.  It dropped about 5ºc on mine, considering it was my first lapping of a CPU ever, it was good.  If you decide to do it, take a look at this video as it really came in handy.

BTW, once you lap, you loose any warranty and you will no longer be able to see your stepping for future reference, so write it down if you haven't already. 

Part 1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVXuZTuoEuE

Part 2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5L1s1-nXj0o&feature=related


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2008)

*Moose:*

Thats funny dude, but it could be true.  Computer world is getting crazy bro!!


----------



## Moose (Nov 2, 2008)

But does lapping actually make much difference? do you plaster it with thermal compound after wards?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2008)

Moose said:


> But does lapping actually make much difference? do you plaster it with thermal compound after wards?



no, I applied thermal compount just like I had before.


The thing is that the CPU out of the box does not have an even surface.  YOu';ll notice if you ever lap, that the copper starts to show on some edges first, etc.  see below:

So when you lap, you give it an even or must more even finish and better contact with the heatsink.  Lapping the heatsink also helps very  much by the way.

Fullinfusion lapped his 9850 and his waterblock and dropped like 10-12 ºc.

this was my first lap ever, my 9850BE, could have came out better, but like I said, first lap ever so overall I was very pleased with the results:

first round:




second round:




final round:


----------



## Moose (Nov 2, 2008)

I cant believe it voids warranty all you ae doing is flattening the surface of a lump of metal by a few micro metres


----------



## Moose (Nov 2, 2008)

Lol I just increased my clock speed to 3.2 then 3.3 GHz without increasing voltage (still at 1.25v) BSODed, worked at 3.2GHz tho.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2008)

Moose said:


> I cant believe it voids warranty all you ae doing is flattening the surface of a lump of metal by a few micro metres



yeah well, I asked the same thing hehe.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2008)

Moose said:


> Lol I just increased my clock speed to 3.2 then 3.3 GHz without increasing voltage (still at 1.25v) BSODed, worked at 3.2GHz tho.



you gotta see how long it is stable at 3.2 Ghz though.  even if it does not BSOD


----------



## Moose (Nov 2, 2008)

Most Likely my Graphics card would have buggered


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2008)

Moose said:


> Most Likely my Graphics card would have buggered



what do you mean your graphics card would have buggered


----------



## Moose (Nov 2, 2008)

Well when i increased the voltage in my cpu my graphics card got more glitchy ie it crashed more frequently. It currently chrashes every now and then. 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=75139


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2008)

Moose said:


> Well when i increased the voltage in my cpu my graphics card got more glitchy ie it crashed more frequently. It currently chrashes every now and then.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=75139



bro I think its your PSU.  Now reading your thread and seeing you have an extra value 600w.  I have a thermaltake 650W that has worked flawlessly since I bought it, but even then I know I am pushing it.  I would suggest a different power supply dude.  PC Power and Cooling is the way to go.


----------



## Moose (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't think my PSU can draw any more power, it could be my wall socket overloading, 6 things plugged into half a single socket (I split the single socket lead and fed another single socket with it)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2008)

Moose said:


> I don't think my PSU can draw any more power, it could be my wall socket overloading, 6 things plugged into half a single socket (I split the single socket lead and fed another single socket with it)



Try to distribute everything at your wall socket a bit better see if it helps.


----------



## Assassin48 (Nov 3, 2008)

Does anyone have a cold cathode bay controller because i dont like having the wires going through my case?

I found this but i dont know if its for cold cathodes to
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9...able_Speed_RheoBus_Kit_-_Version_3.html#blank


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> Does anyone have a cold cathode bay controller because i dont like having the wires going through my case?



no bro, what I did was I hooked them up to my fan controller   Its got 4 knobs for the fans, and then two swtiches for off, 5v, and 12v.  So works good.


----------



## Assassin48 (Nov 3, 2008)

what kind of fan controller did you get?
Did you keep those box looking things because i took those off mine.
And i found this 
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9...able_Speed_RheoBus_Kit_-_Version_3.html#blank

i posted it on the other post i did right after you replied


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> what kind of fan controller did you get?
> Did you keep those box looking things because i took those off mine.
> And i found this
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9...able_Speed_RheoBus_Kit_-_Version_3.html#blank
> ...




thats nice, I got this one that a friend of mine gave to me.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813999251


----------



## Assassin48 (Nov 3, 2008)

will that work tho?
Because i was going to buy it but i wanted to really know if it will control the cold cathodes i have 4 but without that box looking thing


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> will that work tho?
> Because i was going to buy it but i wanted to really know if it will control the cold cathodes i have 4 but without that box looking thing



i have the box still hooked up.  I cut the wires that go to the pci bracket thing that has the switch and spliced them to the fan controller so they dont run through the case


----------



## merkk (Nov 3, 2008)

Woot i see a fellow Foxconn user (A79A-s) I pop in to say hi, hear there were some Foxconn users in this thread and the bios for the board not that easy to use so if you need some help i try my best (but there things in that bios that are kicking my ass) here my last 3dmark-06 using Vista-64 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8765729 and my poor litte 3850s


----------



## Assassin48 (Nov 3, 2008)

wtf seriously how
Did you get 17576 with that when i get 16419 with a
4870x2 and 9950be at 3.2ghz


----------



## merkk (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi well how are you getting your 3.2 ghz.? Is it with just using multis.if so you need to declock the multis and bump up the NB-HT link speed (FBS) try to see if you get the 3.2 ghz by setting the multi to A=x13.0 or B=x13.5 and run the (fbs) to 230-240 mhz on the NB-HT link .Try to run each at the same speed (declocking the HT link going to slow your ass down) that the starting point . Hope this helps


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 3, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> wtf seriously how
> Did you get 17576 with that when i get 16419 with a
> 4870x2 and 9950be at 3.2ghz



i got a 17202 w/ 2x 3870s and 3.3


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2008)

15456 with one 4870, not bad heh??? 3.2 Ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2008)

hey merkk, thanks for stopping by here man, this poor dude needed some help badly with that mobo.  Confusing BIOS bro!!


----------



## merkk (Nov 3, 2008)

Np Chicken Patty i think if he can get the NB-HT link speed up he find that it will help out with his game playing and 3Dmark-06 score big time .


----------



## Assassin48 (Nov 3, 2008)

Yea i am really lost because when i run 3dmark the screen goes all crazy but it goes through dosent crash and it shows my score

And a lot of people are getting higher scores close to my setup and some guy with the exact setup as me got low 17000 on 3dmark06 with a 3ghz 9950 BE 

i dont know what it is 
could i just be unlucky?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2008)

merkk said:


> Np Chicken Patty i think if he can get the NB-HT link speed up he find that it will help out with his game playing and 3Dmark-06 score big time .



yeah bro.  But i believe he is fairly new at overclocking, so you know once you start to up the FSB, your NB starts to clock higher, and the RAM, making you play with voltages more.  So thats why we told him to just up the multi.  But once he gets the feel for it, he can start to play with the FSB and multis, voltage, etc.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> Yea i am really lost because when i run 3dmark the screen goes all crazy but it goes through dosent crash and it shows my score
> 
> And a lot of people are getting higher scores close to my setup and some guy with the exact setup as me got low 17000 on 3dmark06 with a 3ghz 9950 BE
> 
> ...



it depends also how he got 3.3 Ghz.  Maybe he was running a higher FSB, higher clocked RAM and HT link.  things like that make a difference.


----------



## Assassin48 (Nov 3, 2008)

he told me he just uppd the cpu multi
i did a little bit more cable management an a few more pics before i change up the tubing


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> he told me he just uppd the cpu multi
> i did a little bit more cable management an a few more pics before i change up the tubing



looking good bro!!


----------



## erb (Nov 3, 2008)

I had to scrap my idea of getting the Asus M3A79-T & Phenom 9950 and instead settled on the Asrock 790GX and the X2 5400 Black Edition Brisbane. Don't want to spend too much money on my self so close to Christmas. From what I'm seeing about those 5400 BE's I should have as much fun overclocking it though


----------



## merkk (Nov 3, 2008)

Assassin48
 Hi first did you run the video card out at 3dmark-06 at all before you put the water cooling on it to get a base line and to make sure it work right ? In the pic. you don't have the PCIe power line from the power supply plug into the card was that just for the pic. ? If not you have  to have the PCIe power line plug into the video card to make it run right . Is that 4870x2 i think there 2  PCIe power line that need to be plug in a 6 pin and a 8 pin . Also did you do some kind of cooling for the men. on the video card to get it cool as well ?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2008)

erb said:


> I had to scrap my idea of getting the Asus M3A79-T & Phenom 9950 and instead settled on the Asrock 790GX and the X2 5400 Black Edition Brisbane. Don't want to spend too much money on my self so close to Christmas. From what I'm seeing about those 5400 BE's I should have as much fun overclocking it though



thats not a bad choice, that CPU is very popular and definetely worth the money. I had an Athlon 6000+ and I loved that thing, although it wasnt a BE.


----------



## Moose (Nov 3, 2008)

Grr my 3DMark score is 12587, what did you all get in the cpu part of the score?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2008)

Moose said:


> Grr my 3DMark score is 12587, what did you all get in the cpu part of the score?



*check it out:*


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 3, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> *check it out:*



hey cp try 245x13.5
i bet your 3d score will jump by 1k

my old 3dmark


----------



## Assassin48 (Nov 4, 2008)

merkk said:


> Assassin48
> Hi first did you run the video card out at 3dmark-06 at all before you put the water cooling on it to get a base line and to make sure it work right ? In the pic. you don't have the PCIe power line from the power supply plug into the card was that just for the pic. ? If not you have  to have the PCIe power line plug into the video card to make it run right . Is that 4870x2 i think there 2  PCIe power line that need to be plug in a 6 pin and a 8 pin . Also did you do some kind of cooling for the men. on the video card to get it cool as well ?




I had to remove the power connectors because i had to re sleeve the connectors thats why there not on the picture and no i didnt run 3dmark before the water cooling i dont think it matters since i havent oced the 4870x2 its a Diamond XOC Edition so its already factory overclocked ( this is my second 4870x2 because i broke my other one by raising all the tabs for ocing)  and i have the OCZ ram Cooler i wil be changing hoses this week just got some samples in today


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2008)

hery server, thats a darn good score for two 3870's 

I am going to start overclocking with the FSB tonight, imma name this chapter of overclocking "multi vs FSB" hahah


----------



## merkk (Nov 4, 2008)

Well when you get it back together i try declock the video card to stock speed than run 3dmark-06 to see if the screen clear up may be the factory over clock is a bit much for the card . I think about putting the  stock cooler back on and see if it can run 3dmark -06 without messing up to check to see if it something to do with how the water cooling is working on the card. PS Nice Looking rig


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2008)

check this out, this guy is a moron.  He probably ran super pi and thought holy shit, the E6700 is like three times faster.  Another Super PI believer, poor guys 


this is a review on newegg by the way.


*
Pros: A $200 processor

Cons: I “upgraded” from the discontinued Asus P5K3 / Intel E6700 (3.0GHz) to the Asus M3A79-T / AMD Phenom 9950 2.6GHz platform on 10/02/08. Both platforms configured with 4096MB RAM. I do a lot of multitasking work, which was the impetus of my interest in the AMD quad platform. With the Intel platform, I was able to run up to five instances of ConvertXtoDVD while running up to four instances of Lightscribe off a duplicator. As well, I was able to maintain control of the PC. Well, with the AMD platform, I was only able to run four instances of ConvertXtoDVD. Forget about doing anything else. I was unable to open my Lightscribe software, start butting, Explorer, access other hard drives, etc. The system was erratic and all four processors were maxed at 100%. I had to wait until two of the instances of ConverXtoDVD were completed until I was able to regain any reasonable control of the system.

Other Thoughts: I am not looking for perceived faster boot-up times, enhanced Sandra scores, or added FPS in Crysis. What I can state is that AMD’s new 9950 Quad processor cannot hold a candle to Intel’s discontinued Core 2 Duo E6700 processor that I purchased from Newegg in June 2007. In the meantime, I will contemplate returning this platform and wait for the Nehalem/X58 platform to arrive on Newegg’s website. The moral of this story is never second-guess yourself, and you get what you pay for with a $200 processor. I should have stayed with my first choice, Intel’s Core 2 Quad Q9650.*


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 4, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hery server, thats a darn good score for two 3870's
> 
> I am going to start overclocking with the FSB tonight, imma name this chapter of overclocking "multi vs FSB" hahah



fsb ftw!!!!


----------



## travd (Nov 4, 2008)

boooooyah!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> fsb ftw!!!!



hahahaha, ill try that soon!!


----------



## Assassin48 (Nov 4, 2008)

merkk said:


> Well when you get it back together i try declock the video card to stock speed than run 3dmark-06 to see if the screen clear up may be the factory over clock is a bit much for the card . I think about putting the  stock cooler back on and see if it can run 3dmark -06 without messing up to check to see if it something to do with how the water cooling is working on the card. PS Nice Looking rig



It only happends when Catalyist AI is on standard or Advanced but when i disable it it works perfectly with 3dmark06


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 4, 2008)

CatAI was a technique integrated around the R300/R420 Era of Cards, its meant to try and optimize rendered code, it doesnt work that well and it uses CPU cycles, turning it off greatly enhances performance at least for me.


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 4, 2008)

travd said:


> boooooyah!



nice clock
is it stable?

@cp hey cp look at this!! http://www.techpowerup.com/75433/Palit_Creates_Monstrous_Radeon_HD_4870_X2_The_Revolution_R700.html


----------



## Assassin48 (Nov 4, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> nice clock
> is it stable?
> 
> @cp hey cp look at this!! http://www.techpowerup.com/75433/Palit_Creates_Monstrous_Radeon_HD_4870_X2_The_Revolution_R700.html



Wow 3 slots!
No crossfire their and some people wont be able to get to the sata ports with that


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 4, 2008)

some guy is at 3.8

CPU: AMD Phenom 9950 Black Edition @ 3.850Ghz (14×275) @ 1.6125v (BIOS)
MEMORY: Micron D9GHM @ 2.42v running 550Mhz 4-4-4-5- 2T
MOTHERBOARD: ASUS M3A79-T Deluxe 0401
PSU: Silverstone Strider 700Watt
Cooling: Single Stage Phase Change


taken from here

click the link for pics


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 4, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> Wow 3 slots!
> No crossfire their and some people wont be able to get to the sata ports with that



crossfire is onboard



woooooooooooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

http://www.techpowerup.com/75450/More_Details_on_AMD_s_45nm_CPU_Line-up_Revealed.html


----------



## Moose (Nov 4, 2008)

That is my score


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2008)

hey server, tahts crazy bro.  I've spoken with that guy over XS i believe.

And that Card is insane.


----------



## Assassin48 (Nov 5, 2008)

Did all of you buy the 3dmark06 program 
because i use the trial version


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 5, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> Did all of you buy the 3dmark06 program
> because i use the trial version



i had to buy it b/c i cant seem to figure out how to get the test resolution at 1280x1024 w/ the trial


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 5, 2008)

Moose said:


> Grr my 3DMark score is 12587, what did you all get in the cpu part of the score?



CPU Score 4814


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2008)

well I just triend 3.2 Ghz but with a lower multi and higher FSB and my 3dmark score was the same.  Reason is that I run the ram at 1066 when I am using the multi.  But when I run a higher FSB i set my ram at 800 so that when I raise the multi my ram doesnt raise way over 1066.  So right now the ram was clocked at 480MHz which is probably why I can do as good with the default FSB and a higher Multi. 

Now if I keep my RAM at 1066, and up the FSB then im sure my score will be better, but That will take more DDR voltage, and we all know Tracers dont like that.


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 5, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> well I just triend 3.2 Ghz but with a lower multi and higher FSB and my 3dmark score was the same.  Reason is that I run the ram at 1066 when I am using the multi.  But when I run a higher FSB i set my ram at 800 so that when I raise the multi my ram doesnt raise way over 1066.  So right now the ram was clocked at 480MHz which is probably why I can do as good with the default FSB and a higher Multi.
> 
> Now if I keep my RAM at 1066, and up the FSB then im sure my score will be better, but That will take more DDR voltage, and we all know Tracers dont like that.



meh tracers.....i hate those things


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> meh tracers.....i hate those things



haha, maybe its because its better than what I had before, but I love them so far


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 5, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> haha, maybe its because its better than what I had before, but I love them so far



blah blah you and full can have an i love tracers party


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> blah blah you and full can have an i love tracers party



hahahah 

Brad, we are having a "we love tracers" party, join!!!  hehehehe. 

Sorry full you are not invited !!!    you nor your XMS ram.


----------



## cdnbum88 (Nov 5, 2008)

Here is what I got.

I cannot figure out my new PC8000 Redline memory. Tried to take it to manual instead of auto and won't post.

I think this chip can go more...more volts will help. Currently 1.45/1.45 NB.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2008)

cdnbum88 said:


> Here is what I got.
> 
> I cannot figure out my new PC8000 Redline memory. Tried to take it to manual instead of auto and won't post.
> 
> I think this chip can go more...more volts will help. Currently 1.45/1.45 NB.



take a shot of the SPD tab in CPUz let me see that.


YOu might not be setting it right when you set it to manual.


----------



## cdnbum88 (Nov 5, 2008)

Updated screenshots.

I am not real familar with the AMD BIOS quite yet. 

So any words of wisdom or links or screens shots would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2008)

cdnbum88 said:


> Updated screenshots.
> 
> I am not real familar with the AMD BIOS quite yet.
> 
> ...



what am I supposed to used to open the docx files???


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2008)

This is what I call a true AMD fan, no biggie INTEL GUYS

LEFT TO RIGHT

ATHLON 64 3000+ ; PHENOM 9850BE; PHENOM 9950BE


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 5, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> This is what I call a true AMD fan, no biggie INTEL GUYS
> 
> LEFT TO RIGHT
> 
> ATHLON 64 3000+ ; PHENOM 9850BE; PHENOM 9950BE



Yeah my first AMD CPU was a 3700+ s939 then uped it up to a dual core 4200+ 939, then a 5000+ AM2, then a 6400+ AM2 and at the Phenom 9850.

OC all of them... Good Times, Good Times. AMD Fan here too.


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 5, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> This is what I call a true AMD fan, no biggie INTEL GUYS
> 
> LEFT TO RIGHT
> 
> ATHLON 64 3000+ ; PHENOM 9850BE; PHENOM 9950BE








9850, 5000be


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 5, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> what am I supposed to used to open the docx files???



thats the new ms office format
you can get a reader version from here


----------



## Assassin48 (Nov 5, 2008)

Quick question when i clean my water cooling system do i just remove the fluid and pour distilled water into it for a few hours             and can i use spring water


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 5, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> Quick question when i clean my water cooling system do i just remove the fluid and pour distilled water into it for a few hours             and can i use spring water



a buddy of mine said to flush it using distilled water w/ some bleach or to dismantle your w/c and soak it in distilled water


----------



## Assassin48 (Nov 5, 2008)

ok thanks ill run some distilled water in the system 
changing my loop for better cooling


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 5, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> ok thanks ill run some distilled water in the system
> changing my loop for better cooling



w/ a bit bleach


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Nov 5, 2008)

My new 3.2 stable overclock.
 just have too take a screen shot of AOD and my board status temps,I have timn3 thing pushing over 60-100c  when cpu tweak is on. what is this temp reading,been doing it since the bios update to 1203,Also one of my 4870 temps are not reading in AOD but is in Everest?



Here are the AOD bug pics,this has been reading like this since the 1203 bios update,Software or Hardware going ?


----------



## Assassin48 (Nov 5, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> w/ a bit bleach



What kind of bleach?
is there a tutorial with that i have been looking at youtube but i see none


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 5, 2008)

H82LUZ73 said:


> My new 3.2 stable overclock.
> just have too take a screen shot of AOD and my board status temps,I have timn3 thing pushing over 60-100c  when cpu tweak is on. what is this temp reading,been doing it since the bios update to 1203,Also one of my 4870 temps are not reading in AOD but is in Everest?



nice 3d score!

i think tmpin 3 is mosfets...not sure no body knows a bunch of people think its a dead sensor.
about your 4870s try gpuz it should pick them both up. everest does, aod im not too familiar w/ maybe if they are in cf, it counts as 1?


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah or the NB temp sensor?


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 5, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> What kind of bleach?
> is there a tutorial with that i have been looking at youtube but i see none



here is one....

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/how_to_maintain_your_water_cooling_setup
this one uses vinegar


if you google "how to clean a water cooled system"

there are a bunch of tuts"


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 5, 2008)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Yeah or the NB temp sensor?



can u touch your nb? sb? mosfets? the hotter of the three should be it

i thinks that tmpin1 and 2 are the n/b and s/b or vice versa

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
i get the same thing for my 3870s in aod


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 5, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> well I just triend 3.2 Ghz but with a lower multi and higher FSB and my 3dmark score was the same.  Reason is that I run the ram at 1066 when I am using the multi.  But when I run a higher FSB i set my ram at 800 so that when I raise the multi my ram doesnt raise way over 1066.  So right now the ram was clocked at 480MHz which is probably why I can do as good with the default FSB and a higher Multi.
> 
> Now if I keep my RAM at 1066, and up the FSB then im sure my score will be better, but That will take more DDR voltage, and we all know Tracers dont like that.



that is not a fair test.....fsb ftw!!


----------



## cdnbum88 (Nov 5, 2008)

Updated my thread from a few post back to normal Word and not the new 2007.

Take a look and let me know thoughts and options to deal with bringing my PC8000's into the mix better.


----------



## Moose (Nov 5, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> Did all of you buy the 3dmark06 program
> because i use the trial version



I didn't use a keygen


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 5, 2008)

Moose said:


> I didn't use a keygen



bad pirate bad
u cant upload to the site w/ a bad key


----------



## Assassin48 (Nov 5, 2008)

Can i dip the rads in distilled water? because they are filled with dust


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 5, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> Can i dip the rads in distilled water? because they are filled with dust



nah 
take an air can to those.......


----------



## Assassin48 (Nov 5, 2008)

Right now i am running my 2 rads , pump and res under distilled water 








and what kind of tubing is this i thought it was carribean uv blue but now that i have a sample it dosent look like it hmm ill try it at night under the uv light if anyone knows plz tell me i need to buy it today so i can get it by friday
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccIH8rlsKLU


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2008)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Yeah or the NB temp sensor?



naw, I think the NB is the actual MOBO temp.

sensor 3 is the mosfets.  but most sensors dont work anyways, mine says 22ºc regardless


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yeah my first AMD CPU was a 3700+ s939 then uped it up to a dual core 4200+ 939, then a 5000+ AM2, then a 6400+ AM2 and at the Phenom 9850.
> 
> OC all of them... Good Times, Good Times. AMD Fan here too.



oh and after the Athlon 64 3000+ I had a Athlon x2 6000+, I just dont have it with me.


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 5, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> naw, I think the NB is the actual MOBO temp.
> 
> sensor 3 is the mosfets.  but most sensors dont work anyways, mine says 22ºc regardless



me to


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 5, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> Right now i am running my 2 rads , pump and res under distilled water
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ummm......that just looks like tubing to me.....carribean blue might be the liquid stuff u had in there... i unno


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2008)

cdnbum88 said:


> Here is what I got.
> 
> I cannot figure out my new PC8000 Redline memory. Tried to take it to manual instead of auto and won't post.
> 
> I think this chip can go more...more volts will help. Currently 1.45/1.45 NB.



what BIOS you on buddy?


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Nov 6, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> me to



Same with my M3A79-T in the other machine says 22ºc

Guess I will just buy one for this rig.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2008)

^^^


----------



## Moose (Nov 6, 2008)

I think TMP1 is Northbridge, TMP2 is certainly GPU (exactly same all the time), perhaps TMP3 is Southbridge? Tho TMP3 certainly goes down when my CPU temp goes down due to me setting the multi at 6x 

Hmm I wonder if I sould lap my cpu?


----------



## Assassin48 (Nov 6, 2008)

Moose said:


> I think TMP1 is Northbridge, TMP2 is certainly GPU (exactly same all the time), perhaps TMP3 is Southbridge? Tho TMP3 certainly goes down when my CPU temp goes down due to me setting the multi at 6x
> 
> Hmm I wonder if I sould lap my cpu?



I was thinking about lapping it too but i just decided to go with bigger tubing for more water flow and see if that helps since iam at 3.2 with around 40c on max load post some results when i install the tubing
cp posted some pics of his lapped 9850 a couple pages ago and a link to tjharlows tutorial on youtube


----------



## cdnbum88 (Nov 6, 2008)

I have my 9950 at 3.375 and have been able to play Crysis Warhead without issue.

I am at work, but my temps idle around low 50's and top maybe mid 60's. 

I am using the Xigmatek S1283 with a Noctua 120 on it.

I know these temps are higher then I would probably like, but they are not off the chart. Do you think it is worth paying around $400 for some water cooling for the cpu (if I do, will get to my 4870x2 cooling down the road) to possibly get to 3.4, 3.5ish? I see the WR is 3.9 on LN2, I think 3.8 or maybe lower 3.9 on water.

Other then pride of overclocking the crap out of this chip is it worth the investment for the couple of games I play like both Crysis at this point?

Your two cents are welcomed.

Thanks


----------



## Assassin48 (Nov 6, 2008)

i say its well worth it but thats me 
i was on air when i first built this pc then decided to go with water 3 days later because it looks much cleaner plus you dont hear all the fans in my case
my 9950 is at 3.2 and the temps are around 40 never go over 43 so its pretty goodand  i also have a 4870x2 on water and the temps are around 40-45 on load but thats with my current loop and tubing but they will change once the 9950 and the 4870x2 have there own rad.
ill post some pics once i finish changing up my computer



EDIT* also check around for reviews and prices i went to frozencpu.com for my water cooling supplies they have some good stuff


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2008)

cdnbum88 said:


> I have my 9950 at 3.375 and have been able to play Crysis Warhead without issue.
> 
> I am at work, but my temps idle around low 50's and top maybe mid 60's.
> 
> ...




lets just say water cooling dropped my temps like 15ºc overall.  Its def. worth it to me.  You dont have to waste a lot of money neither.  Swiftech has a kit with everything you need, and a heck of a kit too! for $199.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835108076

heres a shot of my CPU temp on idle.  Load is about +10ºc.  Its warm in my room now too!  at night i get about 2-3 ºc cooler


----------



## cdnbum88 (Nov 6, 2008)

Will the WCing get more time/years out of my chip otherwise shortened with my higher air temps?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2008)

cdnbum88 said:


> Will the WCing get more time/years out of my chip otherwise shortened with my higher air temps?



dont konw about years, but it will help in keeping your chip alive longer, definitely.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> dont konw about years, but it will help in keeping your chip alive longer, definitely.



at 1.63v my 9950 ran cooler on full load, than yours does now at idle, at much less voltage.  Just a comparison so you can see the difference.  Oh, and right now I am using my single 120mm fan radiator.  When I upgrade the case, I'll put my Koolance dual 120mm fan radiator.  That was a heck of a difference.  Load will only go up about 2-3ºc, much more efficient radiator


----------



## Moose (Nov 6, 2008)

You know we concluded tat my PSU was crap, well here are the rail stats:
+3.3V +5V +12V -5V -12V +5VSB
28A 30A 20A 0.5A 0.5A 2.0A
Any Good?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2008)

Moose said:


> You know we concluded tat my PSU was crap, well here are the rail stats:
> +3.3V +5V +12V -5V -12V +5VSB
> 28A 30A 20A 0.5A 0.5A 2.0A
> Any Good?



dude you are asking the wrong person.


Hopefully somebody can come in here and chime in


----------



## Assassin48 (Nov 7, 2008)

cdnbum88 

ok i built you a water cooling system its identical to my current one with the exception of the bay res. i left out the tubing and fluid because there are soo many colors to chose from and i dont know what you like


----------



## Moose (Nov 7, 2008)

Someone must know something about PSUs in an overclock thread lol


----------



## Assassin48 (Nov 7, 2008)

Moose said:


> Someone must know something about PSUs in an overclock thread lol



Nope iam dumb


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> Nope iam dumb



^^^ true dat when it comes to PSU.


----------



## ASharp (Nov 7, 2008)

Those stats aren't enough to determine whether a PSU is good or not. A manufacturer can throw a bunch of numbers on there but it's meaningless if they can't back it up. You should be more concerned with the brand. Generic brands are generally no good. You should be spending a little more money to get the better brands such as Seasonic, Corsair, Enermax, or even OCZ and Antec. The brands I've mentioned are more known for being reliable and can actually put out the power they say they can. Mind you, it does vary from model to model so you should always look at reviews before buying. I recommend JonnyGuru for review purposes. They do some pretty extensive power supply reviews over there.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2008)

ASharp said:


> Those stats aren't enough to determine whether a PSU is good or not. A manufacturer can throw a bunch of numbers on there but it's meaningless if they can't back it up. You should be more concerned with the brand. Generic brands are generally no good. You should be spending a little more money to get the better brands such as Seasonic, Corsair, Enermax, or even OCZ and Antec.



dont forget PC Power & Cooling


----------



## ASharp (Nov 7, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> dont forget PC Power & Cooling



Yes of course lol. They used to be a great company beyond the rest but now there are other brands that have stepped up and have been able to match if not surpass PC P&C. PC Power&Cooling still makes some great PSUs though and should not be ignored.


----------



## merkk (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi guys litte up-date on my 3850 Phenom rig got a new high score for my self 3dmark-06 18097 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8806648 the dran litte 3850s are getting the job done

Assassin why not get a cooler master Aquagate max for $229 dollar out at new egg that what i'am using for my water cooler


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2008)

congrats merk, thats a great score dude!!!


----------



## merkk (Nov 7, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103045  Thank u Chicken Patty 
 Here the water cooler set-up i when with (my frist time doing water cooling )


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 7, 2008)

merkk said:


> Hi guys litte up-date on my 3850 Phenom rig got a new high score for my self 3dmark-06 18097 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8806648 the dran litte 3850s are getting the job done
> 
> Assassin why not get a cooler master Aquagate max for $229 dollar out at new egg that what i'am using for my water cooler


well goes to show ya that upping the cpu really brings up the score..... with my 9850 stuck to the 79-T mobo i bet i can hit 3.6ghz easy and mark06 score should be in the 20k range.... but blah blah merk.... awsome work mate!!!!


----------



## merkk (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank u Fullinfusion yupper 3dmark -06 is alot about cpu clocking speed
be that a good thing or bad


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2008)

no problem merrk 


hey full, great avatar dude.

I saw your message on MSN now, but I was away.  Im hitting the sack for tonight.  And no I dont have a 360 now, I used to .  I wanna get one and water cool it  haha


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 7, 2008)

merkk said:


> Hi guys litte up-date on my 3850 Phenom rig got a new high score for my self 3dmark-06 18097 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8806648 the dran litte 3850s are getting the job done
> 
> Assassin why not get a cooler master Aquagate max for $229 dollar out at new egg that what i'am using for my water cooler



nice score


----------



## Assassin48 (Nov 7, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> And no I dont have a 360 now, I used to .  I wanna get one and water cool it  haha



ill post some pics of my water cooled lian li xbox soon at uncles house


----------



## merkk (Nov 7, 2008)

Sorry Assassin48 for my earlyer bad post i didnt read the posts as good as i should have and didn't see you were water cooling a Xbox 360 dam .


----------



## Assassin48 (Nov 7, 2008)

I know this is way off topic but for those that play gta the system specs came out a while back and i didnt know until today 

Minimum System Requirements
    * OS: Windows Vista - Service Pack 1 / XP - Service Pack 3
    * Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo 1.8Ghz, AMD Athlon X2 64 2.4Ghz
    * Memory: 1.5GB, 16GB Free Hard Drive Space
    * Video Card: 256MB NVIDIA 7900 / 256MB ATI X1900

Recommended System Requirements
    * OS: Windows Vista - Service Pack 1 / XP - Service Pack 3
    * Processor: Intel Core 2 Quad 2.4Ghz, AMD Phenom X3 2.1Ghz
    * Memory: 2 GB (Windows XP) 2.5 GB (Windows Vista)
    * 18 GB Free Hard Drive Space
    * Video Card: 512MB NVIDIA 8600 / 512MB ATI 3870

look at the diff in minimum Intel at 1.8 better then a Athlon at 2.4 but the recommended is a intel at 2.4 and a phenom at 2.1?


----------



## Assassin48 (Nov 7, 2008)

merkk said:


> Sorry Assassin48 for my earlyer bad post i didnt read the posts as good as i should have and didn't see you were water cooling a Xbox 360 dam .



That post was my current water cooled pc not xbox lol
my xbox is different than that setup


Ill post some pics of my new one tomorrow


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 7, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> That post was my current water cooled pc not xbox lol
> my xbox is different than that setup
> 
> 
> Ill post some pics of my new one tomorrow


na thats kool mate..... i play gears of war and it says amd 2.0ghz and intel 2.4ghz....  ahhh amd.... i think its in the architecture.... but really i don't know why the game req's are different


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 7, 2008)

what is your vista system rating? i have 5.7
if i had ssd's or a better hhd id be at 5.9....
every thing but the disk is 5.9 for me


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 7, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> no problem merrk
> 
> 
> hey full, great avatar dude.
> ...


ah night bro.... ttu tomorrow or on the weekend..... just about got this G15 key board set up... ya know fps and temps! sweet board man!!!! you gotta get one


----------



## Assassin48 (Nov 7, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> what is your vista system rating? i have 5.7
> if i had ssd's or a better hhd id be at 5.9....
> every thing but the disk is 5.9 for me



i get a 5.9 every time 
actually it was a 1....




 until i loaded up 4870x2 drivers LOL


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 7, 2008)

damn, 2.288GHz proved to be too demanding on this system with the current ambient temps being high. (Chipset/VRMs couldnt hack it) dropped back to 206x11.


----------



## Assassin48 (Nov 7, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> damn, 2.288GHz proved to be too demanding on this system with the current ambient temps being high. (Chipset/VRMs couldnt hack it) dropped back to 206x11.



What are your specs?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 7, 2008)

readem there is a link below my name, ambient temps are not good right now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> ill post some pics of my water cooled lian li xbox soon at uncles house



that'll be awesome dude!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> ah night bro.... ttu tomorrow or on the weekend..... just about got this G15 key board set up... ya know fps and temps! sweet board man!!!! you gotta get one



i'll look into it man.  THanks. Talk to ya soon.


----------



## Moose (Nov 7, 2008)

Hmmm I just squirted my cpu with thermal compound and the temps have stayed the same.
Here's how I applied paste.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2008)

Moose said:


> Hmmm I just squirted my cpu with thermal compound and the temps have stayed the same.
> Here's how I applied paste.



dude usually one dot in the middle does it.  What I do is put a dot in the middle.  Put on the waterblock in my case tighten it down and loosen it back up.  I check and the cores are all covered in thermal paste, and its evenly spread, of course the edges dont get much, but thats how I have it now and my temps are excellent.  But another method that works great is spreading it out before hand, making a nice thing layer of thermal paste :Toast:


but if your temps are the same, then dont worry, you didn't do anything wrong


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 7, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> dude usually one dot in the middle does it.  What I do is put a dot in the middle.  Put on the waterblock in my case tighten it down and loosen it back up.  I check and the cores are all covered in thermal paste, and its evenly spread, of course the edges dont get much, but thats how I have it now and my temps are excellent.  But another method that works great is spreading it out before hand, making a nice thing layer of thermal paste :Toast:
> 
> 
> but if your temps are the same, then dont worry, you didn't do anything wrong



whats thermal paste?


j/k


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> whats thermal paste?
> 
> 
> j/k



heheheh, you use that stuff?  Dude, you're not cool.  To be cool you can't use thermal paste hahaha


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 8, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> heheheh, you use that stuff?  Dude, you're not cool.  To be cool you can't use thermal paste hahaha



this one time in band camp i used a stick of bubble gum.....


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 8, 2008)

Moose said:


> Hmmm I just squirted my cpu with thermal compound and the temps have stayed the same.
> Here's how I applied paste.


what the hell is that?
dude you want cooler temps or chance having the thermal paste drip out onto some part of your mobo and cause a short?

clean that sh^t off with alcohol... and put a BB size amount in the middle and one.... you can clamp the cooler on and hope for the best or 2 you can use a credit card and smear it all around..... mind ya the key is to have the grease as thin as possible.... to much warrants higher temps.... id also recommend IMO get a tube of Artic silver 5..... its heaps better than that silicon based white crap...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2008)

^^^x2


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 8, 2008)

SM ya ready to play?


----------



## Assassin48 (Nov 8, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> SM ya ready to play?


what we playing?


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 8, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> SM ya ready to play?



you finally got one?
yippie!!!!!
ill toss in my pc8500s !!!!

@cp its PLAY TIME

wheres kei?


----------



## Meizuman (Nov 8, 2008)

Well hello all! I've been checking this thread about a week or two now and I decided to participate the party 

9950 BE on a Gigabyte MA790GP-DS4H

Now running stable @ 3.3GHz,

CPU x16.5
CPU Vcore 1,392/1,408V idle/load (+0.150V @ BIOS)
NB x10
HT ref freq. 200
HT freq. Auto
ACC auto

I cant up the Notrhbridge speed, if I do, I will go unstable. Any advice on voltages? NB voltage and CPU NB VID are found from BIOS.
I havent got it more stable with these upped to max +0.100V. Any use of Southbridge voltage increase? +0.1 / +0.2 / +0.3V are found from BIOS.

Also cannot go to 1066 DRAM. It might work for a while and in some games but for instance,
I launched AOD stability test, ran that for some minutes with no problems (normally stops within a minute) then I opened Opera browser and got a hard boot. I have to stick to 800.

Cold boot problems too. I have read that this is ACC related issue.


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 8, 2008)

Meizuman said:


> Well hello all! I've been checking this thread about a week or two now and I decided to participate the party
> 
> 9950 BE on a Gigabyte MA790GP-DS4H
> 
> ...



hi and welcome

+ for your mem....have u tried setting the mem speed to auto, it should come up as 400. then clock up to 533?


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Nov 8, 2008)

DDR ViD = volts are you running them at 2.0-2.2 for some 1066 mem sticks(some 800 will do it)

just a link for you to read,Look at the volts some hyper X memory will need for volts @ 1066

http://www.kingston.com/hyperx/products/khx_ddr2.asp


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Nov 8, 2008)

Moose said:


> I think TMP1 is Northbridge, TMP2 is certainly GPU (exactly same all the time), perhaps TMP3 is Southbridge? Tho TMP3 certainly goes down when my CPU temp goes down due to me setting the multi at 6x
> 
> Hmm I wonder if I sould lap my cpu?



i can confirm that Tmp3 is in fact the southbridge,I took out my 4870 card and the temp went down,Boy those things gt hot.The southbridge is like that when 2 4870`s in crossfire because it is that in the heat crossfire.....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2008)

Meizuman said:


> Well hello all! I've been checking this thread about a week or two now and I decided to participate the party
> 
> 9950 BE on a Gigabyte MA790GP-DS4H
> 
> ...




Welcome aboard buddy.

If you mind taking a few shots of your bios that will be great bro.  helps tremendously.

I don't know how it is on your board, but on the ASUS boards, the NB has a multiplier that you can higher or lower to get an achieved NB clock.  Maybe you have the same and you need to mess with it.

As far as RAM, make sure in the BIOS you set the DDR voltage as was explained in a previous post to what the SPD says.  Also set the RAM to 1066 in the BIOS.

As far as cold boost issues, my board has ACC and I can boot up fine at any time.  Something else has to be conflicting with that.  Have you tried taking out your soundcard (if any) when trying to do a cold boot.  Try one thing at a time until you figure out what it is.


----------



## Meizuman (Nov 8, 2008)

The memory is KHX8500D2K2/2GN (Kit of two 1GB sticks).

Here's some pictures of bios, taken from a bit-tech review

ACC

MB intelligent tweaker

Maximum voltages

Memory settings

Review found here

I have tried with EPP mode = auto, EPP voltage = By EPP.

Also tried manually set the timings to 5-5-5-15 and voltages to 2.2 (and 2.25, showed @ 2.23 in Bios PC Healt Status)  just to make sure they get enough volts. Then I tried DQS, bank swizzle and tri-stating, all on and off but no luck. Other values were default. So I can't run my system even with default clocks when memory is @ 1066, Prime95 will give error within a minute or few more (drops some core(s) to 0%)

Also there is the 1GB kit (KHX8500D2K2/1GN) in Gigabytes Memory Support List so it's kinda hard to think that the 2GB wouldn't work...

I first came to think it could have something to do with that Nvidia SLI-ready certification but the 1GB kit in the memory list is also SLI-ready certified.

@servermonkey If I set it to auto, It will set as 1066 and EPP. (Though someone said that AMD does not fully support the EPP, still I think this isn't any problem at least if they're set manually according to manufacturers specs)

@Chicken Patty This mobo has the NB multi below NB Frequency (Memory Controller Freq. in the photos, could be they have renamed it in F2a bios).) I think I read about it being ACC related from this forum, the guy had also DS4H (his avatar is from a white car with hood popped up)

One thing also:
In BIOS, the HT Link Frequency has settings from 200MHz to 2.6GHz with 200MHz increments, but its actually the multiplier based on 200MHz HT ref. freq. Though it cannot be upped, only decreased. For example, if I up the HT ref. freq. to 220, and put it to 1.0GHz (x5), HT Link will be 1100MHz. If I have the HT ref. freq. @ 200 and NB x11 = 2200MHz, and try to set HT Link to 2.2GHz, there is no difference. Only way to up the HT Link freq is from AOD.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Nov 8, 2008)

You still have the memory ganged? try un-ganged mode.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2008)

Meizuman, at 3.3 Ghz what is your NB speed.  you can find that in the memory tab of CPUZ.  Top right hand corner.  Tell us what the speed is.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> heheheh, you use that stuff?  Dude, you're not cool.  To be cool you can't use thermal paste hahaha



I didn't use Thermal paste with my 5kBE with my lapped HDT 1283 as you can see temps were just fine 

BTW the pic of the BIOS was used for another reason i just used it here to show temps


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2008)

^^^thats crazy,  Did you really not use thermal paste man?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^^^thats crazy,  Did you really not use thermal paste man?



yeah i really didn't use any thermal paste. I didn't use any because i forgot my tube of MX2 at a friends house when i was helping him build his new computer and i couldn't find my AS5. I used MX-2 on it later and got the same temp at idle and about 1c lower on load.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> yeah i really didn't use any thermal paste. I didn't use any because i forgot my tube of MX2 at a friends house when i was helping him build his new computer and i couldn't find my AS5. I used MX-2 on it later and got the same temp at idle and about 1c lower on load.



thats pretty crazy though bro.  Haha,


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> thats pretty crazy though bro.  Haha,



thanks.


----------



## Meizuman (Nov 8, 2008)

H82LUZ73 said:


> You still have the memory ganged? try un-ganged mode.





Chicken Patty said:


> Meizuman, at 3.3 Ghz what is your NB speed.  you can find that in the memory tab of CPUZ.  Top right hand corner.  Tell us what the speed is.



Unganged, from the start.

2000, its default, NB multi x10
HT Link 2000 also.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2008)

Chicken could you run your quad as a Tri and give me some benchmarks?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Chicken could you run your quad as a Tri and give me some benchmarks?



sure bro.  I can do it later on though.  Today for sure.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> sure bro.  I can do it later on though.  Today for sure.



thanks bro


----------



## Moose (Nov 8, 2008)

Half of the fact why my temps are soo high might be that inside my comp it's probs 50c lol the heatsink cant make the cpu cooler than the air around it  

I'll take off the heatsink and see how the paste is spread, scraping off any that may have gone of the edges, btw it is Artic Silver stuff.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 9, 2008)

aircooling does depend on the surrounding air, thats why my next system may incorporate a mini AC unit.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks bro



hey bro, sorry it has taken me soo long. I had a bad case of spyware and i think i just got all of it out of the rig.  I'm going to do some more scans and stuff. If everything is fine when I come back, then I will do the runs on three cores so you can see the results you wanted.  Cheers


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 9, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey bro, sorry it has taken me soo long. I had a bad case of spyware and i think i just got all of it out of the rig.  I'm going to do some more scans and stuff. If everything is fine when I come back, then I will do the runs on three cores so you can see the results you wanted.  Cheers



its cool i'm not in too big of a hurry just want to have an idea of how a Tri core would be before i buy one and i want to see from someone i can trust that i know won't rig the results like some reviewers do. BTW when you run it on 3 cores clocks don't matter just what ever you want to run them on or what ever is easier.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> its cool i'm not in too big of a hurry just want to have an idea of how a Tri core would be before i buy one and i want to see from someone i can trust that i know won't rig the results like some reviewers do. BTW when you run it on 3 cores clocks don't matter just what ever you want to run them on or what ever is easier.



No problem bro.  I am still battling with this crap, however the battle should be won soon.  Still doing some virus scans.  

Ill try the tri core with a few different clocks and super pi along with 3dmark and stuff.  You know, should be good enough so that you have a good idea.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2008)

damn, avast has been running for hours and its only at 3%


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 9, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> damn, avast has been running for hours and its only at 3%



Use Maleware Bytes.. The best by far.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Use Maleware Bytes.. The best by far.



i'll keep that in mind if I still need to run more when avast is done.  FOr now i'm just going to let this finish, it already started so w/e.


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 9, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> damn, avast has been running for hours and its only at 3%



nod32 ftw!!!!

or avg


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> nod32 ftw!!!!
> 
> or avg



well its finally done.  Found 55 trojans!!!!!!!!

Not getting any popups now, but Im going to do a boot time scan shortly.  That should take care of everything!


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 9, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> well its finally done.  Found 55 trojans!!!!!!!!
> 
> Not getting any popups now, but Im going to do a boot time scan shortly.  That should take care of everything!



55 tojans? omg
stop downloading porn and pirated s/w


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> 55 tojans? omg
> stop downloading porn and pirated s/w



dude, if it was porn i'll admit it, but it was not porn.  I just didnt have any anti virus or nothing.  Something could have found its way here and spread overnight, because when I woke up all hell had broken loose as far as pop ups.


----------



## Moose (Nov 9, 2008)

Lol you act like viruses download and run themselves! You have to click them for them to wreck your PC . And isn't nod32 only free in a trial?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2008)

Moose said:


> Lol you act like viruses download and run themselves! You have to click them for them to wreck your PC . And isn't nod32 only free in a trial?



The only thing I can think of that I clicked was that I was looking for a goal song for a hockey team and I went to some weird site there that was one of the results of my search on google.  Since then I got likje two pop ups and it stopped, but I guess it spread thereafter.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2008)

ok *p_o_s_pc*.  Think the rig is finally ok now.

Here is some results.  If there is anything specifically that you want to see as far as benching and a certain clock, let me know and i'll take care of that for you.


Super Pi


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2008)

here is a comparison between a dual core phenom, tri core and quad core.

My best run however for the quad core at 3.0 is not accurate as that was with the old RAM.  it is about one tenth slower than the dual core run at 3.0ghz, I just can't find the screenshot.

All at the same exact ram settings, everything.  just used the multi to up the clock speed.

Speed is 3.0 GHz as a baseline for all tests

Super pi

1st one is the dual core, 2nd tri core, and 3rd image is quad core


----------



## Moose (Nov 9, 2008)

Huh lol the quad is slower?


----------



## Moose (Nov 9, 2008)

Argh I've practically had enough of this!!! Not only does my comp constantly crash but the DVD RW has stopped working. Programs like Pi and WMP "Stop Working" as well as Oblivion. I just spent an hour video encoding for the result to look crap with a big green section then retried and the disc wasnt accepted. Not only that but my bloody router has deceided that it'll supply my comp with 1Mbit connection and the rest of the computers in my house with 3! Who votes sledge hammer?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2008)

Moose said:


> Huh lol the quad is slower?



well super pi is not a multi threaded app.  WR in super PI is held by core 2 duos.  Quads are slower in super Pi.  However if you run the 3dmark cpu test or any multi threaded benchmark you'll notice the quad performs better.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks bro.  I'm not getting a tri core anymore ordered a dual core so i may get a tri if they come out in 45nm if price is right.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Thanks bro.  I'm not getting a tri core anymore ordered a dual core so i may get a tri if they come out in 45nm if price is right.



the 4850, you saw what I posted in the other thread though?


----------



## Moose (Nov 9, 2008)

I suppose the top single core cpus may do well in the pi test then lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2008)

Moose said:


> I suppose the top single core cpus may do well in the pi test then lol.



Not better than dual cores.  Dual cores perform the best in super pi.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 9, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> the 4850, you saw what I posted in the other thread though?



yea i saw what you posted in the other thread.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 9, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Not better than dual cores.  Dual cores perform the best in super pi.



i hate to disagree with you bro but not true all the time. I had a Single core Semperon @3.2ghz
that was only out performed by the high end dual cores. So if you had a single core that could clock really high then it would be better. BUT most of the time a dual will do just as good as a single core


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i hate to disagree with you bro but not true all the time. I had a Single core Semperon @3.2ghz
> that was only out performed by the high end dual cores. So if you had a single core that could clock really high then it would be better. BUT most of the time a dual will do just as good as a single core



In general dual cores do best.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 9, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Not better than dual cores.  Dual cores perform the best in super pi.





Chicken Patty said:


> In general dual cores do best.



ok i will agree with you there  it is hard to find a single core that will out perform a dual core when there both clocked.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> ok i will agree with you there  it is hard to find a single core that will out perform a dual core when there both clocked.



yeah.  Just for the heck of it.

Comparison.


Single core phenom against dual core same exact settings.  Looks like the Phenom is slightly quicker on two cores than one in super pi


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 9, 2008)

They both are 1 core. but ok maybe with the Phenom it isn't true anymore. but with the Anthlon it was


----------



## Moose (Nov 9, 2008)

The only reason dual core does better is probably all other process run on the other core so they dont impede pi, whereas on a single core they get in the way and use up cpu.


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 10, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah.  Just for the heck of it.
> 
> Comparison.
> 
> ...




hey cp fsb ftw!!!!!!


----------



## MKmods (Nov 10, 2008)

Damn you guys are having so much fun here... Stupid Carbonfiber takes days to cure...Wait up for me


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 10, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Damn you guys are having so much fun here... Stupid Carbonfiber takes days to cure...Wait up for me



ooooooooo
whatcha making out of carbon fiber???????


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> They both are 1 core. but ok maybe with the Phenom it isn't true anymore. but with the Anthlon it was



sorry dude, post is edited.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> ooooooooo
> whatcha making out of carbon fiber???????



something very interesting 

Hey mark you mind posting a pic of it in here for everybody else???


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2008)

server, I was trying a higher FSB the other day but the damn 0504 bios was retarded.  DIdnt let me change my RAM settings to manual in the bios so I wasnt able to.


Now I am back on the 0403 bios and I will be playing with the fsb a bit.  See what I can yield out of it


----------



## Meizuman (Nov 10, 2008)

Any suggestions for the memory issue?

Here's a screenshot of my current settings.


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 10, 2008)

Meizuman said:


> Any suggestions for the memory issue?
> 
> Here's a screenshot of my current settings.



excuse my noobness, but whats the issue with the mem?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2008)

*Meizuman*

I believe your issue was that you could not get the RAM to run at 1066 right?

Also, let me ask you, can you please link us to the screenshot of the bios again, especially the part of the bios that has the memory settings, please thank you.


----------



## Meizuman (Nov 10, 2008)

super Pi testing: 





@Chicken Patty the bit-tech review has screenshots of the bios. But I don't have any screenshots @ bios. Why do you need them anyway?  

I have tried 1066 with the 5-5-5-15 and other values set according to SPD, voltage 2,2V and also 2,23V. I could try loosen up the timings but still, they are guaranteed to work with the spec'd timings so I woudn't be too keen to loosen them... 

This mobo should really get a new Bios update, it has many problems when booting.

I have messed XP up two times. Only because I tried to run with higher NB speed and HT ref. freq. I dont know if avast has something to do with it. Both times I had to run chkdsk /r and uninstall avast in order to get windows to work. The problem occured when I upped the HT ref. freq. (don't like calling it FSB because it isn't  ) So during XP boot, it just rebooted few times, when I finally got to desktop, it was slower than anything, avast woudn't start, cpu-z had some driver issue, didn't show any info. One time I left it there about half an hour or more, when I got back, it was running ok. Then I uninstalled Avast and ran chkdsk /r... it found some problems and fixed them.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey guys is the new BIOS worth it? Should I update?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2008)

Meizuman said:


> super Pi testing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bro first off, thats a great run in super pi.  2nd its a mystery why you cant run your ram stable at 1066.   I have avast on my computer and it works flawless.  I think your motherboard just needs to mature a bit.  Maybe with the next BIOS update it'll fix a lot of issues.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Hey guys is the new BIOS worth it? Should I update?



dude, I didn't like it.  I had issues when raising the FSB, it was not stable.  Even raising the FSB from 200 to 201 It wouldn't post.  Also I could not set the RAM specs to manual or it would not post either.  It sucked, I am on the 0403 BIOS now.


----------



## merkk (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi guys here my 24/7 overclock clocks (9850BE) i'am running vista-64 bit overclocks are not as good as the 32-bit OS.In the testing i done on 1066 2000 NB 2000 NT vs.1000 2500 NB 2500 HT at the same clock speed 3.0ghz the men.running at 1000 mhz & 2500 NB/NT link speed is 300 points highter in 3dmark-06 than just running 1066 men. @ 2000 NB/NT link speed .It looking to me you still would have to over clock the 1066 highter to bring the NB/HT link speed up just to get even with men. running @ 1000 2500 NB/HT link set-up . For me i can not over clock my men. when running 1066 hight enought to be able to beat out the men. running @ 1000 2500 BN/HT link speed .So i been staying with men. @1000 2500 NB/HT link speed that has work the best for me .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2008)

^^^ congrats merrk.  I saw on XS that your rig runs better at DDR 2 1000 than at 1066 with a higher ht.  I am trying different set ups with my ram and FSB now.  For now I think its going well.  I ll post some results when I get to where I want


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 11, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> dude, I didn't like it.  I had issues when raising the FSB, it was not stable.  Even raising the FSB from 200 to 201 It wouldn't post.  Also I could not set the RAM specs to manual or it would not post either.  It sucked, I am on the 0403 BIOS now.



wierd....im on the 0504 bios...works for me....
hmmm


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> wierd....im on the 0504 bios...works for me....
> hmmm



it worked horrible for me dude.  so back to 0403 which has treated me the best so far.


----------



## Meizuman (Nov 11, 2008)

I will share you this:

Try to run superpi with and without Fusion for Gaming Beta...

I get about 0,5 sec faster time with Fusion on (my own custom profile, only few microsoft thingies are enabled) 

I've been thinking that those world's fastest times on Phenom are probably ran without Fusion...


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 11, 2008)

Meizuman said:


> I will share you this:
> 
> Try to run superpi with and without Fusion for Gaming Beta...
> 
> ...



so i was curious about what that gaming fusion crap was.  I installed it.  All it does it turn off and on services that u kinda dont need.  THE BAD PART is that when u turn it off, it turns on services that might not not have been running prior.  I have 38 services running usually. Now i have 48. This program FAILS!!!

@cp
peep these out
mem settings


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> so i was curious about what that gaming fusion crap was.  I installed it.  All it does it turn off and on services that u kinda dont need.  THE BAD PART is that when u turn it off, it turns on services that might not not have been running prior.  I have 38 services running usually. Now i have 48. This program FAILS!!!
> 
> @cp
> peep these out
> mem settings



yeah, saw those.  Also you can name the profiles you save and stuff.  THe bios was pretty cool, but just really bugged for me.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 11, 2008)

my CPU current clock, so far Windows Stable, just gotta test Gaming Stable, Remember this is a CPU that is originally at 1867MHz


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 11, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> my CPU current clock, so far Windows Stable, just gotta test Gaming Stable, Remember this is a CPU that is originally at 1867MHz



nice! almost 100% oc


----------



## Squark (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey guys, 
I've spent a while reading through the thread and it's been really helpful for getting my X4 9950 clocked, thanks.

This is what I've been able to clock to (on air):


----------



## MKmods (Nov 11, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> something very interesting
> Hey mark you mind posting a pic of it in here for everybody else???



Damn Im slow, sorry here is a pict CP


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Nov 11, 2008)

Just setting up my new M3A79-T Deluxe


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 11, 2008)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Just setting up my new M3A79-T Deluxe


sweet.... cant wait to see some numbers


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Nov 11, 2008)

World at war patch is like 300 mb.Boy the beta sure payed off....Well have vista 64 running stock volts at 3.1 gig on proc...just waiting for windows update and the CodWAW patch to download.having problems try to repair XP...keeps asking for A drive wich is my usb stick arghhhh


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 11, 2008)

H82LUZ73 said:


> World at war patch is like 300 mb.Boy the beta sure payed off....Well have vista 64 running stock volts at 3.1 gig on proc...just waiting for windows update and the CodWAW patch to download.having problems try to repair XP...keeps asking for A drive wich is my usb stick arghhhh


lol....unplug the usb stick and try a thread thats more what your looking for..


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 12, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Damn Im slow, sorry here is a pict CP



oh my! i think that just gave me a woody


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2008)

Squark said:


> Hey guys,
> I've spent a while reading through the thread and it's been really helpful for getting my X4 9950 clocked, thanks.
> 
> This is what I've been able to clock to (on air):



so far so good bro.  What are your temps at now?

BTW welcome to TPU


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> oh my! i think that just gave me a woody



thats a great piece of work bro.

THanks Mark, you are the man


----------



## MKmods (Nov 12, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> oh my! i think that just gave me a woody



If I was a girl I would be such a hooker

I am figuring how to mount the HDDs right now and maybe will start running the wiring tomorrow. Since you got me hooked on this OC thing I switched out my PS to my Power & Cooling 510 so I have to refigure most of the comp


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 12, 2008)

CP what are stock voltages for a Phenom? is it something like 1.10v?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2008)

MKmods said:


> If I was a girl I would be such a hooker
> 
> I am figuring how to mount the HDDs right now and maybe will start running the wiring tomorrow. Since you got me hooked on this OC thing I switched out my PS to my Power & Cooling 510 so I have to refigure most of the comp



woot woot, Mark is going to be back in the game soon!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> CP what are stock voltages for a Phenom? is it something like 1.10v?



my 9850 (125W) was 1.296v

My 9950 (140W) is 1.324v


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 12, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> my 9850 (125W) was 1.296v
> 
> My 9950 (140W) is 1.324v



thanks bro. I must be thinking of the low end ones or i still have my mind on my 4850e that should be on its way


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks bro. I must be thinking of the low end ones or i still have my mind on my 4850e that should be on its way



haha, gotta be that 4850


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 12, 2008)

i think im done with the heavy overclocking for now, as when i was playing a game id notice, not chopiness, but a sudden slow down in graphics rendering then a sudden speed up (that type of lag) and im thinking its heat related, for the chipset was running 40 Degrees C and thats the component you want to keep cool the most on this machine. And to another effect im unsure if it was the graphics card that was bottlenecking or the CPU but i do think it was heat related, unless if i can overcome some of the bottlenecking by increasing the AGP bus up by 1MHz.


----------



## Squark (Nov 12, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> so far so good bro.  What are your temps at now?
> 
> BTW welcome to TPU



Thanks

When idling it sits at ~42°c, when gaming its ~50°c, but when fully priming it hits 59°c ,
so I definitely need better cooling if I want to push it further.

I think I need to fiddle with the voltages, to see if it'll run stable with a bit less juice, hopefully that'll bring the temps down a touch.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2008)

Squark said:


> Thanks
> 
> When idling it sits at ~42°c, when gaming its ~50°c, but when fully priming it hits 59°c ,
> so I definitely need better cooling if I want to push it further.
> ...



do you have the 125w version or the 140w version of the 9950???


----------



## Squark (Nov 12, 2008)

Mine is the 125W

Also I'm not sure what actual voltage is going through the chip, the bios is set to 1.375V but cpu-z is reporting 1.39V

BTW the 59°c only happens when running the Large FFT in Prime 95, in Blend it sits at 54°c


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Nov 12, 2008)

my 125 watt does 1.25 1.26 stock at 3.1gig idles around 34-38 highest under load 58


----------



## Squark (Nov 12, 2008)

H82LUZ73 said:


> my 125 watt does 1.25 1.26 stock at 3.1gig idles around 34-38 highest under load 58



What voltage do you use for 3.1Ghz?  Also, what FSB/Multi is that at?

Mine seems to BSoD at any less voltage.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2008)

Squark said:


> Mine is the 125W
> 
> Also I'm not sure what actual voltage is going through the chip, the bios is set to 1.375V but cpu-z is reporting 1.39V
> 
> BTW the 59°c only happens when running the Large FFT in Prime 95, in Blend it sits at 54°c



you should be able to do at least 3.1 GHz on default voltage.  What are your other voltages set up?  NB, Processor NB, etc.  You can take a pic of the bios if you want, that'll be even better.


----------



## Squark (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks
I'll up a pic soon


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2008)

Squark said:


> Thanks
> I'll up a pic soon



cool, will wait for it.

ACtually I think you should be able to do 3.0 GHz on default voltage, I can do it so you should be able to also.


----------



## Squark (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2008)

Squark said:


>



try giving the nb and the sb one bump in voltage.  Also, disabling CPU tweak will decrease temps by like 10ºc.  But having it on gives you a nice performance boost


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 12, 2008)

@CP I have NEVER seen CPU tweak could you tell me what is is/does?


----------



## Squark (Nov 13, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> try giving the nb and the sb one bump in voltage.  Also, disabling CPU tweak will decrease temps by like 10ºc.  But having it on gives you a nice performance boost



Thanks

Which NB voltage? 
What do you recommend that I bump it to?

This is strange, when I start a prime95 session the core voltage reported in CPU-Z jumps up  is that to do with CPU tweak being enabled?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 13, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> @CP I have NEVER seen CPU tweak could you tell me what is is/does?



it is in the BIOS.  Under CPU config.  Good boost in perf. but also boosts your temps higher heheheh


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 13, 2008)

Squark said:


> Thanks
> 
> Which NB voltage?
> What do you recommend that I bump it to?
> ...



bump the NB core voltage up the next setting, I believe it goes in increments of .2V.

The jump in voltage is normal, mine does it too! even with CPU tweak off.  I guess its just normal to flunctuate like that.


----------



## Squark (Nov 13, 2008)

So will bumping the NB voltage enable me to lower the CPU core a bit, or just let me clock a bit higher?

I'd like to have it running at 230*13.5 for 3.1Ghz really, so long as the temps don't push too high


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 13, 2008)

Squark said:


> So will bumping the NB voltage enable me to lower the CPU core a bit, or just let me clock a bit higher?
> 
> I'd like to have it running at 230*13.5 for 3.1Ghz really, so long as the temps don't push too high



dont think it will let you lower the CPU voltage.  But it helps stabilize overclocks.  Also, bring up your processor NB voltage up one clock too!


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 13, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> dont think it will let you lower the CPU voltage.  But it helps stabilize overclocks.  Also, bring up your processor NB voltage up one clock too!



hey cp....
asus and msi have said that some of their boards will support am3!! u know what that means?????????????


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 13, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> hey cp....
> asus and msi have said that some of their boards will support am3!! u know what that means?????????????



woohooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!, now which boards are those?  haha


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 14, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> woohooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!, now which boards are those?  haha



the only asus board that matters!!!!!
m3a79-t dlx is @ the top of the list!!!!


----------



## Squark (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm even more happy with my deluxe board now


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Nov 14, 2008)

You guys running bios 602 ? I just did mine and it has cpu prefetch enabled try disable after,So far seems stable.


----------



## Squark (Nov 14, 2008)

H82LUZ73 said:


> You guys running bios 602 ? I just did mine and it has cpu prefetch enabled try disable after,So far seems stable.



I wasn't aware of a new Bios, thanks.

I'll give it a go soon.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 14, 2008)

just thought id share this one with all the AMD fan's out there....
I was playing Gears of war the other night online against a buddie that moved to the Intel dark side.... he kept braggin how little his quad O/C'd to 3.6GHz whas running on each core while playing........... well he said.... ( 46% ) thats what my cores are running at.....
HAHAHA i said to him.... im at a WHOPPING 26%...... and thats the highest of the 4 cores.... 

Well since were both running G15's we can monitor all kinds of goodies while gaming.... blah blah... lol....

but like i said.... just wanted to share this piece of info to all my AMD buddies 
P.S
i still hate Intel
here click this fine azz videooooooooooooo!!!!! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A8bueE7JpQ


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 14, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> just thought id share this one with all the AMD fan's out there....
> I was playing Gears of war the other night online against a buddie that moved to the Intel dark side.... he kept braggin how little his quad O/C'd to 3.6GHz whas running on each core while playing........... well he said.... ( 46% ) thats what my cores are running at.....
> HAHAHA i said to him.... im at a WHOPPING 26%...... and thats the highest of the 4 cores....
> 
> ...




haha thats pretty crazy.  The only thing right now about intel that is really making me think is the Core I7 920.  Some guy clocked at 4.0 Ghz (they do that with a breeze) scored over 8k CPU points in a 3dmark 06 run.  Thats freaking insane!!!!  But i will try deneb first


----------



## Squark (Nov 14, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> try giving the nb and the sb one bump in voltage.  Also, disabling CPU tweak will decrease temps by like 10ºc.  But having it on gives you a nice performance boost



Strangely enough bumping those voltages made my system unstable  Weird!


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 14, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> haha thats pretty crazy.  The only thing right now about intel that is really making me think is the Core I7 920.  Some guy clocked at 4.0 Ghz (they do that with a breeze) scored over 8k CPU points in a 3dmark 06 run.  Thats freaking insane!!!!  But i will try deneb first


wow i just my be holding off on my next build CP..... i checked hardware cunucks and seen the results of the I7 920.... for that price tag its worth it.... oh please tell me im wrong!!! is the new AMD even going to be able to compete?


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 14, 2008)

Squark said:


> Strangely enough bumping those voltages made my system unstable  Weird!


yeah weird as it seems it happens.... i have similar problems with my rig.... cpu likes 1.3850v and hates really anything higher than 1.40v....
are you now on auto? nb and sb volts i mean.
if so just set them manually and than try playing around to see how it pans out..


----------



## Squark (Nov 15, 2008)

I just popped them back down to what I had them at (not auto), seeing as that hadn't crashed on me.

I would like to have it running at 3.1Ghz though, but when ever I change the settings I can't seem to get it stable.

Oh dear, I think I'll have to leave my tinkering until another day.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 15, 2008)

the Core I7 is basically a Core 2 Duo/Quad mixed with AMDs kick ass stuff like IMC and HTT


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> the Core I7 is basically a Core 2 Duo/Quad mixed with AMDs kick ass stuff like IMC and HTT



yep, but the results are pretty darn good already.  I want to see what the Deneb can do before having to buy a new board, cpu, ram, etc.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 15, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> yep, but the results are pretty darn good already.  I want to see what the Deneb can do before having to buy a new board, cpu, ram, etc.



Minor Media Tweaks, Gaming Perf is the same, other stuff such as heavy encoding has been improved. for the Core Series anyway.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> Minor Media Tweaks, Gaming Perf is the same, other stuff such as heavy encoding has been improved. for the Core Series anyway.



are you refferring to the deneb?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2008)

Well I got me a new case today.  Everything is in.  I will post pics tomorrow when I get the card reader from my buddy.

Heres a link to the case.  Overall worth every penny 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133056


----------



## Squark (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice looking case that.


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 15, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well I got me a new case today.  Everything is in.  I will post pics tomorrow when I get the card reader from my buddy.
> 
> Heres a link to the case.  Overall worth every penny
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133056



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163067
ftw


----------



## Squark (Nov 15, 2008)

Nahh the other one looks better


----------



## merkk (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice case Chicken Patty . I just change over to a new case to here the one i got http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119160


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163067
> ftw



bro I originally wanted the TJ07 to put my rad in the bottom compartment, but its too much money bro.

THis case was $150 less and it can house everything just fine and more.  The thing is that I will be ordering some water cooling parts soon, so for now its on air.  But I got it all layed out already


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2008)

merkk said:


> Nice case Chicken Patty . I just change over to a new case to here the one i got http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119160



I was going to get that one, but I found this locally so I picked up the Thermaltake instead, but if it wasn't the TT, it was defintely that one, that case is awesome for the price   great buy


----------



## ASharp (Nov 15, 2008)

Yeah. The HAF is a great case. It's a good size. The possibilities for water cooling are endless. Lots of space to work with and it's all for just $160.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2008)

ASharp said:


> Yeah. The HAF is a great case. It's a good size. The possibilities for water cooling are endless. Lots of space to work with and it's all for just $160.



yeah, you can mount rads all over the place on that things hehehen.

I paid $195 locally for the thermaltake, which i Think is a darn good price, considering cases are at least usually $25-30 shipping.


----------



## merkk (Nov 16, 2008)

Ya your right CP after i paid for the shipping i end up about the same price you did .When i move over to the new case i also took my frist shot at water cooling .I seen on this board alot guys didn't have every good luck with water cool . When i got the case i got the cooler master Aquagate Max water cooler http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103045 i'm just doing the cpu and it kickking ass cann't be more happy for how the water cooling setup work out in the new case.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 16, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> are you refferring to the deneb?



I was Referring to the Core i7 part, but I do hope Deneb is More than what people are assuming it is, Just like how people were assuming the 4850 was going to flop and it winds up even taking on the Top of the Line cards (X2), and makes the head of Nvidia Say that they underestimated the R700 line of Chips.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2008)

merkk said:


> Ya your right CP after i paid for the shipping i end up about the same price you did .When i move over to the new case i also took my frist shot at water cooling .I seen on this board alot guys didn't have every good luck with water cool . When i got the case i got the cooler master Aquagate Max water cooler http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103045 i'm just doing the cpu and it kickking ass cann't be more happy for how the water cooling setup work out in the new case.



yeah bro a good watercooling setup gives you great results.  Glad you are happy with the case and the water cooling.  It gets addicting, you'll even wanna water cool the capacitors!!! hahahha


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> I was Referring to the Core i7 part, but I do hope Deneb is More than what people are assuming it is, Just like how people were assuming the 4850 was going to flop and it winds up even taking on the Top of the Line cards (X2), and makes the head of Nvidia Say that they underestimated the R700 line of Chips.



Yeah man, so far the reviews of the Deneb show the chip is much faster clock for clock than the current chips, but still don't overclock that great.  The ones I have seen at 3.5 GHz still need about 1.55-1.6v to get up there, also makes you wonder is it even stable?  If thats the case, forget about seeing 4.0 GHz out of the deneb for everyday use, thats why Intel keeps kicking AMD's ass as far as CPU's are concerned.

Core i7's can do 4.0 Ghz at under 1.4v, seen a few already.


----------



## christof139 (Nov 16, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah bro a good watercooling setup gives you great results.  Glad you are happy with the case and the water cooling.  It gets addicting, you'll even wanna water cool the capacitors!!! hahahha



Anyone ever used the small, portable AC units yet for system cooling? They cool not only the ambient air around the system but but also the room the system and you are in.    They can be as cheap as well under $400 new.

Chris


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2008)

christof139 said:


> Anyone ever used the small, portable AC units yet for system cooling? They cool not only the ambient air around the system but but also the room the system and you are in.    They can be as cheap as well under $400 new.
> 
> Chris



kinda like making your own phase system?  Should do for a nice weekend project


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 16, 2008)

hey cp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
u'll never believe what i got!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## christof139 (Nov 16, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> kinda like making your own phase system?  Should do for a nice weekend project



Yeah, but the AC unit is quicker and also would cool me!!!  But winter is here so maybe next summer. 

I don't believe in water cooling and maybe phase cooling liquid to vapor (gee, what if it hit its triple point!??!) and back again, have to read up on it. i briefly espied some talk of liquid metal being used as a sealed unit coolant, but I think that was only for the CPU.

Portable AC is easier and spreads its effects upon mine self for added benefit, but in this case not cheaper perhaps, so I break the (C)cardinal ElCheapo (he lives in Rome BTW) code in this case.

Chris


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Nov 16, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> hey cp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> u'll never believe what i got!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Servermonkey what did you get ?


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 16, 2008)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Servermonkey what did you get ?



i got drunk!
lol


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 16, 2008)

Well, I just did a few things to my machine.

Got it up to 2.343GHz gaming stable (that is a decimal point btw)
213x11 (426 MHz Double Pump) 1.7Vcore Bear in Mind this is a CPU that Runs at 1.867GHz with 1.45 (45W)  VCore= Difference of 467 MHz
34449 Timing 2.8V 1T Command (little more over stock which is 32338)
Chipset 1.7V (Stock is Auto which i guess is 1.5 or 1.6)

CPU Idle Temp was 28 C, Chipset 32 C, Gaming  31 C and 36 C

It proves to show that Ideal Cooling for Air Cooling is to have the Air Outside Cool so it passes it along to the CPU and other Components, otherwise it doesn't matter how much volume you can push because if the air is warm then your clocks will be lower, if the air is cool your clocks will be higher. The same can be said for Water Cooling systems, best to have the radiator and tank Cooled by Cool air, and some Air Flow for rest of system components. I would say the Best Cooling setup would be the Mini AC Compressor with a Coolant that doesn't Produce Condensation and some Desiccant system that keeps the AC Air Dry.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2008)

Looks like the Core i7 products has hit the egg

CPU's
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010340343%201051744913&name=LGA%201366

Motherboards
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010200280%201070545356&name=LGA%201366


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 16, 2008)

Very nice work Eldair


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 16, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Looks like the Core i7 products has hit the egg
> 
> CPU's
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010340343%201051744913&name=LGA%201366
> ...



that rampage mobo looks purrty


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> that rampage mobo looks purrty



yes sir.  Did you see the power and reset buttons?  AWESOME.


----------



## christof139 (Nov 16, 2008)

They're not CHEAP.  

Chris


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 17, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> yes sir.  Did you see the power and reset buttons?  AWESOME.



we have them tooo


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 17, 2008)

hey cp!!!!!






taken from here


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> hey cp!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



seen that, on XS, freaking awesome dude, can't wait.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> we have them tooo



yeah, but the ones on that board are just like super nice.  Plus, I think they have a clear CMOS button on board too!, thats always a +


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 17, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah, but the ones on that board are just like super nice.  Plus, I think they have a clear CMOS button on board too!, thats always a +



i super glued a tooth pick to my cmos jumper.... makes it soooo much easier!
and yea i took a closer look, them buttons is real purrty!
knowing me i just want to push'em just to see what they would do.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> i super glued a tooth pick to my cmos jumper.... makes it soooo much easier!
> and yea i took a closer look, them buttons is real purrty!
> knowing me i just want to push'em just to see what they would do.


----------



## BrokenHalo83 (Nov 17, 2008)

Anyone know what is condsidered the "best" steppings for the 9950?


----------



## Moose (Nov 17, 2008)

Phenom 2 mmmmm i wondered when they'd step up the cache.

Hang on! why are the faster ones im AM2+ and DDR1066 and the slow ones DDR3 and AM3??


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 17, 2008)

Chicken patty just wanted to let you know how the 4850e clocked in the short time i used it before the PSU shit it's self. I got 3.1ghz @1.31v stable and 3.2ghz@1.31v it would let me bench. I DID get 3.4ghz@1.37v but i didn't get to use it long before the psu went. I think i may have a 4ghz chip or atleast have alittle compation for the 65nm C2D chips


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Chicken patty just wanted to let you know how the 4850e clocked in the short time i used it before the PSU shit it's self. I got 3.1ghz @1.31v stable and 3.2ghz@1.31v it would let me bench. I DID get 3.4ghz@1.37v but i didn't get to use it long before the psu went. I think i may have a 4ghz chip or atleast have alittle compation for the 65nm C2D chips



Thanks bro.  Thats absolutely great news.  You have any idea when you going to get the new PSU, would love to see what that chip can do


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2008)

this is the greatest news i've ever heard.

AMD gaurantees 4Ghz on air, and over on Liquid 

http://www.theinquirer.net/gb/inquirer/news/2008/11/16/phenom-ii-athlon-x4-oh


----------



## christof139 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hmmmm. Maybe because there are already so many AM2+ and AM2 mobos in use and circulation and production it might be better to release the higher clocked chips that only use up to DDR2 first, then as more newer mobos supporting AM3 and DDR3 are produced and enter use perhaps the 3.0GHz CPU will be made for DDR3 AM3. The two initial 3.0GHz and 2.8GHz AM2+ CPUs will also work on AM3but be limited to DDR2.

I hope these are somewhat CHEAPER than the i7's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanx for the link to this, it will be fun reading all the performance reviews etc. when they are out. Then waiting a bit for the price hopefully drop a bit. In the mean time, I am still perturbed that I missed an 8750 x3 on Ebay for $80 some odd dollars.

Hmmm, maybe those two 3.0 and 2.8GHz CPUs will be CHEAPER than the AM3 and Intel i7's. Could be so.

Chris


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2008)

this is the greatest news i've ever heard.

AMD gaurantees 4Ghz on air, and over on Liquid 

http://www.theinquirer.net/gb/inquirer/news/2008/11/16/phenom-ii-athlon-x4-oh


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 17, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks bro.  Thats absolutely great news.  You have any idea when you going to get the new PSU, would love to see what that chip can do



your welcome bro. I just got the RMA approved today so in a week or 2 i should have a new PSU. I am thinking the chip maybe able to get 4ghz. 

BTW i want a Phenom II x2


----------



## christof139 (Nov 17, 2008)

Groovey!!!! As long as they are somewhat CHEAP. 

Chris


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2008)

christof139 said:


> Groovey!!!! As long as they are somewhat CHEAP.
> 
> Chris



I think they are going to be $300, if not mistaken.


----------



## christof139 (Nov 17, 2008)

Oh. Thanx. Hopefully the price will be down by mid-next year or by the fall of next year. $300 isn't bad if you can affrod it and want it, but for many people $300 may = too much = I'll wait for the price to drop = not CHEAP enough for me, ... 

In the meantime, I should build my E4700 and PD 940 compooters, or sell the parts, but I will keep the E4700 system, maybe just sell the brand new in the box PD940, or swap it with the P4 571 3.8GHz I have in a BTX Fan system (no OCing as it is an Intel mobo) and sell the 571 for a good price on ebay.

This place etc. is going to be hopping with good practical info on the performance etc. of these new AMD and Intel CPU's. Will be good reading.

Now to wait and see what new gfx cards will be coming out. We might have to wait a few+ months for that to occur.

Chris

PS: The Propus x4 sans L3 cache is supposed to be CHEAPER and faster than the present 9950 X4. Interesting. The X3 Regors and X2Ranas and X2 7000's are suposed to also be fairly CHEAP and fast.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2008)

christof139 said:


> Oh. Thanx. Hopefully the price will be down by mid-next year or by the fall of next year. $300 isn't bad if you can affrod it and want it, but for many people $300 may = too much = I'll wait for the price to drop = not CHEAP enough for me, ...
> 
> In the meantime, I should build my E4700 and PD 940 compooters, or sell the parts, but I will keep the E4700 system, maybe just sell the brand new in the box PD940, or swap it with the P4 571 3.8GHz I have in a BTX Fan system (no OCing as it is an Intel mobo) and sell the 571 for a good price on ebay.
> 
> ...



My friend, there is going to be alot of choices for you


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 17, 2008)

I am going ASUS 790GX and Athlon X4 when they come out


----------



## christof139 (Nov 18, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> My friend, there is going to be alot of choices for you



Yeah, thanx. I have to make copies of those charts and write them down or print them out in order to determine what is what when I buy a new CPU in the future. It will be hard to decide what to get with all the choices, especially if the prices drop in the future and all those CPU's become somewhat CHEAP. 

Chris


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 18, 2008)

christof139 said:


> Yeah, thanx. I have to make copies of those charts and write them down or print them out in order to determine what is what when I buy a new CPU in the future. It will be hard to decide what to get with all the choices, especially if the prices drop in the future and all those CPU's become somewhat CHEAP.
> 
> Chris



yeah, you'll probably then be able to pick up a 9850 or 9950 for cheap, really cheap.  They would still be good chips


----------



## christof139 (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah, P4's with HT and PD's and Athalon X2's still have a lot of practical uses. Thin clinets use in the main low GHz CPU's, and for basic business and office use many of these olser and slower but OK CPU's are used and will be used for some time. Plus, people sometimes need older CPU's and OS to run older but still good and efficient programs and games.

If I were to get a 9850 it would have to be 95W version (I think there is a 95W version) as my MSI K9A2 CF-F mobo won't most likely handle a 125W (even if I put MOSFET coolers on it and the BIOS includes the higher Watt CPU support) and definitely not a 140W, so a new mobo is called for.

However, the X3 8750 and 8850 BE's would be OK at 95W, if I can eventually get one off ebay for $80 something. i really don't need a X4 and a x@ is actually good enough, so maybe one of the new X2's might do when and if the price drops.

All these CPU's will be good for 5-years and more, depending on what use they are put to.

Chris


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 18, 2008)

christof139 said:


> Yeah, P4's with HT and PD's and Athalon X2's still have a lot of practical uses. Thin clinets use in the main low GHz CPU's, and for basic business and office use many of these olser and slower but OK CPU's are used and will be used for some time. Plus, people sometimes need older CPU's and OS to run older but still good and efficient programs and games.
> 
> If I were to get a 9850 it would have to be 95W version (I think there is a 95W version) as my MSI K9A2 CF-F mobo won't most likely handle a 125W (even if I put MOSFET coolers on it and the BIOS includes the higher Watt CPU support) and definitely not a 140W, so a new mobo is called for.
> 
> ...



i had a MSI K9A2 CF-F for my interim board. it sucks. i stuck my 9850 (140) in there and all i could get was 2.9 out of it.  Granted the board doesnt support the 9850 (according to mis's cpu list).


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 18, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> this is the greatest news i've ever heard.
> 
> AMD gaurantees 4Ghz on air, and over on Liquid
> 
> http://www.theinquirer.net/gb/inquirer/news/2008/11/16/phenom-ii-athlon-x4-oh



but that source is from the inquirer.....i want to believe it but its name sake....lol


----------



## christof139 (Nov 18, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> i had a MSI K9A2 CF-F for my interim board. it sucks. i stuck my 9850 (140) in there and all i could get was 2.9 out of it.  Granted the board doesnt support the 9850 (according to mis's cpu list).



Yeah, I'm glad you didn't fry your mobo!!!! I'm looking at some decent Jetways at Newegg, and they have various voltage adjustments and support 125 and 140W, and the reviews are positive on them, and they are CHEAP. 

The K9A2 is OK for a quick OC with a x2 or x3 BE and OK for a backup mobo. May sell mine with a practically new 5000+ BE and a cheap HSF that kept the CPU @ 3.1GHz or so cool enough.

Chris


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 18, 2008)

can you guys help me overclock my 9950, i want to get it at least 3.2ghz or higher if possible but not too high, im still a noob when it comes to overclocking the cpu, dont like fucking around with the voltages and shit, any help much appreciated, by the way does anyone here have farcry2, awesome game!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 18, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> but that source is from the inquirer.....i want to believe it but its name sake....lol



I saw it somewhere else too!, just can't remember where now.


----------



## Meizuman (Nov 18, 2008)

Finally got my board running with 1066MHz memory speed. I had to bump the voltage to 2.34 (actual voltage). But now I am @ 3.2 GHz. I still need to do some research.

About the HT Link speed. Only way to get it to 2400 is increasing the multi in AOD, right? At least my board will not increase it if I change it from bios. Only decreasing is possible. 

I also tried 
HT ref. clock @ 250 
HT Link @ 2500
Northbridge @ 2500
RAM @ 1000 

It was merkk who was using those as 24/7 settings and got better points in 3Dmark06.

I didn't try else than AOD benchmark and it gave me exactly 10 000 points. The best points I have got. It wasn't exactly stable so I gave up and went back to what I have now.

But once again I messed windows up slightly when I was playing around with higher NB and HT link speeds. It seems HT link speed setting in bios is one thing that needs extra attention. Still its odd that it doesn't increase HT link frequency, and still it can do some damage to windows when set too high.


----------



## merkk (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi guys 
  Meizuman i reran 3dmark-06 at 3.2 ghz this time to back up what i was saying early . With the cpu set at 3.2 ghz using 16x multi and mem. set at 1066 ,NB & HT link speed at 2000, i score 17098 ,sm2 6317,sm3 8992 and cpu 4266 .Now i declock my mem back to ddr 800 set the cpu at 3.211 ghz using 13x multi. set the NB & HT link speed to 2470 i score 17470 , sm2 6443 , sm3 9146 , cpu 4404 .by givening up some mem. speed and picking up the NB & NT link speed you get better over all perfornamce . It beats the strait clock by 372 points. Now to doing this you have to work on getting your mem. stable at the highter NB & HT link speed .I had to add some volts to my NB and HT to get them stable at the highter speed setting .


----------



## cdnbum88 (Nov 19, 2008)

You can see my AMD system in my sig that this was done on.

So far so good. Have some leaking during testing and just had to tighten some fittings.

Doing this in my hotel room, left the tool selection to be desired 

But I got it in and with the OC I had at 3.319 my idle temps where 51 and now they are 36. So that is nice. Will start cranking on it later to hope to get up closer to 3.5 and 3.6.

With that said my 4870x2 temps went up from 68 to 83. I know these run hot, but odd that it went up. Not worrying too much, will most likely next month get the XPSR for it and cool it down and maybe a NB cooler.

BTW...what recommendations for what I should do and get forsure the GPU and possibly the NB?

Here are some pics....

http://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wcpartszk6.jpg
http://img246.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wccpu03bu2.jpg
http://img175.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wccpu01vy3.jpg
http://img209.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wccpu02ob2.jpg
http://img165.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wccpu05ck2.jpg
http://img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wccpu04qx4.jpg


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 19, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> seen that, on XS, freaking awesome dude, can't wait.


 sweet man!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 19, 2008)

cdnbum88 said:


> You can see my AMD system in my sig that this was done on.
> 
> So far so good. Have some leaking during testing and just had to tighten some fittings.
> 
> ...





hey bro, the water cooling set up looks nice man.  There is a wide variety of blocks, but I personally like Koolance blocks, quality is unmatched!!


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 19, 2008)

bios 0602 is out for the m3a79-t dlx

http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 19, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> I saw it somewhere else too!, just can't remember where now.



xs

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=207906


----------



## Squark (Nov 19, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> bios 0602 is out for the m3a79-t dlx
> 
> http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us



It was mentioned in post #694, but thanks for the link.


----------



## trt740 (Nov 19, 2008)

hey fellas any links to how you overclock the phenoms just bought 9950 and other than changing the mulitipler I'm lost. I can get stable at 3.0 with default voltage and settings. Is the memory unlinked unlike a core 2 duo? Should I drop the http threading ? will that help me go higher. Does anyone have some setting or a good gude to look up. My board is limited with monitoring tools does anyone have a good free tool like everest?

 Okay found a guide  http://www.ocia.net/articles/k10overclock/page1.shtml


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 19, 2008)

Squark said:


> It was mentioned in post #694, but thanks for the link.



ooh oops


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 19, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> ooh oops



damn man, always late on things   hahaha just kidding dude.


----------



## trt740 (Nov 19, 2008)

guys any bios setting that i can try and what the general max safe voltage for these bad boys


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 19, 2008)

trt740 said:


> guys any bios setting that i can try and what the general max safe voltage for these bad boys



do you have the 125w or 140w version of the 9950??

If you can give us a shot of your bios as is right now please, thanks.


----------



## trt740 (Nov 19, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> do you have the 125w or 140w version of the 9950??
> 
> If you can give us a shot of your bios as is right now please, thanks.



125w  and there was a tool for that some place


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 19, 2008)

post #2244, great guide bro!!

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=58746&page=90


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 19, 2008)

trt740 said:


> 125w  and there was a tool for that some place



have you tried AMD OVerdrive?  Heres a linky.  Try it out, see if it works with your chipset.

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/844/AMD_Overdrive_2.10.html


----------



## trt740 (Nov 19, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> have you tried AMD OVerdrive?  Heres a linky.  Try it out, see if it works with your chipset.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/844/AMD_Overdrive_2.10.html



I have plenty of options in the bios but I'm so used to intel this is hard as hell after you get past the basics. I might add even at 3.0 this chip is as fast as any intel chip I have used.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 19, 2008)

trt740 said:


> I have plenty of options in the bios but I'm so used to intel this is hard as hell after you get past the basics. I might add even at 3.0 this chip is as fast as any intel chip I have used.




Glad to hear that, what intel chips have you used?


Why dont you give me a pic of your bios and then I can see what settings you hvae and what they are set to


----------



## trt740 (Nov 19, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Glad to hear that, what intel chips have you used?
> 
> 
> Why dont you give me a pic of your bios and then I can see what settings you hvae and what they are set to



everything from QX9650 down and this chip loads windows faster than them all and feels just as snappy a mutitasker as any ( it has to be the memory controller). This little motherboard is just as good as my Ramapage, never seen a motherboard that cost 69.00 perform and have options like this. I'm happier than a dog with two dicks. Also this Asus tops 4850 just auto tuned to 790/1190, holy shit, thats a freaking 4870 (well almost, with no modding)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 19, 2008)

trt740 said:


> everything from QX9650 down and this chip loads windows faster than them all and feels just as snappy a mutitasker as any ( it has to be the memory controller). This little motherboard is just as good as my Ramapage, never seen a motherboard that cost 69.00 perform and have options like this. I'm happier than a dog with two dicks. Also this Asus tops 4850 just auto tuned to 790/1190, holy shit, thats a freaking 4870 (well almost, with no modding)



Yeah bro, what many people don't get is that AMD's current chips as as good for the real world as any other chip.  I got a friend with a Q6600 clocked at 3.6 GHz, of course his benchmarks are better and what not, but I use his computer and it feels the same as mine.  Gaming everything, my Phenom is just there.  OVerall I think these Phenoms are great chips bro, they just don't overclock very well.  But lets see what what happens with the PHenom II 940 coming out 2nd week of January.  AMD promises up to 4 GHz on air, and upwards of that on water 

As far as the 4850, you can't beat it for the price.  I went a bit further and just bought me a 4870, currently at 810/1100, it is one heck of a card bro.  I couldn't be happier with my rig, I just sometimes wish it clocked better, but lets see in '09 if that issue gets fixed


----------



## trt740 (Nov 19, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah bro, what many people don't get is that AMD's current chips as as good for the real world as any other chip.  I got a friend with a Q6600 clocked at 3.6 GHz, of course his benchmarks are better and what not, but I use his computer and it feels the same as mine.  Gaming everything, my Phenom is just there.  OVerall I think these Phenoms are great chips bro, they just don't overclock very well.  But lets see what what happens with the PHenom II 940 coming out 2nd week of January.  AMD promises up to 4 GHz on air, and upwards of that on water
> 
> As far as the 4850, you can't beat it for the price.  I went a bit further and just bought me a 4870, currently at 810/1100, it is one heck of a card bro.  I couldn't be happier with my rig, I just sometimes wish it clocked better, but lets see in '09 if that issue gets fixed



well not all 4850's are made the same the two I had before the cores would not go past 735 bios voltage modded with after market coolers.  I think I have a true 4870 gpu here. Patty could you cutt and past that one guide to your first post then add the link I put aswell it would help people searching this thread.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2008)

trt740 said:


> well not all 4850's are made the same the two I had before the cores would not go past 735 bios voltage modded with after market coolers.  I think I have a true 4870 gpu here. Patty could you cutt and past that one guide to your first post then add the link I put aswell it would help people searching this thread.



Great idea!!!  DONE!


----------



## trt740 (Nov 20, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> have you tried AMD OVerdrive?  Heres a linky.  Try it out, see if it works with your chipset.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/844/AMD_Overdrive_2.10.html



AMD overdrive won't work on this board say it  can  not detect R700 chipset darn darn. Take that back work with newer version


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2008)

trt740 said:


> AMD overdrive won't work on this board say it  can  not detect R700 chipset darn darn. Take that back work with newer version



so you got it to work right?


Any results worth posting ?


----------



## Brackish (Nov 20, 2008)

Hello everyone.

Ok I am many pages late with this phenom threah but I thought I wouldpost now that I have the first OC up and running.

Specs are in me sig and the results are below 

Let me know what you think please


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 20, 2008)

does anyone know what this means?
take a look at the psu part the +3.3v
it just started doing this i think
does this mean my psu is dying?








*******
ummm i re-sat all my power connections to the board and it went back to normal..odd


----------



## trt740 (Nov 20, 2008)

hey guys what does it mean when my computer boots it says my ram is in ganged mode?


----------



## cdnbum88 (Nov 20, 2008)

goitalone said:


> Ok, now what the H*** are you using to get great temps like that? I NEED TO KNOW!
> 
> Is that air cooling? What is your ambient temps?
> 
> ...



Give the Xigmatek S1283 a look. Through on a Noctua 120mm fan and it will be cool and quiet.


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 20, 2008)

trt740 said:


> hey guys what does it mean when my computer boots it says my ram is in ganged mode?



Just some info for you guys.

ganged mode is 1x128bit dual channel

unganged is 2x64 bit dual channel

taken from here


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2008)

Brackish said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Ok I am many pages late with this phenom threah but I thought I wouldpost now that I have the first OC up and running.
> 
> ...



those are some good results.  Have you tried going any higher since?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> does anyone know what this means?
> take a look at the psu part the +3.3v
> it just started doing this i think
> does this mean my psu is dying?
> ...



has it came back since this post?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> Just some info for you guys.
> 
> ganged mode is 1x128bit dual channel
> 
> ...



In other words unganged is better.  I always run my RAM unganged.


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 21, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> has it came back since this post?



nope
thats odd that it dipped like that 
ive reboot a bunch of time to see if would come back....


----------



## cdnbum88 (Nov 21, 2008)

Here is my 2nd OC and 1st on WC.

Stock 4870x2 speeds.

Thoughts?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> nope
> thats odd that it dipped like that
> ive reboot a bunch of time to see if would come back....



well, looks like it might have been fixed 

Hey server you know where I can get a working version of HW monitor?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2008)

cdnbum88 said:


> Here is my 2nd OC and 1st on WC.
> 
> Stock 4870x2 speeds.
> 
> Thoughts?



damn dude, thats awesome.  How stable is it at 3.5 Ghz??


----------



## cdnbum88 (Nov 21, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> damn dude, thats awesome.  How stable is it at 3.5 Ghz??



I ran PI no issues.

Ran 3dMark06 three times without a hiccup.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2008)

cdnbum88 said:


> I ran PI no issues.
> 
> Ran 3dMark06 three times without a hiccup.



have you stress tested it?


----------



## cdnbum88 (Nov 21, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> have you stress tested it?




What program do you recommend that with? Memtest85, PI, Prime?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2008)

cdnbum88 said:


> What program do you recommend that with? Memtest85, PI, Prime?



prime is the best for that bro, in my opinion.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 21, 2008)

cdnbum88 said:


> What program do you recommend that with? Memtest85, PI, Prime?



I recommend Orthos http://sp2004.fre3.com/beta/beta2.htm


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I recommend Orthos http://sp2004.fre3.com/beta/beta2.htm



orthos is the same as prime right?  I used both and its the same thing.  Orthos was just good for quadcores since it will test all cores t 100%.  But the new Prime does that as well.

But either or work great.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 21, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> orthos is the same as prime right?  I used both and its the same thing.  Orthos was just good for quadcores since it will test all cores t 100%.  But the new Prime does that as well.
> 
> But either or work great.



I think prime and orthos both are about the same. I found orthos easier then prime and i like to watch the green go


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I think prime and orthos both are about the same. I found orthos easier then prime and i like to watch the green go



hahaha, the new prime has four working threads, its cool, you have four greens haha


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 21, 2008)

omg Phenom II X4 Overclocks to 6.00 GHz on LN2


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> omg Phenom II X4 Overclocks to 6.00 GHz on LN2



Yeah, that was @ 1.9v 

on DICE it went 5 GHz @ only 1.6v.  Impressive already!! 

http://www.pcper.com/comments.php?nid=6455


----------



## Meizuman (Nov 21, 2008)

Some "research" done again... My settings are now somewhat like this:

-HT ref. clock. 206
-CPU x15.5 (x16 under testing)
-NB x12 (2480MHz @ AOD)
-HT x12 (2480MHz @ AOD)
-NB voltage 1.4V (+0.100)
-NB CPU VID +0.150V
-CPU +0.150 (1.392V idle / 1.408V load)
-SB +0.3V
-RAM x5.33 = 1102MHz @ 5-6-6-6-15-31 2T
-ACC +10% all cores

I tried Catalyst 8.11, but I need to test it more.

This 8.11 reports that I have 1GB in my gfx card. GPU-Z reports it correctly @ 512MB. Maybe it is the reason why I'm getting weird slowdowns on few games. While I had absolutely no problem with 8.10 in FEAR Perseus Mandate, today when I played I got very low performance. Also bought NFS Undercover and the performance doesn't exactly impress. When I drive to the mountains, FPS goes really low. Tried to lower resolution from 1600x1200 to 1280x1024 and it helped.

That was when I:
-Uninstalled the whole ati gfx/chipset driver package (8.10 with SB driver)
-Used driver sweeper, runscanner and ccleaner (registry cleaning) in windows safe mode (or what its called? In finland it's fault tolerate mode)
-Installed 8.11 (without SB)

Now I removed 8.11 with the same method, installed 8.11 SB driver and Catalyst 8.11. (had to download from here because the IGP version of 8.11 doesn't include what it says in the description.) I will try tonight how it's going to work. If it's no good, I will try to go back to 8.10 with SB driver.

(had to download from here because the IGP version of 8.11 doesn't include what it says in the description.)

Any thoughts about NFS Undercover compared to Pro Street? Does Undercover need much more power than Pro Street?

EDIT: To the 6GHz news I found this, "Update:  The Phenom II reached WELL over 5.x GHz (read: REALLY over) at 1.9v on liquid nitrogen (boiling point -321F/-196C at 1 atm).  Testing looks to have been done on a Gigabyte 790GX motherboard that is currently available."

    

Maybe they used Gigabyte because the CPU voltage can be increased +0.6V = 1.900V. BTW What is the max CPU voltage in other AMD mobos out there?


----------



## Brackish (Nov 21, 2008)

> those are some good results. Have you tried going any higher since?




Not quite Chick, I have had it at 3.3Ghz cpu and HT at 1.8Ghz.  I dont get much time these days due to 13hour long days.

I will attempt to get 3.2 Cpu and 2.4 HT on sunday night.  

The strange things is this DFI board has issues booting up on a cold start, takes 3 BSOD's to warm up and after its all peachy... lol


----------



## Brackish (Nov 21, 2008)

Meizuman,

The DFI board I have can add .750Mv on cpu special vid add in bios and I believe that when I get the new bios it can go even further! 

Not that I would ever put more than 1.5v into to a cpu lol 

There are so many settings for the phenom its awesome! I need a good DFI OC guide lol!


----------



## wizard23 (Nov 21, 2008)

that is my score in 3dm06 i cant wait any longer for deneb


----------



## Meizuman (Nov 21, 2008)

12th place!  (My nick is HulluJanne)

http://www.hwbot.org/listResults.do...&filterUser=true&filterBlocked=true&limit=100

Got to get to the top 10... Should wait for a -20ºC winter cold.

I think I can't use x4 multi on RAM when bumping HT ref clock for example to 250, because then I can't loosen the memory timings enough. Maybe I will look in to it if I can change the timings with AOD.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2008)

Brackish said:


> Not quite Chick, I have had it at 3.3Ghz cpu and HT at 1.8Ghz.  I dont get much time these days due to 13hour long days.
> 
> I will attempt to get 3.2 Cpu and 2.4 HT on sunday night.
> 
> The strange things is this DFI board has issues booting up on a cold start, takes 3 BSOD's to warm up and after its all peachy... lol



thats weird bro.  Have any ideas what it can be???


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2008)

congrats *Meizuman*.  When you get the cooler winter temps, you better post some good overclocks


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 22, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> thats weird bro.  Have any ideas what it can be???


na thats not weird man.... mine does it also.... its frigging cold here in Canada.... i leave the window open to get rid of the humidity from my reef tank.... i found a fix for the 3 bsod.... i just added one click to the HT volt setting in the bios... 1.30v before and 1.40v.. now and haven't had any bsod start ups yet hope that helps


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> na thats not weird man.... mine does it also.... its frigging cold here in Canada.... i leave the window open to get rid of the humidity from my reef tank.... i found a fix for the 3 bsod.... i just added one click to the HT volt setting in the bios... 1.22 before and 1.24 now.... and haven't had any bsod start ups yet hope that helps



well that explains it.  I live in a hot place so I don't think that will happen to me.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 22, 2008)

man cp i cant believe AMD hit 6GHz 
thats nuts man!!!  dam i cant wait!
but what chip shall one get?
seeing that there releasing different cpu's through out the year


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> man cp i cant believe AMD hit 6GHz
> thats nuts man!!!  dam i cant wait!
> but what chip shall one get?
> seeing that there releasing different cpu's through out the year



bro, I have became a hardware junkie, I will get the first Phenom II, and the month after if the AM3 ones kick even more ass, I'll get one too!.  Then along the year Ill buy another one if its better, I dont care dude, i've never been so addicted to freaking PC's bro.  Its a damn viscious cycle!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 22, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> bro, I have became a hardware junkie, I will get the first Phenom II, and the month after if the AM3 ones kick even more ass, I'll get one too!.  Then along the year Ill buy another one if its better, I dont care dude, i've never been so addicted to freaking PC's bro.  Its a damn viscious cycle!!



if you would like you could send me your X4 (or a higher X2) for a xmas gift


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 22, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> if you would like you could send me your X4 (or a higher X2) for a xmas gift


but AMD + ATI = two sweet ass women makin out


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 22, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> but AMD + ATI = two sweet ass women makin out



Wouldn't know about the AMD+ATI part but i do know what it is like to see "two sweet ass women makin out" and unforcently i know what it is like to see 2 men make out 

I would sig that but i am too lazy to do it


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 22, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Wouldn't know about the AMD+ATI part but i do know what it is like to see "two sweet ass women makin out" and unforcently i know what it is like to see 2 men make out
> 
> I would sig that but i am too lazy to do it


no problem man


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> if you would like you could send me your X4 (or a higher X2) for a xmas gift



dude unfortunately I will be using my phenom still on my back up rig.  iF not we can work something out.  If something does come along the way that I can send over, i'll keep you in mind bro


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 22, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> dude unfortunately I will be using my phenom still on my back up rig.  iF not we can work something out.  If something does come along the way that I can send over, i'll keep you in mind bro



ok thanks bro  not really a big deal i think my 4850e will hold me over just fine till i can get a Phenom II


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 22, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> man cp i cant believe AMD hit 6GHz
> thats nuts man!!!  dam i cant wait!
> but what chip shall one get?
> seeing that there releasing different cpu's through out the year



<-------this one will be getting the Phenom II X4 940


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> ok thanks bro  not really a big deal i think my 4850e will hold me over just fine till i can get a Phenom II



cool, but we'll see


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> omg Phenom II X4 Overclocks to 6.00 GHz on LN2



did you miss my post for the 6.3 GHz???? 


http://www.theinquirer.net/gb/inquirer/news/2008/11/21/amd-gets-phenom-ii-ghz


----------



## Meizuman (Nov 22, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> did you miss my post for the 6.3 GHz????
> 
> 
> http://www.theinquirer.net/gb/inquirer/news/2008/11/21/amd-gets-phenom-ii-ghz



Arabian Micro Devices?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2008)

Meizuman said:


> Arabian Micro Devices?


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 22, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> did you miss my post for the 6.3 GHz????
> 
> 
> http://www.theinquirer.net/gb/inquirer/news/2008/11/21/amd-gets-phenom-ii-ghz



lol
i saw that but, its name sake.....


----------



## Aevum (Nov 22, 2008)

they always bring those nice numbers, 
24h prime95 or GTFO, easy as that, either its stable, or you´re wasting my time, 
anyone can boot at 6ghz and get a screenshot before the processor pops,


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2008)

Aevum said:


> they always bring those nice numbers,
> 24h prime95 or GTFO, easy as that, either its stable, or you´re wasting my time,
> anyone can boot at 6ghz and get a screenshot before the processor pops,



do you really wanna be stable at 6ghz and have to be pouring LN2 24/7.  I dont think so.  Thats the whole point of LN2 and having a bench station.  Braggin' rights.  Point is a chip that can hit 6.3 Ghz has to be a good chip regardless.

Don't take it the wrong way but its just my opinion.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Aevum said:


> they always bring those nice numbers,
> 24h prime95 or GTFO, easy as that, either its stable, or you´re wasting my time,
> anyone can boot at 6ghz and get a screenshot before the processor pops,



so wheres your system specs at if you wanna be cocky about this?


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 23, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> so wheres your system specs at if you wanna be cocky about this?


i second that.....
opps sorrry guys.... i hit 7 ghz but darn i wasn't fast enough to post a screenie b4 the bsod hahaha....


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 23, 2008)

perhaps he is too embarrassed to show his specs, at least I have the bollocks to show my specs, and i'm probably the Only guy here that still runs a AXP as their primary.


----------



## Moose (Nov 23, 2008)

Don't you mean AGP lol, if I were you I'd upgrade my CPU now, 2500+ with 1950 will just bottleneck the 1950. I ran a 3800+ with a 1600 and it was the CPU that slowed me down.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Well, i can attest to what you recommend, My CPU was running at 1.867 GHz stock (2500+ M which is 133x14 real effective 266x7 at 1.45V) Project Torque was running sluggish, well i pumped the CPu back to 2.2GHz (3200+) since i had formatted (best to downclock a machine during formats) and the Game Ran smooth, COD 4 runs great on this machine and look at the Box if you have it for recommended System Specs. Btw this machine i will be keeping for legacy app purpose and experimental overclocking (3.1 GHz was the highest any AXP was able to go but with extreme measures)


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 23, 2008)

WhOoT, Whoot..... *Phenom II*
on air @ 4GHz!
WOW!!!!!


----------



## Brackish (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi all,

Ok so I got it this far with bios only..... temps are still fine even with the added voltage for NB HTT etc.

Lookie..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2008)

Brackish said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Ok so I got it this far with bios only..... temps are still fine even with the added voltage for NB HTT etc.
> 
> Lookie..



i'm not too familiar with how those triple cores overclock, but it seems good so far dude, keep up the great work


----------



## Aevum (Nov 25, 2008)

im not cocky, but my system runs stable, 
im just saying, anyone can bring a system to a any speed and have it boot and screenshot, but whats the point if you cant do anything else with it, 

in my book, either its usable, or its just that, a machine for bragging, no use what so ever,


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 25, 2008)

I still want one of them 8750s but it looks like i am going to have to hold on to my 4850e for sometime


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 26, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> perhaps he is too embarrassed to show his specs, at least I have the bollocks to show my specs, and i'm probably the Only guy here that still runs a AXP as their primary.



Haha...I'm embarrassed to show my system specs but I do anyway!! LMAO!


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 26, 2008)

just to let all of us using the m3a32-mvp deluxe mobo know..... there is a new bios update. 1301


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 27, 2008)

Ok, so I decided to try my overclocking thing again with the Phenom on two cores.  Reason for two cores is that my fourth core is really really weak, can't stabilize at anything over 3.2 Ghz.  So why not just try on two cores, as long as I have fun doing it I dont care if its on one core.

Funny thing is that computer actually feels faster on two cores than it does on 4, 3dmark scores are as good or better clock for clock but of course overall the score is lower since the CPU test will not score as high.


Here are my latest results for each benchmark. 

upwards of 3.2 Ghz without having to bump the voltage on the CPU nor the CPU nB.  Set in the bios at 1.3000v for both.

Another thing to note is that my HTlink is low and my memory is at SPD.  once I find the max of the CPU then I will try tighter timings on the RAM and see how far I can push my HT etc.  For now I just want to find out the max on the CPU itself.  So low HT and looser timings will help me out with stability.


ACC is disabled so far.  Right now running at 3.3 GHz 1.300v.

Super PI






3dMark 06


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 27, 2008)

shit nothing wrong with that CP.... good job.... i tried to run mine on 2 cores but it has the opposite affect than yours does... its slow


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 27, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> shit nothing wrong with that CP.... good job.... i tried to run mine on 2 cores but it has the opposite affect than yours does... its slow



Im just expirementing until the Phenom II comes out.  Keep me busy.  But yeah computer def. feels great on two cores.  Guess things are just not optimized fully for quad cores yet.  But as far as 3dmark, two cores have the same effect on the video card than four clock for clock, I think my video card scores in 3dmark are actually slightly better now at over 3.2 GHz on two rather than four cores.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 27, 2008)

oh and for those I just posted, ACC is off.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 27, 2008)

what im at now, so far no benches as I am going to be with the family, but tonight I will put some benches up.

So far passed about 15 minutes of prime, so if unstable, shouldn't be too far off from being 100% stable

By the way, happy thanksgiving guys, for whom it applies of course

ACC enabled now at +2, and the voltage bumped from 1.3000v to 1.3250v in the bios


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 27, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Right now running at 3.3 GHz 1.300v.



that is pretty aight!!!!   


Happy thanksgiving to you all

Gobble gobble


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 27, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> that is pretty aight!!!!
> 
> 
> Happy thanksgiving to you all
> ...



THanks dude, although its on two cores, its a pretty good overclock at that voltage for a Phenom.  Remember this CPU is 140w, not 125w.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 27, 2008)

hey do you guy's set for memory in the bios
under timings 
dct 0
dct 1
dct both?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 27, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> hey do you guy's set for memory in the bios
> under timings
> dct 0
> dct 1
> dct both?



I set for DCT both, I believe thats how it should be too, but I'm not sure.  I do for DCT both, not problems so far, I think


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 27, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> I set for DCT both, I believe thats how it should be too, but I'm not sure.  I do for DCT both, not problems so far, I think


thanks cp i use the same setting
just wanted to know what every body uses.
hey you heard of Fusion?
its not bad man!
check it out but watch the short video b4 ya download it just to have an idea what it does
http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_fusion.aspx?p=1


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 27, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> thanks cp i use the same setting
> just wanted to know what every body uses.
> hey you heard of Fusion?
> its not bad man!
> ...



man thats pretty cool, i am downloading now, i'll see what results I can get from it.  I'll keep you guys posted.  Thanks dude!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 27, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> man thats pretty cool, i am downloading now, i'll see what results I can get from it.  I'll keep you guys posted.  Thanks dude!!


hey no problem, glad to pass on the AMD GODness lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> man thats pretty cool, i am downloading now, i'll see what results I can get from it.  I'll keep you guys posted.  Thanks dude!!


i scored about 250 points better using this 3870x2 gpu....using Fusion, god knows its faster then hell but i think i need to upgrade to a even faster 4870x2 card .... even thou its not much faster than the one im using now. But in short all these programs are imo based around the 4 series and 750sb systems.... AHHH a few more weeks and me have a new mobo to play with


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 28, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> thanks cp i use the same setting
> just wanted to know what every body uses.
> hey you heard of Fusion?
> its not bad man!
> ...



oh wow, only a crucial ballistix user would say some thing like that......


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> i scored about 250 points better using this 3870x2 gpu....using Fusion, god knows its faster then hell but i think i need to upgrade to a even faster 4870x2 card .... even thou its not much faster than the one im using now. But in short all these programs are imo based around the 4 series and 750sb systems.... AHHH a few more weeks and me have a new mobo to play with



I scored around 200 points more with just basic mode.  What mode were you using?  I have a 48xx series card BTW.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 28, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> oh wow, only a crucial ballistix user would say some thing like that......


Pfft boy!!! better get on your kneez lol!!!!
3 weeks and ill show ya 3.7GHz my friend lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> I scored around 200 points more with just basic mode.  What mode were you using?  I have a 48xx series card BTW.


expert mode but dont forget to stop using basic mode


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 28, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Pfft boy!!! better get on your kneez lol!!!!
> 3 weeks and ill show ya 3.7GHz my friend lol


just playin  SM lol.... but time will tell!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> expert mode but dont forget to stop using basic mode



I can't load expert mode, it hangs


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2008)

guys, feel free to throw in some benchmarks 


http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1081072#post1081072


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> I can't load expert mode, it hangs


i can load expert mode but 10min later i get the bsod... i just use advanced and it seems to work good


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> i can load expert mode but 10min later i get the bsod... i just use advanced and it seems to work good



expert mode crashes right away for me.  Advanced loads, but it crashes during the run.  I gotta try basic with the Phenom on all four cores now.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> guys, feel free to throw in some benchmarks
> 
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1081072#post1081072


i don't think it works with vista 64 CP
i start to open it and i get a msg saying 
Unexpected error; quitting


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 28, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> i don't think it works with vista 64 CP
> i start to open it and i get a msg saying
> Unexpected error; quitting


i got it to work... just had to run under compatibility mode for windows xp sp2 mode


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> i got it to work... just had to run under compatibility mode for windows xp sp2 mode



thanks bro, Ill go check it out now.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 29, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> guys, feel free to throw in some benchmarks
> 
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1081072#post1081072



Gosh...I'm sitting here reading all these posts in the 9850 and 9950 OC threads while paying off my parts and counting down the days until I can run some benchmarks of my own. I could try with my Atlon 800Mhz but the only screenshot you guys will get is of CPU-Z telling me something we all already know...I'm obsolete!!!

Good news though, I picked up my CM690 today, brought the owner's manual to work with me (so I have it) and got home and stripped it naked!!! Gettin' ready for some paint modding while I pay off the rest.

Major thanks to CP, Fullinfusion, Kenkickr, AphexDreamer, servermonkey, jbunch07, Mussels, Kei, eidairaman1 and H82LUZ73 (in no particular order) and also to all those I forgot mention for the contributions made on this forum to make my first major build a success. I'm a hardware junkie now thnaks to all you folks and glad to be a part of the TPU community!


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 29, 2008)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Gosh...I'm sitting here reading all these posts in the 9850 and 9950 OC threads while paying off my parts and counting down the days until I can run some benchmarks of my own. I could try with my Atlon 800Mhz but the only screenshot you guys will get is of CPU-Z telling me something we all already know...I'm obsolete!!!
> 
> Good news though, I picked up my CM690 today, brought the owner's manual to work with me (so I have it) and got home and stripped it naked!!! Gettin' ready for some paint modding while I pay off the rest.
> 
> Major thanks to CP, Fullinfusion, Kenkickr, AphexDreamer, servermonkey, jbunch07, Mussels, Kei, eidairaman1 and H82LUZ73 (in no particular order) and also to all those I forgot mention for the contributions made on this forum to make my first major build a success. I'm a hardware junkie now thnaks to all you folks and glad to be a part of the TPU community!



thanks man.... means alot.
Hope your build brings some HUGE numbers for ya


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2008)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Gosh...I'm sitting here reading all these posts in the 9850 and 9950 OC threads while paying off my parts and counting down the days until I can run some benchmarks of my own. I could try with my Atlon 800Mhz but the only screenshot you guys will get is of CPU-Z telling me something we all already know...I'm obsolete!!!
> 
> Good news though, I picked up my CM690 today, brought the owner's manual to work with me (so I have it) and got home and stripped it naked!!! Gettin' ready for some paint modding while I pay off the rest.
> 
> Major thanks to CP, Fullinfusion, Kenkickr, AphexDreamer, servermonkey, jbunch07, Mussels, Kei, eidairaman1 and H82LUZ73 (in no particular order) and also to all those I forgot mention for the contributions made on this forum to make my first major build a success. I'm a hardware junkie now thnaks to all you folks and glad to be a part of the TPU community!





 I agree with full bro, seeing people come in here and then after doing the research and all actually seeing them do a build themselves based upon what they were able to read up themselves and all the advise and answers you get from forum members, it really makes you proud to know you contributed to that.  I really think me personally have came a long way in these forums as far as helping and being active in a way that it'll help everybody.  Thanks again bro and you know you can count on us dude!!!!  Good luck!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 29, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> I agree with full bro, seeing people come in here and then after doing the research and all actually seeing them do a build themselves based upon what they were able to read up themselves and all the advise and answers you get from forum members, it really makes you proud to know you contributed to that.  I really think me personally have came a long way in these forums as far as helping and being active in a way that it'll help everybody.  Thanks again bro and you know you can count on us dude!!!!  Good luck!!



I read in the OC forums that you should do your research before you ask questions. I thought I did. And I did. I came close to a good build. My research took me to TPU. I requested opinions and as a resullt, I got a good build ahead of me. TY All and especially you CP! I am now in a position to contribute and ask more questions when I run into a block. I trust you guys! (are there any gals that understand?)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2008)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I read in the OC forums that you should do your research before you ask questions. I thought I did. And I did. I came close to a good build. My research took me to TPU. I requested opinions and as a resullt, I got a good build ahead of me. TY All and especially you CP! I am now in a position to contribute and ask more questions when I run into a block. I trust you guys! (are there any gals that understand?)



Yes bro, doing your research is the best way to get a successful build.  Well don't thank me especially, although I have helped you a lot personally, I must also say that a lot of the things I have helped you with I have also learned from other members in here, like fullinfusion, mussels, etc etc, no particular order and of course there is many more of you like the all might "Kei" and his legendary Phenom 9850 thread.  But its good to know you trust us man, we won't let you down, mark my word on that one


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 29, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yes bro, doing your research is the best way to get a successful build.  Well don't thank me especially, although I have helped you a lot personally, I must also say that a lot of the things I have helped you with I have also learned from other members in here, like fullinfusion, mussels, etc etc, no particular order and of course there is many more of you like the all might "Kei" and his legendary Phenom 9850 thread.  But its good to know you trust us man, we won't let you down, mark my word on that one



CP, I've decided that you are a step above me. But I'm aiming to be the first to get an AM3


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2008)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> CP, I've decided that you are a step above me. But I'm aiming to be the first to get an AM3



Well before I go AM3 i want to give a shot at the AM2 Phenom II.

Depending on what I see the AM3 chips do then I will get one, my board is AM3 ready so I just need the chip itself along with the ram. 

One thing though, the AM2 Phenom II is going to be a 125w TDP chip.  THe AM3 phenoms are going to be a 95W TDP, so that means damn good clocks at low low voltage!!! 

So from the looks of it the AM3 chips should be damn good, but Ill try the AM2 one first, I wouldn't be able to resist not buying it anyways 

I plan to get the Phenom II 940 the same day it is released hopefully as I already have the money for it, I just gotta keep an eye out for them to be available and order it, and hopefully if I do, you will be seeing a thread created very soon


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 29, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well before I go AM3 i want to give a shot at the AM2 Phenom II.
> 
> Depending on what I see the AM3 chips do then I will get one, my board is AM3 ready so I just need the chip itself along with the ram.
> 
> ...



For freaking sure! The Phenom II 940 looks awesome and who knows what the AM3's will bring about. I'll let you have fun with the Phenom II 940. This is a big build for me CP. I'll post benchmarks. 3D mark my word!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2008)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> For freaking sure! The Phenom II 940 looks awesome and who knows what the AM3's will bring about. I'll let you have fun with the Phenom II 940. This is a big build for me CP. I'll post benchmarks. 3D mark my word!



Yes sir, and this might be the time where we can actually clearly woop some Intel ass, not smack talking but you get my idea.


Hey Chaotic, check out this thread I created.  If you notice in the scoreboard, the Q6600's can't finish the benchmark quicker than me clock for clock, the only ones ahead of me are clocked a lot higher.  Interesting stuff heh?

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=77369


here is the scoreboard so you can see it here:

This is what the Quad Core scoreboard looks like now:


I marked my run Red, and the matching Q6600's clock for clock in blue, notice the slower time.   Hey Brad, what do you have to say about this dude?     Even your run at 3.1 GHz is quicker, than the Q's at 3.2???

Of course, maybe the Q's don't do good in this benchmark, but so far this is the benchmark that really puts chips where they need to be, unlike super pi where a pentium 4 does better than a overclocked phenom !!

Quad Core

   1. Jupiter - Core i7 920 3800 MHz - 6.988 sec.
   2. CrAsHnBuRnXp - Xeon x3350 3800 MHz - 10.601
   3. RadeonX2 - Core 2 Quad Q6600 4000 MHz - 10.813
   4. BATOFF - Core 2 Quad Q6600 3600 MHz - 11.264
   5. Binge - Core 2 Quad Q9550 3400 MHz - 11.317
   6. Bytor - Phenom 9850 3240 MHz - 11.817
*7. Chicken Patty - Phenom 9950 3210 MHz - 11.938*
   8. fullinfusion - Phenom 9850 3105 MHz - 12.292
*   9. xubidoo - Core 2 Quad Q6600 3200 MHz - 12.979
  10. trickson - Core 2 Quad Q6600 3200 MHz - 13.557*


----------



## LeMoose (Nov 29, 2008)

Got my phenom for a couple of weeks ago
Haven't been overclocking since my amd xp3000+ for God knows how many years ago.

This thread really made me get back on the horse, 
I added my wPrime score in the other thread.

Can't wait for the times to drop


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 30, 2008)

im still trying to push my 2500+ M over the 3200 Barrier, i recently found that it's the chipset on the mobo and possibly the VR system that is getting too hot that it drops voltage, CPU temps remain nominal at 2343 MHz (32 C load) but the Chipset runs at 40 C which the cooling on that cant handle it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2008)

LeMoose said:


> Got my phenom for a couple of weeks ago
> Haven't been overclocking since my amd xp3000+ for God knows how many years ago.
> 
> This thread really made me get back on the horse,
> ...



thanks dude, I added you to the score board, clock more dammit!!!! hehehe


----------



## Rash-Un-Al (Nov 30, 2008)

Moose said:


> Hang on! why are the faster ones im AM2+ and DDR1066 and the slow ones DDR3 and AM3??



The 3.0 GHz AM3 Phenom II will not be available until April 2009.

Phenom II X4 945 Black Edition -- 3.0 GHz, 8 MB, Deneb, Socket AM3, April 2009 
Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition -- 3.0 GHz, 8 MB, Deneb, Socket AM2+, on January, 2009 
Phenom II X4 925 -- 2.8 GHz, 8 MB, Deneb, Socket AM3, February 2009 
Phenom II X4 920 -- 2.8 GHz, 8 MB, Deneb, Socket AM2+, 8 January, 2009 
Phenom II X4 910 -- 2.6 GHz, 8 MB, Deneb, Socket AM3, February 2009 
Phenom II X4 810 -- 2.6 GHz, 6 MB, Deneb, Socket AM3, February 2009 
Phenom II X4 805 -- 2.5 GHz, 6 MB, Deneb, Socket AM3, February 2009 
Phenom II X3 720 Black Edition -- 2.8 GHz, 7.5 MB. Heka, Socket AM3, February 2009
Phenom II X3 710 -- 2.6 GHz, 7.5 MB, Heka, Socket AM3, February 2009 
Athlon X4 615 -- 2.7 GHz, 2 MB, Propus, Socket AM3, April 2009 
Athlon X4 605 -- 2.5 GHz, 2 MB, Propus, Socket AM3, April 2009 
Athlon X3 420 -- 2.8 GHz, 1.5 MB, Rana, Socket AM3, April 2009 
Athlon X3 410 -- 2.6 GHz, 1.5 MB. Rana, Socket AM3, April 2009 
Athlon X2 240 -- 2.8 GHz, 2 MB, Regor, Socket AM3, June 2009 
Athlon X2 235 -- 2.7 GHz, 2 MB, Regor, Socket AM3, June 2009
- xtreview.com


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2008)

Rash-Un-Al said:


> The 3.0 GHz AM3 Phenom II will not be available until April 2009.
> 
> Phenom II X4 945 Black Edition -- 3.0 GHz, 8 MB, Deneb, Socket AM3, April 2009
> Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition -- 3.0 GHz, 8 MB, Deneb, Socket AM2+, on January, 2009
> ...




thats why I am not waiting and I will purchase the Phenom II 940 in January, I won't be able to wait, ill die if I have to


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 30, 2008)

That x3 720 looks to be mine if its under 200$.


----------



## Rash-Un-Al (Nov 30, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> thats why I am not waiting and I will purchase the Phenom II 940 in January, I won't be able to wait, ill die if I have to



I can’t blame you… especially considering it will only require – at most – a BIOS update.  If close to 4 GHz on air with 10-15% higher instructions-per-clock (IPC) is as claimed, Phenom II will be an instant hit - especially considering it is widely considered as having slightly better IPC and lower thermal output than Yorkfield.

Ultimately, you will be rewarded for holding on to your AM2+ platform by outperforming current Yorkfields with a mere CPU swap.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2008)

Rash-Un-Al said:


> I can’t blame you… especially considering it will only require – at most – a BIOS update.  If close to 4 GHz on air with 10-15% higher instructions-per-clock (IPC) is as claimed, Phenom II will be an instant hit - especially considering it is widely considered as having slightly better IPC and lower thermal output than Yorkfield.
> 
> Ultimately, you will be rewarded for holding on to your AM2+ platform by outperforming current Yorkfields with a mere CPU swap.



That is what I love about AMD, intel if they itched in the wrong place, they make you buy a new mobo and make a complete new system (core i7 for example).

I think the Phenom II will be better than what people think, lets wait till its out, Core i7 guys might be in for a little surprise


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 30, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> That is what I love about AMD, intel if they itched in the wrong place, they make you buy a new mobo and make a complete new system (core i7 for example).
> 
> I think the Phenom II will be better than what people think, lets wait till its out, Core i7 guys might be in for a little surprise



That is pretty awesome. Good scores. Before I decided on the 9850BE I did a lot of research and I found a review that ran many benchmarks in comparison to the Q6600 and a lot of the scores showed the 9850 outperforming the Q6600. Not that I was considering Intel (I'm a loyal AMD fan and most likely always will be). If I find that review again I'll post the link for you some where. The only thing that boggled me a bit is that the 9850 chokes on winrar for some reason. Not such a big deal though.

Speaking of the Phenom II's, I just had a dream (or a nightmare rather  ) that they were out. I was at some computer store looking at one and it was priced at $1000  I was crying inside because I didn't have that kinda cash!! Then I woke up!!  True story!!


----------



## 3dsage (Nov 30, 2008)

Haha^ Imagine that, A bizarro world where Intel was cheaper than AMD. The Horror!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2008)

^^^^ oh lord, thats not even good to dream off.


----------



## Meizuman (Dec 1, 2008)

12th place again, this time in CPU-Z chart

I am starting to think that this mobo really kicks some ass. I had bios v. F2a but I found that they had updated it to F2. I have been checking for new bios many times recently but they just removed the "a" so maybe I missed it. This version feels a bit more "forgivable". I had few bsod's today when fiddling with AOD, but there was no "damage" to windows with this new bios. It seemed to be rather normal thing to happen when something went wrong with the older one.

Tried some wPrime and submitted to WPrime Benchmark thread


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2008)

Meizuman said:


> 12th place again, this time in CPU-Z chart
> 
> I am starting to think that this mobo really kicks some ass. I had bios v. F2a but I found that they had updated it to F2. I have been checking for new bios many times recently but they just removed the "a" so maybe I missed it. This version feels a bit more "forgivable". I had few bsod's today when fiddling with AOD, but there was no "damage" to windows with this new bios. It seemed to be rather normal thing to happen when something went wrong with the older one.
> 
> Tried some wPrime and submitted to WPrime Benchmark thread



thanks dude, sweet overclocking, i'll go over there now and update the scoreboard.  Thanks again.


----------



## Meizuman (Dec 1, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> thanks dude, sweet overclocking, i'll go over there now and update the scoreboard.  Thanks again.



Hehee, just wait when I get cold air in my machine. 







And this was just about -6ºC outside. It was few days after I got my rig up and running. The CPU cooler fan was running @ 11V because it was behind a Zalman controller, that has 5-11V adjust. Now the fan runs at full 12V. Little decrease in temps after that.

The intake fans are not very powerful. 37CFM @ 12V and they are also behind the Zalman controller. So they run @ 11V also when maxed.

I have the Zalman MFC1 Plus Controller. If it only could go all the way up to 12V... 

EDIT: Some testing with PiFast, quite decent result, 6th place in hwbot.org
Both results in my profile.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2008)

Meizuman said:


> Hehee, just wait when I get cold air in my machine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn, I wish I can get those temps right now.  I added a run to the thread now, you got some catching up to do  hahahahha, just barely beat your score.  Im working on a higher clock but this chip is making it difficult.


----------



## Meizuman (Dec 2, 2008)

Hmm. I haven't tried to change the priority in the task manager... Should it do any difference? Check the edit on my last post.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2008)

Meizuman said:


> Hmm. I haven't tried to change the priority in the task manager... Should it do any difference? Check the edit on my last post.



ha, i am sooo jealous of your temperatures right now haha.  It is hot as hell where I live (miami, florida), however the temps are cool now, but still no where near what you are getting 


changing the priority makes a difference sometimes, depending on the task, Kei had done a research on that and posted some valuable information on that, but he only tried it while gaming.  W prime is a multithreaded benchmark, I dont think changing the priority will do a difference, but hey give it a shot


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 3, 2008)

i finally got back from my trip its been a while since i last posted here but there has been a few bios updates for my board but i dont know how to to an update and whats this i am hearing about a phenom 2?
heres the link i have a Foxconn A79A-S 

http://www.foxconnchannel.com/support/downloads.aspx

theres something about Raid Drivers and Fix Memory Clock string typing error. Downloads


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 3, 2008)

CP i got my PSU today and this chip maxes out bout the same place most 65nm athlon chips do 3.3ghz couldn't get it stable to even run Super PI and i wasn't going to go higher then 1.42v that i was already at because idle was at 42c even with my HDT1283 cooling it. maybe once the temp goes down in my room and i get feeling better i will try again.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> i finally got back from my trip its been a while since i last posted here but there has been a few bios updates for my board but i dont know how to to an update and whats this i am hearing about a phenom 2?
> heres the link i have a Foxconn A79A-S
> 
> http://www.foxconnchannel.com/support/downloads.aspx
> ...



well about the Phenom 2, haha, enjoy!!!

http://www.physorg.com/news146511302.html


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> CP i got my PSU today and this chip maxes out bout the same place most 65nm athlon chips do 3.3ghz couldn't get it stable to even run Super PI and i wasn't going to go higher then 1.42v that i was already at because idle was at 42c even with my HDT1283 cooling it. maybe once the temp goes down in my room and i get feeling better i will try again.



damn dude, that sucks.  That thing just needs more voltage .  Man you're inspiring me to get one really bad.  My phenom with four cores enabled idles at mid to high 20's at 1.55v with my water set up.  I'm sure I can push your chip even more.   Did you get it stable at 3.3 GHz though???


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 3, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> damn dude, that sucks.  That thing just needs more voltage .  Man you're inspiring me to get one really bad.  My phenom with four cores enabled idles at mid to high 20's at 1.55v with my water set up.  I'm sure I can push your chip even more.   Did you get it stable at 3.3 GHz though???



i gave up on it for now. I will try some other time when i am feeling better and have more patinas to deal with it. but i think i know why i couldn't get it stable i forgot that the HT was at 5x and i was running 265mhz bus speed so that was way above the 1000mhz that its supposed to run at. I know for sure it wasn't the ram it was running ~400@4-4-4-12@2T@2.15v have had it higher then that before on that voltage. I also gave the chipset and HT more voltage did no good. So it just leaves the CPU holding me back...

BTW the 12v rails on this PSU is solid haven't seen them go below 12.1v even with overclocking and gaming.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i gave up on it for now. I will try some other time when i am feeling better and have more patinas to deal with it. but i think i know why i couldn't get it stable i forgot that the HT was at 5x and i was running 265mhz bus speed so that was way above the 1000mhz that its supposed to run at. I know for sure it wasn't the ram it was running ~400@4-4-4-12@2T@2.15v have had it higher then that before on that voltage. I also gave the chipset and HT more voltage did no good. So it just leaves the CPU holding me back...
> 
> BTW the 12v rails on this PSU is solid haven't seen them go below 12.1v even with overclocking and gaming.



Yeah well, from experiences, i'll tell you something.  Even when adding more voltage, sometimes keeping the HT below 1000 MHz will be the key to stability.  

What PSU did you get, the Silverstone in your specs??


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 3, 2008)

yup the Silverstone in my specs.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> yup the Silverstone in my specs.



I shall go check it out now ::: types google.com:::


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 3, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> well about the Phenom 2, haha, enjoy!!!
> 
> http://www.physorg.com/news146511302.html



I feel a New Build Coming Real Soon 
i updated my bios through Fox live Update now i have the option to set my ram at 400 667 800 1333 1066

and a new option appeared its 
TLB PATCH  
disable/enable
its disabled by default


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 3, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> I shall go check it out now ::: types google.com:::



so what you come across when you googled it?


----------



## Squark (Dec 3, 2008)

My chip seems determined not to clock stable over 3Ghz

Seemingly whatever settings I use it isn't stable at 3.1Ghz


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 3, 2008)

Squark said:


> My chip seems determined not to clock stable over 3Ghz
> 
> Seemingly whatever settings I use it isn't stable at 3.1Ghz



did u try using lower mult. and higher bus speed?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> I feel a New Build Coming Real Soon
> i updated my bios through Fox live Update now i have the option to set my ram at 400 667 800 1333 1066
> 
> and a new option appeared its
> ...



Don't know what the TLB patch is.  However why a new build?  Its socket AM2, just put the CPU in and start overclocking


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> so what you come across when you googled it?



just looked a couple of specs and stuff.


for example:
http://www.xoxide.com/silverstone-zeus-st65zf-650w-psu.html


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 3, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> just looked a couple of specs and stuff.
> 
> 
> for example:
> http://www.xoxide.com/silverstone-zeus-st65zf-650w-psu.html



yup thats the one but mine is black. wish it had 2 12v rails and not 4 and wasn't so loud but no biggie to me all of my fans are loud


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> yup thats the one but mine is black. wish it had 2 12v rails and not 4 and wasn't so loud but no biggie to me all of my fans are loud



hahah, im with you on that, i put some high flow fans in the rig for the rad, oh man, its crazy.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 3, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hahah, im with you on that, i put some high flow fans in the rig for the rad, oh man, its crazy.



mine is going to be worse then it is now once i get the Antec 300 because of all the fans in it... looks like i am always going to have to have music or something on.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> mine is going to be worse then it is now once i get the Antec 300 because of all the fans in it... looks like i am always going to have to have music or something on.



ha, I always do so it doesn't bother me.  AC is always on to sleep anyways so its no big deal, but the noise difference is considerable hehe.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 3, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> ha, I always do so it doesn't bother me.  AC is always on to sleep anyways so its no big deal, but the noise difference is considerable hehe.



I sleep with my TV on so it shouldn't keep me awake at night. I am gonna have to rig something up to do something bout the LED fans being so bright at night while i have no case


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I sleep with my TV on so it shouldn't keep me awake at night. I am gonna have to rig something up to do something bout the LED fans being so bright at night while i have no case



uh oh, I put a chair in front of my case   Keeps the light from spreading.

I got a huge 200+mm side fan with blue leds, my rear case fan is also led, plus my ram cooler.  The chair does the job!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 4, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> uh oh, I put a chair in front of my case   Keeps the light from spreading.
> 
> I got a huge 200+mm side fan with blue leds, my rear case fan is also led, plus my ram cooler.  The chair does the job!!



kinda hard for me to do that  i don't have a case yet. It should be here friday but i can't have it till Xmas


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> kinda hard for me to do that  i don't have a case yet. It should be here friday but i can't have it till Xmas



man I hate waiting for presents hehehe.  disconnect your fans at night hehehe


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 4, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> man I hate waiting for presents hehehe.  disconnect your fans at night hehehe



could but i might as well just turn it off lol. 
BTW 3dmark scores with video card at 715/1900/1800 (core shaders mem) CPU @3ghz ram @440(880)@4-4-4-12 I score about 11k in 3dmark 06 using AMD Fusion. (i forgot to take a SS not with it too night) I will be benching again sometime this week at 3.1ghz and what ever else i can get it stable at. also after gaming and Orthos for hours CPU temp hasn't passed 35c (2.6ghz@1.168v) stock voltage is 1.18v


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> could but i might as well just turn it off lol.
> BTW 3dmark scores with video card at 715/1900/1800 (core shaders mem) CPU @3ghz ram @440(880)@4-4-4-12 I score about 11k in 3dmark 06 using AMD Fusion. (i forgot to take a SS not with it too night) I will be benching again sometime this week at 3.1ghz and what ever else i can get it stable at. also after gaming and Orthos for hours CPU temp hasn't passed 35c (2.6ghz@1.168v) stock voltage is 1.18v



thats not bad dude.  Here is a screen of one of my runs with my Athlon 64 X2 6000+ and my 2900xt





comparing to mine, I think you did great    However, I did not have AMD Fusion back then.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks bro  I was disappointed i wanted higher but it will come in time. I still gotta tweak alittle. Also I found the max bus speed my board will do is 320 even with 1.5v on northbridge. My old Nforce 4 Gigabyte board maxed out around 32x so I'm kinda disappointed but 320mhz will be just fine to max out almost any CPU i put in i am sure.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Thanks bro  I was disappointed i wanted higher but it will come in time. I still gotta tweak alittle. Also I found the max bus speed my board will do is 320 even with 1.5v on northbridge. My old Nforce 4 Gigabyte board maxed out around 32x so I'm kinda disappointed but 320mhz will be just fine to max out almost any CPU i put in i am sure.



as you tweak more and get more familiar with the chip, you'll see better results.  Just gotta find that sweet spot


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 4, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> as you tweak more and get more familiar with the chip, you'll see better results.  Just gotta find that sweet spot



doesn't help any that this is a new board too. So i got a new board new CPU and also ram that i haven't had much time to mess with before my old board died.... So i am learning
a new board,New chipset,New CPU, and how my ram acts with this board


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> doesn't help any that this is a new board too. So i got a new board new CPU and also ram that i haven't had much time to mess with before my old board died.... So i am learning
> a new board,New chipset,New CPU, and how my ram acts with this board



that pin points exactly to what I said.  Im still trying to learn my ram, so we are on the same boat.  This ram i have never oc'ed.  I just use my multi, but now that I have the desired CPU clock, I want to push my ram.


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 4, 2008)

can i set my ram to 800mhz its at 400 right now because my fsb is at 200 and it just doubles as i bring it up so at 220 i would be at 440
what you think?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> can i set my ram to 800mhz its at 400 right now because my fsb is at 200 and it just doubles as i bring it up so at 220 i would be at 440
> what you think?



440 will mean your ram is running at 880 MHz, should be able to run that fine.


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 4, 2008)

Well my computer took a dump 

1 of the tubes connected to the video card waterblock came off and my video card went wild and i shut it off and cleaned off the fluid and removed some of it might have to rma it to diamond will see in a few hours

Its a 4870x2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AHAHAHAHHAAHAHAH hopefully they replace it


----------



## LeMoose (Dec 4, 2008)

that sucks man  =(


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 4, 2008)

ok GOOD news it still works doing a benchmark right now the temps are 35C on idle 
might call diamond because i have been hearing this whining sound since i bought the card every time the card is under load i googled it and they said it was a capacitor and it would be ok what you think guys?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 4, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> ok GOOD news it still works doing a benchmark right now the temps are 35C on idle
> might call diamond because i have been hearing this whining sound since i bought the card every time the card is under load i googled it and they said it was a capacitor and it would be ok what you think guys?



I would RMA it. I had a 7900GS that did that it held up ok for a few months until i did a voltmod and it couldn't handle the stress. I think you got a weak cap on the card and it may not hold up to heavy stress and high overclocks


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 4, 2008)

Alright ill email diamond today and if i dont get an answer ill call


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 4, 2008)

Rash-Un-Al said:


> The 3.0 GHz AM3 Phenom II will not be available until April 2009.
> 
> Phenom II X4 945 Black Edition -- 3.0 GHz, 8 MB, Deneb, Socket AM3, April 2009
> *[*]Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition -- 3.0 GHz, 8 MB, Deneb, Socket AM2+, on January, *2009
> ...



For some reason, the *bold* is all that I can see.  Anyone know the projected pricing?


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 4, 2008)

batmang said:


> For some reason, the *bold* is all that I can see.  Anyone know the projected pricing?



$15000

i would think cheaper then intel

i read that some website was doing preoders and they were going for 300-500 USD but the site was down(Figures)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> Well my computer took a dump
> 
> 1 of the tubes connected to the video card waterblock came off and my video card went wild and i shut it off and cleaned off the fluid and removed some of it might have to rma it to diamond will see in a few hours
> 
> Its a 4870x2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AHAHAHAHHAAHAHAH hopefully they replace it



damn dude that sucks.  Thank god you got it figured out.  I found a leak on mine yesterday myself.  it was leaking down the front fascia of the case and shorting out with my fan, I thought I was stable at 3.3 Ghz till yesterday, I was mad, then I noticed what was going on.  Fixed the leak, cleaned it up and the fan works fine along with everything else, thanks god.

BTW, I would RMA that card bro, why risk it!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2008)

batmang said:


> For some reason, the *bold* is all that I can see.  Anyone know the projected pricing?



I heard the AM2 Phenom II 940 BE was going to be $250-300.  The AM3 ones I believe are going to be upwards of $300 I heard.


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 5, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> I heard the AM2 Phenom II 940 BE was going to be $250-300.  The AM3 ones I believe are going to be upwards of $300 I heard.



what would be the major diff between the am2 and am3 

is am3 DDR3 only?
what would be better am2 or am3


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> what would be the major diff between the am2 and am3
> 
> is am3 DDR3 only?
> what would be better am2 or am3



AM2 is going to be DDR2 and 125W TDP, AM3 will support DDR3 and will be 95W TDP.  Really won't know what would be better to be honest.  Im assuming eventually AM3 will be better.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 5, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> AM2 is going to be DDR2 and 125W TDP, AM3 will support DDR3 and will be 95W TDP.  Really won't know what would be better to be honest.  Im assuming eventually AM3 will be better.



isn't the AM3 also going to be a different socket?(number of pins)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> isn't the AM3 also going to be a different socket?(number of pins)



nope, most boards are going to be AM3 compatible just through a BIOS update.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 5, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> nope, most boards are going to be AM3 compatible just through a BIOS update.



when are the new boards coming out then that have over 1k pins?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> when are the new boards coming out then that have over 1k pins?



well the boards we have now will be compatible with AM3, most of them.  Mine for example the M3A79-T is AM3 compatible with a bios update.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 5, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> well the boards we have now will be compatible with AM3, most of them.  Mine for example the M3A79-T is AM3 compatible with a bios update.



I have read that my board also will support AM3 but nothing official on mine yet. If it doesn't i am going to be  then it will lead to  

 think you got my point


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I have read that my board also will support AM3 but nothing official on mine yet. If it doesn't i am going to be  then it will lead to
> 
> think you got my point



maybe not right off the bat, but i'm sure it will, your board is pretty popular.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 5, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> maybe not right off the bat, but i'm sure it will, your board is pretty popular.



sure hope so. but hey i can wait. If it takes awhile atleast it will give it time for prices to be down and if there are any problems with the chip (like the 1st Phenoms) it will already be known.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> sure hope so. but hey i can wait. If it takes awhile atleast it will give it time for prices to be down and if there are any problems with the chip (like the 1st Phenoms) it will already be known.



good way to think of it.  I am risking it though, I'm going to get the AM2 Phenom II as soon as it hits the stores for sale.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 5, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> good way to think of it.  I am risking it though, I'm going to get the AM2 Phenom II as soon as it hits the stores for sale.


only if i beat ya to it CP lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 5, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> good way to think of it.  I am risking it though, I'm going to get the AM2 Phenom II as soon as it hits the stores for sale.



hope things work out ok for you and can't wait to see the benchmarks.... 
wish my downloads(legal downloads)  would finish so i can start overclocking


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 5, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> sure hope so. but hey i can wait. If it takes awhile atleast it will give it time for prices to be down and if there are any problems with the chip (like the 1st Phenoms) it will already be known.


thats whats killing AMD bro!!!! buy as soon as it comes out to bump her stock and keep her in business!!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 5, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> thats whats killing AMD bro!!!! buy as soon as it comes out to bump her stock and keep her in business!!!!



If i had the money to spend on it right when released i would be more then happy to help AMD out. But because i am 16 and don't have a job anymore i can't.(and for some reason my family won't just buy me everything i want anymore like when i was 12 and younger )


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2008)

Dont worry Brad if you do its ok, maybe we can start our own thread .

POS, come on santas gotta bring you some money


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 5, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Dont worry Brad if you do its ok, maybe we can start our own thread .
> 
> POS, come on santas gotta bring you some money



thats how i got the Antec 300 and the ram  also i planed on getting a new videocard (maybe 2) I can't hold on to the money till 09 I have to spend it ASAP or it kills me(weren't most people like that when they were younger)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thats how i got the Antec 300 and the ram  also i planed on getting a new videocard (maybe 2) I can't hold on to the money till 09 I have to spend it ASAP or it kills me(weren't most people like that when they were younger)



Im 21 now, and i'm still like that hehehe.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 5, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Im 21 now, and i'm still like that hehehe.



nice that i'm not the only one


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 5, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I have read that my board also will support AM3 but nothing official on mine yet. If it doesn't i am going to be  then it will lead to
> 
> think you got my point


Oh but it is


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 5, 2008)

Thank you Shadow. I haven't checked in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2008)

great news POS


----------



## LeMoose (Dec 5, 2008)

I cant believe I'm not seeing M3A32 on the Asus AM3 compatible motherboards =(


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 5, 2008)

I dont think mine is so i will probably make a new AM3 build if Foxconn doesnt make a bios update


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 5, 2008)

LeMoose said:


> I cant believe I'm not seeing M3A32 on the Asus AM3 compatible motherboards =(



It does work. I saw someone with a M3A32 with a 940.


----------



## Squark (Dec 5, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> did u try using lower mult. and higher bus speed?



The FSB is currently at 232 and a multi of 13, when I was testing it before it didn't like 235*13 (it would boot but not stable, though I didn't play with voltage too much), I don't think my memory could take too much more (though I don't know how to stop the FSB: DRAM ratio being 1:2).

Any ideas? Have I just got a bad clocker?

I'd really like to push to 3.1Ghz

I'm going to by installing a new fan cooler (S1283) at the weekend so I can check the code on the chip then.


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 5, 2008)

Woke up this morning and deided to do some overclockings since it was clod outside, so i opend my window and started doing some bios changes and i managed to hit a stable 
3.2ghz  overclock and check out my temps 

idle




load


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2008)

^^^^haha, thats awesome dude


----------



## LeMoose (Dec 5, 2008)

Assassin, lol I know

Just opened my door the other day to get some fresh air, and my cpu temp dropped 12 degrees almost instantly.  
I guess the cold norwegian winters are good for something. 
About -3C now, should try some serious OC'ing in mid-january when were at -15C =P


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2008)

i'm so jealous!!!

Can I move into one of your houses for a few days, i'll overclock and leave!! hahaha


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 5, 2008)

LeMoose said:


> Assassin, lol I know
> 
> Just opened mye door the other day to get some fresh air, and my cpu temp dropped 12 degrees almost instantly.
> I guess the cold norwegian winters are good for something.
> About -3C now, should try some serious OC'ing in mid-january when were at -15C =P



i am in California so its not always cold gonna try pushing it to 3.3 in a few mins might be able to push it further!!!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 5, 2008)

LeMoose said:


> Assassin, lol I know
> 
> Just opened mye door the other day to get some fresh air, and my cpu temp dropped 12 degrees almost instantly.
> I guess the cold norwegian winters are good for something.
> About -3C now, should try some serious OC'ing in mid-january when were at -15C =P



Fans are only good for Airflow, Temp Maintaining relies on the surrounding air/ambient temps.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 6, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> Woke up this morning and deided to do some overclockings since it was clod outside, so i opend my window and started doing some bios changes and i managed to hit a stable
> 3.2ghz  overclock and check out my temps
> 
> idle
> ...


god your a fast o/c'er mate?
how did ya change cpu freq so fast and boot up? your clock is one minute difference between screenies....


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 6, 2008)

i load up prime95 
after i took the screen shot
look at the bottom left its the green box


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 6, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> god your a fast o/c'er mate?
> how did ya change cpu freq so fast and boot up? your clock is one minute difference between screenies....



probably modifying the App, or he is booting up and had those previous images made.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

> god your a fast o/c'er mate?
> how did ya change cpu freq so fast and boot up? your clock is one minute difference between screenies....



I think CPU-z just had the wrong reading the first time, happens sometimes.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

Well folks, after many weeks of testing and tweaking, my new everyday settings, stable so far for a whole week with occasional Prime 95 sessions.  So far I can game, browse (now), and do everything I regularly do without it crashing.  This chip is 140W, it loves juice, and as you see temps are great, so CPU is still happy and healthy


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 6, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well folks, after many weeks of testing and tweaking, my new everyday settings, stable so far for a whole week with occasional Prime 95 sessions.  So far I can game, browse (now), and do everything I regularly do without it crashing.  This chip is 140W, it loves juice, and as you see temps are great, so CPU is still happy and healthy



only 2 cores are working?
shows them at 2% each


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 6, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well folks, after many weeks of testing and tweaking, my new everyday settings, stable so far for a whole week with occasional Prime 95 sessions.  So far I can game, browse (now), and do everything I regularly do without it crashing.  This chip is 140W, it loves juice, and as you see temps are great, so CPU is still happy and healthy


nice CP but why cant ya speed up the bus to get more bang outta the memory? i see your HT link is under 2000mhz... do you see any slower tests having it so low?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 6, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> only 2 cores are working?
> shows them at 2% each


thats because the system is idling.... don't you see even on your rig the cpu cores go up 1-2% at idle?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 6, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> I think CPU-z just had the wrong reading the first time, happens sometimes.


i only seen that problem from a store brand pc.... but ya never know CP...


----------



## merkk (Dec 6, 2008)

Grats on your 24/7 overclock CP . I ran mine at 3.211 1.53v for a couple of weeks trouble free but i just can not bring my self to running that voltage 24/7 on the cpu so i drop back to 3.125 1.45v .I'am sure you guys seen this link but just in case this show us what we got to look forward to
http://www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=10801&Itemid=1


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 6, 2008)

cp through us some 3dmark06 scores


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 6, 2008)

Here Cp this is a great cpu stress test lol..... AMD rocks mate!


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 6, 2008)

merkk said:


> Grats on your 24/7 overclock CP . I ran mine at 3.211 1.53v for a couple of weeks trouble free but i just can not bring my self to running that voltage 24/7 on the cpu so i drop back to 3.125 1.45v .I'am sure you guys seen this link but just in case this show us what we got to look forward to
> http://www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=10801&Itemid=1


Hell yeah Merk!!! 
I cant wait to get paws on one of them


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

thanks for the replies guys.  Well I can give you guys some 3dmark scores soon, i'm trying to figure out why AMD Fusion does not want to work even in advanced mode, only works in basic mode.  But i'll have them soon.

Full, this RAM does not overclock very well dude, as soon as I bring it up a bit system becomes unstable.  I've fed it up to 2.3v, still no stability from them.  What do ya think?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

merkk said:


> Grats on your 24/7 overclock CP . I ran mine at 3.211 1.53v for a couple of weeks trouble free but i just can not bring my self to running that voltage 24/7 on the cpu so i drop back to 3.125 1.45v .I'am sure you guys seen this link but just in case this show us what we got to look forward to
> http://www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=10801&Itemid=1



well dude, screw it, I think this chip can take it for a while, and the Phenom II will be here as early as December 20th for some stores   .  So if it messes up who cares, i'll grab one of those babies


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 6, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> thanks for the replies guys.  Well I can give you guys some 3dmark scores soon, i'm trying to figure out why AMD Fusion does not want to work even in advanced mode, only works in basic mode.  But i'll have them soon.
> 
> Full, this RAM does not overclock very well dude, as soon as I bring it up a bit system becomes unstable.  I've fed it up to 2.3v, still no stability from them.  What do ya think?


i find dropping the ram's voltage to 2.18v and just loosen up the the last timing setting a bit works at 900mhz
i told ya b4 (bitching) that the tracers suck.... but i have found the limit on these crappy sticks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> i find dropping the ram's voltage to 2.18v and just loosen up the the last timing setting a bit works at 900mhz
> i told ya b4 (bitching) that the tracers suck.... but i have found the limit on these crappy sticks



so what timings you suggest running?  Remember I run them at DDR 1066 2.2v.  5-5-5-15-30


----------



## merkk (Dec 6, 2008)

Well CP when i run my ram at 1066 it dosen't overclock at all to. What has work the best for me is to drop the ram back to 800 and bring the NB & HT up to the 2400-2500 mhz  range and that has score better in apps for me than 1066 running at 205-207 (my max for 1066 ) NB & HT . The 9850 i got the frist week they came out and it hates Multi . With my ACC at +6% it will not boot at 3.2 16x But drop the multi to 13.5 and add 247 HT Bamm ! 3.211 mhz stable np .


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 6, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> so what timings you suggest running?  Remember I run them at DDR 1066 2.2v.  5-5-5-15-30


thats your problem right there.. your using 1066 mode, 
Run them at 800MHz and clock the bus speed to get up there and higher...
Id suggest trying 4.4.4.12.22 @ 2.20v for what i think your going to push for lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> thats your problem right there.. your using 1066 mode,
> Run them at 800MHz and clock the bus speed to get up there and higher...
> Id suggest trying 4.4.4.12.22 @ 2.20v for what i think your going to push for lol



yeah those settings are written outside the box heheh.


What FSB and multi you reccommend for 3.3 Ghz??


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 6, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah those settings are written outside the box heheh.
> 
> 
> What FSB and multi you reccommend for 3.3 Ghz??


Well i didn't write them there for fun ya know lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 6, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> thanks for the replies guys.  Well I can give you guys some 3dmark scores soon, i'm trying to figure out why AMD Fusion does not want to work even in advanced mode, only works in basic mode.  But i'll have them soon.
> 
> Full, this RAM does not overclock very well dude, as soon as I bring it up a bit system becomes unstable.  I've fed it up to 2.3v, still no stability from them.  What do ya think?



chicken check out this ram speed http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=457012

kinda loose but it would be a good starting point(btw thats on ram that was $38)


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 6, 2008)

try my fav of x14 and 230fsb = 920MHz ram
x10 ht link and mem in bios =2300MHz on both
3.22GHz


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 6, 2008)

shit i thought you said 3.2... sorry try fsb228 and 14.5 multi
and keep all the other settings what i posted b4


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 6, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> well dude, screw it, I think this chip can take it for a while, and the Phenom II will be here as early as December 20th for some stores   .  So if it messes up who cares, i'll grab one of those babies



What stores I MUST KNOW!!!!

lol i thought jan 8?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 6, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> What stores I MUST KNOW!!!!
> 
> lol i thought jan 8?


yeah i thought jan too but the more i read the dates keep getting further away.... COMMON AMD!!!! GET WITH IT!


----------



## merkk (Dec 6, 2008)

Dec 20 north america http://www.theinquirer.net/gb/inquirer/news/2008/12/05/phenom-ii-fore-christmas $275 dollars for the Phenom 2 940


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

thanks merkk, thats the exact same article I read, you just got to it first.


About my RAM, FUll, ill try these settings out tomorrow as I'm going to bed now, but remember the RAM at 920 MHz even with 4-4-4-12-20 will not give me better performance than the ram at 535 5-5-5-15-30, tried that before, I will have to be able to put it at DDR2 800 in the BIOS and using a high FSB to get up to 535 with 4-4-4-12-20 timings.  Probably will take more voltage too!  Last time I tried to do that it would not boot.


----------



## Squark (Dec 6, 2008)

Squark said:


> The FSB is currently at 232 and a multi of 13, when I was testing it before it didn't like 235*13 (it would boot but not stable, though I didn't play with voltage too much), I don't think my memory could take too much more (though I don't know how to stop the FSB: DRAM ratio being 1:2).
> 
> Any ideas? Have I just got a bad clocker?
> 
> ...



Any help for me?


----------



## servermonkey (Dec 6, 2008)

Squark said:


> Any help for me?



214x14.5 ??


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 6, 2008)

merkk said:


> Dec 20 north america http://www.theinquirer.net/gb/inquirer/news/2008/12/05/phenom-ii-fore-christmas $275 dollars for the Phenom 2 940



theinquirer i don`t know he seems to post fake stuff to get hits sometimes wait and see.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 6, 2008)

Squark said:


> Any help for me?



Ok first do you have DDR2 800 or 1066 ganged or unganged,Also try in memory options the 6.9 ratio for memory.is your chip multi unlocked?


----------



## Squark (Dec 6, 2008)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Ok first do you have DDR2 800 or 1066 ganged or unganged,Also try in memory options the 6.9 ratio for memory.is your chip multi unlocked?



DDR2 800 Unganged
Its the X4 9950BE so it should be multi unlocked

I've been looking through the mem options in the Bios and I can't seem to see a ratio mentioned, I must be over looking it somewhere.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 6, 2008)

Squark said:


> DDR2 800 Unganged
> Its the X4 9950BE so it should be multi unlocked
> 
> I've been looking through the mem options in the Bios and I can't seem to see a ratio mentioned, I must be over looking it somewhere.



I will look it up here just give me a few mins to reboot and write it down lol .

ok go to memory options then under channel interleaving select [20:16,9] .

Say could you post a cpuz screen shot of your cpu and memory spd`s ?


----------



## Squark (Dec 6, 2008)

H82LUZ73 said:


> I will look it up here just give me a few mins to reboot and write it down lol .
> 
> ok go to memory options then under channel interleaving select [20:16,9] .
> 
> Say could you post a cpuz screen shot of your cpu and memory spd`s ?



Thanks
I did upload a pic of CPU-Z a couple of pages back, I'll try and find it





Is that enough?


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 6, 2008)

Squark said:


> Thanks
> I did upload a pic of CPU-Z a couple of pages back, I'll try and find it
> 
> 
> ...



the tab that says sdp i need.your cpu 125 watt? try the multi at x15.5 stock should do 3.1


----------



## Squark (Dec 6, 2008)

H82LUZ73 said:


> the tab that says sdp i need.your cpu 125 watt? try the multi at x15.5 stock should do 3.1



Yep it's the 125W version




That one enough or do you need all the Slot pages?


----------



## merkk (Dec 6, 2008)

H82LUZ73
First off i'am not using the Asus 79-t mother board i'am using a Foxconn a79a-s can not tell you what Volts to use on your NB. The foxconn board not the same i use 1.95v on my NB and 1.35v HT to make 2500 NB & HT prime stable here some screen shot of mine .Now just becuse most of Asus guys can not do it dosen't mean it don't work. Maybe you should have gotten the Foxconn board instead .


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 6, 2008)

merkk said:


> H82LUZ73
> First off i'am not using the Asus 79-t mother board i'am using a Foxconn a79a-s can not tell you what Volts to use on your NB. The foxconn board not the same i use 1.95v on my NB and 1.35v HT to make 2500 NB & HT prime stable here some screen shot of mine .Now just becuse most of Asus guys can not do it dosen't mean it don't work. Maybe you should have gotten the Foxconn board instead .




Hell yea Foxcoon FTW!!!!!!!!


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 6, 2008)

which one you getting people the 920 or 940 
i am probably going to buy the more expensive one so the $300 940


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 6, 2008)

OMG LOOK WHAT I FOUND!!!

940 at $305 USD
http://alrightdeals.com/Item.htm?Id=S1_CPUs_AMD.Phenom.Quad___78616

920 at $265
http://alrightdeals.com/Item.htm?Id=S1_CPUs_AMD.Phenom.Quad___78618

They are already sold out i dont know if its the preorders or they just havent started talking them


----------



## merkk (Dec 6, 2008)

I,am getting a Phenom 2 940 as soon as it hit new egg . I think the price will be better there .


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 6, 2008)

yup newegg ftw


merkk can you use AMD Overdrive because mine hangs when i set it on auto clock
whats you 9950be at?
mines at 3.2 at 1.4v


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 6, 2008)

merkk said:


> H82LUZ73
> First off i'am not using the Asus 79-t mother board i'am using a Foxconn a79a-s can not tell you what Volts to use on your NB. The foxconn board not the same i use 1.95v on my NB and 1.35v HT to make 2500 NB & HT prime stable here some screen shot of mine .Now just becuse most of Asus guys can not do it dosen't mean it don't work. Maybe you should have gotten the Foxconn board instead .



not sure where this is from but nice overclock,I just want him to try the multi at 15.5 to see if it runs at stock volts at 3.1 gig.

So he will have 

fsb 200 
cpu volts at 1.25 
ht at 10x =2000 mhz 
ram at 800

Oh and the NB at stock 1.30v


----------



## merkk (Dec 6, 2008)

Well on my old DFI board i try the auto clock didnt go that well so i stop using it.I have not try it on the foxconn board . I don't have a 9950BE i'am using a early 9850BE i got the frist week they came out on new egg. It dosen't over clock the same as the 9950 do . My 9850 hates multi like all HT (FBS) to get it to over clocks . My highest stable over clock is 3.2 mhz but i got to run 1.53v on the cpu to do it . The NB & HT is set at 247 mhz cpu was 13.0x or (A) for Foxconn cpu multi. This is all using vista-64 bit as the OS .


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 6, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> OMG LOOK WHAT I FOUND!!!
> 
> 940 at $305 USD
> http://alrightdeals.com/Item.htm?Id=S1_CPUs_AMD.Phenom.Quad___78616
> ...



these prices for bulk buys ? 

ku: 78616
Mpn: HDZ940XCGIBOX
AMD PHENOM II X4 940 BLACK EDITION 3.0GHZ CACHE=8MB AM2+ 125W RETAIL
Price: $296.25/1, $295.59/5, $294.88/20, $294.45/100 <<<<<< question here 
Out of stock
Mininum special order quantity: 1
*. Special order may be available if manufacture has it in stock and it usually takes 2-4 days lead time for transferring the product to us before your order is shipped.
*. Email us: sales@alrightdeals.com with the Sku, Mpn, product name and quantity, please don't call for special order inquiry because email is better for documentation and tracing information.
*. We will start to work for your speical order inquiry once we receive it and will answer your email within 1-2 business days depending on the response time from manufactures or other vendors.
*. If your special order inquiry is approved, you may place order now and ignore certain errors/warnings.


----------



## merkk (Dec 6, 2008)

Sorry H82LUZ73 i  reread your post and i see you were talking about the Theinquirer and not about my NB & HT posting sorry man i should have readed it better . But for what ever reason the 79-T dosen't seem to like higher NB with HT link speed for a lot of the ASUS guys . I'am not sure if it the board or the fact that most you are running 9950BE and maybe it the cpu that don't like it .


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 6, 2008)

merkk said:


> Sorry H82LUZ73 i  reread your post and i see you were talking about the Theinquirer and not about my NB & HT posting sorry man i should have readed it better . But for what ever reason the 79-T dosen't seem to like higher NB with HT link speed for a lot of the ASUS guys . I'am not sure if it the board or the fact that most you are running 9950BE and maybe it the cpu that don't like it .



I think it is a little of both .Mine run`s fine until it gets over 2350mhz then hard locks,Also I never did try to up the NB volts .Maybe ASUS knew the PII`s would not have the HT bus speed at 2000 so they left us some head room from stock multi`s.


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 6, 2008)

H82LUZ73 said:


> these prices for bulk buys ?
> 
> ku: 78616
> Mpn: HDZ940XCGIBOX
> ...



Nope thats how much they cost for 1


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 6, 2008)

i have been reading around and some one hit 3.4ghz on a 9950be heres the link its a little old but it still good

http://forums.anandtech.com/messageview.aspx?catid=29&threadid=2247373

Image:
http://img179.imageshack.us/img179/8489/34ghz24nben7.jpg


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> i have been reading around and some one hit 3.4ghz on a 9950be heres the link its a little old but it still good
> 
> http://forums.anandtech.com/messageview.aspx?catid=29&threadid=2247373
> 
> ...




Thought I'd throw some in 

my 9950 at 3.45 GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=431226

my 9850 at 3.6 GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=425352


----------



## Squark (Dec 6, 2008)

Stupid HDT-S1283 doesn't fit  and it blows the wrong way

What a waste of money


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 6, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> Nope thats how much they cost for 1



Sweet this means it cost the same as the 9950BE did 1 month ago


----------



## merkk (Dec 7, 2008)

CP 
 I like the overclock on your old 9850BE cpu 2400 NB & HT link speed .That just make me think maybe the 9950BE just don't like HT (FBS) and are more of a multi X for there over clocks kind of cpu .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2008)

merkk said:


> CP
> I like the overclock on your old 9850BE cpu 2400 NB & HT link speed .That just make me think maybe the 9950BE just don't like HT (FBS) and are more of a multi X for there over clocks kind of cpu .



yeah bro, I maybe just don't have a great 9950, but my 9850 was an amazing chip.  I wish I can have it back, you have no idea.


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 7, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah bro, I maybe just don't have a great 9950, but my 9850 was an amazing chip.  I wish I can have it back, you have no idea.



what happen to it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> what happen to it



took a dump!


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 7, 2008)

too much voltage?

quick question someone wants to buy my 9950be with a zalman 9700 i had on it for less then 3 days before i ended up going with water how much should i sell it for? and any news on an actual date for the phenom 940


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> too much voltage?
> 
> quick question someone wants to buy my 9950be with a zalman 9700 i had on it for less then 3 days before i ended up going with water how much should i sell it for? and any news on an actual date for the phenom 940



late December Early January, but you never know if it can get pushed back dude.

Well I really don';t know what killed it, I was at 3.6 GHz so maybe it just was not a strong chip, never fed it more than 1.5v


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 7, 2008)

who would win 
Phenom 940 3.0ghz vs Core i7 940 2.9ghz?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 7, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> who would win
> Phenom 940 3.0ghz vs Core i7 940 2.9ghz?



I am thinking Core i7. i don't think AMD has done it just yet.(but i hope they have)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2008)

I agree with POS, plus i7's have 8 threads which helps them tremendously in benchmarks.


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 7, 2008)

Maybe ph2 beat the i7 miracles happen you know 

plus its a good price/performance since i wont have to do an entire new build


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> Maybe ph2 beat the i7 miracles happen you know
> 
> plus its a good price/performance since i wont have to do an entire new build



the Phenom II could have a chance at it with the i7 920 on 4 threads not on 8.  On 8 forget about it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2008)

amazing!!!!!!!!!

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1094619&postcount=76


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 7, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> amazing!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1094619&postcount=76



4 gig on air wow who knows what could be done on watercooling

but with 1.9v wow for 5.8ghz+


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> 4 gig on air wow who knows what could be done on watercooling
> 
> but with 1.9v wow for 5.8ghz+



that was on ln2 though, so its ok, for short periods of time of course hehehe.


Well on water AMD promises over 4 GHz.  Im assuming around 4.5 Ghz as an overage overclock on water cooled chips .  You can probably do over 5 GHz on water, but for benching periods only.


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 7, 2008)

woooow i am sold 100% PH2 940 Is all mine!!!!!

Cant wait to see what my bench on 3dmark06 with a ph2 940 at 4ghz maybe 4.5ghz paired up with my 4870x2


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> woooow i am sold 100% PH2 940 Is all mine!!!!!
> 
> Cant wait to see what my bench on 3dmark06 with a ph2 940 at 4ghz maybe 4.5ghz paired up with my 4870x2



that should be awesome dude.

Thats if I don't send my secret ninja to take your 4870x2 hehehehe


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 7, 2008)

ill send mine to go get me a ph2 940


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> ill send mine to go get me a ph2 940



hehhee, well maybe we can have our ninjas work together and we can both get Phenom II's and crossfire 4870x2's


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 7, 2008)

That would be sweet 

quick call i-800-ninja

Hmm i was on google and i see more and more people hitting 3.4ghz on the 9950be hmm i must be doing something wrong here


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> That would be sweet
> 
> quick call i-800-ninja
> 
> Hmm i was on google and i see more and more people hitting 3.4ghz on the 9950be hmm i must be doing something wrong here



WE must be doing something wrong hehehe.



1-800-ninja heheheh


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 7, 2008)

just read on anandech that the 9950 clocks higher on a xp pro or vista 32 then the 64 versions  
i will never go to 32 

and waste my other 5gigs of DDR2 Ram


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> just read on anandech that the 9950 clocks higher on a xp pro or vista 32 then the 64 versions
> i will never go to 32
> 
> and waste my other 5gigs of DDR2 Ram



I have thought about going to 32 bit, I only have 2 gigs of ram so its no big deal for me.

For you its not worth it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2008)

you know whats crazy too!


I work for a steampship line, you know ship containers worldwide.  Import/export.  I heard about a claim that the company had about two years ago which was before I started to work there.  They had shipped a 40' container to south america and the cargo commodity was "Computer Chips", obviously if there was a claim, not all the chips made it there.  At that time, what would have been in there????   I will have to send my Ninja to investigate.  Maybe they were pre release Phenom II's that were already in the making!!!!


:::dials:::  1-800-GONINJA


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 7, 2008)

You should try 32bit your 3d06 score would go higher then 64bit vista 
what are some good timings for memory i have OCZ Platinum 89(4x2gb) of 800mhz DDR2 
link http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227291

should check ebay for ph2


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 7, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> You should try 32bit your 3d06 score would go higher then 64bit vista
> what are some good timings for memory i have OCZ Platinum 89(4x2gb) of 800mhz DDR2
> link http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227291
> 
> should check ebay for ph2



can you get 4-4-4-12? if so what speed can you get them too at those timings and what voltage? If you want to try for higher speeds try 5-5-5-15


----------



## merkk (Dec 8, 2008)

Assassin
 If you running 3.2 as your 24/7 clock try setting your NB to 1.95v ,HT 1.35v ,cpu multi at A (13.0 for you Asus guys) and NT 247 mhz . Memory 5-5-5-15 Like P O S PC said let know how that work for you.


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 8, 2008)

it said that its rated for 5-4-4-15  and that 6-6-6-18 is just for compatibility 
i wiil try it oday something happend and i had to reinstall vista again so i dont have any bench programs


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 8, 2008)

merkk how do you change your memory timings on the board because i dont know how to


----------



## LeMoose (Dec 8, 2008)

Man.. =(

I'm at 3.1Ghz 200x15.5 @ 1.3625 volts and it still fails Prime95 after one minute, 
am I doing something wrong ?

Temps are at a healthy 44-46 degrees during load with my new TRUE


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 8, 2008)

try  these settings for 3.2ghz
fsb 200
16x
1.45v
ACC +2

thats what i use right now

i am at 3.4 but i cant seem to get it stable i run prime but core 3 fails on me every time i tried raising the acc on that core but nothing hmm maybe some more volts but i am at 1.5 already my temps are good 20 on idle and 30 at load


----------



## LeMoose (Dec 9, 2008)

Prime is a bitch =P

ACC, is that some settings in bios ?

And now my AOD is acting up. It says my PCIe speed is 250mhz aka maxed out, which it isn't according to bios where it shows as 100mhz. What the deuce ?
Seems like my cpu is stable at 3.0ghz at 1.45 volts. Thats high =/

NO. It freezes after 5 minutes or so in Prime. Djeez


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 9, 2008)

LeMoose said:


> Prime is a bitch =P
> 
> ACC, is that some settings in bios ?
> 
> ...



Never Mind about Acc you have a sb600 and the new sb750 have acc
you should also check your temps because i see that you have a stock cooler

in my opinion i would overclock in the bios its easy once you get a little dirty


----------



## LeMoose (Dec 9, 2008)

indeed Bios ftw, AOD is cool and all ,but this bogus frequenzy reading and the constant freezing killed it.
Are there really any other cons when upping the volts beside the increased temp?
I've installed the ultra extreme 120 and as of right now I have 32/42 idle/load temps on 2.6ghz and about 39/48 on 3.0, so I guess I can push it still.

Updated my specs, sorry for that


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 9, 2008)

you could kill it but that would require alot of volts right now i am trying 3.4ghz with 1.53v and prime still fails on core 3 so i dont know what i am doing wrong here 

have you considered buying a new mobo a AM2+ 790fx/sb750?
if you do tell me you price range it will improve ocing

big difference from me and you i am water cooled 
20/30 idle/load on 3.2ghz

did you lap you cpu cooler?


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 9, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> 4 gig on air wow who knows what could be done on watercooling
> 
> but with 1.9v wow for 5.8ghz+



I read that was with a Cooler Master Hyper Z600 Cooler  I hope these chips do what the Rv770xt did to nvidia,Make intel lower the over a grand chips .


----------



## LeMoose (Dec 9, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> you could kill it but that would require alot of volts right now i am trying 3.4ghz with 1.53v and prime still fails on core 3 so i dont know what i am doing wrong here
> 
> have you considered buying a new mobo a AM2+ 790fx/sb750?
> if you do tell me you price range it will improve ocing
> ...



omfg, somehow at some point have I decreased the ram voltage from the recommended 2.1 to AUTO  , and I'm back in business it seems.  

That is quite the difference in temps, wow. 
I did not lap the cooler, no. After some reading on the forum, I think I'll look into it.


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 9, 2008)

i have been reading on lapping the cooler and you will lose 1-5c if you lap it i am thinking of lapping my zalman 9500 since i am not using it 

yup you should be careful when you change settings on the bios i always clear my bios when i overclock


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 9, 2008)

Well i ordered the Asus M3A32-T deluxe today and it will be here this coming Monday 
Cant wait to see what this 9850 will do on it.... thinking 3.5-3.6 hopefully.... im hoping its a cherry mobo... till then guys...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 9, 2008)

Thats some wishful thinking, you on a stock cooler? I know I was able to get 3.22Ghz out of my old 9850 on a stock cooler on a SB600 board, I never got to try that on my new SB750 board, but I was able to hit 3.0Ghz on that 9850 on stock volts, you might have a hard time cracking 3.5 depending on cooling.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 9, 2008)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thats some wishful thinking, you on a stock cooler? I know I was able to get 3.22Ghz out of my old 9850 on a stock cooler on a SB600 board, I never got to try that on my new SB750 board, but I was able to hit 3.0Ghz on that 9850 on stock volts, you might have a hard time cracking 3.5 depending on cooling.



mine runs at 3.0ghz at stock voltage and is blazing fast and I can tell you I see zero difference between it and my old rampage with a QX9650. The old system was faster but nothing stresses either  system really and won't anytime soon.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 10, 2008)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thats some wishful thinking, you on a stock cooler? I know I was able to get 3.22Ghz out of my old 9850 on a stock cooler on a SB600 board, I never got to try that on my new SB750 board, but I was able to hit 3.0Ghz on that 9850 on stock volts, you might have a hard time cracking 3.5 depending on cooling.


i run 3.1ghz  24/7 and not new at this.... my cpu is under water and temps even @ 1.375v are high 20's and while running prime she's at 32-34c so im not worried about temps... i know ppl that had a real hard time getting 2.8ghz stable 24/7 and now with the 79-T mobo there hitting 3.4ghz with a bit of playin around.... so 3.5-3.6 should be within margin for what i got.... but time will tell...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2008)

hey full so what board did you order again?

The M3A79-T???

Good luck anyhow


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 10, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey full so what board did you order again?
> 
> The M3A79-T???
> 
> Good luck anyhow


yeah the asus m3a79-t mobo.... ya don't think i can hit 3.5?
i can get 3.2 now but a tad wobbley with this mobo so the 79-T should be better by far hey?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> yeah the asus m3a79-t mobo.... ya don't think i can hit 3.5?
> i can get 3.2 now but a tad wobbley with this mobo so the 79-T should be better by far hey?



at least for me it was a huge difference.  I hit 3.6 GHz with my 9850.

Hey Brad, check this thread out, maybe you can help me.  Check out the last post it has an update.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=78337


----------



## LeMoose (Dec 10, 2008)

Is it really that much difference between the SB600 and the SB750 ?

edit: my cpu is rock solid at 2.8ghz with stock volts, but at 3.0 with as high as 1.45 the system freezes 4 mins into prime.
If my mobo is to blame for this, im sure as socks getting something else soon


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 10, 2008)

LeMoose said:


> Is it really that much difference between the SB600 and the SB750 ?


A six pin difference. At least the way I understand it is that there are six pins on the CPU that the SB600 does not make use of whereas the SB750 does. Also there is a feature that the M3A79-T has called ACC (Advance Clock Calibration) which the M3A32-MVP doesn't have. These extras combine for higher and more stable OC's.

(belive it or not, I learnt all this just on this thread! )


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 10, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> yeah the asus m3a79-t mobo.... ya don't think i can hit 3.5?
> i can get 3.2 now but a tad wobbley with this mobo so the 79-T should be better by far hey?



It better be better by far!!!! I was originally going to go with the M3A32 before I was "talked" out of it by so good folks right here on this thread (humnhmmm) we don't need to mention who do we CP? lol.

I think CP was just poking at you Full cuz in your first post you said you just ordered the M3A32-T.....even I was like WTF? Where do you get one of those??


----------



## servermonkey (Dec 10, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> yeah the asus m3a79-t mobo.... ya don't think i can hit 3.5?
> i can get 3.2 now but a tad wobbley with this mobo so the 79-T should be better by far hey?



can your m3a32 mvp do this on auto volts?
get the m3a79-t NOW


----------



## LeMoose (Dec 10, 2008)

hm , I guess i'll be shopping for motherboards in April or so, then.

m3a79-t flashed to support AM3 CPU, does this include DDR3 ram or is it stuck at DDR2 ?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 10, 2008)

LeMoose said:


> hm , I guess i'll be shopping for motherboards in April or so, then.
> 
> m3a79-t flashed to support AM3 CPU, does this include DDR3 ram or is it stuck at DDR2 ?



Earlier versions may need a bios flash but if you're planning to buy in April, I wouldn't worry the M3A79-T is AM3 ready. Check it out...

http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=149&l3=789&l4=0&model=2503&modelmenu=1


----------



## Squark (Dec 10, 2008)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> A six pin difference. At least the way I understand it is that there are six pins on the CPU that the SB600 does not make use of whereas the SB750 does. Also there is a feature that the M3A79-T has called ACC (Advance Clock Calibration) which the M3A32-MVP doesn't have. These extras combine for higher and more stable OC's.
> 
> (belive it or not, I learnt all this just on this thread! )



I've never quite got ACC, is it worth using or is it best to do things manually?


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 10, 2008)

Squark said:


> I've never quite got ACC, is it worth using or is it best to do things manually?



ACC is weird on my board so its a little complicated. This is what i found out it does if one of the core fails you just add +4 and it should work that is my theory


----------



## servermonkey (Dec 10, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> ACC is weird on my board so its a little complicated. This is what i found out it does if one of the core fails you just add +4 and it should work that is my theory



for me, auto worked up until 3.1.  After that I went manual (+4)...but for some reason.....it likes 4..


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 10, 2008)

some one hit 3.5 on a 9950 and id a 3dmark06 run and got 18577
just wow and his setup is almost the same as mine except i have 8gb and he has 2

http://service.futuremark.com/resultComparison.action?compareResultId=9047584&compareResultType=14

just looked and he has 32bit version 
i guess having 32 does help a lot like 2000 more points in 3dmark06


----------



## Meizuman (Dec 10, 2008)

My best score was 14400 with a single HD4850 512MB. But I still have better CPU results than he has.

CPU1 - 1.62 vs 1.57
CPU2 - 2.31 vs. 2.27

My CPU was running @ 3,2GHz

I think it could be that he started 3DMark with higher clocks and then dropped them. Because it is weird that CPU score would be lower with 300MHz more speed.


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 10, 2008)

the best i got was 165xx with cpu at 3.2 and the latest 4870x2 drivers
it seems i cant go any higher then 3.2 
i booted into 3.4 and started prime but one of the core fails so i brought the acc all the way up to +12 and still nothing any suggestions???


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2008)

LeMoose said:


> Is it really that much difference between the SB600 and the SB750 ?
> 
> edit: my cpu is rock solid at 2.8ghz with stock volts, but at 3.0 with as high as 1.45 the system freezes 4 mins into prime.
> If my mobo is to blame for this, im sure as socks getting something else soon



lack of ACC.  Thats why the SB750 is much better, it has ACC


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 11, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> lack of ACC.  Thats why the SB750 is much better, it has ACC



would someone explain to me what ACC is


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> would someone explain to me what ACC is



info on that is very limited dude, I suggest googling it, I have mysefl and can't find anything on it, just people in forums posting what they think it is, but AMD never really released info on it. I'll tell you one thing, it works wonders


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 11, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> info on that is very limited dude, I suggest googling it, I have mysefl and can't find anything on it, just people in forums posting what they think it is, but AMD never really released info on it. I'll tell you one thing, it works wonders



this is what i found 


> "For the enthusiast however, there's an interesting nugget on the SB750 by AMD in the form of Advanced Clock Calibration (ACC), a new feature which can allow for higher overclocks on a Phenom processor due to some internal mojo that AMD engineers have done and which they won't reveal besides saying that it involves connecting unused pins on the Phenom CPU to the SB750 Southbridge in order to change the CPU's internal timings. This will make it easier to reach some of the higher overclocks long desired by Phenom owners. "



so it looks like AMD is keeping what it does on the DL


----------



## trt740 (Dec 11, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> this is what i found
> 
> 
> so it looks like AMD is keeping what it does on the DL



this is very interesting very interesting.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 11, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> at least for me it was a huge difference.  I hit 3.6 GHz with my 9850.
> 
> Hey Brad, check this thread out, maybe you can help me.  Check out the last post it has an update.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=78337



whats your fastest 24/7 clock with that motherboard prime stable?


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 12, 2008)

Anyone Know if the phenoms 2 940 in fact come out on the 20


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 12, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> Anyone Know if the phenoms 2 940 in fact come out on the 20


Hmm... let me look into my crystal ball!!! if i had to bet on it id say not till march at the earliest man... imo


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 12, 2008)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> It better be better by far!!!! I was originally going to go with the M3A32 before I was "talked" out of it by so good folks right here on this thread (humnhmmm) we don't need to mention who do we CP? lol.
> 
> I think CP was just poking at you Full cuz in your first post you said you just ordered the M3A32-T.....even I was like WTF? Where do you get one of those??


im a tard lol.... thanks for pointing that out to me... i was doing other things and didnt see my boo boo lol


----------



## trt740 (Dec 13, 2008)

hey fellas noticed with my motherboard if I use overdrive stability test my cpu tests fine and works great but if I use prime it won't prime past 3.0. I wonder what the deal is overdrive tests the hell out of my cpu, it gets just as hot as when using  prime and all cores are stressed to 100 percent. I wonder if it is a issue with prime , because my cpu seems to be rock stable now at 3.2ghz with AMD overdrive stability test and it may go higher.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 13, 2008)

trt740 said:


> hey fellas noticed with my motherboard if I use overdrive stability test my cpu tests fine and works great but if I use prime it won't prime past 3.0. I wonder what the deal is overdrive tests the hell out of my cpu, it gets just as hot as when using  prime and all cores are stressed to 100 percent. I wonder if it is a issue with prime , because my cpu seems to be rock stable now at 3.2ghz with AMD overdrive stability test and it may go higher.


prime is meant to fail my friend, don't know why but i was told by a wiz.
I find adding a tad more voltage to the cpu-nb setting in the bios lets me pass Prime... i really wouldn't use Prime to test.... instead use O/D and Everest
I game flawless for hours when she passes AOD stress test


----------



## trt740 (Dec 13, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> prime is meant to fail my friend, don't know why but i was told by a wiz.
> I find adding a tad more voltage to the cpu-nb setting in the bios lets me pass Prime... i really wouldn't use Prime to test.... instead use O/D and Everest
> I game flawless for hours when she passes AOD stress test



I'm a rather experienced overclocker and I understand what you mean I added a bunch of voltage. AOD seems to work better with theses chips, prime seems to find errors when none exist but only with theses amd quads. I'm also very impressed with overdrive auto clock if you up your voltage on you northbridge and cpu, then set the cpu multiplier to auto it will tweak the hell out of your system and find your true max stable clock. It even ups you ram or lowers it as needed and adjusts the multipliers to coincide as well, very impressive never seen so complicated a auto overclocking tool that work so well.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 13, 2008)

trt740 said:


> I'm a rather experienced overclocker and I understand what you mean I added a bunch of voltage. AOD seems to work better with theses chips, prime seems to find errors when none exist but only with theses amd quads. I'm also very impressed with overdrive auto clock if you up your voltage on you northbridge and cpu, then set the cpu multiplier to auto it will tweak the hell out of your system and find your true max stable clock. It even ups you ram or lowers it as needed and adjusts the multipliers to coincide as well, very impressive never seen so complicated a auto overclocking tool that work so well.


Sooo... by setting what ya said i should be able to use auto clock hey?
I never tried it your way but i will... thanks man.... any time i tried to auto clock the system would hang.... I'll let ya know here what  it does for me.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 13, 2008)

should i set the mem to auto as well in the bios?


----------



## trt740 (Dec 13, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> should i set the mem to auto as well in the bios?



set it to it's normal speed in the bios normal, the tool will down your ram clock if it needs to. Just up the northbridge to say 1.5v and your cpu to north bridge voltage and cpu voltage.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 13, 2008)

trt740 said:


> set it to it's normal speed in the bios normal, the tool will down your ram clock if it needs to. Just up the northbridge to say 1.5v and your cpu to north bridge voltage and cpu voltage.


does it take a while mate?
I did what ya said and it would start auto at 200 than 202 exc exc for the bus speed.... how long did it take ya to get the MAX auto the clock?


----------



## trt740 (Dec 13, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> does it take a while mate?
> I did what ya said and it would start auto at 200 than 202 exc exc for the bus speed.... how long did it take ya to get the MAX auto the clock?



25 minutes.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 13, 2008)

trt740 said:


> 25 minutes.


cool mate... im just finishing converting a AVI file so i'll see what happens.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2008)

hey guys, the one time I did try to clock with AOD on auto it took forever, way more than 25 minutes and it only got up to like a 217 FSB.  thats why I never used it again.  Just thought I'd give some feedback.


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 13, 2008)

New Catalyst drivers are out! Supposedly a 8% Performance Gain in Games
DL load it Now!

R700 DELUXE 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ByDM_t0CVDI&feature=channel


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 13, 2008)

don't like the 8.12 ccc
not very stable when it comes to o/c'n the gpu.... and still took a hit in benching so im back to ol trusty 8.10 ccc.... stable as hell imo


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 13, 2008)

The Nvidia GTX295 Spy Pics

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuPhs6BUz88


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 13, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> don't like the 8.12 ccc
> not very stable when it comes to o/c'n the gpu.... and still took a hit in benching so im back to ol trusty 8.10 ccc.... stable as hell imo



ya sometimes it takes mixing of drivers to get that stuff fixed, perhaps you can dump some code from 8.10 into 8.12 CCC or even use NGOHQ drivers with the Clasic CP and just use ATI Tray tools or something


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 14, 2008)

Have you guys seen these new 3 slot car designs like the one from palit?

Well i was looking through youtube and i found this one 4870x2 that looks like the palit but its called Gainward 4870x2 its a triple slot design and its out 



> Gainward’s award Winning  Technology  and High-Performance  / Wide-Bandwidth™ hardware design powered by 2048MB DDR5 version of ATI HD 4870X2 graphics card.ATI HD 4870X2, 2048MB, Equipped with stunning 750MHz on the core clock and a super fast 900MHz (DDR 3600) MHz on the memory clock,  in addition the massive DDR5 2048MB /512bits width memory interface size can undoubtedly allow the graphics processors to achieve higher resolutions without running into memory capacity bottlenecks in games. Gainwards ATI HD 4870X2 series graphics card is definitely the weapon you must have to lead the world of new generation games.



The Specs:
GPU Clockspeed:  	750MHz
Memory: 	2048MB DDR5
Memory Clockspeed: 	900(DDR3600)MHz
Pixels per clock (peak) : 	na
Bandwidth: 	230.4GB/sec
Ramdac: 	400MHz X 2
Bus: 	PCI-Express
Cooling: 	2-Slot Fan
Video-Features: 	HD-Output
Connectivity: 	DVI-I + DVI-I

I guess you can overclock these more since the Diamond Overclocked Edition is 800mhz Gpu and 975Memory


----------



## trt740 (Dec 14, 2008)

*on this topic read this thread and see what you think*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=78775


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 14, 2008)

trt740 said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=78775



its a glitch in the AOD program... i had that happen before also... id rather use the bios since too many ppl have fried there rig using it...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 14, 2008)

probably need to reverse engineer it, and figure out what makes the app tick


----------



## Meizuman (Dec 14, 2008)

I know my maximums are 
HT ref clock = 284
CPU multi x16-x17 (depends on other settings)

But the thing I have been trying is to go for HT ref clock @ 266 and memory multi x4 (would be 1064MHz). But since when I manually set the multi for memory, I cant enable EPP so I cant manually change the timings according to EPP profile. 

Can you guys enable EPP mode on your mobos when manually setting the memory multi?

Once I try to go for 266 with memory multi at x4, it freezes to post screen. Just shows CPU and memory amount.


----------



## Frenchie (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi 

First post on this forum - so much good stuff going on for the 'unclockable Phenoms' 

I was wandering if some one could give me some pointers on how to get that last little bit extra out of my sys.
I'm particularly clueless in overclocking The NB as well as anything RAM timing related. In fact to be honest I'm a bit of a n00b when it comes to overclocking in general (just look at the choice of the motherboard!!  )

Any pointers (particularly with the RAM timings) would be great 

Got specs under my name and here's a link to cpu-z info

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=463006


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2008)

Frenchie said:


> Hi
> 
> First post on this forum - so much good stuff going on for the 'unclockable Phenoms'
> 
> ...




welcome to TPU buddy.

For now, until you get the feel of overclocking and you understand more how everything relates when overclocking, just use your multiplier.

Set your FSB back to 200 and just use the multiplier to bring up the clock little by little.  When the clock becomes unstable then add a bit of voltage until it becomes stable.  HOwever, please make sure you watch your temps, they tend to increase rapidly as you increase voltage!!

Keep us updated.


----------



## Frenchie (Dec 14, 2008)

Lol ok took me 10 minutes of resetting my CMOS to get my computer to post and load again!
Got up to a x16 M bringing it in at 3214 @ 1.47 V!  Not too bad.. scored 25.297S on super Pi and I even managed 1 pass of 3dm06 cpu test scoring 4173 points but as soon as I tried a second consecutive pass in a row everything went tits up - ended up with a White screen of death - no text or posting and no way to reset the Bios apart from resetting the CMOS repeatedly - thought I'd blown my gpu somehow as the screen was showing a signal >.<.

Definitely a trouser filling moment! 

Had to fiddle a little with the NB voltage and my ram voltage as well to get it too 3.2 but it's definitely not going any higher then that! 
Kept an eye on temps using everest  the cores were up at 58C and the overall temp was 54-56 under load

Once I've had some Dutch Courage (a Heinikenor two) I'll be up for some more tweaking tips but I need to calm my nerves first


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2008)

Frenchie said:


> Lol ok took me 10 minutes of resetting my CMOS to get my computer to post and load again!
> Got up to a x16 M bringing it in at 3214 @ 1.47 V!  Not too bad.. scored 25.297S on super Pi and I even managed 1 pass of 3dm06 cpu test scoring 4173 points but as soon as I tried a second consecutive pass in a row everything went tits up - ended up with a White screen of death - no text or posting and no way to reset the Bios apart from resetting the CMOS repeatedly - thought I'd blown my gpu somehow as the screen was showing a signal >.<.
> 
> Definitely a trouser filling moment!
> ...



haha, relax for a bit take a break, tweaking is everything.  Don't try to go higher for now, jus try to perfect this setup and get it stable.  You'll enjoy it more like that trust me!!

oh and btw, don't go any higher niether, 58ºc seems to be the max I would push any of my chips, I don't reccommend any higher dude, just a tip.


----------



## Frenchie (Dec 14, 2008)

Y for sure Max recomended Heat for them is 61C so i definitely want to stay at least a couple of C away from that .
How is 3214 unstable for a 9850 clocked just on the multiplyer, about average? - It's a 3 step i think if that helps


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2008)

Frenchie said:


> Y for sure Max recomended Heat for them is 61C so i definitely want to stay at least a couple of C away from that .
> How is 3214 unstable for a 9850 clocked just on the multiplyer, about average? - It's a 3 step i think if that helps



are you stable at 3214?


----------



## Frenchie (Dec 14, 2008)

can do repeats of super Pi no problem and sometimes one pass of the cpu test on it's own in 3d06 but if I set it up for multiple passes is always crashes right after the first run.It is rock stable at 3050 ish. and the slight increase in the HTT  to get to that really seem to give the sys a kick in the pants


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2008)

Frenchie said:


> can do repeats of super Pi no problem and sometimes one pass of the cpu test on it's own in 3d06 but if I set it up for multiple passes is always crashes right after the first



then its not stable.

Can you take  afew pics of your bios and post them, i might be able to help pinpoint the problem.


----------



## Frenchie (Dec 14, 2008)

Ask and ye shall receive oh Guru Patty ...  

[img=http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/7286/randompics065ce9.th.jpg]

[img=http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/1636/cpu13785vui7.th.jpg]

The Voltage for the CPU is at 1.375 just wasnt quite enought space to get the last row in (it's just the base Voltage for the cpu.

Hope that helps, Thanks for taking the time


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2008)

Frenchie said:


> Ask and ye shall receive oh Guru Patty ...
> 
> [img=http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/7286/randompics065ce9.th.jpg]
> 
> ...



give me a bit and ill look over it.  if somebody wants to help also, more than welcome


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2008)

Frenchie said:


> Ask and ye shall receive oh Guru Patty ...
> 
> [img=http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/7286/randompics065ce9.th.jpg]
> 
> ...




hey, can you post a screenshot of CPU-Z and also one screenshot of it under the Memory tab, and the SPD tab?  this will help a lot.  THanks.


----------



## Frenchie (Dec 15, 2008)

sure no problem - backed of big time atm the close to 3 g clock is giving me errors when I try and install something 

link to bigger picture

[img=http://img48.imageshack.us/img48/7926/cpuzmc0.th.png]


----------



## Frenchie (Dec 15, 2008)

Heh I might just go for one of these instead ...

http://www.wired.com/gadgets/pcs/multimedia/2008/12/gallery_liquid_suspended_pc?slide=1&slideView=8


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 15, 2008)

CP i told you that i would let you know how the 4850e was... I got it to 3.4ghz@1.55v for super PI on my old Nforce 4 board but it hang before i could get the SS saved


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 15, 2008)

Frenchie said:


> Heh I might just go for one of these instead ...
> 
> http://www.wired.com/gadgets/pcs/multimedia/2008/12/gallery_liquid_suspended_pc?slide=1&slideView=8



I saw these a while back they aren't that upgradeable because everything in there is custom made like the graphics card 
plus they start at $8000 USD 
you could make a Core i7 For half that


----------



## Frenchie (Dec 16, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> I saw these a while back they aren't that upgradeable because everything in there is custom made like the graphics card
> plus they start at $8000 USD
> you could make a Core i7 For half that



Shame I was going to pimp it with a few Goldfish as well..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2008)

Frenchie said:


> sure no problem - backed of big time atm the close to 3 g clock is giving me errors when I try and install something
> 
> link to bigger picture
> 
> [img=http://img48.imageshack.us/img48/7926/cpuzmc0.th.png]



bro you should be able to do 2.9-3.0 GHz at default voltage of around 1.29-1.30v. 

Try to load the defaults in the BIOS and see if you still get errors, you should not get any erros due to instability at your clock, unless you got one of the worst chips ever.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2008)

Frenchie said:


> Heh I might just go for one of these instead ...
> 
> http://www.wired.com/gadgets/pcs/multimedia/2008/12/gallery_liquid_suspended_pc?slide=1&slideView=8



thats pretty darn cool let me tell you, but no thank you.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> CP i told you that i would let you know how the 4850e was... I got it to 3.4ghz@1.55v for super PI on my old Nforce 4 board but it hang before i could get the SS saved



damn dude, nice, how much did you run in super pi?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 16, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> damn dude, nice, how much did you run in super pi?



it was around 26 - 27s if i remember right it was closer to 26s that was with my Patriot ram running over 1000mhz(500) @4-4-4-12 I was trying to tweak every little bit out of it that i could... can't wait to setup my Biostar board again and try it with the 790GX i think i can do better


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> it was around 26 - 27s if i remember right it was closer to 26s that was with my Patriot ram running over 1000mhz(500) @4-4-4-12 I was trying to tweak every little bit out of it that i could... can't wait to setup my Biostar board again and try it with the 790GX i think i can do better



you should, those biostars are great boards !!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 16, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> you should, those biostars are great boards !!



I sure hope so. I hope to atleast get 3.4 closer to being stable so i can save the SS and save a CPU-Z.but i am happy that i got it to 3.4 and i also found that my chip likes a lower multy and higher bus speed on the Nforce not sure about the 790GX yet going to try lower multy and higher bus on it too first then see what i can get. BTW the patriot ram is the best $40 i have spent in along time


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I sure hope so. I hope to atleast get 3.4 closer to being stable so i can save the SS and save a CPU-Z.but i am happy that i got it to 3.4 and i also found that my chip likes a lower multy and higher bus speed on the Nforce not sure about the 790GX yet going to try lower multy and higher bus on it too first then see what i can get. BTW the patriot ram is the best $40 i have spent in along time



 Glad your happy bro, and thats a great deal on that RAM.  Keep me posted bro, remember its all in the tweaking!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 16, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Glad your happy bro, and thats a great deal on that RAM.  Keep me posted bro, remember its all in the tweaking!!



thanks bro  not going to have any update till after Christmas got too much stuff to do to mess around with another rig. also the Gf's parents want to meet me  so that should be fun... i got last minute shopping to do too  but will keep you updated

if you remember i was trying for 3.4ghz but everything i tried i couldn't get it. just shows if it is even slightly possible it can be done. I think i am going to get brave and just keep pushing the voltage and bus till i kill something or i max the chip out


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks bro  not going to have any update till after Christmas got too much stuff to do to mess around with another rig. also the Gf's parents want to meet me  so that should be fun... i got last minute shopping to do too  but will keep you updated
> 
> if you remember i was trying for 3.4ghz but everything i tried i couldn't get it. just shows if it is even slightly possible it can be done. I think i am going to get brave and just keep pushing the voltage and bus till i kill something or i max the chip out



uh oh, that sounds intresting, better make a good first impression 

Well yeah I certainly remember when you were having problems even going over 3.3 GHz, but time will tell, the more you tweak it the higher you go!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 16, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> uh oh, that sounds intresting, better make a good first impression
> 
> Well yeah I certainly remember when you were having problems even going over 3.3 GHz, but time will tell, the more you tweak it the higher you go!!



I think it would be a good time to get out my "nicer" clothes and take my earring out and have my hair looking nice and the hardest part of all keep my hands to my self  oh i almost forgot i need to be polite too and respectable


on subject. I knew my chip had atleast 3.4ghz in it i am thinking it MAY have 3.6ghz if i really get brave


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I think it would be a good time to get out my "nicer" clothes and take my earring out and have my hair looking nice and the hardest part of all keep my hands to my self  oh i almost forgot i need to be polite too and respectable
> 
> 
> on subject. I knew my chip had atleast 3.4ghz in it i am thinking it MAY have 3.6ghz if i really get brave



yeah bro, im sure it does, just make sure it stays cool


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 16, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah bro, im sure it does, just make sure it stays cool



Will do.. i have been thinking about DICE and trying 4ghz but not ready to go that far yet.   I think i am going to take my rig to the garage the next day that we have thats ~0f that should keep my temps nice and low... Also what would happen if i was to try spraying R34A onto the HS? I know that stuff gets really cold


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 16, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Also what would happen if i was to try spraying R34A onto the HS? I know that stuff gets really cold



Its got to be continuous spray because that gets HOTT!!!! 
 just get some dice and a Copper tube might be going that route myself


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Will do.. i have been thinking about DICE and trying 4ghz but not ready to go that far yet.   I think i am going to take my rig to the garage the next day that we have thats ~0f that should keep my temps nice and low... Also what would happen if i was to try spraying R34A onto the HS? I know that stuff gets really cold



haha, I have no idea what would happen dude,i'm sure somebody has had to try that eventually


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 16, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> haha, I have no idea what would happen dude,i'm sure somebody has had to try that eventually



hmm i may try it. maybe save it if i see temps getting out of where i feel safe. like the poster before you said i could try copper tube and DICE but would i have to insulate my board?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 16, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> Its got to be continuous spray because that gets HOTT!!!!
> just get some dice and a Copper tube might be going that route myself



what gets hot? The spray or the heat that they put out at stupidly high voltage? also could you PM me with some details/ ideas on the DICE


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 16, 2008)

Here Are some Pros And Cons on Having DICE
Pro:
Extreme Overclocks
Stays Cool
DICE is Cheap $1.15lb plus handling charge

Cons:
Non 24/7
Cold Bug
Board Must Be Prep
Condensation 

I would Go with a nice water cooling setup mine was around $600 it was well worth it my temps are 18-20C Idle 30-35 Load plus it makes your pc look cool

Here are some sites that show the prep work that goes into DICE
http://www.devhardware.com/forums/extreme-cooling-44/ln2-dice-pot-126385.html
http://www.overclock.net/dry-ice-li...omama9388-s-guide-insulating-56k-warning.html

PS: If anyone has anymore Cons or Pros Tell me ill edit as necessary


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> Here Are some Pros And Cons on Having DICE
> Pro:
> Extreme Overclocks
> Stays Cool
> ...




hey man that was very valuable.  Sorry if you might have posted this again, but do you mind giving us some detailed specs on your water cooling setup?


----------



## LeMoose (Dec 16, 2008)

got a general question for you'all

My mate's got a Q6600 and clocked that mother to 3.7ghz at 1.44 rock solid in prime. 
That's from 2.4 to 3.7 without a sweat

And my 9950 doesnt last 5 seconds in prime at 3.0 with as high as 1.45 volts

Is this generally how things are AMD-versus-Intel wise ?


----------



## Meizuman (Dec 16, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> Here Are some Pros And Cons on Having DICE
> Pro:
> Extreme Overclocks
> Stays Cool
> ...



How about a water cooling set up and fill it with a 50/50 mix of purified/distilled water and coolant (antifreeze), and then place DICE on the radiator when taking a serios OC session...

PS. That just crossed my mind


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 16, 2008)

LeMoose said:


> got a general question for you'all
> 
> My mate's got a Q6600 and clocked that mother to 3.7ghz at 1.44 rock solid in prime.
> That's from 2.4 to 3.7 without a sweat
> ...



There is much more to work with when overclocking a Phenom. Its nothing like an Intel chip. Keep reading up on it and you will get how they work and don't work. Don't give up!


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 16, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> are you stable at 3214?


Hey Guys i just  got home off the road and my x-mas prez was sitting here waiting for me.... i finally got the M3A79-T Deluxe mobo and cant wait to see what this baby can do...
i'll post soon after she's installed and tell ya what rev and bios she came with...


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 16, 2008)

Meizuman said:


> How about a water cooling set up and fill it with a 50/50 mix of purified/distilled water and coolant (antifreeze), and then place DICE on the radiator when taking a serios OC session...
> 
> PS. That just crossed my mind



I dont know about water i use freezer One because it works better then distilled water in moving heat and if you mix the two you raise all the conductivity so if you have a leak it will BLOW UP jk but you will have a mess 

when my tube disconnected my 4870x2 got really hot and my computer just shut down nothing major happen i just wiped off all the coolant drained it and fix the tubing and it worked again 

you could put the rad in a Cooler you just have to make sure that the Coolant doesn't freeze

i was going try getting 2 triple 120 rads and make an enclosure for them with a separate psu with a bunch of fans in it, that would get you some awesome temps but that's just my theory 

and it depends on how your loop is, before mine was like this
RES > CPU > GPU > triple 120  Rad > Single 120 Rad > RES
the load temps were almost hitting 46C under load 
and now.>>
Res > Triple rad > cpu >single rad > Gpu >Res
load temps are much reasonable around 30-35 on load


My Setup
XSPC Dual 5.25" Bay Acrylic Reservoir
A Danger Den DD-CPX Pro 237 gph Pump
1/2" ID (3/4"OD) Anti-Kink Tubing - UV Carribean Blue
Danger Den Black Ice GT Stealth 360 Radiator
Alphacool NexXxos X2 Bold HighFlow+
Danger Den Black Ice GT Stealth 120 Radiator
Koolance VID-487X2 (Radeon HD 4870 X2) VGA Liquid Cooling Block
i have to upgrade some parts like the pump to a 317gph


----------



## Frenchie (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey :0

You were right about getting 3.300 stable - worked on it last night and ended up with this - rock stable 
Was thinking about getting some pc2-8500 ram - now I'm not so sure I need to. Ran memtest on this clock for an hour and a half with no errors so looks like there's more to go yet 
Only thing that is stopping me atm is the heat issue, fairly sure that my sys was kicking out more heat than my radiator in the room last night when It was stress testing!!

 The cores were stable at 58C and the overall temp was 56C but that's using some really nasty thermal grease (3 sachets good for 3 apps min for just over £5!)
Got some Zalman ZM-STG1 Thermal Grease on the way so hopefully That's going to take my temps by a bit so I can go for a bit more 

[img=http://img360.imageshack.us/img360/3834/oc1jx1.th.jpg]

I'd love some idea's where to tweak from here to get that little bit more out of it.. 

Just one thing though _ I can't afford a new CPU atm so nothing too drastic


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 16, 2008)

the 79-T mobo i have came with 0302 bios.... what is every one else using... i want the most stable one plz


----------



## Meizuman (Dec 16, 2008)

I just fell in love with AOD. I realized how much it saves time to do a comparison with different settings (if you wont go to extremes = BSOD).

I found someone from XtremeSystems Phenom II overclocking thread telling that HT Link affects to the data speed between GPU and CPU.

The other thing I haven't ever really tried or done, is the PCI-e bus overclocking.

So I started to try out with RT HDR IBL (Real-Time HDR IBL). I put 16x Multisample on and streched the window so the FPS went down to about 20. Then I lowered HT link to x6 and saw immediate FPS drop. I freezed the screen in the program. Then I upped the HT link step by step and kept an eye on the FPS. In that particular case I got about one FPS more on every multi step. I went from x6 to x12. My HT Link is now @ 2484MHz. I didnt see (in this particular situation) any significant drops or highs. According to this graph HT link would be best @ 1800MHz when looking at the 3Dmark result (once again in that particular case) but all I saw was just increase in FPS when increasing HT link.

Then I kept the HT Link at x12 and started to fiddle with PCI-e speed...

(Here I want to state that the RT HDR IBL wont keep the screen freezed for long if you dont do anything. I didn't find any help for this in the menus. Still it kept frozen when I played with HT link. You have to make the changes fast for it to stay freezed, this would need more research.)

Here I had a bit difficulties to keep the screen frozen but what I found was that from 100MHz to 108MHz there was about 0,1 FPS difference with every 2MHz step until 108. Beyond that FPS started to just drop. I tried 120MHz maximum.

My settings were as follows:

HT Ref 207MHz
HT Link x12
NB Multi x12
CPU Multi  x16
Mem @ 1102MHz

Radeon HD4850 @ 700/1090MHz

ACC +8 all cores
I tried AMD boost and it didn't affect FPS because the RT HDR IBL is GPU bound.

So what I would say from this is that try to reach as high NB and HT Link as possible to gain maximum FPS in games.


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 16, 2008)

Phenom II 940 OCed to 4ghz on Air using a zalman 9700
link
http://www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=10962&Itemid=1

Cant wait for these to come out


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 16, 2008)

@Meizuman does the HT afftect the Anthlons too?


----------



## Meizuman (Dec 16, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> @meizuman does the HT afftect the Anthlons too?


The only "Athlon" I have is my socket A Sempron 3000+, so I really can't say anything to your question.

Btw. After a while I fired up that old badass and got some results @ HWBot... first place in CPU-Z and PiFast, check it out http://hwbot.org/user.do?userId=19261

Edit: Oh, I forgot to mention. On air. Spire Verticool III 

And one thing. Could I use 1200MHz (PC2-9600) DDR2 on my rig...??  It would be much easier when I wouldn't need to think so much about how high my mem is going with HT ref clock XXX and x5.33

http://xtreview.com/addcomment-id-7061-view-Phenom-X4-9950-Black-overclocked-to-4.1-GHz.html This link answered my question "This last was coupled with the motherboard DFI lanParty DK 790FXB-M2RSH, on base of AMD 790 FX chipset and A-DATA extreme edition DDR 2-1200 memory."

OMG! 

Maybe I'll by some 1200 for christmas... I should get better fans too. Maybe a Silverstar FM123 would do the trick. I just would need to know how much noise they are putting when used with controller @ low speeds.


----------



## Frenchie (Dec 16, 2008)

Check this score out for the new Phenom 940 Mk II - over 5 Ghz !! I was thinking about getting the Asus board most of you are using but now I'm not so sure, They used the same as I've got to set this score so If I cant hit 3.2 Stable then I'm going to be really pissed off!  

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=463662


----------



## Frenchie (Dec 16, 2008)

K, just found a couple of things you're not going to see every day!

1st Microsoft telling people to use Firefox!!!! and also a working copy of what's possinly the worlds first computer - a must have if you're a pagan!

http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2008/dec/16/internet

http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/blog/2008/dec/11/antikythera-first-computer


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> the 79-T mobo i have came with 0302 bios.... what is every one else using... i want the most stable one plz



Hey Brad, congrats on your purchase of the 79-T mobo, from experiences, i'll tell you, its the best buy ever bro.

I used the 0403 BIOS, was the most stable and less buggiest for me bro, give it a shot, you won't be dissappointed.  Keep us posted bro.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2008)

Frenchie said:


> Hey :0
> 
> You were right about getting 3.300 stable - worked on it last night and ended up with this - rock stable
> Was thinking about getting some pc2-8500 ram - now I'm not so sure I need to. Ran memtest on this clock for an hour and a half with no errors so looks like there's more to go yet
> ...




I told you bro, its a matter of tweaking, Phenoms aren't easy to overclock bro, the more you work it the higher you'll go, remember that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2008)

LeMoose said:


> got a general question for you'all
> 
> My mate's got a Q6600 and clocked that mother to 3.7ghz at 1.44 rock solid in prime.
> That's from 2.4 to 3.7 without a sweat
> ...



Dude, now that I have owned both rigs i'll tell you something, I thought Phenoms were not hard to overclock.  I take that back, they are pretty complicated chips bro.  Even my intel rig which does not have a unlocked multi, is much easier by far to overclock than a BE phenom.  

However, you feel more accomplished when you get a good overclock in a Phenom since it is much harder to do so.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 17, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Dude, now that I have owned both rigs i'll tell you something, I thought Phenoms were not hard to overclock.  I take that back, they are pretty complicated chips bro.  Even my intel rig which does not have a unlocked multi, is much easier by far to overclock than a BE phenom.
> 
> However, you feel more accomplished when you get a good overclock in a Phenom since it is much harder to do so.


CP i need help!!! with the old mobo it was esiere to o/c... this 79_T is a bitch.... i set the settings to the same as the old mobo to get my clock but this ACC is fu^*ing me up BIGTYME!!!
I have the cpu volt up to 1.40v 
and ACC +2 and any higher she BSOD mate!!!
i think the clock (cpu( voltage needs to be bumped higher to allow the ACC to work.... what do ya think?


----------



## Meizuman (Dec 17, 2008)

Did you bump the SB a bit?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 17, 2008)

Meizuman said:


> Did you bump the SB a bit?



yeah i did... i set it to the old setting of 1.12v for the sb.... why you asking mate?


----------



## merkk (Dec 17, 2008)

I think most the guys that are running 79-T are leaving the SB volts on auto . I not heard of them having to mess with the volts on the SB to get good over clock .


----------



## Meizuman (Dec 17, 2008)

It was just a thought. I saw some better stability on my Gigabyte when I cranked it up. I don't know how that 79-T will do. I have no experience on that board.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 17, 2008)

i'll be posting in my new thread about the 79-T mobo... since CP is an Intel fan boy now... thx


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 17, 2008)

Meizuman said:


> It was just a thought. I saw some better stability on my Gigabyte when I cranked it up. I don't know how that 79-T will do. I have no experience on that board.


Please specify mate! cpu volts or ACC multi?


----------



## Meizuman (Dec 17, 2008)

I was talking about SB voltage. DS4H has only +0.1 +0.2 and +0.3V options for it. There is Auto also but then ALL the voltages are on Auto. I have tried all the SB voltages and southbridge is sitting at about the same temp (assuming its temperature shows in AOD). I also tried to feel if its getting any warmer but I didn't notice any difference so I thought it is safe to volt it. After all, in the bios, the numbers have no yellow or red colors. Just white for SB. All the others are changing color when going up. I'm now @ 1.3V and ACC +8%.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 17, 2008)

Meizuman said:


> I was talking about SB voltage. DS4H has only +0.1 +0.2 and +0.3V options for it. There is Auto also but then ALL the voltages are on Auto. I have tried all the SB voltages and southbridge is sitting at about the same temp (assuming its temperature shows in AOD). I also tried to feel if its getting any warmer but I didn't notice any difference so I thought it is safe to volt it. After all, in the bios, the numbers have no yellow or red colors. Just white for SB. All the others are changing color when going up. I'm now @ 1.3V and ACC +8%.


well blah blah ... thanks for the input but i find ACC +4 and fsb set to 232 x 14 = 3.2488GHz and a higher cpu multi with a higher fsp is so far giving me the best o/c.... going to run 3Dmark 06 to see the diff... thanks man!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Phenom at 3.2 vs a 6400,6000,5000 BE CPU should be Faster overall.


----------



## Frenchie (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi meizuman 

Just seen you've got the same Mb as me, could you do me a favour and pm me the main points of your Bios setup to get your over clock please?

Tried a few different ways to get past 3.0 but can't find anything that will be stable and not boost my cpu temp past 60 after 10 mins stress testing 
I'm a bit worried that similar clock I had running yesterday are kicking off more heat now then they were yesterday when the room was warmer bit a bit.. I'm thinking that's not a good sign - am I right?

btw fullinfusion good luck with your new board


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> well blah blah ... thanks for the input but i find ACC +4 and fsb set to 232 x 14 = 3.2488GHz and a higher cpu multi with a higher fsp is so far giving me the best o/c.... going to run 3Dmark 06 to see the diff... thanks man!



Brad, I was able to do 3.55 GHz at 1.456v in windows, I say with 1.5v in the BIOS for CPU voltage you can basically get up to at least 3.4-3.5 GHz.  you are watercooled with great temps, dont be afraid dude.


Set your NB core at 1.28v and the Hyper transport voltage at 1.28v, leave SB on auto.

Suggestion, leave your FSB at 200 and use the multi, once you find the max on the CPU start to lower the multi and up the FSB.  Its easier to tell whats causing instability.


Settings that worked for me:

200x17.5 = 3.5 GHz

CPU voltage @ 1.5v in the BIOS
CPU NB voltage @ 1.5v matched with the vcore

DRAM voltage by SPD as well as timings by SPD

NB multi at x10 *default
HT link at 1.8 GHz, always under 2.0 GHz for stability on high clocks.

NB core and Hyper transport voltage at 1.28, SB on auto

leave Auto express enabled, and CPU tweak must be off!!!  it gives you a crazy increase in temperatures and has no performance increase other than in super pi.

Let me know how that works.

Once you find the overclock on the CPU, then you start to raise the FSB and lower the multi, then you can also play around with finding the max speed on your NB, as well as your HT.

*Note:  keeping the HT under 2000 MHz and the NB at around 2000 MHz is key to being stable at high clocks!*


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 17, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> Phenom at 3.2 vs a 6400,6000,5000 BE CPU should be Faster overall.


yeah it is but i cant stat 3dmark06 and W prime.... you have any ideas why?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 17, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Brad, I was able to do 3.55 GHz at 1.456v in windows, I say with 1.5v in the BIOS for CPU voltage you can basically get up to at least 3.4-3.5 GHz.  you are watercooled with great temps, dont be afraid dude.
> 
> 
> Set your NB core at 1.28v and the Hyper transport voltage at 1.28v, leave SB on auto.
> ...


sweet intel dude.... illl try it in a few and post as i run it ok.... thanks mate


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> sweet intel dude.... illl try it in a few and post as i run it ok.... thanks mate



Thanks dude, please keep me posted, I had lots of experience with this board, i'm sure I can be of help


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 17, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> yeah it is but i cant stat 3dmark06 and W prime.... you have any ideas why?



Apps Dont support those CPUs, i recall those apps having been updated during the Core 2 Launch so it would run properly.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> Apps Dont support those CPUs, i recall those apps having been updated during the Core 2 Launch so it would run properly.



I ran them perfectly fine with my CPU


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 17, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> Apps Dont support those CPUs, i recall those apps having been updated during the Core 2 Launch so it would run properly.


well W-prim starts when you right click the mouse button and start under admin.... works now....im off to bed... going for 3.5GHz in the morning when i've had a good sleep.... later guy's


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> well W-prim starts when you right click the mouse button and start under admin.... works now....im off to bed... going for 3.5GHz in the morning when i've had a good sleep.... later guy's



duh, how can you forget that heheh.

Ok dude, keep us posted!!


----------



## servermonkey (Dec 17, 2008)

merkk said:


> I think most the guys that are running 79-T are leaving the SB volts on auto . I not heard of them having to mess with the volts on the SB to get good over clock .



yup thats wut mine is on


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 17, 2008)

man i hate new lol.... its the learning all over again that gets me... and to think i had a great stable o/c on my other mobo...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> man i hate new lol.... its the learning all over again that gets me... and to think i had a great stable o/c on my other mobo...



yup, voltages on the SB 750 differ slightly too!  Its completely different in its own way


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 17, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> yup, voltages on the SB 750 differ slightly too!  Its completely different in its own way



you wouldn't happen to want to sell your 9950 if it is still working would you? I think i killed my 5kBE and would like to put my 4850e in that rig as the replacement but need to get something to replace my 4850e  anyways if you would be willing to sell it give me a price and MAYBE i can... just kinda got a low budget


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 18, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> you wouldn't happen to want to sell your 9950 if it is still working would you? I think i killed my 5kBE and would like to put my 4850e in that rig as the replacement but need to get something to replace my 4850e  anyways if you would be willing to sell it give me a price and MAYBE i can... just kinda got a low budget



i will sell you mine
i will also through in  a free zalman 9700 only used for 3 days before the water cooling bug hit me


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 18, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> i will sell you mine
> i will also through in  a free zalman 9700 only used for 3 days before the water cooling bug hit me



already talked to CP if his is still working i will get his... but PM me with a price just in case


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 18, 2008)

look what i got today 





And the Case with some better cable management


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 18, 2008)

woot woot assasin, awesome.  Any benchies yet?


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 18, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> woot woot assasin, awesome.  Any benchies yet?



Not yet have to put the koolance block on it hopefully this one works better then my last 4870x2


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 18, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> Not yet have to put the koolance block on it hopefully this one works better then my last 4870x2



cool dude, what happened to your last one?


----------



## servermonkey (Dec 18, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Brad, I was able to do 3.55 GHz at 1.456v in windows, I say with 1.5v in the BIOS for CPU voltage you can basically get up to at least 3.4-3.5 GHz.  you are watercooled with great temps, dont be afraid dude.
> 
> 
> Set your NB core at 1.28v and the Hyper transport voltage at 1.28v, leave SB on auto.
> ...



muah ha ha ha ha 
we have your secrets now!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 18, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> cool dude, what happened to your last one?



My first 4870x2 was a visiontek from best buy and that one was messed up i brought up all the sliders for the gpu / memory and it started to artifacte so i took it back and got the diamond XOC version and i kept hearing a whining sound looked on google and most people said it was happening on Nvidia cards, it was a capacitor leak so i rma that one and i finally got it back 
here are some pics with the block on.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 18, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> My first 4870x2 was a visiontek from best buy and that one was messed up i brought up all the sliders for the gpu / memory and it started to artifacte so i took it back and got the diamond XOC version and i kept hearing a whining sound looked on google and most people said it was happening on Nvidia cards, it was a capacitor leak so i rma that one and i finally got it back
> here are some pics with the block on.


nice job man.. i have the 3870x2 Dimond gpu and love it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> muah ha ha ha ha
> we have your secrets now!!!!!!!!!!!!!



took me a long time to find them bro, thats what worked best for me.  I came along way with AMD bro as far as learning the architecture and overclocking it, I started overclocking about 5-6 months ago.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> My first 4870x2 was a visiontek from best buy and that one was messed up i brought up all the sliders for the gpu / memory and it started to artifacte so i took it back and got the diamond XOC version and i kept hearing a whining sound looked on google and most people said it was happening on Nvidia cards, it was a capacitor leak so i rma that one and i finally got it back
> here are some pics with the block on.



damn dude, that looks awesome, can't wait to watercool my 4870!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2008)

hey Brad, you mind posting a screenie of your best 3dmark 06 run?  Want to see something dude, please


----------



## Frenchie (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for your advice on overclocking how to OC my board Meizuman That's given me a much better ide how to go about things.
You got to love a motherboard with hidden options that are only available by secret key combo's 
Got ACC enabled in Bios now and a result of that and better grease I've got a stable OC of 3.08 at temps 10C lower and less Volts than they were before you gave me the heads up 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=465806

As a footnote has anybody been able to get Vantage working properly - Keeps crashing in the CPU test no matter what I do.. Saw some reviews mentioning a problem with vantage from a while back. I'm not sure if this is still going on or if it's because my copy 'fell off the back of an internet'  A heads yp on that one would be great


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2008)

Frenchie said:


> Thanks for your advice on overclocking how to OC my board Meizuman That's given me a much better ide how to go about things.
> You got to love a motherboard with hidden options that are only available by secret key combo's
> Got ACC enabled in Bios now and a result of that and better grease I've got a stable OC of 3.08 at temps 10C lower and less Volts than they were before you gave me the heads up
> 
> ...




dude, I can run vantage fine...


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 19, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey Brad, you mind posting a screenie of your best 3dmark 06 run?  Want to see something dude, please


the best i hit was 16741
heres a shot....the only one...


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 19, 2008)

well i wont be doing any benchmarks till next week
 i found out that i need some angled fittings so the tubes wont slip out and to get better flow but mostly everything is done to the case


PS: got email and its arriving on the 22nd so on the 23 you will see some overclocking


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> the best i hit was 16741
> heres a shot....the only one...



damn I was hoping to see the details of your score, like the sm2 score sm3 and CPU.

I want to compare against my card.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> well i wont be doing any benchmarks till next week
> i found out that i need some angled fittings so the tubes wont slip out and to get better flow but mostly everything is done to the case
> 
> 
> PS: got email and its arriving on the 22nd so on the 23 you will see some overclocking



damn man that sucks, keep us posted.  Can't wait to see some runs


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 19, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> damn I was hoping to see the details of your score, like the sm2 score sm3 and CPU.
> 
> I want to compare against my card.


i figured thats what you wanted to see but that test was using the trial ver.
sorry about that.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 19, 2008)

Frenchie said:


> Thanks for your advice on overclocking how to OC my board Meizuman That's given me a much better ide how to go about things.
> You got to love a motherboard with hidden options that are only available by secret key combo's
> Got ACC enabled in Bios now and a result of that and better grease I've got a stable OC of 3.08 at temps 10C lower and less Volts than they were before you gave me the heads up
> 
> ...


your not stable if vantage fails the cpu test... try adding more volts (+1 click) mabey thats what she needs... i also found that i run more stable by setting the ACC to each core instead of running all cores the same... one core is a tad weak so i more less guessed what one it was... i set +2/+4/+2/+2


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> your not stable if vantage fails the cpu test... try adding more volts (+1 click) mabey thats what she needs... i also found that i run more stable by setting the ACC to each core instead of running all cores the same... one core is a tad weak so i more less guessed what one it was... i set +2/+4/+2/+2



yep, in my case core 4 was the weakest, so i set 2/2/2/4 on mine   "+" of course.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2008)

well, be back later guys, CPU water block is here, time to water cool the i7!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 20, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> well, be back later guys, CPU water block is here, time to water cool the i7!!!


yeah go water cool that I7 CP lol.... i posted those pic's in the other thread for ya to look at


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> yeah go water cool that I7 CP lol.... i posted those pic's in the other thread for ya to look at



saw them, i posted there too, i'll post some pics of the setup now.  Came out pretty good, however once I get paid that I get the new pump and more tubing, I cant put it in a case for now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2008)

Here you go Brad...

Cell phone pics, sorry bout the quality 
Block










finished system


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2008)

wPrime, I never knew this thing uses all of the cores at 100%

Temps before would go into the 70's or 80's under full load, now:


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 20, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Here you go Brad...
> 
> Cell phone pics, sorry bout the quality
> Block
> ...


Man Cp thats sweet!
I sure hope thr P II is going to be great like the I7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Man Cp thats sweet!
> I sure hope thr P II is going to be great like the I7



Well Like I said even before I went i7 most benchmarks still show it being an underdog, but its a huge leap for AMD.  I mean compare it to our current phenoms, the Pii's are hopefully going to have amazing overclocking abilities, and not to mention they run super cool, which is a plus for everyone, especially the air cooled rigs.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 20, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well Like I said even before I went i7 most benchmarks still show it being an underdog, but its a huge leap for AMD.  I mean compare it to our current phenoms, the Pii's are hopefully going to have amazing overclocking abilities, and not to mention they run super cool, which is a plus for everyone, especially the air cooled rigs.


Never mind air! How about H20'd Rigs man!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Never mind air! How about H20'd Rigs man!



well thats why I said they run cool in general 

BUt air people will be the happier of the bunch as air cooled rigs run across more of a wall than watercooled rigs becauase of temperature.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2008)

ok guys, you should all know we've been together in these forums for a while now, like a family and have helped each other out a lot, so when I accomplish something first thing I want to do is post it here especially where the AMD crowd is as you guys have been nothing short of awesome in my time span here on TPU.

What i'm about to post is just for you guys to see and to comment on what has been a big accomplishment for me as far as computers and overclocking.  Just want to share it with you guys  i dont want to start any intel vs amd crap, please dont turn this into a XS wanna be thread, thanks


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 20, 2008)

Congrats CP

hmm 4.1ghz on a i7 920 is that the highest?

i wonder how far a extreme would go?

i feel a new build after the p2 940 maybe a 
Core i7 extreme
3 way GTX 295
24gb of DDR3
Phase change on cpu
2 watercooling setups for mobo and gpus
HMMM??


NAH


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> Congrats CP
> 
> hmm 4.1ghz on a i7 920 is that the highest?
> 
> ...



Thanks bro.  Well its actually only a few MHz under 4.2 GHz, I will try to go to 4.5 GHz, that would be sweet.  Regardless the thing is darn fast.

Well back on topic, nobody is overclocking 9950's anymore dammit?


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 20, 2008)

Its THE 20!!!

Were are the phenom 2s??????

AHHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> Its THE 20!!!
> 
> Were are the phenom 2s??????
> 
> AHHHHHHH!!!!!!



hahahha, I check everyday on the egg for them dude.


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 20, 2008)

waited all night so as soon as i see one i am buying it Cp if you see one buy it for me! 
on newegg and tiger have auto refresh on so i know when they come up!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> waited all night so as soon as i see one i am buying it Cp if you see one buy it for me!
> on newegg and tiger have auto refresh on so i know when they come up!



hahahahahha   I wish I had the funds to do that.


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 20, 2008)

how much you put down on that i7 setup whats the specs?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> how much you put down on that i7 setup whats the specs?



my system specs are updated, just look there


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 20, 2008)

so $1300  
i see you got the evga board did you get the bundle they have on evga website


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 20, 2008)

did you all turn off cool n quiet on the 9950 before overclocking?
I never saw it on my bios hmm going to do some research quick to the LAB!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> so $1300
> i see you got the evga board did you get the bundle they have on evga website



Well On the i7 i Spent $750.  Board $300, CPU $300 and Ram $150

THe rest is what I Had before, but yes about $130 in the whole system.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> did you all turn off cool n quiet on the 9950 before overclocking?
> I never saw it on my bios hmm going to do some research quick to the LAB!



Yes I did.  Thats a must.


----------



## merkk (Dec 20, 2008)

Grats! CP good work . 4.0-4.20 range is what i'am hope to get with the new Phenom 2 940 cpu . Dude you need to think about waiting on the Phenom 2 940 for your other rig and get a dam video card for your I7 i think with a sec. video card you have a realy well balance rig you need a litte more pop on the video side .


----------



## merkk (Dec 20, 2008)

Assassin48
On the foxconn board it call PowerNow = cool n quiet . It under cpu Config.


----------



## Meizuman (Dec 20, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> wPrime, I never knew this thing uses all of the cores at 100%
> 
> Temps before would go into the 70's or 80's under full load, now:



That i7 is one hot sucker...!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2008)

merkk said:


> Grats! CP good work . 4.0-4.20 range is what i'am hope to get with the new Phenom 2 940 cpu . Dude you need to think about waiting on the Phenom 2 940 for your other rig and get a dam video card for your I7 i think with a sec. video card you have a realy well balance rig you need a litte more pop on the video side .



Well I just RMA'ed my board, they said i'll have it back next year, so for sure i will be aiming for a 2nd card and a better PSU next, with that I think i'll have a killer rig!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2008)

Meizuman said:


> That i7 is one hot sucker...!!



yep, on default settings, some have gone up to and over 100ºc on the factory cooler.


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 20, 2008)

merkk said:


> Assassin48
> On the foxconn board it call PowerNow = cool n quiet . It under cpu Config.



yea i saw that on newegg review page i never turned that off and my highest clock was 3.2 maybe by turning it off i can go higher?

i have been searching for the 940 and some website posted the eta of the chip at 12-27-08 so 7 days to go hopefully its true


----------



## Natehax (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm still overclocking with my 9950--

I'm at a stopping point based on my cooling.  I don't really want to crank cpu volts up past 1.35 because it runs around 52degrees at full load, but with it at 1.35 I have a choice:  I can run at 3200 by switching the multiplier to 16x, or I can get 3250 by setting htt to 250 and leaving the multiplier at 13.  Considering I have to completely redo my ram, northbridge, and htlink settings to make the latter work, which one is really preferable?  I know I don't notice much change in the way of performance.

Anyways, I just wanna say that this is a great chip, I've been overclocking for a few years somewhat moderately, and after reading up on this chip / mobo combination I was pretty well floored.  I've noticed bad things about ACC with my particular board though; when I turn it on and open up AOD, it shows all core temps at around 72 degrees.  Not wanting to fry my poor processor, I reboot, turn it off, and go back without acc--34degrees idle.  Mobo problem?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2008)

Natehax said:


> I'm still overclocking with my 9950--
> 
> I'm at a stopping point based on my cooling.  I don't really want to crank cpu volts up past 1.35 because it runs around 52degrees at full load, but with it at 1.35 I have a choice:  I can run at 3200 by switching the multiplier to 16x, or I can get 3250 by setting htt to 250 and leaving the multiplier at 13.  Considering I have to completely redo my ram, northbridge, and htlink settings to make the latter work, which one is really preferable?  I know I don't notice much change in the way of performance.
> 
> Anyways, I just wanna say that this is a great chip, I've been overclocking for a few years somewhat moderately, and after reading up on this chip / mobo combination I was pretty well floored.  I've noticed bad things about ACC with my particular board though; when I turn it on and open up AOD, it shows all core temps at around 72 degrees.  Not wanting to fry my poor processor, I reboot, turn it off, and go back without acc--34degrees idle.  Mobo problem?




Usually using the fSB to overclock will yield better results than just the multiplier, but for example it depends on the chip, my 9950 loved high multis and hated FSB.  That temp reading you are getting with ACC is not right, these boards read about 10ºc higher than what it really is.  Try to use core temp to monitor your temps and not AOD or PC probe.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 21, 2008)

I hear the Phenom II's are coming out in Europe December 27th.

Dam i hope it's not going to be much later her in north America for that sweety
I cant wait to go up against CP and get down into the testing


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> I hear the Phenom II's are coming out in Europe December 27th.
> 
> Dam i hope it's not going to be much later her in north America for that sweety
> I cant wait to go up against CP and get down into the testing



should be interesting, check this out, this is updated from BTArunr

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=77634


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 21, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> should be interesting, check this out, this is updated from BTArunr
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=77634


I have a really good feeling about this PII 940.... i think its going to spank the I7 once ya get the clock up on them.

And Cp is the intel chip that simple to o/c?
mabey ya wouldn't mind sharing whats up on the clock.... just want an idea mate.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> I have a really good feeling about this PII 940.... i think its going to spank the I7 once ya get the clock up on them.
> 
> And Cp is the intel chip that simple to o/c?
> mabey ya wouldn't mind sharing whats up on the clock.... just want an idea mate.



Well,  the chip runs at at FSB which on the x58 it is called Base Clock (BCLK) of 133 MHz.  The multiplier is not unlocked and the default is 20x

So 133x20 equals 2.66 GHz.  I was able to do up to 3.3 GHz with everything in the BIOS set on auto, voltages everything.  Meaning 3.3 GHz @ 1.18v.  It was as simple as upping the FSB and not worrying about anything else.  Now to get to 4.2 Ghz I obvioulsy had to tweak voltages a bit like NB, SB, the memory controller (QPI), etc.

But its not like the phenom that everything has to be perfectly right or it wont clock.  This thing its just easy bro hehe, i dont know how to explain it.

But, I guess thats what gives you the pride and joy of overclocking a Phenom, its not easy!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 21, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well,  the chip runs at at FSB which on the x58 it is called Base Clock (BCLK) of 133 MHz.  The multiplier is not unlocked and the default is 20x
> 
> So 133x20 equals 2.66 GHz.  I was able to do up to 3.3 GHz with everything in the BIOS set on auto, voltages everything.  Meaning 3.3 GHz @ 1.18v.  It was as simple as upping the FSB and not worrying about anything else.  Now to get to 4.2 Ghz I obvioulsy had to tweak voltages a bit like NB, SB, the memory controller (QPI), etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks CP.... dam (scratches head) mabey its time for an I7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Thanks CP.... dam (scratches head) mabey its time for an I7



hahah, dont worry.  You'll be fine.


By the way, maybe you missed my post, but I RMA'ed my board today, they said it should be back first couple of weeks of January   Just in time to get a Phenom II


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 21, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hahah, dont worry.  You'll be fine.
> 
> 
> By the way, maybe you missed my post, but I RMA'ed my board today, they said it should be back first couple of weeks of January   Just in time to get a Phenom II


yeah i seen that bro... sorry i didnt post to that but i'm just playing around with the clocks.... since 3.01ghz isnt 100% stable (same settings as the M3A32-MVP mobo) on this 79-T board i decided to try the same clock but trying a different cpu multi... so i went with this... 14x 215fsb and nb ht link x11 = 2365Mhz... nb at x10 = 2150Mhz
and leaving the volts the same as using the 13.5 multi.... so far so good... i just gota find the 3ghz that this mobo likes to run, than after that i  can go up from  there...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> yeah i seen that bro... sorry i didnt post to that but i'm just playing around with the clocks.... since 3.01ghz isnt 100% stable (same settings as the M3A32-MVP mobo) on this 79-T board i decided to try the same clock but trying a different cpu multi... so i went with this... 14x 215fsb and nb ht link x11 = 2365Mhz... nb at x10 = 2150Mhz
> and leaving the volts the same as using the 13.5 multi.... so far so good... i just gota find the 3ghz that this mobo likes to run, than after that i  can go up from  there...



thats a good starting point


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 22, 2008)

I noticed the 9950 95w OC'd good. I am getting a 9750 95w, think it will OC pretty good?


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 22, 2008)

95w i think they are 140w an 125w since the stop making the 140


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 22, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> 95w i think they are 140w an 125w since the stop making the 140



They make a 125w and 95w 9750. Maybe it was 125w 9950, either way I think my question is still relevant. Think my 95w 9750 would OC better than the older 125w versions?


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 22, 2008)

i completely missed your post (just woke up) sorry about that

Anyone here a dual boot pc with vista/mac os the new one and would you recommend it?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2008)

the 125w 9950's overclock very very well with minimal voltage.  the 9750 should clock very good as far as voltage, but i dont know if they go as far though


----------



## miloshs (Dec 23, 2008)

I might be a bit too late, but ill shoot anyway...

790FX/SB600 + 140W 9950BE....  (signature rig)

I have problems going over 2.9-3.0Ghz, has anyone succeded on runing 9950 on SB600 board over 3.0Ghz? Tried voltage up to 1.45V, and the boot freezes when i come close to 3.0GHz... Tried multi 15x, runs fine, 15.5x freezes while booting, tried 220x13.5x runs fine, 220x14x freezes during boot-up...  215x14x freezes too, then 210x14x froze too, and i was like WTF?!

I tried lowering HT link speed to 1.8ghz, and still no improvement, tried lowering DDR2 speed from 1066mhz to 800mhz and that didnt help, tried upping HT voltage a notch (one step, i think it was from 1.27V to 1.32V) and nothing, tried combination of the three above, and still not getting boot over 3.0ghz...  It's starting to freak me out

At 3.0ghz, im getting 37oC load @full fan speed...  
I read the post (http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1112050&postcount=1178) on page #48, but i tought you guys might have some tips for me before i proceed further...  I'm interested since most of you have SB750 boards while mine is SB600, and frankly i'm getting worried about OC potential of Phenom II on my board...  
Anyone hear if Phenom II will be able to OC good on a SB600 board?

P.S.
Everest is reporting (example) 15oC per core (23oC total CPU temp), and Core Temp is reporting 15oC. Which one should i look at, and consider it real working temperatures???

Sorry if answers to my questions are somewhere between post #20 and #1200 , but i kinda figured you guys are willing to help (as always), but if youre not up to it i might just have to read through all the 1235 posts...

Tnx a lot, Milos


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 23, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> i completely missed your post (just woke up) sorry about that
> 
> Anyone here a dual boot pc with vista/mac os the new one and would you recommend it?


Bootcamp is still the number one so I've heard man.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2008)

miloshs said:


> I might be a bit too late, but ill shoot anyway...
> 
> 790FX/SB600 + 140W 9950BE....  (signature rig)
> 
> ...



Hi there and thanks for sharing with us here.

First off the SB600 is very unfriendly with some of the 9950's.  To start off can you give me a screenshot of CPUz of your current stable clock?  Get me one of the main tab, the memory tab, and the SPD tab.  Thanks once I can check that out, we go from there, sounds good?


----------



## CBOT (Dec 23, 2008)

Here the New one , Today i will Test more Speed.

16,5x200 l 1,425v l 38 Idle/54 Last l 3311 | M3A79-T Deluxe | 9950BE 125W | Water l CBOT

Takt: 3311Mhz
Multi: 16,5x200Mhz
VCore: 1,425V
Idle: 38°C
Load: 54°C
Cooling: Water
Ram : 2x2GB A-DATA G Serie DDR2 800


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2008)

CBOT said:


> Here the New one , Today i will Test more Speed.
> 
> 16,5x200 l 1,425v l 38 Idle/54 Last l 3311 | M3A79-T Deluxe | 9950BE 125W | Water l CBOT
> 
> ...




Thanks very nice overclock 

Do you have CPU tweak on?


----------



## CBOT (Dec 23, 2008)

CPU Tweak  is ON 
VDDQ 2,8V 
ACC +2%
CPU NB 1,4625V

Edit :Little Update 



CBOT said:


> 200 | 1,456v | 3366| M3A79-T Deluxe | 9950BE 125W | JAAABAA0838APMW | WaKü | CBOT


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2008)

CBOT said:


> CPU Tweak  is ON
> VDDQ 2,8V
> ACC +2%
> CPU NB 1,4625V
> ...



Please do yourself a favor and disable CPU Tweak.  It drops temps by like 10ºc, thus giving you room to clock further


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 23, 2008)

does CPU tweak or ACC apply to Anthlon chips(not the ones based on the Phenoms)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> does CPU tweak or ACC apply to Anthlon chips(not the ones based on the Phenoms)



I think it only applies to the Phenoms.


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 23, 2008)

a quick update on my progress

well the fittings arrived yesterday and i put the computer together and was all excited and i filled up the computer with coolant and......


IT STARTED LEAKING AHHH it was 2 of angled fittings i got i dont know why but the started leaking so i removed them and tried putting them in again but they dont go in all the way just emailed koolance for a rma and i ordered some more since it will take a while with koolance to processes the rma  i paid for 2-3day shipping on the new fittings so they should be here by the end of this week



Anyone want to water cool with 3/8" tubing i have a lot of fittings i am not using including angled ones if interested pm me


----------



## Meizuman (Dec 24, 2008)

I've been thinking. Is the CPU Tweak same as AMD Boost? They both raise temps about the same amount... I have a feeling that I saw that green button with red circle in AOD back when I got 790FX board. So the AMD Boost was always on when CPU Tweak was enabled in BIOS... I am not 100% sure but I think it was that way. The red circle was there when I opened AOD and back then I didn't have any clue what it does.

Can someone who has CPU Tweak option in BIOS try this with AOD?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> a quick update on my progress
> 
> well the fittings arrived yesterday and i put the computer together and was all excited and i filled up the computer with coolant and......
> 
> ...



damn dude that sucks, nothing got wet right?  Hopefully you';ll have your new ones quickly


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2008)

Meizuman said:


> I've been thinking. Is the CPU Tweak same as AMD Boost? They both raise temps about the same amount... I have a feeling that I saw that green button with red circle in AOD back when I got 790FX board. So the AMD Boost was always on when CPU Tweak was enabled in BIOS... I am not 100% sure but I think it was that way. The red circle was there when I opened AOD and back then I didn't have any clue what it does.
> 
> Can someone who has CPU Tweak option in BIOS try this with AOD?



AMD Boost enables CPU tweak thats why you notice that.  AMD boost just closes a lot of things you dont need that run in the background and in the registry and stuff I guess.  It improved my 3dmark score by like 500 points, not bad for free points


----------



## Meizuman (Dec 24, 2008)

Lot of things that run in background?.... Can you verify that? Or have you been checking that it actually does more than fiddle with the cpu?

EDIT: I find that hard to believe because AMD boost can be set on - off without any loading time or change seen in task manager.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 24, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> AMD Boost enables CPU tweak thats why you notice that.  AMD boost just closes a lot of things you dont need that run in the background and in the registry and stuff I guess.  It improved my 3dmark score by like 500 points, not bad for free points


WTH is AMD boost?


----------



## Meizuman (Dec 24, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> WTH is AMD boost?



It's my secret weapon when wanting high benchmark scores... 

Seriosly I don't know how it works. Fusion has the AMD Boost option and AOD has the green button the right upper corner. It raises idle temps very much.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2008)

Sorry guys sorry, I got confused with AMD Fusion. SOrry.

AMD Boost is the same as CPU Tweak.  Sorry, I deserve something thrown at me hehehhe


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 24, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Sorry guys sorry, I got confused with AMD Fusion. SOrry.
> 
> AMD Boost is the same as CPU Tweak.  Sorry, I deserve something thrown at me hehehhe



*throws Pentium 4 at you*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> *throws Pentium 4 at you*





:::Throws Phenom II at you:::


:::Runs, kicks your ass, and then gets it back:::


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 24, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> :::Throws Phenom II at you:::
> 
> 
> :::Runs, kicks your ass, and then gets it back:::



*runs away with the Phenom II, waits for his 790GX to be delivered*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> *runs away with the Phenom II, waits for his 790GX to be delivered*



hahahah ok keep it then !!!!


:::thinks that he lost the Phenom II:::


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 24, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hahahah ok keep it then !!!!
> 
> 
> :::thinks that he lost the Phenom II:::



*throws Intel P3* here is a PII for losing the PII:shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> *throws Intel P3* here is a PII for losing the PII:shadedshu



Nooooooooo!!!  Make it another Phenom II


----------



## Meizuman (Dec 24, 2008)

Looks like I'm going 3.4G now with my Cores 0, 1 and 2, but my Core 3 is a real bitch. I should keep her around 3.2

I went back to 200 HT ref
Changed ACC to 0% 

CPU NB VID gets the core much hotter so I decided to try something cooler and skip the whole NB speed, NB voltage... and leave them to 2GHz / x10

I am just a bit confused why AMD decided to use 1.8GHz / x9 NB/HT link speed with PhII

EDIT:

Have you guys tried the Nehalem Smoke Demo... it would be awesome to get clock to clock comparison with intel 4 core chips. In FPS of course.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 24, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Nooooooooo!!!  Make it another Phenom II



you said PII you didn't say Phenom II or Pentium II  so i gave you a upgrade to a pentium III 


btw thanks for the lol


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 24, 2008)

Anyone see the new Athlon 2.7GHz Black Edition i wonder what kind of clocks i can get and for only $85 with free shipping on the egg its a steal


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> you said PII you didn't say Phenom II or Pentium II  so i gave you a upgrade to a pentium III
> 
> 
> btw thanks for the lol



yes it did, look at my post 

when i  for thinking that I lost the Phenom II.  Haha gotcha !!!


----------



## CBOT (Dec 24, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Please do yourself a favor and disable CPU Tweak.  It drops temps by like 10ºc, thus giving you room to clock further



I now this but with CPU Tweak off it Cost many Performance for me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2008)

CBOT said:


> I now this but with CPU Tweak off it Cost many Performance for me.



can you explain what it costs you performance in?  For example I only saw a big difference in super pi, and in 3dmark it wasnt much.  But i rather have less heat, be able to clock higher, and get even more performance.  Just my two cents of course.


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 25, 2008)

i was thinking about buying some DDR3 but will it make a difference in my system?
around 6 or 8gb of DDR3 vs my current 8gb of DDR2 800mhz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> i was thinking about buying some DDR3 but will it make a difference in my system?
> around 6 or 8gb of DDR3 vs my current 8gb of DDR2 800mhz



What are you going to use the DDR3 in?


----------



## miloshs (Dec 25, 2008)

*OC help?*

Hey CP, Guys...


Just as i said few posts before, need some help with OC-ing the crap out of the 9950... but instead of providing highest stable OC screenie i tought of asking you guys to go this way... 
Heres a screenie of what i did just now, reduced ram from 1066 to 800mhz, and bumped FSB to 220, multi is at def 13x, and def voltage.... 







*1)* Now im thinking of doing it this way, not cuz i want to OC the crap out of it, but to better understand all the stuff that happens under the hood. So lets say i want to OC my CPU by just increasing the FSB...  which settings would be the limiting factor (if we imagine that FSB itself is not the limiting factor)...  im thinking of HT, SB, NB and so on...

*2)* As ive come to conclude, raising FSB increases HT speed too, so if i lower the HT frequency to lets say 1800mhz (opposed to 2000mhz stock) i would lower my HT multi to 9x and get FSBx9= HT speed? So following the example from the sshot i would get 220x9=1980mhz and thus remain ~stock while still getting higher FSB and CPU speed...  am i right?

*3)* But how does NB core come into the equation? Northbridge is actually responsible for what? Im trying to look at this as simple as it can be, so im kinda interested in what functions does NB do, and whats SB's responsibility...  There has to be a good reason in why and when the voltages on NB and SB should be raised....  

*4)* In earlier years (older PC's) raising FSB also raised the speed of all the interfaces on the MB (eg. PCI, VGA, DIMM)..  is that the case with the current hardware? I mean would a 220mhz FSB also increase the speed of my PCIe slots or not?

I know i have many more questions, but ill just wait and see what u guys have to say on the ones i already asked...

Cheers and thanks for helping out, Milos


p.s. RESPECT


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 25, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> What are you going to use the DDR3 in?



In my current board Foxconn with the phenom 940


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2008)

miloshs said:


> Hey CP, Guys...
> 
> 
> Just as i said few posts before, need some help with OC-ing the crap out of the 9950... but instead of providing highest stable OC screenie i tought of asking you guys to go this way...
> ...



Hi there Milos, and thanks for posting the SS:


now to answer your questions:


1- When you increase the FSB the RAM, NB, and HT clock higher along with the CPU.  If you are going to use the fSB to clock try to keep your HT under 2000 MHZ and your NB at around 2000 MHz.  This helps greatly with stability at higher clocks.  The FSB itself has its limits, my board had a FSB limit of 285 MHz, higher than that it would not post.


2- you are correct.  The HT link in the BIOS is a multiplier of the FSB.  2.0 = x10 / 1.8 = x9, etc.....

3- The faster your NB runs the better your performance, but like everything it has its limit.  I could do 2400 MHz on the NB at about 1.16v on the NB, however to go higher you have to give it more voltage, which then brings temps into the scenario, but for stability I would keep it at around 2000 MHz, use the multiplier in the BIOS, it is also a multiplier of the FSB.  220 x 10 = 2200.  The NB basically handles the communication between the CPU, RAM, IMC, etc. 

4- When you raise the FSB the only thing that overclocks is your CPU, RAM, HT, NB.  The PCI-E has a seperate clock in the BIOS, i reccommend leaving it at 100 MHz.


Very important, for now I suggest leaving the FSB at 200 MHz and using the unlocked multiplier to overclock.  THis way you dont have to worry about the RAM, NB, HT overclocking.  Its easier and you can find a comfortable clock on the CPU quicker.  Once you find the clock on the CPU you like, then you can worry about the FSB and start to lower the multiplier.  For example lets say you hit 3.4 GHz and thats the max you want to go.  That will be 200x17= 3400 MHz, then you can do 206x16.5- 3400 MHz and so on and start going lower multi and higher FSB then you play with the dividers and keep the HT and NB in check.  Hope this helps.

Here is a very very good guide to overclocking Phenoms, it has helped me greatly:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=890676&postcount=2244


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> In my current board Foxconn with the phenom 940



you would have to wait till the DDR3 Phenom comes out (AM3).  DDR3 is fast bro, i'm using it now obviously in the i7 rig, they run loose timings out of the box but im running my ram at 1400 MHz


----------



## miloshs (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks for the input... and the linky...
Gonna read the stuff (really good stuff), and try to utilize it in my OC. I'll get back to you when my morale drops low again 

Cheers, Milos

P.S.
Just a quick one...  I presently understand everything but the relation between NB and HT?!Somehow from every explanation i've read i come to think of it as the same/similar thing???But im sure thats not so


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2008)

miloshs said:


> Thanks for the input... and the linky...
> Gonna read the stuff (really good stuff), and try to utilize it in my OC. I'll get back to you when my morale drops low again
> 
> Cheers, Milos



no problem bro, and then I'll be here too!  keep us posted.


----------



## miloshs (Dec 25, 2008)

Okey-Dokey... I'm back...

Using the instructions from link You supplied I was able to find out the following:

- FSB Max = 256MHz
- Multi Max = 17x
- HT Speed Max = 3328MHz 
- NB Max = ???  

Now...  i couldnt get MB to post at over 256MHz FSB, 17x was tops i was able to post...  but HT speed made me wonder a bit since i saw most of the ppl hitting ~2600MHz HT Speed and not being able to go higher. Now im not sure if other ppl meant 2600mhz in-OS or POST-able... i'm giving You what was my tops HT MHz when i was able to post.. I got it by setting FSB to 256MHz and HT Link Freq to 2600Mhz (13x Multi). Strangely enough NB speed setting was nowhere to be found in my BIOS (maybe under another name, but ill get to that in a sec)... Thats why i'm giving you guys a few screenies from within the BIOS and maybe u can help me locate the NB speed thingy...

Now..... 

*1) *This is the BIOS Genie section (tweak section) in my BIOS





*2)* HT settings within the Genie stuff





*3)*Voltages part of the BIOS





*4)*And the CPU section which i have no clue whats it all about? Any info on this one? 





I'm now back to stock settings just to post here, and consult with you guys. Oh and all of the above numbers (FSB,HT....) were acquaired without touching the voltage settings. Do you think i should have tried those too, and maybe got higher MAX values???

p.s. These are not SS from my bios, but the ones taken from the PDF manual of my mobo. Not all off the settings are at the same place as in mine, but i can say they are 98% true...


Cheers, Milos

BTW what is the difference between CPU Host/HTT Clock and CPU Host/HTT Boot Up Clock?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2008)

miloshs said:


> Okey-Dokey... I'm back...
> 
> Using the instructions from link You supplied I was able to find out the following:
> 
> ...




Welcome back 

First off let me just clear this up, maybe you missed it in the guide.  The HT will only run as much as the FSB is set to.  So even if you set it at 2600 MHz (x13) the FSB bus was 256, meaning the HT link only run at 2560 MHz.  It will never run greater than the FSB.  To run it at 3328 MHz how the math will give you, you need to have your FSB at 332 MHz,not happenning 

These DFI boards are definetily very confusing as everyone says 

but lets see what I can do for you:


1- first off make sure cool & quiet is disabled !!

2- what options do you get other than auto under CPU feature for "NPT FID Control"?

3- This is a very confusing BIOS hehe, try to get the 2nd question answered, and we'll go from there


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2008)

heres a pretty helpful post over at XS explaining how the NB multiplier and divider work on your board:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=2946227&postcount=43


Here's the thread if you want to read over it:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=184978


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2008)

another really really helpful thread, check it out and read post #4 


http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=185498


----------



## Meizuman (Dec 26, 2008)

I think someone asked if ACC makes any difference with Athlon X2 chips... well here is one older preview of the 790GX + SB750

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2008/08/06/amd-790gx-igp-and-sb750/3

They had +100MHz from Athlon 64 X2 5000+ (Brisbane) compared to Asus 790FX + SB600 (M3A32-MVP Deluxe)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 26, 2008)

Meizuman said:


> I think someone asked if ACC makes any difference with Athlon X2 chips... well here is one older preview of the 790GX + SB750
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2008/08/06/amd-790gx-igp-and-sb750/3
> 
> They had +100MHz from Athlon 64 X2 5000+ (Brisbane) compared to Asus 790FX + SB600 (M3A32-MVP Deluxe)



i am the one who asked. thanks  how do you turn it on?


EDIT: i found it and my board dosen't let me turn it on with a Athlon X2


----------



## Meizuman (Dec 26, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i am the one who asked. thanks  how do you turn it on?



Go to T-Series -> EC Configuration -> Advanced Clock Calibration

Before this you may have set OverClock Navigator to Manual OverClock

I am not familiar with this bios, just checked Biostar's manual for this bios.

This was for TA790GX3 A2+ 5.x

Few other 790GX models seem to NOT have ACC. 

Same thing as MSI's KA790GX model with 750SB http://plaza.fi/muropaketti/muropaketti-selvitti-msin-790gx-emolevyn-epaselvyydet  sorry for Finnish but as you can see from the pictures and quotes, they used cheaper PCB from old SB600 model (KA780G) which didn't have the extra pins/leads available for ACC to work.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 26, 2008)

Meizuman said:


> Go to T-Series -> EC Configuration -> Advanced Clock Calibration
> 
> Before this you may have set OverClock Navigator to Manual OverClock
> 
> ...



thanks but mine is different. You go to CPU configuration then go down to the bottom but i can't turn it on using my chip.


----------



## Meizuman (Dec 26, 2008)

YYEEAAHHH.... New BIOS from Gigabyte! Will check it out immediately... Hopefully it gets me going. http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/BIOS_Model.aspx?ProductID=2887 This one is F3H, I wonder what the "H" stands for? I have been checking the checksums with FastSum 1.6 after I read some guys difficulties with GB's BIOSes.


----------



## Meizuman (Dec 26, 2008)

Nice Christmas present from AMD...






6,4GHz on Phenom I  HT ref clock 400MHz, HT Link 4.0 

http://s270.photobucket.com/albums/jj94/DjAnalog/?action=view&current=64phenom.jpg


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Dec 26, 2008)

CRAZY you use air?

i just got one of these today im about to overclock this beotch, got any tips?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 26, 2008)

Meizuman said:


> Nice Christmas present from AMD...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Meizuman (Dec 26, 2008)

Yeah, some weird glitch in that 2.1.5... I didn't reboot after installing. Maybe I just got to get used to everything being x2  everything but memory speed...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 26, 2008)

Meizuman said:


> Yeah, some weird glitch in that 2.1.5... I didn't reboot after installing. Maybe I just got to get used to everything being x2  everything but memory speed...



well if you look at that screenshot long enough, you might actually believe you are running at the speed


----------



## Meizuman (Dec 26, 2008)

Yeah I have 26,5GHz processor! How cool is that... I'll try to reboot now and see if this BIOS has still the coldboot problem. I have to switch my PSU off & on every single time if I want to power on my rig. Else it will power on without any booting process. Thats not so ideal isn't it?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 26, 2008)

Meizuman said:


> Yeah I have 26,5GHz processor! How cool is that... I'll try to reboot now and see if this BIOS has still the coldboot problem. I have to switch my PSU off & on every single time if I want to power on my rig. Else it will power on without any booting process. Thats not so ideal isn't it?



no that is not ideal at all!  Have you tried disconnecting everything when booting up, I mean like soundcards, anything usb plugged in, etc


if possible use one stick of RAM. also.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Dec 26, 2008)

hows this i think theres way more potential tho


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 26, 2008)

lucasweir said:


> hows this i think theres way more potential tho



you gotta do the 1m not the 512k


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Dec 26, 2008)

yea i was just doing hwbot stuff lol ill try a 1m


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Dec 26, 2008)

1m coming up next


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Dec 26, 2008)

*1m*


----------



## LeMoose (Dec 26, 2008)

lucasweir said:


> hows this i think theres way more potential tho



rofl,  I just choked a gummy bear. Thought you were teh wiz before CP mentioned 512k ^^

I gotta lay off the heavy stuff during christmas..


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Dec 26, 2008)

lol yea i wish that was 1m lol


1M was 25 sec


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2008)

have you guys seen the price drop on the Phenoms???


9850BE - $147.99
9950BE (125W) - $164.99

Thats how you tell the release of the Phenom II is almost here


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 27, 2008)

they were $179.99 before x-mas then they went up to $200 and they sold out
now on sale again?

Cant wait hope they get here soon!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> they were $179.99 before x-mas then they went up to $200 and they sold out
> now on sale again?
> 
> Cant wait hope they get here soon!



yeah they were, I check everyday for the PHenom II dude, so now this cheap, its gotta be close!!


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 27, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah they were, I check everyday for the PHenom II dude, so now this cheap, its gotta be close!!



SAME HERE

got to be one of the first to get it with overnight shipping!!!

look what i FOUND!!!!!!!!
http://www.engadget.com/2008/12/26/amds-phenom-ii-cpu-goes-on-sale-online-in-a-curious-quiet-fash/

and if you look at this one it says its sold out till the 12/27/08
http://www.keenzo.com/showproduct.asp?M=AMD&ID=3587577&ref=GB

I HAVE A FELLING ITS REALLY CLOSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frenchie (Dec 27, 2008)

don't know if they ship over seas but.....

http://uk.insight.com/apps/productp..._mmc=Froogle-_-OA-_-AMD-_-AMDOA06AAL&src=FRO1



£251.84 - Available on the 05/01/09.........

Gives me a week to sell my soul and then order... 

Oh yeah Meizuman my board does exactly the same thing as yours if I run any kind of OC, with the added bonus of if you hit the reset button while it's in that cycling pre post mode you clear your bios defaults and I have to re input all the settings again 

Not tried any over clock on the new Bios yet would be interested to see how you get on yourself


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 27, 2008)

thats may of 09 they come out next week here in the usa


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Dec 27, 2008)

i got my 9950 for 160+shipping


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Dec 27, 2008)

anyone know whats good temp for these chips cuz mine idles around 45-49 and 55-60 load but that seems kinda hot


----------



## miloshs (Dec 27, 2008)

mine was at ~23oC Idle, and 35oC load...   i think your problem is the heatsink...    
Altho i do have HR-01 Plus...  

Might wanna get the 120mm heatsink, and check if you seated it right. Stock cooler shoud have it at maybe 35-ish idle and 50-ish load...  i think 

EDIT: Just checked out your fan...  it seems like its supposed to keep a 85W TDP CPU at 40oC (ambient 24oC) when full throttle...  Given the fact that 9950 is either 125W or 140W...  those temperatures just might be true. Check it out http://www.silentpcreview.com/article645-page4.html


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> SAME HERE
> 
> got to be one of the first to get it with overnight shipping!!!
> 
> ...



it should be today the 27th, fuckers better hurry up, i'm not going to get mine right away, but i want to see results and I will get my very soon.


----------



## dustyshiv (Dec 27, 2008)

*Temps of 140W TDP Phenom 9950*

Guys,

Tried to OC my Phenom and got her stable at 3.1GHz w 1.472V Vcore.

But the temps went upto 65 degree C after runnin Prime95 for 45min with all cores on full load stable.

Im on water cooling.

Whats your take on temps? Anybody with 140w TDP phenom have tried to OC ? Could you post your temps guys?







My Specs are

AMD Phenom™ X4 9950 Black Edition Quad-Core Processor (140W TDP), Gigabyte MA790GP-DS4H, 2 X 2GB Corsair Dominator DDR2-PC8500 1066MHz, 500 GB Seagate SATAII + Seagate 600 GB SATA II, XFX Geforce 9800 GTX Black Edition@ 760 MHz Core Clock Frequency w 512 Mb GDDR3 Memory, Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Xtreme Gamer, D-Link DGE-560T PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Adapter, Corsair HX620W PSU, Lite-on DVD-RW SATA Interface, Sapphire Theatrix w ATI 550 Pro TV Tuner w Hardware Acceleration, Creative Inspire 5.1, Logitech Cordless Optical Mouse and Keyboard, Samsung Syncmaster 2220WM 22" Digital Monitor, Gigabyte Poseidon Case, ZALMAN Reserator 1V2 liquid Cooling w ZALMAN ZM-WB-5 CPU water block, Two 120mm ZALMAN Case fans with Blue LEDs


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2008)

dustyshiv said:


> Guys,
> 
> Tried to OC my Phenom and got her stable at 3.1GHz w 1.472V Vcore.
> 
> ...



Hi there, i'm not sure how that Zalman water system does bro, but I had my 140W 9950 overclocked to 3.4 GHz @ 1.6v and max temps were somewhere around 52ºc.  My daily setting of 3.2 GHz @ 1.42v idled at low 30ºc's and max was about 45ºc.  I had a single fan radiator.  What thermal paste are you using?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 27, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hi there, i'm not sure how that Zalman water system does bro, but I had my 140W 9950 overclocked to 3.4 GHz @ 1.6v and max temps were somewhere around 52ºc.  My daily setting of 3.2 GHz @ 1.42v idled at low 30ºc's and max was about 45ºc.  I had a single fan radiator.  What thermal paste are you using?


Why do ppl still run Prime? i guess they wanna fry something! (use what AOD put in it's program)


Is the water block seating against the cpu proper?
How much thermal grease you applying?
after filling the radiator did ya remove it and tilt it in all directions to rid the air from it?
i dropped at least 10c after doing that..
and can you upload a photo of your rig and the location of the radiator...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Why do ppl still run Prime? i guess they wanna fry something! (use what AOD put in it's program)
> 
> 
> Is the water block seating against the cpu proper?
> ...



yah, I always recommend everybody to run a 32m of super pi or a 1m of w prime, its uses all cores fully but doesnt give the stress of prime, that thing is dangerous.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 27, 2008)

Ya know what guys, since there is all this new stuff comin out, im really wondering if i should go with a DUal SLot board or go with 1 that is as robust but is single slot, because im really unsure i will ever use the secondary PCIe 16 slot for anything.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ya know what guys, since there is all this new stuff comin out, im really wondering if i should go with a DUal SLot board or go with 1 that is as robust but is single slot, because im really unsure i will ever use the secondary PCIe 16 slot for anything.



naw bro dont settle for one PCIe slot, you'll regret it, if one day you get the urge, your fucked!


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Dec 27, 2008)

yo i think its just i dont have enought thermal paste lol, i skimpped on that cuz i forgot to buy some yesterday when i got my cpu but whatever i have a little on there for now


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 27, 2008)

lucasweir said:


> yo i think its just i dont have enought thermal paste lol, i skimpped on that cuz i forgot to buy some yesterday when i got my cpu but whatever i have a little on there for now


you just answered your own question man!


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Dec 27, 2008)

lol yeaaa, cuz i wanna push this cpu farther i have it at 3.2 at only 1.4V


----------



## dustyshiv (Dec 27, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hi there, i'm not sure how that Zalman water system does bro, but I had my 140W 9950 overclocked to 3.4 GHz @ 1.6v and max temps were somewhere around 52ºc.  My daily setting of 3.2 GHz @ 1.42v idled at low 30ºc's and max was about 45ºc.  I had a single fan radiator.  What thermal paste are you using?




Hi Chicken patty....(Nice one for a username....lol)

Im using the Zalman ZM STG-1 thermal paste.


```
[URL="http://www.zalman.com/ENG/product/Product_Read.asp?idx=221"]http://www.zalman.com/ENG/product/Product_Read.asp?idx=221[/URL]
```

Thats the only thing available out here in Dubai.

Fullinfusion, There r no water bubbles in the tube. I will try to shake the reserator!!

 I have a Thermaltake flow indicator with temp. monitor and on load...i.e the previous screen shot....it indicated the temp of the coolant as 47 degree C

Will take and post the pics now!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2008)

dustyshiv said:


> Hi Chicken patty....(Nice one for a username....lol)
> 
> Im using the Zalman ZM STG-1 thermal paste.
> 
> ...



give us a few pics and lets see if we can find anything.  try loosening your waterblock only a little bit.  If its to tight on the board, temps can go up alot.  that happened to me once, I loosened up the block and I dropped over 10ºc!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 27, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> give us a few pics and lets see if we can find anything.  try loosening your waterblock only a little bit.  If its to tight on the board, temps can go up alot.  that happened to me once, I loosened up the block and I dropped over 10ºc!!!


i tighten the block up than in a cris cross pattern....than i start to loosen it up... not much but you should be able to give the block a slight twist back n forth with a little bit of effort... i find it works for me....


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 27, 2008)

I should also mention... i put a small BB sized drop on the cpu and spread it out even over the entire surface.... if done rite you should be able to slightly see through the paste... than put a couple drops of the thermal paste on the water block and with a plastic bag put you finger in it and smear the grease all over the surface... after that get a clean lint free rag and wipe off the grease from the water block.... mount it to the cpu and adjust the tightness and you should be good to go..


i smear the water block and wipe because it fills the microscopic scratches an such... i get way better cooling doing it the way I've mentioned


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> i tighten the block up than in a cris cross pattern....than i start to loosen it up... not much but you should be able to give the block a slight twist back n forth with a little bit of effort... i find it works for me....



yep it does.  some people over tighten it, not good.  If it slightly bends the board, it can cause instability as well. BSOd's/


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 27, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> naw bro dont settle for one PCIe slot, you'll regret it, if one day you get the urge, your fucked!



Ok, so you say 790GX/FX then because i will probably Run ATI Only unless if a Universal Board comes out like the x58 for intel.


----------



## Frenchie (Dec 27, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> thats may of 09 they come out next week here in the usa



We're kinda backward (or is it forward) thinking here - It's a Brittish site so the date format is dd/mm/yy..

Mk 2's in 9 days time - Get in there


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 27, 2008)

way i write is 01DEC08 or 20081201

also i finally found a thread where there is a possible way to remove a HS with ASEpoxy Mixed with AS5
http://www.hardforum.com/archive/index.php/t-796434.html

My Problem is i didnt add enough AS5 to the AS Epoxy so its more stuck than the Ramsinks on my M9800 256 in my laptop.

http://www.heatsink-guide.com/content.php?content=compound.shtml

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=173583


----------



## dustyshiv (Dec 27, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> give us a few pics and lets see if we can find anything.  try loosening your waterblock only a little bit.  If its to tight on the board, temps can go up alot.  that happened to me once, I loosened up the block and I dropped over 10ºc!!!




Chicken Patty,


Pics as requested!!


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Dec 27, 2008)

nice ram, i just bought a pair


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 27, 2008)

dustyshiv said:


> Guys,
> 
> Tried to OC my Phenom and got her stable at 3.1GHz w 1.472V Vcore.
> 
> ...



mine were 18-25C idle and 28-36C load and it was a simple 3.2ghz @ 1.47v


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 27, 2008)

dustyshiv said:


> Chicken Patty,
> 
> 
> Pics as requested!!


Nice rig Dusty.... where is the water pump? is it built into the floor stand unit?
you have alot of hose and im thinking you don't have a strong enough pump to move that volume of water.... did you tilt the radiator to see if there is air trapped in the radiator?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Nice rig Dusty.... where is the water pump? is it built into the floor stand unit?
> you have alot of hose and im thinking you don't have a strong enough pump to move that volume of water.... did you tilt the radiator to see if there is air trapped in the radiator?



also that is a passively cooled rad, that could be a problem !


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 27, 2008)

can you make the hoses shorter if you can then do make

if you have any money get a better wc setup been reading reviews on it and some say it developed some leaks and pump might be an issue


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 27, 2008)

you dont want them too tight, just a little slack, perhaps possibly route them better lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> can you make the hoses shorter if you can then do make
> 
> if you have any money get a better wc setup been reading reviews on it and some say it developed some leaks and pump might be an issue



i say building your own water setup is the best.  But if thats too much hassle here is a really good one already put together.


http://www.petrastechshop.com/pecod4.html


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2008)

dustyshiv said:


> Chicken Patty,
> 
> 
> Pics as requested!!



looks nice. maybe adding the optional fan to that would keep that beast undercontrol better


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 27, 2008)

how could i miss the videos?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4X__HTuQ1CA


----------



## dustyshiv (Dec 27, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Nice rig Dusty.... where is the water pump? is it built into the floor stand unit?
> you have alot of hose and im thinking you don't have a strong enough pump to move that volume of water.... did you tilt the radiator to see if there is air trapped in the radiator?



Fullinfusion,

The reserator has a water pump built into the tower. I heard on newegg that the built in water pump was not strong enough. But  i had only two choices in here either the Zalman reserator or the Gigabyte Galaxy. So went with the reserator.

Yes, I did shake the reserator and there r no water bubbles in the hose. Planning to buy GPU water block for my next upgrade. Hence didnt cut the hose.

Btw...How would it be if I were to add a secondary pump (swiftech)in the middle of the circuit. Has anyone tried that? Would that increase the flow rate?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 27, 2008)

dustyshiv said:


> Fullinfusion,
> 
> The reserator has a water pump built into the tower. I heard on newegg that the built in water pump was not strong enough. But  i had only two choices in here either the Zalman reserator or the Gigabyte Galaxy. So went with the reserator.
> 
> ...


you don't wanna shake the rad mate.... if you can lay the thing over so its laying flat as long as  the pump wont cavitate the water.... is there any way you could just by-pass the on-board pump and install the higher volume pump?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 27, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> how could i miss the videos?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4X__HTuQ1CA


and I also lol... thanks for the link Assassin


----------



## dustyshiv (Dec 27, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> you don't wanna shake the rad mate.... if you can lay the thing over so its laying flat as long as  the pump wont cavitate the water.... is there any way you could just by-pass the on-board pump and install the higher volume pump?



Not unless I dismantle the whole unit and fix another pump! But how would adding an additional pump in the circuit work? Any thoughts on that or has anybody tried that?


Thnx for the replies, btw!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 27, 2008)

dustyshiv said:


> Not unless I dismantle the whole unit and fix another pump! But how would adding an additional pump in the circuit work? Any thoughts on that or has anybody tried that?
> 
> 
> Thnx for the replies, btw!!


where's your sense of adventure?
But any way... yes it will help.... how much? know one knows...
Is there any way to get at the pump and remove the lines and set anouter pump in?
you should see my thermal take 2 bay water cooling settup!! i totally stripped it down and didnt cost me more than 5 dollars to make the big switch..
*Before*






*After*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey Full That Looks Sweet Dude, I'll Post A Few New Pics Of The Rig Soon!


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 27, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey Full That Looks Sweet Dude, I'll Post A Few New Pics Of The Rig Soon!


Hey thanks alot CP with ketchup in it lol....

hey i think i found the pronlem with my glitchy o/c besides the razor mouse driver giving me the bsod!!!! i believe i needed to let this 79-T mobo run its paces and do its normal burn in.... im now stable @ 222x14=3108mhz
i now leave the cpu-nb volts on auto...sb at 1.24 and running ACC on +2 with a cpu voltage of 1.5v and my temp is low 30's idle and 43ish running Vantage during the cpu test's.... SM im coming for ya bro!!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 27, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey Full That Looks Sweet Dude, I'll Post A Few New Pics Of The Rig Soon!


hey CP i have a short video clip of my rig running full out playing GOW.... how do i send it to ya? It sounds like a bloody jet engine running while im playing!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 27, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey Full That Looks Sweet Dude, I'll Post A Few New Pics Of The Rig Soon!


*SWEET BRO CANT WAIT!!!!*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> *SWEET BRO CANT WAIT!!!!*



here you go, just put in my 120.2 rad.  this is for now, these effin' i7's run extremely hot bro, but for now it'll get it done.


What I plan to get in the future is a BIX 120.4 rad with a new pump/res and 1/2" tubing , that should keep it cool.

before





After


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> here you go, just put in my 120.2 rad.  this is for now, these effin' i7's run extremely hot bro, but for now it'll get it done.
> 
> 
> What I plan to get in the future is a BIX 120.4 rad with a new pump/res and 1/2" tubing , that should keep it cool.
> ...



F'n beautifull bro!!!! one suggestion though.... remove the twin fans from behind the rad... it's causing the air to do weird shit and not let clean cool air thou the rad!
i may know shit about certain things but i can tell ya about the water cooling.... if you dont wanna remove both fans than unplug the one closest to the case and run it for a bit and i bet your temps fall at least by 4c

sorry it took me a few days to give you a mark06 bench CP so here ya go!!! nice and stable


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2008)

Brad thats nice bro, not bad of a score of all, I could only imagine what that card would do in my hands 

Well two "fans' you are talking about, that is empty, its just the border.  so the fans working are the ones you see pulling thru the rad, its the only way I can mount it.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Brad thats nice bro, not bad of a score of all, I could only imagine what that card would do in my hands
> 
> Well two "fans' you are talking about, that is empty, its just the border.  so the fans working are the ones you see pulling thru the rad, its the only way I can mount it.


hey David thanks bro but can you take a pic of the bolting from the back of the case to the rad?
you show one fan at the top of the rad! the bottom two im concerned about.... and hey, ya never know when i upgrade gpu's i may send you a late x-mas prez bro!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> hey David thanks bro but can you take a pic of the bolting from the back of the case to the rad?
> you show one fan at the top of the rad! the bottom two im concerned about.... and hey, ya never know when i upgrade gpu's i may send you a late x-mas prez bro!!!



he dude you do that and I will personally go visit you and give you my i7 rig!!!  after I bench your card of course lol.  btw, THERE IS ONLY TWO WORKING FANS ON THE RAD, THE TWO THAT I USED TO MOUNT IT ARE EMPTY, THERE IS NO FAN IN THERE, JUST THE OUTER PART OF THE HOUSING, NO FAN!!!  ILL TAKE A PIC LATER WHEN THE CAMERA CHARGES, MY BUDDY BROUGHT IT OVER WITH NO BATTERY.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 28, 2008)

Ok im going to test this and its stable!!!! Woohoo!!!! fuck the cpu-nb volt!!! thats whats been holding me back... i leave it on auto and *B.I.N.G.O* she's stable....


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 28, 2008)

sorry this is what im moaning about lol... (last post)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Ok im going to test this and its stable!!!! Woohoo!!!! fuck the cpu-nb volt!!! thats whats been holding me back... i leave it on auto and *B.I.N.G.O* she's stable....





For some reason mine worked best when it was matched or close to the CPU voltage.  oh well all chips are different!


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> he dude you do that and I will personally go visit you and give you my i7 rig!!!  after I bench your card of course lol.  btw, THERE IS ONLY TWO WORKING FANS ON THE RAD, THE TWO THAT I USED TO MOUNT IT ARE EMPTY, THERE IS NO FAN IN THERE, JUST THE OUTER PART OF THE HOUSING, NO FAN!!!  ILL TAKE A PIC LATER WHEN THE CAMERA CHARGES, MY BUDDY BROUGHT IT OVER WITH NO BATTERY.


Hahahaha time will tell my friend and please dont yell lmao!!!

Ok so your using the fan housing as a spacer hey?....(no fan blades in the middle)  kinda works like a tunnel ram hey!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Hahahaha time will tell my friend and please dont yell lmao!!!
> 
> Ok so your using the fan housing as a spacer hey?....(no fan blades in the middle)  kinda works like a tunnel ram hey!!!



I didnt even notice i was in caps dude sorry!!


yeah it is only a spacer, no fan blades, nothing, 100% empty.  Kinda made my own swiftech radbox, for free because the fans were bad and old, so I figured i'd get something out of them


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> For some reason mine worked best when it was matched or close to the CPU voltage.  oh well all chips are different!


i read a long time ago that you either set the cpu to its perfured volts and left cpu nb volt on auto or ya leave the cpu volt on auto and use the cpu-nb volt!!! fuke me!!!!! she has been stable for 30min at the last cpuid valid i just posted..... Im on to something CP 
Ok going for another Mark06 bench at the same gpu clock's but higher cpu clock's.... it passed the Wprime 1024m run with this clock so im good to go!!! wish me AMD P luck!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Hahahaha time will tell my friend and please dont yell lmao!!!
> 
> Ok so your using the fan housing as a spacer hey?....(no fan blades in the middle)  kinda works like a tunnel ram hey!!!





fullinfusion said:


> i read a long time ago that you either set the cpu to its perfured volts and left cpu nb volt on auto or ya leave the cpu volt on auto and use the cpu-nb volt!!! fuke me!!!!! she has been stable for 30min at the last cpuid valid i just posted..... Im on to something CP
> Ok going for another Mark06 bench at the same gpu clock's but higher cpu clock's.... it passed the Wprime 1024m run with this clock so im good to go!!! wish me AMD P luck!!!!



good luck mate 

Here is another shot I had taken, i'll get you yours in a bit dude:

This one is bettery quality


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> good luck mate
> 
> Here is another shot I had taken, i'll get you yours in a bit dude:
> 
> This one is bettery quality


nice and what case is that?.... im just back cuz mark06 pissed out on the 2nd test so i just bumped the cpu core volt up by one click.... brb.... I hope!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> nice and what case is that?.... im just back cuz mark06 pissed out on the 2nd test so i just bumped the cpu core volt up by one click.... brb.... I hope!!!!



keep me posed, the case is a ThermalTake Armour +


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> keep me posed, the case is a ThermalTake Armour +


Sweet bro!!! so i passed his Mark06 @ 3.220Mhz with just one bump to the cpu's core! here take a look....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Sweet bro!!! so i passed his Mark06 @ 3.220Mhz with just one bump to the cpu's core! here take a look....



nice bro, dude higher higher lol.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> nice bro, dude higher higher lol.


*LOL MOFO!!!* you want me to burn me cpu out like you did?

im upping the clock 3Mhz at a time and feeding ya the scores lol.... Hell ya sound like meeeeeee LMAO bro!!!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 28, 2008)

and up n up i shall go David!!!! check this out... i know i had a score of 16741 in mark06 but that was using a program to set both gpu core's out to 1100MHz on the memory..... i deleated it and this is my score using the factory MHz on CCC....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> and up n up i shall go David!!!! check this out... i know i had a score of 16741 in mark06 but that was using a program to set both gpu core's out to 1100MHz on the memory..... i deleated it and this is my score using the factory MHz on CCC....



man why is your CPU score so low?  at 3.3 GHz i scored 4800+?  If you would have yours that high you would be close to 17k dude.  Anyhow that doesnt matter, the point is getting stable!


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> man why is your CPU score so low?  at 3.3 GHz i scored 4800+?  If you would have yours that high you would be close to 17k dude.  Anyhow that doesnt matter, the point is getting stable!


WHY? you tell me Bro!!!!! i have the CCC set to






dude give my cpu some  credit mate.... at least i show continuity with the test..... im using 10x cpu and10x nb settings!!! this mobo LOVES HIGH NB AND FSB SETTING'S if you want i'll give ya a *HT LINK OF 2370 and a CPU NB LINK OF 2607MHz... i just proved it!!! *


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 28, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> WHY? you tell me Bro!!!!! i have the CCC set to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that don't tickle ya fancy ill show ya 10x cpu and 11x cpu nb setting!!!!with this mobo i *JUST TONIGHT FOUND OUT THAT * she loves the high Nb link speed!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> WHY? you tell me Bro!!!!! i have the CCC set to
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dude it could be vista I suppose.  I never got to run my Phenom with vista, not that I can remember.  Vista does hurt Phenoms alot!!!  BTW thats a good nB speed dude, i never got it stable that high.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> man why is your CPU score so low?  at 3.3 GHz i scored 4800+?  If you would have yours that high you would be close to 17k dude.  Anyhow that doesnt matter, the point is getting stable!


You tell me Bro!!!! *PLEEEEEASE*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2008)

hey Brad, here are the shots you wanted:

The fan spacer closest to the rad is screwed directly into the rad by short screws, and the one to the case as the through screws as you see


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> dude it could be vista I suppose.  I never got to run my Phenom with vista, not that I can remember.  Vista does hurt Phenoms alot!!!  BTW thats a good nB speed dude, i never got it stable that high.


yeah i bit off more than she could chew.... 10x it the max on 14x cpu NB HT yada yada.... she wouldn't boot up at 2607nb ht haha fukin thing!!!!!! oh well ill run a mark06 at this setting to see what she can do!!!


----------



## dustyshiv (Dec 28, 2008)

Brad/David,

Do you guys know of any etailer or online shopping website that has international shipping?

I cant get the goodies that I am lookin for locally and that makes me sad!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2008)

dustyshiv said:


> Brad/David,
> 
> Do you guys know of any etailer or online shopping website that has international shipping?
> 
> I cant get the goodies that I am lookin for locally and that makes me sad!!



dude you can try them, their customer services is excellent, I dont know if they go international though.  

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2008)

CP have you got your chip tested?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> CP have you got your chip tested?



naw dude, nobody after it now so I haven't bothered.


----------



## Meizuman (Dec 29, 2008)

Here is a fresh Preview of Phenom II X4 940

http://forum.breakthelimit.net/index.php?showtopic=220&st=0&#entry754


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2008)

Meizuman said:


> Here is a fresh Preview of Phenom II X4 940
> 
> http://forum.breakthelimit.net/index.php?showtopic=220&st=0&#entry754



thats a pretty darn good review.  For some reasons I'm a bit dissapointed at the numbers though, it is faster than the current Phenoms, but AMD should have tried to do a bit better, I know they can.  THe chips starts to get sick once it hits high clocks, but then again thats only achieveable wiht extreme cooling.  Regardless its a huge improvement and im dying to have one of my own .  But competition is getting too good to settle for something like this, AMD has to step up their game.


----------



## Meizuman (Dec 29, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> thats a pretty darn good review.  For some reasons I'm a bit dissapointed at the numbers though, it is faster than the current Phenoms, but AMD should have tried to do a bit better, I know they can.  THe chips starts to get sick once it hits high clocks, but then again thats only achieveable wiht extreme cooling.  Regardless its a huge improvement and im dying to have one of my own .  But competition is getting too good to settle for something like this, AMD has to step up their game.



I am also a little dissapointed on the numbers. BTW it's just a Preview not a Review. One thing that striked me a little was the default wPrime 2 result (13.765s). Of course I can't do a fair comparison because I have my NB/HT link @ 2.4GHz and 1066 RAM.

But why on earth AMD dropped the default NB speed from 2GHz to 1.8GHz...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2008)

Meizuman said:


> I am also a little dissapointed on the numbers. BTW it's just a Preview not a Review. One thing that striked me a little was the default wPrime 2 result (13.765s). Of course I can't do a fair comparison because I have my NB/HT link @ 2.4GHz and 1066 RAM.
> 
> But why on earth AMD dropped the default NB speed from 2GHz to 1.8GHz...



yeah I mean at 3.2 GHz I did 11.9, meaning it is probably not any quicker at all that my Phenom

then 4400 cpu score points at 3.0 GHz, which is about the same the current gen phenoms do.  They needed to have a faster, much faster chip clock for clock, and apparently they dont.  

Just for comparison, here is a Wprime run with my i7, on 4 threads meaning no HT enabled. with everything open, if i closed some apps it'll drop a lot.  I didn't expect AMD to get a chip out there faster than the i7, but they should've at least gotten a bit closer, they still got lotta catch up work to do.  


Default settings 2793 Mhz


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 29, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> i'll be posting in my new thread about the 79-T mobo... since CP is an Intel fan boy now... thx



Where is your new thread? I was supposed to pick all my gear up on the 24th but some more bill came in and pushed it to the 9th of Jan. So I'll be putting off the mods for a while and just doing the build and getting right into the tweaking.

I was wondering CP, the 9850 thread is a low voltage OC thread and I'll be tweaking for max OC. Is there a regular 9850 OC thread?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2008)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Where is your new thread? I was supposed to pick all my gear up on the 24th but some more bill came in and pushed it to the 9th of Jan. So I'll be putting off the mods for a while and just doing the build and getting right into the tweaking.
> 
> I was wondering CP, the 9850 thread is a low voltage OC thread and I'll be tweaking for max OC. Is there a regular 9850 OC thread?



Here is fulls new thread, but as you see it was here also lol

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=79094

Well that 9850 thread became an overclocking thread too bro lol.  But if you want you can start your own and i'll be more than gladly able to help you there   just link me to it lol.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 29, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Here is fulls new thread, but as you see it was here also lol
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=79094
> 
> Well that 9850 thread became an overclocking thread too bro lol.  But if you want you can start your own and i'll be more than gladly able to help you there   just link me to it lol.



Well I wouldn't want to create another 9850BE/M3A79-T/OC'ing thread so I'll just post in Full's M3A79-T OC'ing thread when I finish my build. I will, however, Start a thread just for my build. I already tore my case to pieces thinking I'd mod it but I love beer way too much and well, it looks like I'll be paying off my parts before purchasing a dremmel and paint!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2008)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Well I wouldn't want to create another 9850BE/M3A79-T/OC'ing thread so I'll just post in Full's M3A79-T OC'ing thread when I finish my build. I will, however, Start a thread just for my build. I already tore my case to pieces thinking I'd mod it but I love beer way too much and well, it looks like I'll be paying off my parts before purchasing a dremmel and paint!!



hahahaha lol.

Well just post there, lots of people there to help you including me


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 29, 2008)

I think i asked if higher HT also went for the athlon (non phenom) and it turns out that it doesn't make much of a difference. 

1500 HT 






900HT






BTW sorry CP for posting about the athlon in your phenom thread


----------



## Meizuman (Dec 29, 2008)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=472413

  

Not bad, eh? I have this OC now and I did some benching, no problem to get wPrime 2.00 1024m test through. Also I submitted my first wPrime 1.55 1m result to HWbot.org, it was 10.062s. 10th place. There is more to be done, but so far so good.

Today I proved myself that ACC definately has major effect on clocking. My rig hasn't booted ever before with CPU multi of x17. I started trying to boot with x17 first with ACC disabled, then +2, +4 and when I hit +6, it went all the way to Windows. Every step I took with ACC got me a little farther. But now I am kinda stunned to see that this actually seems to work... Hopes are high now but I assume this OC will not be stable enough... Time and benching will tell. That wPrime 1024 really gave me these high hopes. My CPU hitted no more than 50C while doing the bench. I have Vcore at 1.44 - 1.47 depending on load. Wish me luck with this!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I think i asked if higher HT also went for the athlon (non phenom) and it turns out that it doesn't make much of a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nothing to worry about dude, please post more if you desire


----------



## Meizuman (Dec 29, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I think i asked if higher HT also went for the athlon (non phenom) and it turns out that it doesn't make much of a difference.
> 
> 1500 HT
> 
> ...


----------



## merkk (Dec 29, 2008)

The ACC on my Foxconn board is like nite to day on cpu overclocking . I have a 9850be i got when they frist came out on my old board the best stable overclock was 2.7 it did boot into windows at 2.9 but crash shortly after . Now with ACC  at +6% i ran 3.2 stable but need 1.53v to do it so i back it back down to 3.1 at 1.45v . If i trun ACC off and try to posted using the same setting the rig will never even boot .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2008)

merkk said:


> The ACC on my Foxconn board is like nite to day on cpu overclocking . I have a 9850be i got when they frist came out on my old board the best stable overclock was 2.7 it did boot into windows at 2.9 but crash shortly after . Now with ACC  at +6% i ran 3.2 stable but need 1.53v to do it so i back it back down to 3.1 at 1.45v . If i trun ACC off and try to posted using the same setting the rig will never even boot .



my 9850BE was stable up to 3150 MHz @ 1.42v.  With ACC on I went 3.55 Ghz at 1.456v.  So its a world of a difference.  I think the people that say ACC is no difference, just have a really bad chip that doesn't clock well at all and even with the help of ACC it can't run stable at your above average clock.  just my .02 cents


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 30, 2008)

Phenoms come out in Jan 
yesterday i was on the egg on they had 41 amd chips and 26 intels and today they had 44 amd and 29 intels i was so excited but then i look and NO PHENOM 

2 more weeks i guess


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> Phenoms come out in Jan
> yesterday i was on the egg on they had 41 amd chips and 26 intels and today they had 44 amd and 29 intels i was so excited but then i look and NO PHENOM
> 
> 2 more weeks i guess



i guide myself the same way, but I noticed that more chips doesnt have to be because of the Phenom II's lol.


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 30, 2008)

UPDATE:

My fittings are coming in today so i can finally use my computer and ill post some Overclocking Results Soon

Merkk how do you enable Raid  Foxconn Board?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 30, 2008)

Meizuman said:


> So this is HT Link or NB? Not familiar with Athlons... Doesn't even have NB?? (nothing in CPU-Z's NB Frequency).
> 
> This looks like it is REALLY case sensitive. When I did some (not-so professional) testing, it looked like every notch in HT Link multi gave 1FPS more (all the way to 2.5GHz). Then the other day when I was testing with different settings, I didn't even see any change. I admit that the RT HDR IBL is not good program when benching because freezing the screen and trying to get stable load is difficult. It keeps pumping the FPS so much that its quite hard to keep track where it is going. So I should use some different software for that.



It is the HT link


----------



## merkk (Dec 30, 2008)

Assassin
I'am doing a simple raid-0 .You start with getting the raid drivers off the mother board disk for the OS you are using . You need to put them on a floppy or UBS memory stick .Next boot to the bios change the sata settting to raid than reboot pc and wild it booting you have to hit ctrl+f or a don't remeber for sure but it will tell you the bottons when it boot up after you have trun raid on in the bios.It will boot to a screen and you will build your raid set-up there take you time read what it says . It will give you 4 screen to pick form each one dose diff stuff. Now i have always done my raid with a new install of the OS so once you got your raid set-up builded i put my OS disk in my d drive and put the floppy or usb memory stick into the pc and reboot start os install . It going to tell you there no drive in the pc and ask for 3 party driver that when you tell it to search A drive or usb drive (vista you tell it to search and it will find it) than finsh the install of the os. There a raid driver you put in after the os is install and ulity if you want (there on the mother board disk) . That for vista XP not the same . When first starting install with XP it going to ask you for 3 party drivers hit f6 if i rember right (you have to be right on top of the install it going to ask you for the 3 party driver in the frist few sec. of the OS install ) YOU MUST HIT THE RIGHT F KEY in the right time or you have to start the install over again . For XP you are going to need a floppy driver for the install of the raid drivers .Once you got the raid driver install finsh the OS install than put the raid driver in off the mother board disk . Hope this help sorry for the bad spelling and wrighting a dam book .


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 30, 2008)

wow alot of writing 

i have everything ready to do this but right now i have 1tb hdd and 1 300gb velociraptor hdd is it worth putting them in raid 0 or should i get another 300gb Velociraptor and use the 1tb for extra storage


Thanks Merkk


----------



## merkk (Dec 30, 2008)

I think if you are going raid-0 do it with 2 300 gb velociraptor and the 1TB 
drive as storage like you were think would be the way to go .


----------



## Meizuman (Dec 30, 2008)

Have you heard that AMD is planning on new CRAZY OC session with Finnish guys (Macci, Sampsa Kurri and SF3D). They will be using liquid helium, and the plan is to first freeze up the copper pot with LN2 and then slowly start adding the helium. AMD is paying all this and they will be having lots of MBs and chips to try with. They will do this in CES 09 event.

[source]

Translated with Google


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 30, 2008)

Meizuman said:


> Have you heard that AMD is planning on new CRAZY OC session with Finnish guys (Macci, Sampsa Kurri and SF3D). They will be using liquid helium, and the plan is to first freeze up the copper pot with LN2 and then slowly start adding the helium. AMD is paying all this and they will be having lots of MBs and chips to try with. They will do this in CES 09 event.
> 
> [source]
> 
> Translated with Google




I Fell a Roadtrip coming on

Its only a 8hr drive


----------



## Meizuman (Dec 30, 2008)

On the muropaketti's (cerial box  ) website they are asking people about liquid helium and if someone has more experience about it. You can see the comments in the link...


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 30, 2008)

Meizuman said:


> Have you heard that AMD is planning on new CRAZY OC session with Finnish guys (Macci, Sampsa Kurri and SF3D). They will be using liquid helium, and the plan is to first freeze up the copper pot with LN2 and then slowly start adding the helium. AMD is paying all this and they will be having lots of MBs and chips to try with. They will do this in CES 09 event.
> 
> [source]
> 
> Translated with Google



Google needs work on translating  but liquid helium? should be interesting to see the results!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 30, 2008)

-270c that should give some vary cool results


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Dec 31, 2008)

how do you use ACC? i have a gigabyte GX board and i dont see it anywhere in the bios?


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 31, 2008)

I got my Phenom 9750 today. I don't know where else to put this and this seems like a nice AMD OC thread


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 31, 2008)

lucasweir said:


> how do you use ACC? i have a gigabyte GX board and i dont see it anywhere in the bios?



Gigabyte Bios usually shadow their options until you access it via a Keystroke (pain for the enthusiast but good thing for the average joe)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 31, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I got my Phenom 9750 today. I don't know where else to put this and this seems like a nice AMD OC thread



no biggie bro, here is fine, once you post a few more benches, we can maybe have the mods rename the thread????  Make a note on the first post that 9750 benchmarks start on page whatever #

so anything special you notice of the 9750?  any feedback?


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 31, 2008)

Anyone else notice that the egg brought back the 140w 9950 blacks 

maybe trying to get all the stock on them before the p2's?

Soon we will see the p2 in action


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 31, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> Anyone else notice that the egg brought back the 140w 9950 blacks
> 
> maybe trying to get all the stock on them before the p2's?
> 
> Soon we will see the p2 in action



Ya, they probably already have the P2's but won't post 'em until the get rid of the P1's!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 31, 2008)

has anyone noticed that the egg lowered there prices on the AMD chips?


anyone buy an open box CPU from the egg?


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 31, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> no biggie bro, here is fine, once you post a few more benches, we can maybe have the mods rename the thread????  Make a note on the first post that 9750 benchmarks start on page whatever #
> 
> so anything special you notice of the 9750?  any feedback?



Well its fast. I cant get it to budge past 235 tho. 236=no post. Any idea? I have no idea on how to OC AMD stuff 

Installing SP1 now, gonna install Vantage next and then SP2 and see if its any better.





Validation!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 31, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Well its fast. I cant get it to budge past 235 tho. 236=no post. Any idea? I have no idea on how to OC AMD stuff
> 
> Installing SP1 now, gonna install Vantage next and then SP2 and see if its any better.
> 
> ...



is it a BE CPU? If not what voltages are you feeding the NB?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 31, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> has anyone noticed that the egg lowered there prices on the AMD chips?
> 
> 
> anyone buy an open box CPU from the egg?



yep they got an open box 9850 BE for $108


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 31, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> is it a BE CPU? If not what voltages are you feeding the NB?



No its not a blacky unfortunately. I have the NB on stock volts, if I increase my NB could I get higher bus speeds?
Also my NB gets hot as hell. 44c under load..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 31, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> No its not a blacky unfortunately. I have the NB on stock volts, if I increase my NB could I get higher bus speeds?



well perhaps giving it a tad more voltage, you can.  do you know what the factory voltage is on it?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 31, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> yep they got an open box 9850 BE for $108



I was looking at that but not sure i don't like open box


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 31, 2008)

That tell you anything?



p_o_s_pc said:


> I was looking at that but not sure i don't like open box



If I got a 9850 and it clocked like shit I would return it. That's probably why its there lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 31, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I was looking at that but not sure i don't like open box



its scary, but if you get a good one, the deals are awesome.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 31, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> That tell you anything?



naw dont think it says it, you wanna post a pic of you voltages in the BIOS?


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 31, 2008)

Blah I guess I will have to go to the bios again. I will try and find it in AOD first tho. FYI, I did all the OCing in AMD OverDrive. I just did the voltage in the BIOS because AOD doesn't like voltage change(freezes).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 31, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Blah I guess I will have to go to the bios again. I will try and find it in AOD first tho.



  good plan.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 31, 2008)

ok no open box 9850 for me then.


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## intruz (Dec 31, 2008)

What is the deal with ACC? Do I modify for each core differently or individually? So far I have been able to get my 9950+ be to 3.3ghz with a 206mhz fsb and 16x multi. This is on stock cooling but I feel like I have more in it. Some explanation on ACC would be appreciated. I'm using a m3a79-t deluxe.


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 31, 2008)

intruz said:


> What is the deal with ACC? Do I modify for each core differently or individually? So far I have been able to get my 9950+ be to 3.3ghz with a 206mhz fsb and 16x multi. This is on stock cooling but I feel like I have more in it. Some explanation on ACC would be appreciated. I'm using a m3a79-t deluxe.



is it stable?

this is my explination on acc 
right now i have it set for all cores on +2 
lets say i run prim95 and 1 of the cores fails well i just bump up that acc on that core until it helps it stable so far i have it on 3.2ghz with 1.45volts ACC +2 all cores


----------



## intruz (Dec 31, 2008)

Yeah stable with that clock. I played left4dead for like 2 hours on it. I haven't messed with acc yet. Is there a way to use dividers with the m3a79-t i'd like to use smaller multiplier increments. .5 is too big.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 31, 2008)

Run COD4 play thru all stock maps and any mod maps online.


----------



## intruz (Dec 31, 2008)

i only have cod5 heh. the overclock didnt helpt my crysis warhead benchmark. I have my hd4850 at 700/1200 i have flash to flash the bios now. winflash won't run so i have to go the dos route which sucks. what fps do you guys get in crysis? best i can get on very high is like 12fps


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 31, 2008)

doesnt matter what Crysis Game and what hardware you have, that game series is a complete failure.


----------



## intruz (Dec 31, 2008)

im at 3.3ghz right now but im at 60c so i guess i shouldnt push it much more. time to open the windows i guess


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 31, 2008)

i stuck on 3.2ghz i can boot into windows at 3.3 and 3.4 but cannont pass prime 95 core 3 always comes up with an error i tried acc uping the voltage but nothing works 

anyone have tips?


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 31, 2008)

OWNAGE


----------



## intruz (Dec 31, 2008)

Best so far that I have got. stable enough to beat deathair on l4d


----------



## intruz (Dec 31, 2008)

Now i just need to get that pesky bios fixed so i can go past 700mhz


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 31, 2008)

intruz said:


> Best so far that I have got. stable enough to beat deathair on l4d



What are your settings bro 
please tell me 

Still stuck on 3.2 ahh i am soo lost on this


----------



## intruz (Dec 31, 2008)

well this is acc on 2+ all cores. vcore says 1.47v but i think its set at 1.425 on the bios nb and sb are on auto and so is the volt. only thing i have changed so far is the multi/acc/vcore. Im going to up the vcore to see if it will get into windows on 3.5ghz i havent been able to boot it into windows at 3.5ghz. what are your temps?


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 31, 2008)

hmm thats what i use for 3.2ghz 
wierd my temps are good never go over 35C
just opend my window temps should start to go down


----------



## intruz (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm scared of loading it haha i dont want it to bsod. this is the longest i have got it to run on 3.5ghz. im actually at 1.5125v right now in the bios. I was at 1.45 for 3.4ghz though.


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 31, 2008)

Damn nice clocks man! Wish my 9750 did 3.5ghz


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 31, 2008)

Can you do a 3dmark06 run?


----------



## intruz (Dec 31, 2008)

yeah i'll have to download that real quick. i cant go further than 3.5ghz so far. I overvolted the cpu to try and get it to boot windows at 3.6ghz but no luck. I think acc was messing up windows because i had it at +8. I was playing some games at 3.5ghz and did some superpi runs I think with some more tweaking and better cooling it would be stable.


----------



## intruz (Dec 31, 2008)

well it is taking them forever to send me a key for 3dmark. whatever i have it at 3.5ghz. I have been running for like 2 hours. Does anyone know what the max volt these things will take?


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 31, 2008)

just did a 3d Mark06 here are my results
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9444952

this was at 3.2 and my new 4870x2 at stock speeds 
temps never went over 30C

going to raise the gpu an run it again

and CP this one still makes a noise but its not lound like the other one i think i am going to keep this one i have a feeling about it

Intruz just use the trial version thats what i am using for now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 31, 2008)

the problem some people are having is that they are scared to apply some voltage, I used to be the same way.  once i lost the fear i was able to run 3.3+ even 3.55 on my 9850 so come on ladies!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 31, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


>



that dont say it, well just set it to its lowest setting in the BIOS and start from there, if you can get me a pic of the BIOS dude, that would be tits!!


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm not afraid to apply CPU volts but I hate overvolting my mobo and graphics.. I will get a bios shot later. I gotta figure out why supcom keeps crashing first..


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 31, 2008)

i scored a little less then HALF a core i7 extreme on the cpu score i got 
4199 and the i7 is 8914

heres my new score of........16581!!! Personal best

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9445391


Quick Question if a cpu needs 1.45volts but you give it 1.47 will it still work or does it have to be on the dot voltage right now i am trying 3.3 @ 1.55v


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 31, 2008)

i am having a problem ocing past 3.2 
i am trying 3.3 @ 1.5 v and +6acc but core 3 failed 5mins in prime95 so i upped the acc +8 and it failed prime 15mins in right before it was going to end

So i did a 3dmark06 run to see if i couls atleast finish it and i got a really nice score
this is on vista 64bit
17145!!!!!!!!!

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9448120


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 31, 2008)

Yo people are already benchmarking the p2 940

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9426241


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 31, 2008)

Assassin48 said:


> i scored a little less then HALF a core i7 extreme on the cpu score i got
> 4199 and the i7 is 8914
> 
> heres my new score of........16581!!! Personal best
> ...


it doesn't have to be right on the dot. It can me + almost anything but can only be - vary little. 

say i need 1.35v for my 5kBe to run 3ghz so i set it for 1.37v it runs just fine only alittle hotter then it would at 1.35v. Say i set it for 1.34v it still runs fine but if i set it any lower its unstable.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Dec 31, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> Gigabyte Bios usually shadow their options until you access it via a Keystroke (pain for the enthusiast but good thing for the average joe)



what do you mean shadow? like hide them ill have to see if i can find it


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 31, 2008)

lucasweir

what bench program is that in your sig i clicked it and your number 13 is it super32m


----------



## merkk (Dec 31, 2008)

Assassin 
Have you try a 32 bit OS yet ? Vista 64 bit is the hardest OS to over clock a Phenom with. Changing to a 32 bit OS you should be able to hit 3.4 maybe as high as 3.5


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 31, 2008)

merkk said:


> Assassin
> Have you try a 32 bit OS yet ? Vista 64 bit is the hardest OS to over clock a Phenom with. Changing to a 32 bit OS you should be able to hit 3.4 maybe as high as 3.5



I dont want to spend another $100 on an os 

ill keep pushing it till next week then p2 940 @ 4.5ghz


----------



## intruz (Dec 31, 2008)

well i finally got that key thing but ill make the run tonight at 3.5ghz hopefully. I'm going to play with the fsb tonight and see if i can get it to run over 3.5ghz stable. My goal was 3.6ghz for this thing but that is looking difficult. Does anyone have experience overclocking hd4850's btw? I was going to do everything with the radeon bios editor but i dont want to flash my vbios everytime i want to chang my overclock. Is there a way to change the bios limit and go past 700mhz with a program within windows?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 1, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> what do you mean shadow? like hide them ill have to see if i can find it


It's like the Asus mobo.... in the bios we hit the F4 key while in a tab and if there is something hiding the key stroke will show it..


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 1, 2009)

intruz said:


> well i finally got that key thing but ill make the run tonight at 3.5ghz hopefully. I'm going to play with the fsb tonight and see if i can get it to run over 3.5ghz stable. My goal was 3.6ghz for this thing but that is looking difficult. Does anyone have experience overclocking hd4850's btw? I was going to do everything with the radeon bios editor but i dont want to flash my vbios everytime i want to chang my overclock. Is there a way to change the bios limit and go past 700mhz with a program within windows?


yeah there is but you'll cook your card with it... take it to the max with CCC and use your high cpu clock to push the gpu... if you can run 3.5-3.6 youll be hammering BIG time scores in the benchies


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 1, 2009)

merkk said:


> Assassin
> Have you try a 32 bit OS yet ? Vista 64 bit is the hardest OS to over clock a Phenom with. Changing to a 32 bit OS you should be able to hit 3.4 maybe as high as 3.5


Aww merkk wheres the fun in that my friend lol?


----------



## merkk (Jan 1, 2009)

I like adding more video cards to get better FPS than over clocking the crap out of the video card and taking a chance on killing it . Than 
there the hole over heating problem when you over clock the crap out of the video card to but that just me .


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 1, 2009)

merkk said:


> I like adding more video cards to get better FPS than over clocking the crap out of the video card and taking a chance on killing it . Than
> there the hole over heating problem when you over clock the crap out of the video card to but that just me .



i guess i could add another 4870x2

or you could just water cool


----------



## merkk (Jan 1, 2009)

All in fun Assassin but when you beat my poor litte 3850s with your water cool 4870x2 in 3dmark-06 i think about up grading hehehe . http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9054809


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 1, 2009)

4 3850's wow my highest was this
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9448399
that was at 3.4ghz and i dont think it was a stable oc


----------



## intruz (Jan 1, 2009)

dude i got 3.5ghz on modded stock hsf and vga stock and i could oc that video card way more im just limited on the bios. the hd4850 overclocked keeps up with the gtx shit


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2009)

intruz said:


> dude i got 3.5ghz on modded stock hsf and vga stock and i could oc that video card way more im just limited on the bios. the hd4850 overclocked keeps up with the gtx shit



hi there buddy and welcome to TPU.  YOu got any screenies of the 3.5 GHz.  Would love to see that bro.  


Note:  You are fairly new to these forums, I dont think its fair to come in here and just call the GTX "shit".  Just a tip, I could careless what you call it, don't wanna get off to a bad start.  Hope you take note on that.


----------



## markolo25 (Jan 2, 2009)

are you running this all at stock air cooler amazing the highest i ever got was 2.9 cause i got scared


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 3, 2009)

markolo25 said:


> are you running this all at stock air cooler amazing the highest i ever got was 2.9 cause i got scared



I just have to call him out on this one because a 3.5ghz would require some volts and a stock hsf would not get him that kind of oc even if it says 3.5 i dont think its stable

if you provide some benchs and screens i will take it back but until then i dont think its true


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 3, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> I just have to call him out on this one because a 3.5ghz would require some volts and a stock hsf would not get him that kind of oc even if it says 3.5 i dont think its stable
> 
> if you provide some benchs and screens i will take it back but until then i dont think its true


No ASSASSIN he's full Of *SHIT!!!!!* i have a good.... not great but good proc.... i ran 3.01GHz with the ol M3A32-MVP wi-fi Deluxe mobo stable @ 1.3750v
I now run 3.3Ghz @ 1.64v and stable om the 79-T and  i've proved it with my benchies!!!.... God i hate PPL that come in and show shit about the so called clocks.....


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 3, 2009)

We're all in here to learn and better our selves, but why do peeps come in here trying to blow smoke up our azz? Were not that stupid!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 3, 2009)

well since buddy wont back up his clocks, I will for him, with my 9850 of course


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> well since buddy wont back up his clocks, I will for him, with my 9850 of course



Are those with a stock HSF CP?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 3, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Are those with a stock HSF CP?



i was on water at the moment, but doable on the stock HSF.  Only 1.472v bro.

I ran at 3.45 GHz on my 9950 @ 1.55v with max load temps of 62ºc and idled at around 39-41ºc.  Open case though.  AT this time i was on water, if i remember correctly, water temps were idle 32ºc load 41-42ºc


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i was on water at the moment, but doable on the stock HSF.  Only 1.472v bro.
> 
> I ran at 3.45 GHz on my 9950 @ 1.55v with max load temps of 62ºc and idled at around 39-41ºc.  Open case though.  AT this time i was on water, if i remember correctly, water temps were idle 32ºc load 41-42ºc



hey cp can you give me some tips to get my 9950 at 3.45 or even 3.3 i really need some help bro


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 3, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> hey cp can you give me some tips to get my 9950 at 3.45 or even 3.3 i really need some help bro



bro here is a pic of my BIOS settings, feel free to use them at your own risk, not every system is the same dude:

Leave auto xpress OFF and watch your temps!  also dont go for 203FSB, go for 200, that is 3.4 GHz.


----------



## Meizuman (Jan 3, 2009)

Here's an interesting article about Phenom clocking and scaling. It has few very interesting graphs about scaling. They tested various RAM, HT Link speeds and IMC speeds (Northbridge?).

http://www.madshrimps.be/?action=getarticle&number=1&artpage=3852&articID=895

It shows that Phenom -based rigs do scale very well when OC'ing.

They also mentioned about the Liquid Helium "tryout" that they'll perform in CES 09:


> Keep an eye on CES 2009, an international technologies show in the USA, AMD will attempt to use Liquid Helium (-269°C) to cool down the Phenom II and clock beyond that 6.3Ghz mark ... that should be interesting! Stay tuned.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 3, 2009)

Has anyone been to a CES i was thinking about going and checking it out and getting me a phenom 940


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 3, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Has anyone been to a CES i was thinking about going and checking it out and getting me a phenom 940



no sir, but I would love too!


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 3, 2009)

if i go i will take a lot of pictures for you guys
Thats if i go i hope i go


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 3, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> if i go i will take a lot of pictures for you guys
> Thats if i go i hope i go



I wish i could have gone to that event they had in Boston not long ago, they were showing the Phenom II and running benchmarks and stuff, that would have bee awesome


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 3, 2009)

not a very good run at Wprime @3.8ghz with the P II hey CP.... i expect better for the price... and whats up with the 1000mhz HT ?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 3, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> not a very good run at Wprime @3.8ghz with the P II hey CP.... i expect better for the price... and whats up with the 1000mhz HT ?



dude i dont know what to tell you.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 4, 2009)

Only 5 Days Left!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 4, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Only 5 Days Left!



for Phenom II?


----------



## Frenchie (Jan 4, 2009)

A New year and new problems... any body got an idea on how to fix my AOD?!?

[img=http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/4131/wtfkl1.th.jpg]

First thought when I sawe those figures in AOD was OMFG Santa's replaced my CPU with a Mk II When I was sleeping,but no..
Just Vista being Vista i think 
(just upgraded from 32bit to 64)

Happy New Year to you all!!


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 4, 2009)

Frenchie said:


> A New year and new problems... any body got an idea on how to fix my AOD?!?
> 
> [img=http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/4131/wtfkl1.th.jpg]
> 
> ...



Go back to 2.14 there is lots of bugs like that in 2.15.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 4, 2009)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Go back to 2.14 there is lots of bugs like that in 2.15.


imo id do better than that and go back to ver 2.1.2....


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 4, 2009)

i find any thing past the ver 2.1.2 of AOD is at the least flaky!!!!..
just pushing the green circle at the top right hand corner (from red to green) causes the system to crash!!!! in 2.1.2 you don't have any such problems.... the only reason i recommend ver 2.1.2 is cus it came as one of the programs on the Asus M3A79-T mobo Disk and any other AOD I've tested i found to have it's flaws!!!! just take my word on the 2.1.2 ver and you'll be happy as a fly on Sh^t mate!!!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 4, 2009)

probably have to get the program from the manufacturer.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 5, 2009)

Well i managed a stable 3.3ghz oc but i have acc at 6 6 -2 8
and it seems stable so far


----------



## Meizuman (Jan 5, 2009)

My newest cold air attempts. Should have gone higher with CPU-Z.

wPrime 10,73s




I could say that I'm a wprime specialist...

CPU-Z 3607MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=477067

It was below -20C outside, just sticked the rig with front panel facing  in to the ventilation hatch. CPU went below zero few times. One of the best OC sessions I had in a long time.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 5, 2009)

Congrats!!!

Iam still having troubles with 3.3 
CP and Meizuman HELP ME!!!
Tell me what to do were to start
i want to be in the 3.4ghz+ Club help
i am pretty sure i can hit that high my temps never go above 40 especially when i open my window 

Run a 3dmark06 that would get you number 1 spot right below the phenom 940


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 5, 2009)

my temps are in the mid 50's when loading my processor around 3.2ghz, so i tihnk i saving up for a water cooling kit or something


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 5, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> my temps are in the mid 50's when loading my processor around 3.2ghz, so i tihnk i saving up for a water cooling kit or something



def my loads never go over 40 especially when i open my window right now i am at 18C at stock settings ( just reseted cpu from bsod )

Would my memory be holding me back for higher clocks


----------



## Meizuman (Jan 5, 2009)

I really don't know what happened but now I'm unable to boot to windows anymore.  Although Ubuntu is working... The XP boot screen showed up but then suddenly I got a black screen but on the same time windows startup melody played normally and HDD led was flashing too.  Well then I removed HD4850 and tried with IGP. Same thing happened. After that it just hard booted after XP boot screen. Tried to go safe mode, hard boot, tried running chkdsk /r from windows XP CD but no effect. It did find some errors but it seems thats the case every time. Then removed the Audigy SE but no good. Onboard audio was disabled also. But now I got sounds back in ubuntu with onboard card. It's a long time since audio stopped working in ubuntu. I was scared if the IMC has crapped itself. Maybe and hopefully thats not the case. I ran my RAM @2.4V for some time. Maybe 2-4 hours. 

I'm getting a new HDD (500GB) tomorrow because the 320GB starts to fill up... Maybe then I'll test the beta version of the leaked  w seven... Well, maybe now is the time for fresh XP install... again.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 5, 2009)

Meizuman said:


> I really don't know what happened but now I'm unable to boot to windows anymore.  Although Ubuntu is working... The XP boot screen showed up but then suddenly I got a black screen but on the same time windows startup melody played normally and HDD led was flashing too.  Well then I removed HD4850 and tried with IGP. Same thing happened. After that it just hard booted after XP boot screen. Tried to go safe mode, hard boot, tried running chkdsk /r from windows XP CD but no effect. It did find some errors but it seems thats the case every time. Then removed the Audigy SE but no good. Onboard audio was disabled also. But now I got sounds back in ubuntu with onboard card. It's a long time since audio stopped working in ubuntu. I was scared if the IMC has crapped itself. Maybe and hopefully thats not the case. I ran my RAM @2.4V for some time. Maybe 2-4 hours.
> 
> I'm getting a new HDD (500GB) tomorrow because the 320GB starts to fill up... Maybe then I'll test the beta version of the leaked  w seven... Well, maybe now is the time for fresh XP install... again.




try backing the volts and clocks down,then try F8 last good option and see if it loads.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 5, 2009)

Anyone hitting 3.0GHz+ on a 790FX board? Or is 3.0+ only attainable on ACC capable mobo's?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 5, 2009)

ACC doesn't affect enthusiasts. Its an auto clock thing, completely useless to us. I'm sure the SB750 has more goodies that help OC better but ACC isn't it. I got my 9750 to 2.8ghz but I can't get past 235 FSB with out raising NB volts and I don't want to do that..


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 5, 2009)

Ahh I see. Reason I ask is purely because of price. The 9950 is so cheap now. $169 shipped. Phenom II 940 is going to cost about $100 more. Not sure if spending the extra $100 is going to be worth it. I'm sure a lot of 9750/9850/9950 will be up for grabs once people get their Deneb's. Might be able to get a REALLY nice deal on a very overclockable 9950. Coming from a 9600BE anything B3+ stepping is going to be worlds better.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 5, 2009)

batmang said:


> Ahh I see. Reason I ask is purely because of price. The 9950 is so cheap now. $169 shipped. Phenom II 940 is going to cost about $100 more. Not sure if spending the extra $100 is going to be worth it. I'm sure a lot of 9750/9850/9950 will be up for grabs once people get their Deneb's. Might be able to get a REALLY nice deal on a very overclockable 9950. Coming from a 9600BE anything B3+ stepping is going to be worlds better.



well i am getting a 940 this week so i wont be needing my 9950be 140w
pm me for price


----------



## Meizuman (Jan 5, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> ACC doesn't affect enthusiasts. Its an auto clock thing, completely useless to us. I'm sure the SB750 has more goodies that help OC better but ACC isn't it. I got my 9750 to 2.8ghz but I can't get past 235 FSB with out raising NB volts and I don't want to do that..



I disagree. ACC does not auto clock anything. I have seen someone to tell that it just overvolts the core more but I haven't seen that to happen either. At least not in my setup. ACC definately gives more OC potential. Not much but a few hundred MHz's. And maybe more when going for just maximum cpu-z screen.


----------



## Meizuman (Jan 5, 2009)

H82LUZ73 said:


> try backing the volts and clocks down,then try F8 last good option and see if it loads.



The first thing I did was removing ANY OC an dropping everything on auto/default. Even dropped RAM from 1066 to 800 and from 2.2V to 1.8V

But well, I decided to try older BIOS'es and that may be the reason. I have had problems with Bios F2a and F2 when OC has failed e.g. hard boot when benching. And now I am on F2. I'll try to get the F3h to my usb stick and update it.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 5, 2009)

I have a quick question does anyone know a program that works to control fans that are connected to the mobo i used SpeedFan but it didnt work


----------



## Meizuman (Jan 5, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> I have a quick question does anyone know a program that works to control fans that are connected to the mobo i used SpeedFan but it didnt work



http://www.hardocp.com/article.html?art=MTU1MywyLCxoZW50aHVzaWFzdA==

"You can allow the Smart Fan feature to do its' job or you can manually adjust the fans by moving the RPM slider"


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 5, 2009)

i need to extend the cable to the cpu 3-pin header for it to work with that program tooo


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 5, 2009)

batmang said:


> Anyone hitting 3.0GHz+ on a 790FX board? Or is 3.0+ only attainable on ACC capable mobo's?



yes I did on my old m3A32-WIFI- MVP Deluxe.

Click the cpuz link in my zig...


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 6, 2009)

i need some help oc my ram its supposed to be 5-4-4-18 @ 2.1v but they are 
6-6-6-18

i am looking through everything and i dont see how to change them 

Merrk can you help me out

i think i got a stable 3.4 but i had to make the first 2 cores 17x and the second ones 16.5 would it be at 3.4 or 16.5x200

OMG 3.4 CPU-Z was never able to do it omg
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=478243

Wasnt able to finish 3dmark06 froze when giving score at the end

trying 3.3@ 1.58v in prime havemt failed yet crossing fingers 
temps never go over 40C even at 1.6v 
3dmark06 score went down when i ran it at 3.3 maybe unstale going to try messing with ACC

it passed prime95 and the temps never went over 35C but cores 2&3 finished first before Cores 1&4 should i add ACC to it?


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 6, 2009)

i don't think yo u need 1.6V for 3.4 ghz. try bumping NB and SB a little bit and go to spd timings and they should have an option to set your ram timings


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 6, 2009)

i am at 1.58 @ 3.3ghz stable so far

so bring up my NB HT voltage 
i dont see the sb voltage


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 6, 2009)

yea bring up the NB by .1 and if that doesnt work nudge it a little more, just make sure to watch your temps.

what other voltages can you change?


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 6, 2009)

i think i got some pics 
here are the pics of my bios
http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/402203-review-foxconn-a79a-s-motherboard.html
just brought up the NB up its at 1.815
Thanks for helping me out i really appreciate it


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 6, 2009)

i would try bumping HT link Voltage and NB and i think you can bring your processor higher and youll be able to bring down the Vcore cuz 1.6 is kinda high.

whats your fsb?

heres a cpu-z screenie maybe it can help you, i would go higher but my temps are too high 50-54 load so ima wait till i get water cooling to push farther







no problem helping you out i like to help other with overclocking its fun


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 6, 2009)

i can hit 3.0 just by bringing up my multi but once i hit 3.2 i have to bring it up to 1.47 
my fsb is 200

and acc is at +2 per core for 3.2

going to rebot and raise ht and nb up


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 6, 2009)

alright sweet let me know how it goes for ya just remember the temps!


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 6, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> alright sweet let me know how it goes for ya just remember the temps!



my temps never go over 40 even at 1.65v
i am on water

ok just brought them up

how much nb and ht voltage is safe?

It seems to be more stable at 3.3 with the NB & HT bumps going to try it at 3.4 after a 3d mark06 run


----------



## Meizuman (Jan 6, 2009)

Problem solved... what do you know... BAD SECTORS.

I tought it was weird because Ubuntu worked fine but Windows wouldn't. But nothing wierd when HDD's going to crap itself...

God damn it seems that u cant get a decent HDD anymore these days. Add a Seagate's announcement about dropping the warranty from 5 years to 3... SDD drives should come fast, hopefully their prices will drop. This WD was bought in october at the same time as my rig.


----------



## Meizuman (Jan 6, 2009)

I have almost the same shit on both rigs... both have 320GB, older is IDE, though. Of course the few games are not installed to this old bad boy. Today I tested my old sempron with wPrime 32M, what you know, went for first place in 3000+ Semprons. And this is my 24/7 setup


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 6, 2009)

New 3d Mark06 Score
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9520644


----------



## Meizuman (Jan 6, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> New 3d Mark06 Score
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9520644



You still have a little weak CPU score... 
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8935082

Did you use Fusion or AMD Boost?


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 6, 2009)

No why?

does that help?

iam also using vista 64bit and you are using 32

just tried amd fusion on Expert Mode and my temps never went over 30 @ 3.2ghz at 1.4v and it gave me an extra 700 points on 3d mark06


----------



## Meizuman (Jan 6, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> No why?
> 
> does that help?
> 
> ...



I made my own profile for Fusion... For benching and gaming I put x on everything on the list but not AMD OverDrive (CPU) and ATI Catalyst Auto-Tune (GPU).

Though there is a possibility to OC your GPU to maximum benchable and then enable the auto-tune and try gaming. I am not sure if it will decrease GPU OC if the clocks are not gaming stable... But you should try it.

When benching, to be 100% sure there is no crap running on background, I quit any program I know that is not mandatory and only then put Fusion to action.

Edit: And AMD Boost (aka CPU Tweak) doesn't increase load temps. Only idle. But on extremely high clocks it can and will decrease stability. Some say it can even increase stability. Well that depends on the chip.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 6, 2009)

Core 3 failed 16mins into prime95 right before finishing the test what should i do +ACC?


----------



## Meizuman (Jan 6, 2009)

You have it +2? Try +4 to Core 03


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 6, 2009)

added a +2 and so far so good

alright it passed prime95 going to do a 3d mark06 without fusion then with fusion see how big of a difference


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 6, 2009)

ok this is wierd 
3.2 with fusion = 16818
3.3 with fusion = 16881

tried going for 3.4 and bsod and coulnt even get to post screen so i had to remove battery and start all over


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 6, 2009)

damn well whats your ram running at?


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 6, 2009)

it says 1:2  6-6-6-18 25clocks 2t


----------



## Meizuman (Jan 6, 2009)

I have 5-5-5-15 now but it was 5-6-6-15 with HT ref 208 x5.33 = 1108MHz


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 6, 2009)

whats your ram rated at 800 or 1066? and what is the actual speed?


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 6, 2009)

heres my current OC


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 6, 2009)

idk why but my gpu-z is wrong my clocks are 740 core 1100 mem


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 7, 2009)

Here is my ram i bough it a few months ago so its way cheaper 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227291


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 7, 2009)

my mobo

is there a bios option for my mobo for ACC or is it just in Overdrive?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 7, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> my mobo
> 
> is there a bios option for my mobo for ACC or is it just in Overdrive?



i would think that there is an option in the BIOS. try looking under M.I.B or maybe CPU configuration? i am not sure how the gigabyte boards are setup.I don't have a gigabyte board with a 790GX chipset only a Biostar board with it. my gigabyte is a Nforce 4


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 7, 2009)

lol nice, i looked everywhere in my bios but ill double check soon as i finish a damn English paper blaa


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 7, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> my mobo
> 
> is there a bios option for my mobo for ACC or is it just in Overdrive?



Since you helped me ill help you here is the trick

when your in the bios just hit Ctrl+F1 to view the advanced BIOS options


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 7, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Since you helped me ill help you here is the trick
> 
> when your in the bios just hit Ctrl+F1 to view the advanced BIOS options



i didn't even think of that...


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 7, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i didn't even think of that...



GOOGLE IS YOUR FREIND

Check this out the ATOMIC 4870x2 
its basically a limited edition 4870x2 with a water block and a single 120mm rad its all closed of so you cant add a second one to the loop its also overclocked and comes with a cpu cooler block

If anyone is in the market for a cpu watercooling solution and a 4870x2 on water this would be perfect but no upgrading to another in the same loop
VID:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z20mx0cT73I
WEB: http://www.sapphireatomic.com/index.php?p=review&id=20


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 7, 2009)

I should have remembered the ctrl+F1 considering i have used a gigabyte board for almost 2 years and was in the bios almost daily


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 7, 2009)

well 1 more day till phenoms come out


people have been talking about early releases of the phenoms were can i get one?!!!!


----------



## Meizuman (Jan 7, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> well 1 more day till phenoms come out
> 
> 
> people have been talking about early releases of the phenoms were can i get one?!!!!



They have been on shelves here in Finland for several days. At least in online stores. I could get you one  for... lets say 300€ plus shipping 

Edit: Deleted some posts that had nothing to do with anything. Misread and posted because of it.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 7, 2009)

how much is it in usd? i used google

300€ = $407.xx

is it the same price thats going to cost in the usa or is it more expensive over there?
if they dont come out tomorrow i might buy it from you 

Just want to hit 20,000+ in 3d Mark06 :0


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 8, 2009)

PHENOM 940and 920 OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
just ordered one with overnight shipping $360 !!!

940
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103471

920
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103472


ANYONE WANT TO BUY A 9950 BE Was OC to 3.2ghz 
$160 For CPU and Zalman Cpu Cooler


----------



## Frenchie (Jan 8, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> my mobo
> 
> is there a bios option for my mobo for ACC or is it just in Overdrive?



Hit CTRL F1 in the 1st Bios Screen to open up all the goodies - among other things it allows you to change the acc in the bios (It will be the 1st option in M.I.T section)

hope that  helps 

Heh already been answered - teach me to read all teh posts before replying


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 8, 2009)

Well the reviews started already
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/phenomii940/4.htm


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 8, 2009)

WOW an oc 940 is around 500 points away from core i7 on 3d mark06
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/phenomii940/16.htm
they ony managed a 3.7ghz over clock but that was on AIR!!!


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 8, 2009)

damn i cant wait to see the benchies fot that beast!


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 8, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> damn i cant wait to see the benchies fot that beast!



Ill post some tommorow for SURE!!!


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## LeMoose (Jan 8, 2009)

Phenom II's are available here, now =)


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 8, 2009)

LeMoose said:


> Phenom II's are available here, now =)



were?

I finally got a stable 3.3 
i am trying 3.4 again and core 3 fails as soon as i start prime95 volts are 1.6 and i tried acc from +2 all the way to +12 an even -2 what do you guys think i should do? add more volts?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2009)

too bad im broke now, and my mobo is not back from RMA, s**t i need a phenom !!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> too bad im broke now, and my mobo is not back from RMA, s**t i need a phenom !!


i bought two 940's  mabey ill lend ya one bro


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> i bought two 940's  mabey ill lend ya one bro



hahaha, did you really buy two?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Ill post some tommorow for SURE!!!



dude, you better link us to a thread if you start one


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 8, 2009)

how do i start one?
or is there one already


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> how do i start one?
> or is there one already



go to the overclocking and cooling forum, and start one there, but check first, I haven't seen one yet however.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 8, 2009)

i checked and i didnt see one 
so heres mine 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1148281#post1148281


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> i checked and i didnt see one
> so heres mine
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1148281#post1148281



thanks, i subscribed.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hahaha, did you really buy two?


yeah i did lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> yeah i did lol



dude you are fucking with me, why would you buy two?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 9, 2009)

i would be happy to oc one of them for you


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> dude you are fucking with me, why would you buy two?


na im not fucking with ya CP lol..... one is a burn up chip and the other...... well it's going to be my precious


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> na im not fucking with ya CP lol..... one is a burn up chip and the other...... well it's going to be my precious



dude if this is true, you are nuts.  Let me get one!!!! hahahhahaa.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> dude if this is true, you are nuts.  Let me get one!!!! hahahhahaa.


well cp you as anybody should know i dont lie


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> well cp you as anybody should know i dont lie



i know my friend, this is just insane!! lol.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i know my friend, this is just insane!! lol.


hey dude in that link you posted to me a while back on o/c'n the 79-T mobo..... (other forum) someone had a way of configin AOD so the core volt was opened up and not reading 1.45v any more..... you recall it? and if you do can you help.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> hey dude in that link you posted to me a while back on o/c'n the 79-T mobo..... (other forum) someone had a way of configin AOD so the core volt was opened up and not reading 1.45v any more..... you recall it? and if you do can you help.



im looking for it but can't find it


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> im looking for it but can't find it


somewhere around page 20 i believe.... link me and ill take a look also.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> somewhere around page 20 i believe.... link me and ill take a look also.



hahaha i am the man 

http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/showpost.php?p=3341891&postcount=3


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hahaha i am the man
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/showpost.php?p=3341891&postcount=3


lol *you are the man!* but how do i change the value of the string and what do i set it to?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> lol *you are the man!* but how do i change the value of the string and what do i set it to?



just change maximum vcore from 0 to 1 dude


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 9, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i would be happy to oc one of them for you


 i bet you would p o s pc


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> please explain how to save it



when I had customs fan profiles in ati CCC, it is done by changing values the same way, just open the file with word pad, once you open it with word pad you can edit and save it, I suggest backing up the original just in case.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 9, 2009)

i got it. thanks cp.... here take a look


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 9, 2009)

have you seen the new gtx 295?
i hacked it and found them
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&Description=GTX 295&bop=And&Order=PRICED


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> i got it. thanks cp.... here take a look



sweet dude, I Didnt know about this when I had my rig running, I wish I did



Assassin48 said:


> have you seen the new gtx 295?
> i hacked it and found them
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&Description=GTX 295&bop=And&Order=PRICED




check this out
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1148285&postcount=1601


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> sweet dude, I Didnt know about this when I had my rig running, I wish I did
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks CP.... i just wish she would hit 1.65v and not cap out at 1.50v


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> sweet dude, I Didnt know about this when I had my rig running, I wish I did
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats freakin nuts bro but what the hell is that gpu he's using?.... sorry my bad but i dont keep up with Nvidia gpu's


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> thats freakin nuts bro but what the hell is that gpu he's using?.... sorry my bad but i dont keep up with Nvidia gpu's



its the latest card from nvidia.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> its the latest card from nvidia.


so how does it rank to Ati's 4870x2 cards


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> so how does it rank to Ati's 4870x2 cards



dont know dude really, but its stupposed to blow them away, which im not sure about that neither, havent done my research to be honest.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 10, 2009)

around p18k for 4870x2 and p20-25k with 295


----------



## LeMoose (Jan 10, 2009)

Need some group pressure if im gonna get me the Phenom II

Read some of the reviews and the results are somewhat lower than I hoped.


----------



## Moose (Jan 10, 2009)

Are you copying my name? lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 10, 2009)

LeMoose said:


> Need some group pressure if im gonna get me the Phenom II
> 
> Read some of the reviews and the results are somewhat lower than I hoped.


well you'll get one if you know whats good for ya!!!!
here check this link out... the P II 940 is tested against the 9950 and is way faster...
http://www.driverheaven.net/reviews.php?reviewid=697


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 10, 2009)

To bad there's no review of the 9950 @ 3Ghz compared to the 940 B.E.  I think I'll stick with my 9950 cause at 3Ghz my system just rocks now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> To bad there's no review of the 9950 @ 3Ghz compared to the 940 B.E.  I think I'll stick with my 9950 cause at 3Ghz my system just rocks now



if you are happy, enjoy it for now, plus you can squeeze more out of your system dude, that'll keep you happy and busy with the 9950!


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 11, 2009)

hey full, cp u guys get it yet?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2009)

servermonkey said:


> hey full, cp u guys get it yet?



what the 940??

Man, I haven't even gotten my damn board back, effin' sucks!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 11, 2009)

i would be happy to sell you my Biostar board if you would like  it has been in the box most of the time. I have been using my old board  and i am still using my old board


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i would be happy to sell you my Biostar board if you would like  it has been in the box most of the time. I have been using my old board  and i am still using my old board



my board is in RMA right now so i'm just waiting.  Thanks for the offer though


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> my board is in RMA right now so i'm just waiting.  Thanks for the offer though



ok well thought i would try. i think i am going to get my Biostar board out now and put my gigabyte away


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> ok well thought i would try. i think i am going to get my Biostar board out now and put my gigabyte away



why you have it put away bro?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> why you have it put away bro?



because i was testing my Gigabyte board and it overclockes my 4850e just as good if not better then my Biostar... but the real truth is that i have been too lazy to put my Biostar back in


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> what the 940??
> 
> Man, I haven't even gotten my damn board back, effin' sucks!!



bummer....
 i just ordered mine


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> because i was testing my Gigabyte board and it overclockes my 4850e just as good if not better then my Biostar... but the real truth is that i have been too lazy to put my Biostar back in



hahah i knew it, it all came out lol.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hahah i knew it, it all came out lol.



i need to stop being lazy and switch them but i maybe trading the board so i may not waste the time


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i need to stop being lazy and switch them but i maybe trading the board so i may not waste the time



what you going to trade it for


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> what you going to trade it for



DFI LP DK P35  but not for sure yet.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> DFI LP DK P35  but not for sure yet.



i almost bought me a DFI board for my AMD system, but then I made the best choice ever, and I waited for the M3A79-T. 

Those DFI's are good bro, never had one, but I hear nothing but amazing things about them.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 12, 2009)

Ok when my 940 came on friday i had to go out of town  so it was just sitting on the box all weekend 

Woke up at 6am drained the fluid (Computer Fluid!) and started to replace my 9950 be fo a new 940 BE

i put it in started it up and started to run some benches 
Stock = 16453

3.2ghz everything stock = 17311

3.3 Everything Stock = 18064

3.4ghz everything stock = 18174
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9606146
3.5 vcore 1.47 = 18636
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9606718



i have some really high hopes for this chip and temps havent gone over 30C and isdle is 
23-24C so when the thermal compound settles it should go down


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 13, 2009)

that's amazing temps, for 3.5ghz? you use water tho right?


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 13, 2009)

lastest update


----------



## Meizuman (Jan 13, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> lastest update



Nice Vcore you have there. Mine needs some more. You could ramp your HTT ref a bit more to get your RAM to 1100MHz. And maybe try to set NB / HT link to x11 or x12 and CPU NB VID/ Northbridge voltage to somewhere between +0.100V - +0.150V...

What BIOS version do u have? The older (F2) can't increase HT Link speed from bios. Only decrease. New BIOS (F3h) can increase HT Link also. With the older one, I had to use AOD to get HT Link up.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 13, 2009)

o i didnt know that, i have f2 but ill flash the f3h and bump some settings AND SEE WHAT I CAN DO


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 13, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> that's amazing temps, for 3.5ghz? you use water tho right?



Yea it was a pain removing the water and the mobo tray


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 13, 2009)

why not try to push farther? i bet you could at least get 3.6


----------



## Meizuman (Jan 13, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> o i didnt know that, i have f2 but ill flash the f3h and bump some settings AND SEE WHAT I CAN DO



Now they have F3o but he said that the Overclocking is bad with this version. I will try it asap.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 13, 2009)

huh i just flashed f3h it seems better ill wait on the f3o and see whats up


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 13, 2009)

this says the 125W 9950 is the reason for the bios update?


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 13, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> why not try to push farther? i bet you could at least get 3.6



i hit 4ghz stable  but 3d mark06 get worse 3.8 seems to get 1907 and 4ghz gets me 16xxx plus ACC doesnt work with the 940 it wont post if its turn on if i didnt care about 3d mark i could probably hit 4.5ghz


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 13, 2009)

hmm thats weird, you should try 4.5 tho i wanna see a cpu-z


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 13, 2009)

CPU-z dosent recognize my 940 at its speed check it out
it says 3.3
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=483961
but its at 3.8 right now


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 13, 2009)

ah i can wait to get a 920


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 13, 2009)

go for the 940 its so easy to get to 4ghz with only a multi up and some volts

i just saw that i went from Spider to Dragon in 1 step


----------



## Frenchie (Jan 13, 2009)

Check this out - Intel Dropping their mid and low spec Quads...

Let the price war begin ... 

http://news.cnet.com/8301-13924_3-10142025-64.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-5



LOL got carried away and forgot the main link 

http://blogs.barrons.com/techtrader...-cutting-prices-pacific-crest-cuts-estimates/


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 14, 2009)

ha nice yea i plan i getting one soon after i get a watercooling setup going on


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 14, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> ha nice yea i plan i getting one soon after i get a watercooling setup going on



you can probably do 3.8ghz on air


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 14, 2009)

yea true, but i really want some water cooling i just got my 9950, unless i could sell it.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 14, 2009)

what do you want to watercool?

i could build you a water setup on a website and tell you the specs but if your on a budget get a pre built one


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 14, 2009)

im on a budget i was looking at the d4 kit on petras but there sold out now


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 14, 2009)

Look around you could find some really good deals now that its 09
i upped the fsb and lowerd the mutliplier and cpuz show the correct speed now still doesnt recognize the chip tho
3.7ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=484184

3.76ghz 3D Mark06 SCORE OF 20099!!!!
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9623386

Thats the Most i have ever gotten!!!!!


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 14, 2009)

nice score i can only get 8XXX with my 9950, and 4850 does that seem right?


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 14, 2009)

it seems a little low for what you have you should be hitting around 10xxx-11xxx you sure your oc is stable because on my 940 i was hitting 19xxx @ 3.8gh but when i used the fsb i hit 20xxx @ 3.74


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 14, 2009)

yea thats true ill check that out later today. im at school right now 

but good news is my computer is installing windows 7 beta right now! haa cant wait


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 14, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> yea thats true ill check that out later today. im at school right now
> 
> but good news is my computer is installing windows 7 beta right now! haa cant wait



Good

Guess what i found a bios update for my board it was taken down a while back and i installed it now its recognized by everything!!!! it also fixed some stuff so i will post some new OC!!!!!


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 14, 2009)

for sure cant wait


----------



## Meizuman (Jan 14, 2009)

If anyone is interested, here is some info of MA-790GP-DS4H Bios Versions:

*F1* First release

*F2a* Updated CPU ID for Phenom 9950 125W
- Also slight naming changes in BIOS (Memory Controller Freq. -> Northbridge Frequency)

*F2*

*F3h* Updated CPU ID for Athlon X2 7750
- HT Link speed setting now works also updwards, earlier versions could only drop HT Link.
-C1E support option disappeared
-DCTs Mode disappeared (no option for ganged/unganged, defaults as unganged with 2x sticks)

^ All these have cold boot issue with ACC enabled. 
--------
*F3i* (?) http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=214378
-Haven't seen this before.

*F3o* Update CPU ID (for AMD NPRP) (?)
-C1E support option back
-No cold boot issue with ACC enabled (I tried only once)
-SLOW posting when ACC enabled
-MUCH harder to get any overclocking stable
-Change in RAM timing "lookup" - If RAM multi set manually, the "loosest" timings are from EPP profile
-Newest release in Gigabytes site

I haven't noted ALL changes of the different versions (have tried F1, F2a, F2, F3h and F3o), so feel free to make comments and additions.

The F3o has very promising changes but POSTing is horribly slow! Also if the OC has failed and computer must be rebooted, it takes ages to POST screen to come up.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 14, 2009)

im sticking with my f3h then


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 14, 2009)

So far this update for the foxconn is the best everything recognizes the 940 
quick Cpu-z @ 3.63

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=484480

If Prime95 Fails on core 1 & 3 what should i do since ACC dosent work anymore on these chips


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 14, 2009)

maybe a north-bridge/Vcore bump?


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 14, 2009)

3.69
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=484509


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 14, 2009)

is that prime95 stable?


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 14, 2009)

i got another one for you 
3.79 prime95 stable and temps almost hit 40C under load i think this is a really good chip
3DMARK06 = 20169!!!!!!
the most i have ever gotten going to keep pushing it see how high i can get it! 



http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9630260

what should i keep this under in temps? 
i was thinking since some people have it at 56C under load i could stop at 50C what you think?


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 14, 2009)

i would stop around 50-60 depends on how far your willing to go, i got my 9950 to like 59C on air once!


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 14, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> i would stop around 50-60 depends on how far your willing to go, i got my 9950 to like 60C on air once!



Going to go as far as i can on this chip!!!!

at 3.8 right now!


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 14, 2009)

nice i just got home and my windows 7 is done  heres some testing

AT 3.2GHZ


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 14, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> nice i just got home and my windows 7 is done  heres some testing
> 
> AT 3.2GHZ





what iam i looking for here?
i have never used that program before what is it?


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 14, 2009)

ahh well it calculates pi (3.14.......) over and over its a benchmark for hwbot mostly but try it out!

Super-pi download


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 14, 2009)

ok i dl how do i use


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 14, 2009)

just open the exe and go to caculate then do the 512K thats what i normally use


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 14, 2009)

Heres mine


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 14, 2009)

nice the more you overclock the faster you can complete it. i would post some benchies on hwbot if i where u


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 14, 2009)

How i do that 
and i got a bsod after i posted that i dont know why it was stable o well i try higher FSB with lower multi


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 14, 2009)

yea it really stresses the cpu the higher number you chose it does more itterations of pi, as for hwbot you have to join the website and submit benchmarks

hwbot.org


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 14, 2009)

ok i do i submit it?

i redid my oc so i am at 3.1ghz  10.233sec


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 14, 2009)

@assassin: you have to register and make  aprofile and shit then you can upload your score


vantage run


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 14, 2009)

nice run for some reason i coulndt run vantage onlu 3d Mark06


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 14, 2009)

^^^ hey guys, when you run super pi run the 1m one, dont run the 512k.  Valid ones are 1m and 32m, just a tip.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 15, 2009)

fo sho ill post a 1m up in a min


----------



## trt740 (Jan 15, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> i got another one for you
> 3.79 prime95 stable and temps almost hit 40C under load i think this is a really good chip
> 3DMARK06 = 20169!!!!!!
> the most i have ever gotten going to keep pushing it see how high i can get it!
> ...



nice keep tuning


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 15, 2009)

1M


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 15, 2009)

i just played crysis:warhead and its sooo much smoother on 7 then vista i can run all gamer settings with a couple enthusait settings and 2XAA


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 15, 2009)

are you dual booting?

heres my 1m @ 3.74ghz


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 15, 2009)

nice, yea im dual booting i have windows 7 on my crappy 80GB sata I haha


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 15, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> nice, yea im dual booting i have windows 7 on my crappy 80GB sata I haha



Nice


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 15, 2009)

I am in the top 5 in 3d mark06! with 20172

Check it out


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 15, 2009)

congrats i wish i could get 10K in vantage let alone 20K


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 15, 2009)

upp HT link and NB speed


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 15, 2009)

I dl vantage and did a run @ 3.6ghz 
check out my score P13703
http://service.futuremark.com/home.action?resultId=692523&resultType=19


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 15, 2009)

nice im trying to get to 9XXX right now ill post if i achive


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 15, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> nice im trying to get to 9XXX right now ill post if i achive



Go for it try to do a higher FSB lower multi


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 16, 2009)

YO I DID IT I BEAT MY OWN RECORD!!
3D Mark06 = 20515
3.8ghz!!!!!!
TOP 3
LOOK

Just did a Vantage and got P14709


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 16, 2009)

yea true that i have it at 15X200, ill try like 14X230 = 3.220GHZ maybe?


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 16, 2009)

well i bsod when i tried 3.92 even at 1.6vcore


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 16, 2009)

i accidentally booted into vista but it doesnt seem very stable


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> i accidentally booted into vista but it doesnt seem very stable



why doesn't it seem stable?  Has it crashed?


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 16, 2009)

its really slow and laggy and now my windows 7  wont load the networking for some reason ?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> its really slow and laggy and now my windows 7  wont load the networking for some reason ?



wtf????  did you get it sorted out while I was gone?


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 16, 2009)

I've been leaving my system @ 3Ghz cause honestly I'm happy with it.  This morning I installed my OCZ Vendetta 2 back in cause I sold all of my Phenom HSF's and was checkin temps out.  Holy shit it must be really cold in my apartment...


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 16, 2009)

Here is another screen shot but @ 3.2Ghz w/ suppose to be 1.3625v but CPU-Z is reporting more.  Also Win Media Player is running(wanted to listen to some good old Pearl Jam before work)


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> wtf????  did you get it sorted out while I was gone?



nope idk whats wrong i think im going to try a repair of the install disk


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 16, 2009)

heres my newest super-pi


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> nope idk whats wrong i think im going to try a repair of the install disk


keep us posted 


lucasweir said:


> heres my newest super-pi


nice run, your voltage seems about right for the clock.  super pi run looks good too!  Tried going higher?


----------



## Meizuman (Jan 17, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> its really slow and laggy and now my windows 7  wont load the networking for some reason ?



Been there, done that  

I have to say that I have found my systems boundaries... before that I had many problems when my OC wasn't stable and BSOD'd or just hard-booted. XP and Avast took some crap in the process, I had to run chkdsk /r from XP cd many times. And I know what you mean about "really slow and laggy". For instance, CPU-Z didn't load, add/remove applications list loaded something like over 10 minutes and so on... I had that too several times. The thing that helped, was that after you bsod or hard-boot, you should turn EVERYTHING from M.I.T to default. Volts, multis, ACC... you name it.

I think the Northbridge is the main thing here, if it doesn't get enough juice and you're driving it sky high, it can cause weird behaviour.

I had Win7 64 bit installed and at some point it just freezed, after that the taskbar showed with gray color and I couldn't acces anything in Win7. I had to reinstall it. I have a dual boot now. XP pro 32-bit and Win7 64 bit.

One thing that is worth consideration is that you may have bad sectors on your HDD. I don't know how long my HDD was broken, but it could have had some effect too. And those weren't just bad sectors. One DOS-based WD diagnose tool reported some reading head failure after just 8 seconds of testing. Though now I have new one. Hopefully this will last longer. I might not use Fusion's HDD acceleration anymore either. If I just knew what caused it to die...


----------



## Frenchie (Jan 18, 2009)

Got new best semi stable OC of 3113 

Seems to be running fairly sweet at the moment. (stress tested with Everest Ult for 45 mins)
Runs really quick now   too soon to see if it'll be a 24/7 setup though.

Going to move on to testing with 3D06 and vantage - will post the result if it makes it through!
Wasn't expecting to get stable results at this speed with a 9850. Does make me want to upgrade to the new MK2 BE though - will start praying every night for the prices to come down more..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2009)

Frenchie said:


> Got new best semi stable OC of 3113
> 
> Seems to be running fairly sweet at the moment. (stress tested with Everest Ult for 45 mins)
> Runs really quick now   too soon to see if it'll be a 24/7 setup though.
> ...



nice clock, im sure that chip can go further bro.  need some tweaking


----------



## Frenchie (Jan 18, 2009)

More than likely but I think I'll have to move from air to do it :
( got 4-5 deg overhead on the core when stress testing so It's getting close to the limit of it's capacity (and my bottle) to go much further!

Still really happy to get 600+ Mhz Oc on a 9850!

You got any ideas where ~I could mebbe tighten things up a bit to lower the temps so I can push for 3.2?
( I so know I'm gonna end up frying this chip..)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2009)

Frenchie said:


> More than likely but I think I'll have to move from air to do it :
> ( got 4-5 deg overhead on the core when stress testing so It's getting close to the limit of it's capacity (and my bottle) to go much further!
> 
> Still really happy to get 600+ Mhz Oc on a 9850!
> ...



what are your temps right now?


----------



## Frenchie (Jan 18, 2009)

33 C idling in windows and up to a core temp of 55 Deg after 15-30 mins stress testing with Everest


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2009)

Frenchie said:


> 33 C idling in windows and up to a core temp of 55 Deg after 15-30 mins stress testing with Everest



i say stop there, try to raise the FSB a couple of more Mhz, see if you can sqeeze a bit more out of it with the same voltage, but I think thats about it on air.


----------



## Frenchie (Jan 18, 2009)

Thats what I was thinking as well - Just trying to think who has a goldfish tank I could raid...

Gettiong some random error when I tried 3DM06 kept crashing after the CPU test had finished - Something to do with a graphics .dll file not being found

But finall7 got a successful run and scored my all time top score 

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9688362

Going to install vantage now and see if i can survive a run through that


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2009)

Frenchie said:


> Thats what I was thinking as well - Just trying to think who has a goldfish tank I could raid...
> 
> Gettiong some random error when I tried 3DM06 kept crashing after the CPU test had finished - Something to do with a graphics .dll file not being found
> 
> ...



when you get that error it could be due to instability.  Is your video card overclocked?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 19, 2009)

Mmm 2.9ghz stable...


----------



## Frenchie (Jan 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> when you get that error it could be due to instability.  Is your video card overclocked?


yes it's near max setting in CCC - it's not a great card - hit's its ceiling in CCC can't play any games without crashing at max settings. 

My clock died on me as well - worked for good few hours then started BSODing or hanging, so obviously got some more owrk to do get it running smoothly at 3.1. can only get about 2.95 now 
Thats the fun of overclocking I guess!

Did manage to get a run through in the end and scored my highest ever  

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9688362


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 19, 2009)

alright i need help pushing this chip, whats a good number to stay around for the NB/HT link? and what should my Vcore be for around 3.3Ghz


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 19, 2009)

bump


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> alright i need help pushing this chip, whats a good number to stay around for the NB/HT link? and what should my Vcore be for around 3.3Ghz



NB try to keep it at default of 2000 MHz and keep the HT at or under 2.0 GHz for now, it helps with stability, once you have your CPU where you want it, you can start to bring that up.  Volts, well it took my 9950 (140) 1.525v to be stable at 3.3 GHz


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 19, 2009)

damn look at my vantage score






why would my cpu score be lower than at 3.0GHZ?

maybe the HT/NB


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2009)

dont worry i got only a bit higher with my i7, need some physx!!!!


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 19, 2009)

o well thats good what was your cpu score and clock?

and why would my cpu score be less than when i had it set to 3.0GHZ instead of 3.3


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> o well thats good what was your cpu score and clock?
> 
> and why would my cpu score be less than when i had it set to 3.0GHZ instead of 3.3



bro i dont remember, my storage drive went bad so I dont even have the screenshots anymore


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2009)

found it, here you go


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 19, 2009)

damn not having physx really kills your score


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> damn not having physx really kills your score



you got that right, my CPU score should be like 40k+ with physx, it takes a huge load of the CPU.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you got that right, my CPU score should be like 40k+ with physx, it takes a huge load of the CPU.



Yep, check out my score:





When I had my NB frequency at 2,200+ my score was 12,300-12,400. Physx helps A LOT in Vantage.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 20, 2009)

That's a pretty good score. I get 2000 extra with my Phenom at 2.9 and a  280. Same clocks on the GPU


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 20, 2009)

NICE Shadow! What is your NB in that screenshot above? BTW, is my eyesight going or does that really say 1.63v!? Are you on water? Also, how much is Fusion giving you on your score? I've yet to try that app.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 20, 2009)

No. It was running at 51c.. Not kidding. My NB is at 1.50v? I think that's the HT volts or my NB.. will have to look later. I have the CPU down to 1.5v solid tho, only pushed that much to get it working. Runs 21c idle 52c load. I have a pretty wicked cooling area for my CPU:




I have a high CFM 140mm above the Xigmatek as well. I have the stock Xigmatek fan on at 100%. 
I have a Phenom II 940 coming too


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 20, 2009)

looks good but damn ever heard of cable managment


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 20, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> looks good but damn ever heard of cable managment



I have, my case hasn't. Trust me. I tried yesterday. There is just no possible way to get this to look nicer :shadedshu I want a new case but I just bought a 940 so I have no money


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2009)

batmang said:


> Yep, check out my score:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ShadowFold said:


> That's a pretty good score. I get 2000 extra with my Phenom at 2.9 and a  280. Same clocks on the GPU



sure does help, FIT was getting like 46k with physx, damn I need an nvidia card quick


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> sure does help, FIT was getting like 46k with physx, damn I need an nvidia card quick



sell you my 8800GT for PhysX


----------



## Cocayn (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey Just Overclocked my CPU for the first time =D
So here is the Result on Super PI MOD
BTW is my Cpu Volt right for that clock?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 22, 2009)

voltage looks good for that clock.  seems to be about average and maybe slightly lower then i have seen


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> voltage looks good for that clock.  seems to be about average and maybe slightly lower then i have seen



thats actually about right, my 9950 (140w) did 3.0 GHz stable at 1.296v.


----------



## Cocayn (Jan 22, 2009)

Cheers mate! thanks for answer!!


----------



## Meizuman (Jan 22, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> No. It was running at 51c.. Not kidding. My NB is at 1.50v? I think that's the HT volts or my NB.. will have to look later. I have the CPU down to 1.5v solid tho, only pushed that much to get it working. Runs 21c idle 52c load. I have a pretty wicked cooling area for my CPU:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I admit it, it is quite hard to get decent cable management with the Antec Three Hundred. But here's how I did it.


----------



## Cocayn (Jan 22, 2009)

HAhahah picture of mine Air Cooler









and something I DiD today for getting better cooling for Overclocking hahaha


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2009)

^^^ haha, i love ghetto mods, they work and they are fun


----------



## Nerdiss1 (Jan 23, 2009)

*I really need help, overclocking*

Heyo everyone
ok so ive just got done building my first computer, Ive tried to build the best computer for the money for video editing and graphic effects. Now ive gotta try to juice it up. Ive read quite a bit in this forum about everyone else and their numbers but you guys all seem pretty hardcore and im not quite there yet. So i really dont wanna F@$# my system up because its got all my work on it and im broke and cant pay for new parts. So if some could just look at my specs and kinda give me an idea of where to start maybe bumping it up to around 2.9ghz and all the settings i need to change. Be warned however you are going to have talk to me as if im retarded. Any help would be Incredibly Amazing.   THANK YOU








EVEREST REPORT
(Sorry about the links didnt know how else to post)
http://rapidshare.com/files/186882096/Report.htm.html
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a02e7g6/n/Report_htm


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2009)

hey welcome aboard buddy.  You mind starting off by telling us what motherboard you have?  Please tell you me you have an ASUS


----------



## Nerdiss1 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Yes sir*

oh sorry i listed on my profile button thing, but i forgot to list it here i have a Asus M3A79-T and i am currently running Bios 602 which from what ive read is sounding like i need to change


----------



## Nerdiss1 (Jan 23, 2009)

There we go now my system specs are showing on the left side


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2009)

Nerdiss1 said:


> oh sorry i listed on my profile button thing, but i forgot to list it here i have a Asus M3A79-T and i am currently running Bios 602 which from what ive read is sounding like i need to change



do yourself a favor, flash to the 0403 BIOS, dont believe me, everybody has already challenged me and lost.  The 0403 BIOS is the most stable and best BIOS out for that board if you have a 9850 or 9950 at least.


Bro, lets see what your settings are like in the BIOS.  Can you take pics of your BIOS setup?

for now you should be able to bump up the multi to 14.5 and run at 2900 MHz without any voltage increases, I was able to just fine!


----------



## Nerdiss1 (Jan 23, 2009)

I pretty much set everything in bios back to stock, so i can kinda start fresh. But give me a second ill see what i can do


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2009)

Nerdiss1 said:


> I pretty much set everything in bios back to stock, so i can kinda start fresh. But give me a second ill see what i can do



for now try 14.5 multi see how that goes.


----------



## Nerdiss1 (Jan 23, 2009)

Sweet Ok I did the bios to 403 and multiplier to 14.5 and its running at 2.9ghz. What should do i next?


----------



## Nerdiss1 (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2009)

Nerdiss1 said:


> Sweet Ok I did the bios to 403 and multiplier to 14.5 and its running at 2.9ghz. What should do i next?



get me a shot of your bios if you can bro, that'll help a lot, wanna make sure you dont have any settings the way they are not supposed to be.


----------



## Nerdiss1 (Jan 23, 2009)

K, which screens in the bios do you need to see


----------



## Nerdiss1 (Jan 23, 2009)

Ok hopefully these will work


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2009)

Nerdiss1 said:


> Ok hopefully these will work



ok set your NB frequency multiplier at 10

HT link at 1.8 GHz

processor voltage 1.300
processor- nb voltage at 1.300
DDR voltage at 1.8v


leave nb and sb voltages auto for now
auto express off and CPU tweak off for now (cpu tweak boosts performance but increases temps a lot, expirement at your own risk. and watch temps

leave ram settings like that for now.

Just increas your multiplier .5 at a time, if unstable increas your CPU voltage and CPU nb voltage one increment at a time until stable, monitor temps.  Keep me posted on your progress.


----------



## Nerdiss1 (Jan 23, 2009)

Ok and then how do test the stability?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2009)

Nerdiss1 said:


> Ok and then how do test the stability?



run this, its really good on torturing your system.

http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft/


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2009)

hey very important set your ram to 800 MHz, not 400.  When you set it to 400 MHz you are actually running your ram at 200 MHz, that will kill your performance.  Set it at 800 MHz.


----------



## Moose (Feb 7, 2009)

Nooo this thread is going with the Phenom IIs!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2009)

Moose said:


> Nooo this thread is going with the Phenom IIs!



my 9950 will be running next week , I'll bring it back to life


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 7, 2009)

I should be in this Thread by next week as well, I traded my Intel rig for LucasWeir 9950+Gigabyte Rig.
Cant wait..


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 7, 2009)

this is more like a General Phenom Thread now.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 7, 2009)

Cocayn said:


> HAhahah picture of mine Air Cooler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice looking rig


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 7, 2009)

Cocayn said:


>



Chip has an audience!!

Duckt Tape!!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 7, 2009)

trt740 said:


> nice looking rig





Nerdiss1 said:


> Ok hopefully these will work



jah jah jah

http://img.techpowerup.org/090206/001.jpg


----------



## Meizuman (Feb 8, 2009)

Hmm... My mobo is definately a weirdo (or my chip is). I've been having a bit strange behavior lately. I am not going to brag that my CPU 3.2g, NB/HT 2,48g, mem 1.1g OC was perfect or stable, since it didn't run prime more than couple of minutes... but still it was gaming stable for long perioids,  of course every now and then it did gave a hard reset or loop of death... But I used it quite a long time.

 Then I started to try those new "f3-series" bioses and well, they didn't really do a jack. Though I got my highest CPU-Z screenie/ validation with some of those bioses... But to be honest, lately my rig has been a bitch. In some point I was unable to boot to windows even @ 3gig no matter what I tried! And those reboots! I got to know them real good... 

 Then the other day I came to a conclusion that my Nexus PSU was not good enough. I read few tests, in the other (finnish) it had the most fluctuating 12V rail and it was below 12V all the time. Well that got me thinking, maybe I can (with a good luck) change my PSU to some other brand in the store where I got it. Now that was easy trick... Had to pay 30€ to swap it to HX620. So then I got a real deal in the power section. I went home, hooked it up and... well.

 Nothing changed. Still got reboots and I thought that the chip has gone "bad" or something like the mobo mosfets... I have spent couple days now and tried and tried. F3 bioses just wont overclock. Maybe it is the ACC that doesn't really work in F3's. I searched the most stable settings in F3o... The "trick" was disabling the Dynamic clock gating in NB, I also disabled Azalia.

 Then switched back to F2 (ONCE AGAIN) and tried 3.2g with multiplier only. Volts were at 1.4 where it has been working earlier. First tried with ACC disabled... got to XP loading screen and freezed. Reset, set acc to +0, XP loading screen, on the desktop, freeze. Reset, set ACC to +2, XP loading screen, on the desktop, loop of death. Reset, set CPU NB VID to +0.050V... I just thought I will try if it helps anything. Xp loading screen, desktop, melody, started AOD, task manager, hwmonitor, intelBurnTest... enabled error detection, maximum stress, 5 loops, start... Everything looked good, and then... PASS! This was the Second time I passed linpack  The first time was a bit earlier today with F3o... But I don't know if it would've passed second time.

 One thing I did was adding a fan to the top of mosfet cooler. It doesn't really stand out so much because its the same color. I have it behind a controller (MFC1 Plus). It is not so loud but at full speed it does move air quite much. Since the Northbridge is linked to mosfet cooler with 2 heatpipes, it dropped NB temp about 4-6 degrees. Maybe that gives a minimal effect on stability... At least it felt like it.

 Now that I have shared this with you, I must say that overclocking a Phenom (at least an Agena) can be a long journey... maybe a neverending. I have still things to learn and maybe this OC will fail on the second I press "Submit Reply". Hopefully it doesn't!

 I have learned a lot from this thread and seen many newcomers to get really decent results. On the other hand I've seen MANY mobos go up in smoke too! As Brother Esau in the XS forums said, I would not recommend overclocking with HTT, it will add more stress and can fry your mobo! That said, I'll probably going to play some games after this.

Over and out (for some time)


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 8, 2009)

wow man, quite a story and im glad it all worked for ya


----------



## Cocayn (Feb 8, 2009)

I can get it to 3023Ghz like that around,, its on 33C* idle... on load 45*

so tryed to clock over 3,2GHZ , computer crashes or else it would not start more then Bios just Black screen,,

what is the problem??


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 8, 2009)

Cocayn said:


> I can get it to 3023Ghz like that around,, its on 33C* idle... on load 45*
> 
> so tryed to clock over 3,2GHZ , computer crashes or else it would not start more then Bios just Black screen,,
> 
> what is the problem??


a 600watt psu for what your running mite be part of the Phenomenon your experiencing you need at least 800w for what your running.... what cpu voltage you running @ to try and clock 3.2GHz?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 8, 2009)

Here's what im doing at the moment, this mite shed some light on where your problem lays.... notice how high i need to run the core volt's for this clock (stable), take caution thou, im on water


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Feb 8, 2009)

Those voltages are crazy!

what are your temps?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> Those voltages are crazy!
> 
> what are your temps?



+1 that is a high voltage chip isn't going to last that long


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Feb 9, 2009)

i had my 9950 at 1.425V around 3.35ghz on AIR


----------



## gkout (Feb 9, 2009)

My greetings to all of you,

I am a newbie here and this is my first post. I have been looking around the forum and read alot. I have a 9950 PH on Gigabyte DS4H (790GX) board and 800mhz Corsair Mx2 memory.Oh yes the vga is a 4670 Ati and a zalman 9000 cpu cooler. I am ready to get my feet wet on oc and wanted to ask what is a safe voltage for a production system. I know someone can just crazy ov the cpu just for numbers but I need to have a safe voltage for a system that will last long enough .

All comments are welcome,

Happy OC to all of u.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Feb 9, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> i had my 9950 at 1.425V around 3.35ghz on AIR




closest one i could find on this thread


lucasweir said:


> i accidentally booted into vista but it doesnt seem very stable


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Feb 9, 2009)

stay below 1.425 if on air. the lower the vcore the longer the chip will last suposoply


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 9, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> Those voltages are crazy!
> 
> what are your temps?


31c at idle and 48c @ full prime stress for 2hrs.....


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 9, 2009)

gkout said:


> My greetings to all of you,
> 
> I am a newbie here and this is my first post. I have been looking around the forum and read alot. I have a 9950 PH on Gigabyte DS4H (790GX) board and 800mhz Corsair Mx2 memory.Oh yes the vga is a 4670 Ati and a zalman 9000 cpu cooler. I am ready to get my feet wet on oc and wanted to ask what is a safe voltage for a production system. I know someone can just crazy ov the cpu just for numbers but I need to have a safe voltage for a system that will last long enough .
> 
> ...


Welcome to TPU mate!!!!! id try 1.3875volts and see what it can get for a clock.


----------



## gkout (Feb 9, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Welcome to TPU mate!!!!! id try 1.3875volts and see what it can get for a clock.



Thank you infusion...full of it.... I will try it and post the results.

Cheers


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 9, 2009)

gkout said:


> Thank you infusion...full of it.... I will try it and post the results.
> 
> Cheers


Hmmmm, not sure how to take that but whatever........ post your results mate.


----------



## Meizuman (Feb 9, 2009)

I may have solved something...  Now at 3.3Ghz Linpack x5 stable
There is two runs on linpack, the other was ran at 3.2 and the other 3.3






Hmmm, I found a screenshot showing 1 hour of prime95 blend at 3.3Ghz and 2.4GHz NB/HT link... and the max temps were 52C I can't remeber what kind of settings I had that time. It is possible that I had my window hatch open for some cooler air... Because those two runs made my chip to run at 55-60. And all fans were blowing their blades off! Room temp about 23C.

I'm going to stay at +2 with ACC... I haven't tested it SO much, but it looked like it had a tiny effect on stability when I set it to "per core" better than "all cores" though they all are +2.

I did find one possible reason for my reboots. I OC'd the PCIe bus to 108MHz (RT HDR IBL got the best frame rate at that speed). Today when I tried to increase that from 100 to 108, I got sudden reboot. So that little gain (few fps in RT HDR IBL) will be gone. Not a big deal... Maybe if there was PCIe voltage, it could be raised very slightly. But there isn't so thats it.

Now that I have been OC'ing this rig for over 4 months, I have come back to where I was after about a month or one and a half... 

Glad to see my chip back in the business.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 9, 2009)

gkout said:


> My greetings to all of you,
> 
> I am a newbie here and this is my first post. I have been looking around the forum and read alot. I have a 9950 PH on Gigabyte DS4H (790GX) board and 800mhz Corsair Mx2 memory.Oh yes the vga is a 4670 Ati and a zalman 9000 cpu cooler. I am ready to get my feet wet on oc and wanted to ask what is a safe voltage for a production system. I know someone can just crazy ov the cpu just for numbers but I need to have a safe voltage for a system that will last long enough .
> 
> ...



Hi there buddy, welcome to TPU.  I would start off by leaving all voltages on auto except for vcore and ram voltage.

THe ram just simply set at manufacturers specs, and voltage.

The vcore set it to 1.300v.

Then from there for now start to raise your CPU multiplier one notch at a time only.  You should be able to do about 2.9-3.0 GHz at 1.300v.  Try that out and check back in.  Good luck


----------



## gkout (Feb 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hi there buddy, welcome to TPU.  I would start off by leaving all voltages on auto except for vcore and ram voltage.
> 
> THe ram just simply set at manufacturers specs, and voltage.
> 
> ...



Nice to meet you Chicken,

Thank you for the guidelines. I suppose I have to disable the auto frequency adjustment on the bios too right? Could I just increase the multipliers and leave auto frequency on? Is it suggested?

Thnx


----------



## Cocayn (Feb 9, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> a 600watt psu for what your running mite be part of the Phenomenon your experiencing you need at least 800w for what your running.... what cpu voltage you running @ to try and clock 3.2GHz?



its work at 3,18Ghz,, but just if i got over 3.2Ghz it will just run around Bios and it will black screen and the windows vista wont start or something, or else sometimes it just get black screened when I Save and restart from Bios.  Then I need to let the computer off 5 minutes take it on back it comes Red Writing : Overglocking failed blablaba ... 


hmmmm so you think its my Power supply`?


----------



## Meizuman (Feb 9, 2009)

It can be just your chip... if it fails when it doesn't exactly suck power. And that 3.18 Ghz is a decent number! And your mobo can be a limiting factor too. You have SB600. In worst case it can cost a few hudred MHz's when you don't have ACC. With golden chips it probably isn't so big deal. But I would say 3.18 is a good result for your system.

Now you could try to overclock NB (memory controller) and HT link... They improve 3D performance among other small things. But dont be suprised if your rig will be hanging/rebooting when you try it. It's a long trial and erroring process... if you want the most.

Cheers


----------



## Cocayn (Feb 9, 2009)

Meizuman said:


> It can be just your chip... if it fails when it doesn't exactly suck power. And that 3.18 Ghz is a decent number! And your mobo can be a limiting factor too. You have SB600. In worst case it can cost a few hudred MHz's when you don't have ACC. With golden chips it probably isn't so big deal. But I would say 3.18 is a good result for your system.
> 
> Now you could try to overclock NB (memory controller) and HT link... They improve 3D performance among other small things. But dont be suprised if your rig will be hanging/rebooting when you try it. It's a long trial and erroring process... if you want the most.
> 
> Cheers



aa Cheers Mate, btw

HT link is on : 2320MHZ now with along 3Ghz Clocked on CPU 

NB Freq is on : 2322MHz

so you think I can Clock it more ? the HT and NB?


----------



## Meizuman (Feb 9, 2009)

Cocayn said:


> aa Cheers Mate, btw
> 
> HT link is on : 2320MHZ now with along 3Ghz Clocked on CPU
> 
> ...



Nope  You can try of course!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 9, 2009)

gkout said:


> Nice to meet you Chicken,
> 
> Thank you for the guidelines. I suppose I have to disable the auto frequency adjustment on the bios too right? Could I just increase the multipliers and leave auto frequency on? Is it suggested?
> 
> Thnx



of course, set your frequency to default.  leave your NB at 10, and your HT at 2.0 GHz.  

So like this


CPU multi - 13x
NB multi - 10x
HT 2.0 GHz

Just raise the CPU multi .5 at a time.

Raising the NB multi will yield better performance, but it also makes it harder to stabilize your o/c.  Find your max on the CPU first, then raise your other multipliers.


----------



## gkout (Feb 10, 2009)

*2.9Ghz and rising*



Chicken Patty said:


> of course, set your frequency to default.  leave your NB at 10, and your HT at 2.0 GHz.
> 
> So like this
> 
> ...




Hi Chicken, all,

Took my first steps into o/c. Raised .5 each time. Tested with 3d mark '06 and prime95 run at least 30 minutes in torture mode (i believe i would have crashed it in 5 if i had stability issues). I have not touched voltages and NB multipliers. Everything is still in factory settings except for the cpu multi which is configured currently at 14.5

Here 's a screenie of my first tests . 








Waiting for your comments.


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 10, 2009)

Those are some nice temps for Load, I'm getting around 59C after an hour of OCCT with those same settings.
I think I have to reseat my HS.


----------



## gkout (Feb 10, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Those are some nice temps for Load, I'm getting around 59C after an hour of OCCT with those same settings.
> I think I have to reseat my HS.



Thnx sage 
You can buy zalman cnps9500A for your cpu.  This is the one I am using


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 10, 2009)

I have a good cooler already, AC Freezer Xtreme. Thanks for the tip though.

 Maybe I used to much TP or something, i'm also running my rig on a test bench.


----------



## gkout (Feb 10, 2009)

*gotta*



fullinfusion said:


> Hmmmm, not sure how to take that but whatever........ post your results mate.



Gocha..didn't I? *full*infusion...So thnk u infusion...*full* of it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 10, 2009)

gkout said:


> Hi Chicken, all,
> 
> Took my first steps into o/c. Raised .5 each time. Tested with 3d mark '06 and prime95 run at least 30 minutes in torture mode (i believe i would have crashed it in 5 if i had stability issues). I have not touched voltages and NB multipliers. Everything is still in factory settings except for the cpu multi which is configured currently at 14.5
> 
> ...




very good so far bro.  Try .5 on the multi again, if its not stable then raise vcore little by little.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Feb 11, 2009)

@3dsage - that chip runs hot man what speed you have it at?


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 11, 2009)

Right now i'm at 2.9, just bumped the Multi to 14.5. Everything else is stock. 

Reseated it last night, and its idling at 37C and 1hr of OCCT, I max 56C.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Feb 11, 2009)

hm not bad 

try 14-15 multi, that board i could never get the fsb stable when i increased it??

stock voltage till around 3.05ghz

my cooler kept that thing under 60 around 3.3ghz


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 11, 2009)

I got it up to 215 with 14.5x, stable enough for a few WPRIME runs, then Reboots.

Still havent bumped any Voltage yet, just my Ram, I got it up to 1152 MHZ with 2.3V. Its a Solid board. So far ....


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Feb 11, 2009)

yea its solid for sure, maybe a little bump in Vcore and NB and SB and try thr fsb a little higher.  Also you can use ACC by hitting crtl + F1 at the main bios screen the go to the tweaker page and its at the top


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 11, 2009)

Dont know if its been posted before, but this AOD hack is pretty awsme. It lets you bump the VCORE up to 1.55 instead of 1.45

"By default the CPU voltage slider (CPU VID) in AMD OverDrive maxes at 1.45V. You can extend it to the max VID value of 1.550V by editing the “Preference.xml” file (with notepad.exe) in the AOD installation folder. Just find “MaxVcoreEnabled” and change it from “0” to “1”
BJORN3d.com


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 11, 2009)

Also that Green ring at the corner do I leave it Green or click it to have the red ring around it?
Edit: Seems like enabling it just make temps jump up 3-4C, WTF.

Another ? Why does AOD disable my ACC if I set it to All cores +2 in the Bios?


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Feb 11, 2009)

i have no idea i never use the AOD it sucks in my opinion 

east tune by gigabyte is better but i usually stick to the bios anyway


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 11, 2009)

Yea, I use Bios to.
 But it cool to tweak when doing some Super Pi, Wprime runs.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2009)

3dsage

that button is for CPU tweak.  I believe it enhances cache usage or something like that, temps increase, but you also get a little boost in performance.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 12, 2009)

Anyone know what Advanced Clock Calibration is? I set it to Auto and it doesn't do anything under load. I thought it was suppose to overclock the CPU under load..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Anyone know what Advanced Clock Calibration is? I set it to Auto and it doesn't do anything under load. I thought it was suppose to overclock the CPU under load..



it helps the CPU stabilize, it won't overclock it though.  Thats your job 

My 9850 was a 3.2 GHz CPU, with ACC I got to validate at 3.6 GHz   Stable at 3.45 GHz.


Validation for 3.6 GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=425352


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 12, 2009)

Would I even have to mess with the voltage at all with it on?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Would I even have to mess with the voltage at all with it on?



yes you do.  run CPUz at default settings, everything on auto.  see what the default voltage is on the CPU, then go in a set it manually to that.  Then start overclocking it.  Once its not stable then increase voltage little by little   Or the hardware monitor section of the BIOS should tell you vcore as well.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 12, 2009)

Nice.. Should I leave it on auto or put it on +10?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Nice.. Should I leave it on auto or put it on +10?



leave it off for now.


Try without ACC, once you cant seem to get your CPU stable for nobody, then apply +2, then if more is needed +4.  All chips are different, the majority dont need more than +4.

You can also run prime for stability and if a core fails prime before others then that core is weaker so you should be able to set ACC per core as well.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 12, 2009)

no that wasnt mine... i'll look for the rite one.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 12, 2009)

i guess i didnt back it up since my last windows install 
Hey David did ya get you new amd mobo yet?


----------



## gkout (Feb 13, 2009)

Hello again guys,

So far so good. multiplier at x15 and still haven't touched any other settings. Prime95 for 1 1/2 hour all tests . 3dmark06 completes with no complains, though the resulting score is lower than the one at 2,9ghz. I suppose this has to do with the actuall load of the system during the 3dmark test.

And ofc another screenie...Be hold x15,5 on the way 

Happy o/c everybody


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2009)

gkout said:


> Hello again guys,
> 
> So far so good. multiplier at x15 and still haven't touched any other settings. Prime95 for 1 1/2 hour all tests . 3dmark06 completes with no complains, though the resulting score is lower than the one at 2,9ghz. I suppose this has to do with the actuall load of the system during the 3dmark test.
> 
> ...


thats weird mate? do you disable your av and other things running in the background before your benchmark ?


----------



## gkout (Feb 13, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> thats weird mate? do you disable your av and other things running in the background before your benchmark ?



Nop


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2009)

^^^ congrats on the overclock gkout!!!!  I just got my amd rig back up today, ill post something tonight when i finish installing crap on it


----------



## gkout (Feb 13, 2009)

*9950 ds4h multiplier limit*

That's it guys. Reached the top limit of the multiplier. Tried 15,5 but a few seconds under prime95 were enough for a glorious blue screen 
So, now comes the voltage part. I am not sure if I will move on to it atm. Maybe when I get m y watercooling block I might or not... Need to make up my mind soon 
And a quick question. My temps are steady at 52-53 under full cpu utilization. Are they considered safe for production temps?

Thnx one more


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2009)

gkout said:


> That's it guys. Reached the top limit of the multiplier. Tried 15,5 but a few seconds under prime95 were enough for a glorious blue screen
> So, now comes the voltage part. I am not sure if I will move on to it atm. Maybe when I get m y watercooling block I might or not... Need to make up my mind soon
> And a quick question. My temps are steady at 52-53 under full cpu utilization. Are they considered safe for production temps?
> 
> Thnx one more



try to stay under 60ºc full load


----------



## gkout (Feb 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^^^ congrats on the overclock gkout!!!!  I just got my amd rig back up today, ill post something tonight when i finish installing crap on it



Thnx chicken. Have a look at my latest post too. I would really appreciate your thoughts on this.

...Damn that was fast..you replied even bfr I posted this...LOL

cheers mate


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2009)

gkout said:


> Nop


Well ya should


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2009)

gkout said:


> Thnx chicken. Have a look at my latest post too. I would really appreciate your thoughts on this.
> 
> ...Damn that was fast..you replied even bfr I posted this...LOL
> 
> cheers mate



post 1778 i replied there.

raise voltage slightly and watch temps, stay under 60ºc


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2009)

ok guys, phenom is back up and running, i'll play with it tonight.  Its all setup and good to go.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ok guys, phenom is back up and running, i'll play with it tonight.  Its all setup and good to go.


what mobo did get you say you picked up david ?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> try to stay under 60ºc full load


yeah the max is 62c..... but i had my 9850 up over 90c when i had a pump fail and she's still clocking


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> what mobo did get you say you picked up david ?



here ya go
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136056


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> here ya go
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136056


Thanks Bro! so any decent clocks yet?.... hey man is the 9950 a replacement proc?
Why im asking is since from what i understand.... if you o/c a cpu it void warranty..... does it?.... if not, im not going to lapp my PII 940


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Thanks Bro! so any decent clocks yet?.... hey man is the 9950 a replacement proc?
> Why im asking is since from what i understand.... if you o/c a cpu it void warranty..... does it?.... if not, im not going to lapp my PII 940



lappy and no warranty dude.

I went to 3.0 GHz defualt voltage, stopped there, i'll mess with it tonight, gotta run in a few.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> lappy and no warranty dude.
> 
> I went to 3.0 GHz defualt voltage, stopped there, i'll mess with it tonight, gotta run in a few.


Cool bro.... ill be waiting


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Feb 13, 2009)

So Asus never sent back your 79-T I take it or is the DFI a waiting board?

Say Full did you try the new 703 BIOS yet,I am and it runs just like the 403 more stable with ACC on.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2009)

H82LUZ73 said:


> So Asus never sent back your 79-T I take it or is the DFI a waiting board?
> 
> Say Full did you try the new 703 BIOS yet,I am and it runs just like the 403 more stable with ACC on.


Yeah i did try it but i didnt see my cpu in the list for the new bios..... imo i thought it sucked..... but i only ran it for a few hours..... so you really think its good?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2009)

H82LUZ73 said:


> So Asus never sent back your 79-T I take it or is the DFI a waiting board?
> 
> Say Full did you try the new 703 BIOS yet,I am and it runs just like the 403 more stable with ACC on.



what cpu clocks you running with shitty Tracers mate?..... im running tracers and im still kicking myself in the nuts for selling the Corsair XMS2's that were D9 microns!!!!...... i didnt know what i had  till the other day...... 
CP fukin shoot me bro!!!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> lappy and no warranty dude.
> 
> I went to 3.0 GHz defualt voltage, stopped there, i'll mess with it tonight, gotta run in a few.


so if i dont lapp and i clock the shit outa the pII and she fire balls........ your saying i can rma it?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> so if i dont lapp and i clock the shit outa the pII and she fire balls........ your saying i can rma it?



why not I would say?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2009)

H82LUZ73 said:


> So Asus never sent back your 79-T I take it or is the DFI a waiting board?
> 
> Say Full did you try the new 703 BIOS yet,I am and it runs just like the 403 more stable with ACC on.



naw bro.  No RMA, the DFI is a keeper for now.  We'll see what DDR3 boards bring to the table


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> naw bro.  No RMA, the DFI is a keeper for now.  We'll see what DDR3 boards bring to the table



Aparrently the Phenom 3's have a voltage issue on 1333.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 13, 2009)

Wait for it!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2009)

ok, here is my best of tonight, still tons of tweaking to do.  I mean tons!!!!  Just getting a bit familiar with the setup.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Feb 13, 2009)

Here you go Full,Full 703 is a great bios I have never had this run this stable before.

DFI is a great board ChickenPatty don`t over tighten them waterblock nuts . 

PS
 Welcome back to AMD

And under load during the test for stable the temp was a steady 54c......


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ok, here is my best of tonight, still tons of tweaking to do.  I mean tons!!!!  Just getting a bit familiar with the setup.


looks like someone isn't afraid to run higher volts hey CP hehe.....
you got a hog like mine from the looks of it..... i rang the local shop and they tracked down my PII 940.... its on a truck here in town and ill be getting it real soon, im just waiting for a call to pick it up 
is it ok CP if i stay in your thread and post my results?
its more homey here.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2009)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Here you go Full,Full 703 is a great bios I have never had this run this stable before.
> 
> DFI is a great board ChickenPatty don`t over tighten them waterblock nuts .
> 
> ...


im loading the 703 bios now and getting rid of the cpu drivers. I hope the bios is supper friendly  with the PII


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2009)

wow this is going great so far, just leaving the cpu voltage stock and using the multi...


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2009)

x18 and ran mark06 no problem...


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2009)

i need some advice, the PII toped out at x18 multi on stock volts.... should i bump the volts a few clicks and shoot for x19 or leave the multi alone now and start to raise the volts and add FSB now?
this is where im at now...


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 13, 2009)

^^^I thinks you are in the wrong thread!!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 13, 2009)

IMO so freakin' jealous


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2009)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Here you go Full,Full 703 is a great bios I have never had this run this stable before.
> 
> DFI is a great board ChickenPatty don`t over tighten them waterblock nuts .
> 
> ...



haha thanks bro, this is on air for now .  factory cooler.  And thanks for the warm welcome



fullinfusion said:


> looks like someone isn't afraid to run higher volts hey CP hehe.....
> you got a hog like mine from the looks of it..... i rang the local shop and they tracked down my PII 940.... its on a truck here in town and ill be getting it real soon, im just waiting for a call to pick it up
> is it ok CP if i stay in your thread and post my results?
> its more homey here.



naw bro, i ran 1.63v before, but it was my only rig, now i Have my i7 , so burn baby burn!!   I'll keep you guys posted.


FUll I wouldn't mind if you stay here bro, your a great person!!  Plus the more results the better.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2009)

hey full, bump up the vcore a bit bro, keep using the multi, better to find stability.  Then crank the FSB and the RAM


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey Full that with 0703 bios ?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2009)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Hey Full that with 0703 bios ?


Yeah it was but im going to try 403bios...

my core temp and AOD temp or any other monitoring program just shows 0c... does anyone know whats wrong?
the bios is the only means of showing the cpu temps.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 14, 2009)

Flash went bad and what a nightmare.... but finally its working... the temps work again after resetting the cmos


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2009)

so far my best super pi

I wonder how much the on board video is hurting my CPU's performance?


----------



## Meizuman (Feb 14, 2009)

My best SuperPi is 22.078s but I dont have a valid screenshot 'cos my rig hard booted on me! Btw, does setting affinity from task manager count as cheating or is the result valid that way? I have read that any soft "modding" is prohibited... 

Found that my cores 1 and 2 will run 3.3 at 1.4V but 3/4 will max at 3.2... core 4 will not probably go over 3.2 stable with any "air-able" voltage. With a bit more I think it may be possible to run 1 and 2 at 3.4... but would need a bit more volts.

Now I use AOD to set different multis to cores at bootup.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2009)

Meizuman said:


> My best SuperPi is 22.078s but I dont have a valid screenshot 'cos my rig hard booted on me! Btw, does setting affinity from task manager count as cheating or is the result valid that way? I have read that any soft "modding" is prohibited...
> 
> Found that my cores 1 and 2 will run 3.3 at 1.4V but 3/4 will max at 3.2... core 4 will not probably go over 3.2 stable with any "air-able" voltage. With a bit more I think it may be possible to run 1 and 2 at 3.4... but would need a bit more volts.
> 
> Now I use AOD to set different multis to cores at bootup.



i dont encourage you to do it, but then again who will  know 


my best super pi run was with my 9850 22.2, but with my old shitty as ram at 800 Mhz, with my tracers i would have done 21's, it was at 3.55 Ghz


----------



## Meizuman (Feb 14, 2009)

I think its better to get two cores higher that all fours a bit lower. Many games will use only 1 or two cores so higher clocks on those two will come to use... then I'll set affinity to those two cores


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2009)

Meizuman said:


> I think its better to get two cores higher that all fours a bit lower. Many games will use only 1 or two cores so higher clocks on those two will come to use... then I'll set affinity to those two cores



try that and see how it works.


----------



## Meizuman (Feb 14, 2009)

OMG, just realized, I should update my cooling specs... because my case has now *11* fans total! 

 1x 140mm top exhaust
 1x 120mm front intake,
 1x 120mm front intake, 
 1x 120mm side intake, 
 1x 120mm rear exhaust, 
 1x 120mm CPU,
 1x 120mm PSU,
 1x 80mm rear exhaust for VGA,
 1x 70mm VGA (Phenom heatpipe heatsink),
 1x 45-50mm (haven't measure it) for PWM
 1x 40mm for NB

This all in Antec Three Hundred


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2009)

Meizuman said:


> OMG, just realized, I should update my cooling specs... because my case has now *11* fans total!
> 
> 1x 140mm top exhaust
> 1x 120mm front intake,
> ...



holy f**k dude, thats a lot of fans.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2009)

temps are becoming an issue, cant go any higher, on stock cooler, I will be ordering the pump and reservoir which is what im missing to complete the loop for my water cooling

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=507660


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> temps are becoming an issue, cant go any higher, on stock cooler, I will be ordering the pump and reservoir which is what im missing to complete the loop for my water cooling
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=507660



 damn that is a hell of a good clock on ANY cooling let alone stock


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 14, 2009)

well im 100% stable at this setting....not bad for only playing with the 940 for 3hrs hey....im not using acc,it doesn't like being turned on.... i wonder why? any one have any ideas? the voltages are alot tamer than im used to running lol...
tomorrow im shooting for a 3.9GHz stable setting.... being valentines day im hanging with the wife and wont be clocking today....
CP you notice the sb volt 1.26v? thats on auto....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> damn that is a hell of a good clock on ANY cooling let alone stock



thanks bro.



fullinfusion said:


> well im 100% stable at this setting....not bad for only playing with the 940 for 3hrs hey....im not using acc,it doesn't like being turned on.... i wonder why? any one have any ideas? the voltages are alot tamer than im used to running lol...
> tomorrow im shooting for a 3.9GHz stable setting.... being valentines day im hanging with the wife and wont be clocking today....
> CP you notice the sb volt 1.26v? thats on auto....




no acc on Phenom II's. forget about it, that was only needed with the old Phenoms,


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> temps are becoming an issue, cant go any higher, on stock cooler, I will be ordering the pump and reservoir which is what im missing to complete the loop for my water cooling
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=507660



That's with stock cooling?? Wow! Is that stable or just a max?


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> so far my best super pi
> 
> I wonder how much the on board video is hurting my CPU's performance?



Hey dude I did a few back to back runs with my onboard then with my GFX card. And I consistently was .5 slower in WPrime runs with onboard.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> That's with stock cooling?? Wow! Is that stable or just a max?



Before my ASUS board died back then my phenom was my daily rig, the only rig at the moment.  I did 3.3 GHz @ 1.542v stable.  Now I could careless about stability as that is my benching rig its not even in a case, so I dont care if stable, and I dont even know to be honest.  Probably not.



3dsage said:


> Hey dude I did a few back to back runs with my onboard then with my GFX card. And I consistently was .5 slower in WPrime runs with onboard.




WOW< thanks bro.  Im sure it hurts performance, but for now I cant get a 2nd card, I want to get at least a 4850 or something next pay check.  Thanks for the info


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 15, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> so the PII 940 cant use ACC at all?
> take a look at this ...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2009)

the link resets when I go there, I have to chose the board again and stuff. 

Take a screenshot


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


>



well, there is a huge thread over on XS how people using the 0703 dont use ACC and stuff.  But again, I havent followed it closely so maybe you can really use it now, I dont know


----------



## Meizuman (Feb 15, 2009)

If gigabyte just would do that kind of descriptions on their bios updates... They have some problem to agree that their bioses have bugs. Haven't seen a single fix report on the DS4H bioses! 

And there could be something weird going on with the ACC and Phenom II's. Because with newer PhII "optimized" bioses ACC will not work as it works on the older (F2 Vs. F3). At least that is the case with 9950.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2009)

woot woot!!!


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 15, 2009)

Here's a theory on ACC that I ran into last night, seems to be legit and makes sense.
Say for ex. you use 
1.35V on the core you add +2 ACC
1.375V +4
1.4 +6
1.425V +8
1.45 +10 and so on. So far I've been using this method and it works, although +2 works just as well. IDK its just that ACC is such a mystery to me. This makes sense of it, LOL.

Here's a screenie of 3.4ghz with 1.5V 12+ACC. Still havent ran any torture test on it yet, just not sure about running at 1.5V for extented periods of time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Here's a theory on ACC that I ran into last night, seems to be legit and makes sense.
> Say for ex. you use
> 1.35V on the core you add +2 ACC
> 1.375V +4
> ...



acc is weird, I never saw any voltage increases due to ACC


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> acc is weird, I never saw any voltage increases due to ACC



I was just saying to manually increase ACC when you ramp up the voltage.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2009)

3dsage said:


> I was just saying to manually increase ACC when you ramp up the voltage.



oh 

THanks.

Well I dont know.  I tried all the way up to +6 and 1.68v and nothing to make my chip run w prime at 3.4 GHz.  funny is my best run in the leaderboard was at 3.4 GHz, but now it wont do it.  GUess the chip has degraded over time


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> oh
> 
> THanks.
> 
> Well I dont know.  I tried all the way up to +6 and 1.68v and nothing to make my chip run w prime at 3.4 GHz.  funny is my best run in the leaderboard was at 3.4 GHz, but now it wont do it.  GUess the chip has degraded over time


Thats weird dude, these phenoms are sketchy. Just the other day no matter what voltage I gave cpu, I couldnt get it to boot at x17 multi. 

I left everything unplugged over night, psu, cmos batt, etc. Turn It on surf the web for a while. Then restarted and gave it a shot with 1.5v vid and core. Then it boots at x17. Weird.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Thats weird dude, these phenoms are sketchy. Just the other day no matter what voltage I gave cpu, I couldnt get it to boot at x17 multi.
> 
> I left everything unplugged over night, psu, cmos batt, etc. Turn It on surf the web for a while. Then restarted and gave it a shot with 1.5v vid and core. Then it boots at x17. Weird.



haha I just need better cooling, im on factory heatsink bro.


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 16, 2009)

Well I found my new 24/7 Stable OC, on this chip. This chip is sweet.
3.2GHZ (1.5V) ACC 8+ 8+ 10+ 8+. Ran it stable 2hr's OCCT, which is like 8hrs orthos. 
Max temps where 62C.





Also though i'd add this, I think this is a great FEAT, lol.
Over 10K


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2009)

congrats 3dsage, I see you are really enjoying your build bro


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> congrats 3dsage, I see you are really enjoying your build bro



Yeah man i'm getting some good results


----------



## Meizuman (Feb 16, 2009)

You know those Drive Strength thingies under the memory section in AOD? AFAIK those are the settings of the memory controller. And I am 100% sure I did see them change in some point, some of them were 1.0x instead of 1.5x which seems to be the normal value. And IIRC, I did have my ACC on higher value back then.

3dsage, thanks for that voltage hint. I have been wondering why my rig will do sudden reboots if I go over 1.45ish Vcore... And that would certainly explain it because in some point I did some high MHz benching (around 3.5) and managed to get a more than valid screenshot (CPU-Z's of CPU, MEM, Motherboard + CPU-Z validation page) and of course the result of a bench. But now that seems so far fetch that I've been trying to do all as quickly as I can but still may get sudden reboot. Back then I used higher ACC values... 6-8%

Hopefully I will get my new best scores for super Pi and 3dMark06 with that tip.

laterz

PS. Have you seen any effect on NB clock stability with ACC?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2009)

my amd bench station.  Air for now, waiting on some goodies to finish my water loop!


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> my amd bench station.  Air for now, waiting on some goodies to finish my water loop!



Hey dude thats how I got my rig to i'll post up a pic in a bit.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Feb 17, 2009)

ha ihad mine like that too but i just put it in my case


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Hey dude thats how I got my rig to i'll post up a pic in a bit.





lucasweir said:


> ha ihad mine like that too but i just put it in my case



haha, i love bench stations, just the fact that you can place fans all over the place is awesome 

my main rig the i7 is in the thermal take case, but this one, I wanna see some silicon burn lol.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Feb 17, 2009)

ha yea i had like 5 different 120mm fans just blowing air directly into my nb, sb, video, etc..


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 17, 2009)

Here it is, VRMs get suped Duper hot


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2009)

thats awesome dude, thats the good thing about a bench station, easy to keep things cool and if that dont do it a house fan does


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> thats awesome dude, thats the good thing about a bench station, easy to keep things cool and if that dont do it a house fan does



Haha, That will do that trick. A massive house fan


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Haha, That will do that trick. A massive house fan



does for me


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> does for me



I know when Summer hits i'll have one of them with a bag of ice behind the fan , for some artic weather


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2009)

3dsage said:


> I know when Summer hits i'll have one of them with a bag of ice behind the fan , for some artic weather



haha.

What I plan on doing is sticking my rads in iced water, what do you'll think?  But I gues I will have to insulate the board and stuff right?


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> haha.
> 
> What I plan on doing is sticking my rads in iced water, what do you'll think?  But I gues I will have to insulate the board and stuff right?



You should try that right now and see how the temps drop.

You think it will rust your rads??IDK dude.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2009)

3dsage said:


> You should try that right now and see how the temps drop.
> 
> You think it will rust your rads??IDK dude.



who cares, its my benching rig.  Maybe there is a proper way to do it?

Well Im missing pump and reservoir so I cant do this yet, but once I get it running, i'll find out some more info and try it out.  I think system viper has a similar setup if im not mistaken, maybe not though, I dont remember correctly.


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 17, 2009)

LOL, yea man I have my laptop in case I destroy anything on my bench rig.

Its all for the bigger cause Right?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2009)

3dsage said:


> LOL, yea man I have my laptop in case I destroy anything on my bench rig.
> 
> Its all for the bigger cause Right?



amen to that


----------



## xFOADx (Feb 18, 2009)

*L2 cache and ACC*

Whenever I activate ACC my L2 cache drops to 128k per core, it happens on auto, all cores or per core except when ACC is set to +4, then I get 256k per core of L2 cache or +8 when I get
512k per core (usually won't load windows at that) I ran it stabily @ 3ghz (15x200) with ACC set to auto and vcore set to 1.4v for many weeks until I realised my cache wasn't all there. Now I run ACC off with vcore @ 1.4v. I can't complete prime95 at 3ghz no matter what I try. Highest I can complete it at is 200x14 @ 1.3v.

any advice please?

9950 140w
m3a79-t latest bios
corsair dominator ram 1066 set @ 5,5,5,15,24
2 x 4870


----------



## Meizuman (Feb 19, 2009)

Worked my ass off last night, I had an idea to make a custom cooler for VRM's from an old stereo amplifier which had kinda solid aluminium heatsink. I used a metal handsaw to cut it... and I did it outside where it was something like -20C... Eventually I got it shaped. I did few mistakes that cost some of the heatsinks size. Today lapped it and tried it on but I should finish it better and paint it black. Should get some thermal tape or something because the VRM's doesnt seem to be on the same height. Maybe I'll make something for the northbridge also... I did just a quick test and I would need something better to northbridge first. Tried a little zalman NB heatsink with 40mm fan. Just with stock clocks... Can't say much because MB was on the table. Though it froze in Prime95 with stock clocks so... I put the original back on. Found that the original cooler is really crappy. The fins have been glued to the base, also the heatpipes are glued to the fins, rather than soldered.

@xFOADx, that sounds really weird... you use CPU-Z to check it? I would say that it's just some bug in program.


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 19, 2009)

Meizuman said:


> Worked my ass off last night, I had an idea to make a custom cooler for VRM's from an old stereo amplifier which had kinda solid aluminium heatsink. I used a metal handsaw to cut it... and I did it outside where it was something like -20C... Eventually I got it shaped. I did few mistakes that cost some of the heatsinks size. Today lapped it and tried it on but I should finish it better and paint it black. Should get some thermal tape or something because the VRM's doesnt seem to be on the same height. Maybe I'll make something for the northbridge also... I did just a quick test and I would need something better to northbridge first. Tried a little zalman NB heatsink with 40mm fan. Just with stock clocks... Can't say much because MB was on the table. Though it froze in Prime95 with stock clocks so... I put the original back on. Found that the original cooler is really crappy. The fins have been glued to the base, also the heatpipes are glued to the fins, rather than soldered.
> 
> @xFOADx, that sounds really weird... you use CPU-Z to check it? I would say that it's just some bug in program.



Figures the VRM's on this board heat up, after I put two 60mm fans on them my cpu temps drop a few degrees.
I cant believed they are glued together and not soldered, talk about cutting corners.


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 25, 2009)

I know there is to many 9950 owners around.

Just wanted to throw this C4D run on Vista 64.







BTW I had no troubles with my Vista 32x, stable oc. while running 64. I thought I was going to have to drop some settings.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2009)

3dsage said:


> I know there is to many 9950 owners around.
> 
> Just wanted to throw this C4D run on Vista 64.
> 
> ...



hmmm, I dont even remember what I scored in that bench with my 9950.  GUess ill run it when i get it up and running, waiting for the new PSU


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 1, 2009)

This morning I was playin the game of "OC'n" and made it to 3.2Ghz on the 9950 B.E.  I have a screen shot at home hitting 3.2Ghz w/ 1.475volts running AMD stability test for 30min without issues.  I did try for 3.4Ghz @ the same volts but Vista locks up @ the loading screen.  After playing Gears of War for a little bit I went back into the bios and moved voltage down to 1.465 and again it passed the 30min AMD stability test so tonight I'm going to try some more.


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 2, 2009)

I did get voltage down to 1.45v but after 20min of the AMD stability test the LCD got all gooble goop and the system restarted so it looks like @ 1.465 is my sweet spot.  I forgot to put pics on my flash drive this morning, getting my daughter ready for her long week of testing in 3rd grade...YEAH, 3RD GRADE!!


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 2, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> I did get voltage down to 1.45v but after 20min of the AMD stability test the LCD got all gooble goop and the system restarted so it looks like @ 1.465 is my sweet spot.  I forgot to put pics on my flash drive this morning, getting my daughter ready for her long week of testing in 3rd grade...YEAH, 3RD GRADE!!



Yeah good stuff man
 3.2GHZ seems to be where this cpu stays stable.

Mine runs 3.2 @ 1.475V, OCCT 1hr. stable. But to last longer than that I need 1.5V, but it runs to hot for my tastes with those V's.
I have yet to BSOD during my daily tasks with 1.475 though

 If I had some WC I bet I can stablise @ 3.4GHZ, Only if..


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 2, 2009)

I did try 3.4Ghz @ 1.5v but system would BSOD right after the Vista loading screen.  I am simply amazed @ the cooling power of the CM 600 heatsink I'm using.  The max temp I saw running 3.2Ghz @ 1.465 was 45 Celcius!


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 2, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> I did try 3.4Ghz @ 1.5v but system would BSOD right after the Vista loading screen.  I am simply amazed @ the cooling power of the CM 600 heatsink I'm using.  The max temp I saw running 3.2Ghz @ 1.465 was 45 Celcius!



Wow dude those temps are insane
Are those under stress testing or gaming and such?

I load around 60-61C after an hour of OCCT, but max with hardcore gaming for a few hours is the low 50C's.


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 2, 2009)

That was just running AMD stability test for 30min.  I'll try OCCT tonight and report to ya what I get if interested.


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 2, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> That was just running AMD stability test for 30min.  I'll try OCCT tonight and report to ya what I get if interested.



You know I never tried AMD stability test, i'll check that out as well


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2009)

man I wish I can be playing with the 9950.  You guys posting this are making me jealous.  THe brand new board I bought for it died after like 4 days .  Now I gotta send it out for RMA.  S**T


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> man I wish I can be playing with the 9950.  You guys posting this are making me jealous.  THe brand new board I bought for it died after like 4 days .  Now I gotta send it out for RMA.  S**T



The DFI died on you? That sucks man, I was wondering why you werent posting up anything up about your 9950.

As far as that AMD stability test goes its pretty sweet, i'm currently 40minutes stable at 
3.3 GHz x16.5 @ 1.5V. THat doesnt fly with OCCT but, hey who cares.
 If it runs 2hrs without crashing i'm keeping these clocks 24/7.

BTW I have 2 more 60mm fans pushing thru my HS so temps dont hit anything over 57C loaded. Custom cooling FTW

Here's the screenie of the temps, its amazing how the temps dont budge. You guys think the Voltage is cool? Looks like this board has lots of VDroop, its set a 1.5V in bios but CpuZ shows between 1.504 and 1.52V.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2009)

3dsage said:


> The DFI died on you? That sucks man, I was wondering why you werent posting up anything up about your 9950.
> 
> As far as that AMD stability test goes its pretty sweet, i'm currently 40minutes stable at
> 3.3 GHz x16.5 @ 1.5V. THat doesnt fly with OCCT but, hey who cares.
> ...



well there you have it, didnt even push it hard, hopefully I get it back soon bro.


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 2, 2009)

Now I'm gonna have to play some more Sage!  I just can't see a reason to upgrade to a Phenom II, besides the cache, when are OC's are so close...yet so far away!


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> man I wish I can be playing with the 9950.  You guys posting this are making me jealous.  THe brand new board I bought for it died after like 4 days .  Now I gotta send it out for RMA.  S**T



That sucks Patty.  I was in your boat pretty much all last year with the M3A32MVP, I swore I wouldn't get another asus but look at my sig...:shadedshu


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> well there you have it, didnt even push it hard, hopefully I get it back soon bro.



Yeah dude, I thought I maxed it out already. If I can figure out a way to get it to 3.4GHZ stable I'll be golden


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 2, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> Now I'm gonna have to play some more Sage!  I just can't see a reason to upgrade to a Phenom II, besides the cache, when are OC's are so close...yet so far away!



Its true man, 
the way I see it we are just 200mhz behind the p2's. So if i'm at 3.3ghz its like having a PII at 3.1GHZ


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 2, 2009)

KILL IT, *KILL IT*  J/K Sage


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 2, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> KILL IT, *KILL IT*  J/K Sage



I think subconciously I am trying to. So I can buy me a PII


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2009)

you guys are too much.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 3, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Its true man,
> the way I see it we are just 200mhz behind the p2's. So if i'm at 3.3ghz its like having a PII at 3.1GHZ


PI vs the PII, there is no comparison mate.... trust me.... one thing is the chips memory controller is way more aggressive..... my shitty tracers on the 9850 turned out to be killer sticks on the PII 940....


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 3, 2009)

Just a slight note for those upgrading to the PII..... in the bios for the M3A79-T mobo use the 0603 bios.... its the same as the 0702 bios but its more stable.... also.... under the cpu tab in the bios make sure you keep the Micro Code Validation enabled..... its not like the PI's where it helps clocks..... Leave it on!  when its off i can run stable at 3.726GHz but when its on i run stable at this...same voltage
http://img.techpowerup.org/090303/3816372.jpg


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 4, 2009)

This morning I was able to run @ 3.4Ghz w/ 1.55volts but after almost 20min of the AMD stability test I started getting random errors in Windows so back to the drawing board.  Right now I'm @ 3.3Ghz @ 1.4675 volts and ACC set to 2% so about 1.488 volts.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 4, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> This morning I was able to run @ 3.4Ghz w/ 1.55volts but after almost 20min of the AMD stability test I started getting random errors in Windows so back to the drawing board.  Right now I'm @ 3.3Ghz @ 1.4675 volts and ACC set to 2% so about 1.488 volts.



did you try acc higher for 3.4 GHz?


----------



## King_Jay16 (Mar 4, 2009)

well i have my 9950 running at 3.3ghz now at 1.45 for vista ultimate x64 but for xp 32bit its 1.43 with acc set to auto, max temp 45C idles as low as 25C and this is with air cooling, gonna push it further when i get a better psu,


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=521798


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 4, 2009)

King_Jay16 said:


> well i have my 9950 running at 3.3ghz now at 1.45 for vista ultimate x64 but for xp 32bit its 1.43 with acc set to auto, max temp 45C idles as low as 25C and this is with air cooling, gonna push it further when i get a better psu,
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=520033
> ...



very good so far   Welcome to TPU. Keep us posted on your progress, watch your temps and dont be scared to give it voltage, these chips love it.


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> did you try acc higher for 3.4 GHz?



No, I have not.  I've been to bus playing MLB2k9 but maybe tonight or tomorrow morning I'll play with it some more.


----------



## King_Jay16 (Mar 7, 2009)

well i lower my HTT to 1.8ghz and up the CPU NB to 2.4ghz and now have my ram running at 1067 while still at 3.3GHz, and running real stable.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2009)

King_Jay16 said:


> well i lower my HTT to 1.8ghz and up the CPU NB to 2.4ghz and now have my ram running at 1067 while still at 3.3GHz, and running real stable.



very good, try setting HT back to 2.0 GHz.  If you plan on going over 3.3 Ghz, leave it like that for now, it helps with stability to have it at 1.8ghz.


----------



## King_Jay16 (Mar 7, 2009)

yea i know thats y i have it at 1.8 it makes the system stable


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2009)

King_Jay16 said:


> yea i know thats y i have it at 1.8 it makes the system stable



glad you do   Keep us posted on your results.


----------



## King_Jay16 (Mar 7, 2009)

yup, gonna put in my his 4870 1gb now


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 7, 2009)

CP  you have any idea the max Voltage this chip can take, I mean for a suicide run? 


Im thinking 1.65V, what do you guys think?
Honestly IDK if it dies either, lol. Want it to be stable to do few 3.6GHZ runs xD

Just wanna take the top Phenom 1 spot on Wprime already..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2009)

3dsage said:


> CP  you have any idea the max Voltage this chip can take, I mean for a suicide run?
> 
> 
> Im thinking 1.65V, what do you guys think?
> ...



I pushed 1.68v on mine

Brad (fullinfusion) did like 1.8 and so did cdawall, hope that helps lol


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice, IDK 1.8v  is kinda like premeditated murder on the CPU, lol.

I''ll push it till 1.7v see what happens....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Nice, IDK 1.8v  is kinda like premeditated murder on the CPU, lol.
> 
> I''ll push it till 1.7v see what happens....



1.7v still scares me lol.


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 7, 2009)

Well, I didnt go for 1.7V. I maxed it at 1.675 and still couldnt get a run in at 17.5X multi .

I have an 0843APAW chip also, I thought these had the most potential.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Well, I didnt go for 1.7V. I maxed it at 1.675 and still couldnt get a run in at 17.5X multi .
> 
> I have an 0843APAW chip also, I thought these had the most potential.



what were your other voltages set at?


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 7, 2009)

This morning I played some more and was running @ 3.4Ghz with 1.475 and ACC set to 4%.  Ran AMD stability test and at around 11min system restarted.  After that I wanted to try and see if I could run my ram @ 1200 and with FSB @ 250 system would boot fine so tried 260, fine again, but @ 270 system wouldn't boot.  Shut her off and turned her on, he he, and bios post showed the proc running @ 3.57Ghz, multi set to 10 and 270 don't add up to 3.57Ghz...that'd be nice!!  This was the same issue I had with the Asus M3A32MVP-Deluxe, at a certain FSB the bios would show some crazy Mhz.  Tomorrow I'm going to play some more but after playing around I can get the ram to run @ 1157 w/ 5-5-5-18 timings @ 2.12 volts.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> This morning I played some more and was running @ 3.4Ghz with 1.475 and ACC set to 4%.  Ran AMD stability test and at around 11min system restarted.  After that I wanted to try and see if I could run my ram @ 1200 and with FSB @ 250 system would boot fine so tried 260, fine again, but @ 270 system wouldn't boot.  Shut her off and turned her on, he he, and bios post showed the proc running @ 3.57Ghz, multi set to 10 and 270 don't add up to 3.57Ghz...that'd be nice!!  This was the same issue I had with the Asus M3A32MVP-Deluxe, at a certain FSB the bios would show some crazy Mhz.  Tomorrow I'm going to play some more but after playing around I can get the ram to run @ 1157 w/ 5-5-5-18 timings @ 2.12 volts.



I remember once I swapped in my athlon 64 to play around with it, and when I put my phenom back for some reson it detected the settings of the athlon, and the BIOS showed CPU running at 3.8ghz   doubt it that was true, even for a sec.


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> what were your other voltages set at?



ACC +4 (all)
NB VID 1.45V
NB 1.45V
MEM 2.2V
I dropped HT to 1.6 and NB multi to x10. What do you think? I'm on Vista 64x also.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2009)

3dsage said:


> ACC +4 (all)
> NB VID 1.45V
> NB 1.45V
> MEM 2.2V
> I dropped HT to 1.6 and NB multi to x10. What do you think? I'm on Vista 64x also.



I found sometimes dropping my HT before 1.8 for some reason cause instability.  Perfect HT for overclocking with my setup was 1.8.  no instability, and helped keep the CPU stable to find its max.


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I remember once I swapped in my athlon 64 to play around with it, and when I put my phenom back for some reson it detected the settings of the athlon, and the BIOS showed CPU running at 3.8ghz   doubt it that was true, even for a sec.



I've been considering going to a water cooling setup but for a cpu block, radiator(even though I have one I'm thinking of a double loop) 2 3870x2 blocks, pump, and money to make a waterfall reservoir i think I'd be better off just getting a Phenom X4 AM3 chip and throwing it in my system since they OC pretty well on air, and I get the 6mb of L3 which would benefit me since I do alot of video editing.


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 7, 2009)

Yeah I've read that around also. I'll give it a shot.

 I know Meizuman got his to run 3.5 with the same board. Except he was on the F2 bios and i'm on f3h.

I hate flashing bioses, I bricked a board before and I dont want to risk it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> I've been considering going to a water cooling setup but for a cpu block, radiator(even though I have one I'm thinking of a double loop) 2 3870x2 blocks, pump, and money to make a waterfall reservoir i think I'd be better off just getting a Phenom X4 AM3 chip and throwing it in my system since they OC pretty well on air, and I get the 6mb of L3 which would benefit me since I do alot of video editing.



yeah bro, I say if you go water cooling, just cool the CPU, no need to cool the whole rig.  In the case of ATI, custom fan profiles in CCC and you are good to go as far as cooling, make a sleep profile like I did with all fans on minimum, and you sleep in peace


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Yeah I've read that around also. I'll give it a shot.
> 
> I know Meizuman got his to run 3.5 with the same board. Except he was on the F2 bios and i'm on f3h.
> 
> I hate flashing bioses, I bricked a board before and I dont want to risk it.



not every CPU is the same though, even in the better batches, you'll have a few that go less further.  You've achieved a lot i'll tell ya, when I got my 9850 people were having trouble going over 3.0 GHz.  Things haven't changed.  Only that people became more knowledgeable regarding the platform, and have been able to tweak them better.  Of course better components.  However, regardless of components, nothing can replace the knowledge I learned about this platform over time of messing with it and overclocking it


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah bro, I say if you go water cooling, just cool the CPU, no need to cool the whole rig.  In the case of ATI, custom fan profiles in CCC and you are good to go as far as cooling, make a sleep profile like I did with all fans on minimum, and you sleep in peace



If I do that then I have to sell my Cooler Master Z600R, and that's just an impressive HSF in my eyes!!  Also I've been having problems selling stuff on TPU but that could be due to no interest or there is interest but just no money out there due to this WONDERFUL economy.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> If I do that then I have to sell my Cooler Master Z600R, and that's just an impressive HSF in my eyes!!  Also I've been having problems selling stuff on TPU but that could be due to no interest or there is interest but just no money out there due to this WONDERFUL economy.



s**t is bad my friend.  Hopefully they'll get better soon.  What case are you going to be selling, the one you modded?  Mind giving us a pic or two, don't remember much of it.


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> s**t is bad my friend.  Hopefully they'll get better soon.  What case are you going to be selling, the one you modded?  Mind giving us a pic or two, don't remember much of it.



I was talking about the heatsink I'm using right now.  It's going to be a long time before I sell my case, it's just to pretty to me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> I was talking about the heatsink I'm using right now.  It's going to be a long time before I sell my case, it's just to pretty to me.



hmm, where did I get case from.


Oh, dear god thats a big cooler


----------



## King_Jay16 (Mar 8, 2009)

i have my HIS 4870 in now i had dropped everything bk to stock, gonna overclock it later, i modded a PSU and attached the Graphics card to it so i wouldn't pressure my 550w so now i can push the settings bk up and enjoy the games and programs a WHOLE lot better and faster too.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 8, 2009)

King_Jay16 said:


> i have my HIS 4870 in now i had dropped everything bk to stock, gonna overclock it later, i modded a PSU and attached the Graphics card to it so i wouldn't pressure my 550w so now i can push the settings bk up and enjoy the games and programs a WHOLE lot better and faster too.



so you are running two PSU's?


----------



## King_Jay16 (Mar 8, 2009)

yea 2 PSUs one 550W and one 300W, using the 300W for the graphics card, which shud b enuff to cover 1 4870 1gb


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 8, 2009)

King_Jay16 said:


> yea 2 PSUs one 550W and one 300W, using the 300W for the graphics card, which shud b enuff to cover 1 4870 1gb



cool, never seen anybody do that


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> cool, never seen anybody do that



i did that about  1 1/2 years ago


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 8, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i did that about  1 1/2 years ago



well there you go.  I thought about doing it once, but never did it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> well there you go.  I thought about doing it once, but never did it



it works ok. I did  it when i was trying to get a higher clock on my x2 4600+ and 7900GS thought it was my Hiper PSU stopping me but wasn't


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 8, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> it works ok. I did  it when i was trying to get a higher clock on my x2 4600+ and 7900GS thought it was my Hiper PSU stopping me but wasn't



its not a bad idea to be honest.


----------



## King_Jay16 (Mar 8, 2009)

yea it works great, this is temp tho, untill i get a bigger PSU. its quite easy tho. and a cheap temp fix heheh


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 8, 2009)

King_Jay16 said:


> yea it works great, this is temp tho, untill i get a bigger PSU. its quite easy tho. and a cheap temp fix heheh



Care to explain how to do it
I wouldnt mind giving it a shot, just for kicks and knowledge


----------



## King_Jay16 (Mar 8, 2009)

Yow bro, check this thread, since it has pic and thing so you can understand better

http://www.overclock.net/faqs/15751-info-can-i-use-two-power.html


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 8, 2009)

Good stuff man, i'm gonna give it a shot.
 I will have my fire extingusher next to me also, lOl.

Maybe this will help me get higher OC on this chip, according to Guru3d a 9950 at 3.1GHZ at full load takes up 310Watts, plus all my other hardware. Im pretty sure i'm going over my 550Watt PSU limit.


----------



## King_Jay16 (Mar 8, 2009)

u have the same PSU as i do, yea you going over ur limit, can i suggest some settings for ur overclock?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 8, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Good stuff man, i'm gonna give it a shot.
> I will have my fire extingusher next to me also, lOl.
> 
> Maybe this will help me get higher OC on this chip, according to Guru3d a 9950 at 3.1GHZ at full load takes up 310Watts, plus all my other hardware. Im pretty sure i'm going over my 550Watt PSU limit.



your not over your limit. your video card doesn't take shit compared to the other posters 4870 your fine with the 550w


----------



## King_Jay16 (Mar 8, 2009)

well u may have a lil wattage room left, but anyway, you have to run ur vcore that high to get 3.2ghz stable, have you tried tweaking other settings? thats what i did and got my 3.3ghz

will post bios shot later so you can see


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 8, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> your not over your limit. your video card doesn't take shit compared to the other posters 4870 your fine with the 550w



Old school hardware was ineffecient, according to Tom's hardware this card peaks at 280Watts draw loaded, and I have it overclocked, lol. Plus the 300+ watt draw of the 9950, 5 hard drives, DVD drive, 2 60mm fans, 1 70?mm fan. I'm pretty sure im at the edge of stability.

BTW I did the extra PSU and I had no luck with a higher OC, oh well. 

I'm getting a 940 in a couple weeks maybe. Idk if I should go DDR3 with a 720BE or a 940BE with my same rig. Time for some research.

@King Jay16, yeah it needs that much juice to do a couple hours of OCCT torture


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 8, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Old school hardware was ineffecient, according to Tom's hardware this card peaks at 280Watts draw loaded, and I have it overclocked, lol. Plus the 300+ watt draw of the 9950, 5 hard drives, DVD drive, 2 60mm fans, 1 70?mm fan. I'm pretty sure im at the edge of stability.
> 
> BTW I did the extra PSU and I had no luck with a higher OC, oh well.
> 
> ...


I have to call BULLSHIT on toms hardware 
look what i found 


> the overall power consumption of the GeForce 6800 Ultra must be somewhere between 77.5 Watts, and 123.5 Watts.


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 8, 2009)

Thats not including its draw on the PCI-e slot, thats only via the power connector on the card. so add another 75-100 watts to it.

No biggie though, I think the chip I have is just not capable of hitting 3.5GHZ which is what I was hoping when I got it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 8, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Thats not including its draw on the PCI-e slot, thats only via the power connector on the card. so add another 75-100 watts to it.
> 
> No biggie though, I think the chip I have is just not capable of hitting 3.5GHZ which is what I was hoping when I got it.



no that was counting everything.. the post is of MAX power 

the reason it has to be over 75w is because of a 6pin connector thats why it draws somewhere between 77w-123w


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 8, 2009)

Yeah I just saw a couple other sites showing between 75-100 watt draw only . Toms is FOS.

Well either way, once tax check comes in i'm getting a 4830, so I can have a full fledged dragon 

I guess i'll be struck with this PSU.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2009)

time to bring this thread back alive.

Newegg effin' rocks guys   board back from RMA already, new board.  Shipping, them receiving, and shipping back only took like 4 or 5 business days.  It was awesome.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2009)

Ok guys, system is back up and running. Now tomorrow i'll try to do some runs on factory HS, until I can get around to ordering a pump, res, and tubing


----------



## King_Jay16 (Mar 13, 2009)

nice


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> time to bring this thread back alive.
> 
> Newegg effin' rocks guys   board back from RMA already, new board.  Shipping, them receiving, and shipping back only took like 4 or 5 business days.  It was awesome.



what happened to your board? you can't seem to keep a working board for long can you?


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 13, 2009)

It crapped on him, a few days after he got it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what happened to your board? you can't seem to keep a working board for long can you?



Exactly what 3dsage said.  got it, used it for like 3 or 4 days and it just wouldn't post.  Beats me.  This one so far so good after one day.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Exactly what 3dsage said.  got it, used it for like 3 or 4 days and it just wouldn't post.  Beats me.  This one so far so good after one day.



shoulda got the Biostar board jk good luck with this one


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what happened to your board? you can't seem to keep a working board for long can you?





p_o_s_pc said:


> shoulda got the Biostar board jk good luck with this one



after all the talk from everyone about DFI's I had to try one out.  I'll tell you though, I can clock on air with the DFI what I used to do on water with the M3A79-T.  That tells you something about DFI


----------



## Meizuman (Mar 14, 2009)

Fastest non-crossfire HD4850/Agena rig @ Futuremark ORB??

http://orb.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=10019517

At least the next higher result had the Canyon Flight almost 100fps, so I assume thats done with crossfire.

One thing I  :ed, no screenies with CPU-Z or GPU-Z... I don't remember exactly the clocks on the card but they should be somewhere around 740-750 / 1120-1180


----------



## Meizuman (Mar 14, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Yeah I've read that around also. I'll give it a shot.
> 
> I know Meizuman got his to run 3.5 with the same board. Except he was on the F2 bios and i'm on f3h.
> 
> I hate flashing bioses, I bricked a board before and I dont want to risk it.



I tell ya, that 3.5 was pure luck! I don't know if the chip has taken its highs already, it really seems to be so. Nowadays it likes to sit well under the 3.4 mark and I don't push it anymore. In the past I was able to run few benches with all cores @ 3.5, highest CPU-Z was 3.6 ON AIR.

I really can't remember anymore but I think the max cpu-z was on some of the f3's, maybe my post about it is somewhere on this thread


----------



## Meizuman (Mar 14, 2009)

This doesn't go by the rules, but I haven't been much active lately, so here goes:

Probably *teh highest stable OC, no way Im going to drop NB to gain any CPU speed...






PS: notice the red circle.*


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 14, 2009)

what is the red circle?also is it a 65nm or a 45nm chip?


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what is the red circle?also is it a 65nm or a 45nm chip?


HHmmM... Id bet........ 65nm? what ya think?....and..... red circle means FAST hey? i love how low Meiz gets the core to  run 1.27v..... how did ya burn in the cpu?  And how long?


----------



## Meizuman (Mar 14, 2009)

My Vcore is 1.4! CPU VID is default because GBT can't change it. Sorry that there isn't cpu-z screen on that.

Red circle = AMD Boost

Agena = 65nm = Phenom I


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 14, 2009)

@Meizuman, I think you have special chip in your hands dude. You got lucky with it.

Yeah AMD boost really does increase performance nicely.
I notice AMD Fusion activates it when you turn it on.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 14, 2009)

3dsage said:


> @Meizuman, I think you have special chip in your hands dude. You got lucky with it.
> 
> Yeah AMD boost really does increase performance nicely.
> I notice AMD Fusion activates it when you turn it on.



you can run your customer profile and disable that.  Sometimes the temps go up really high.  I dont really like amd boost, only good for super pi, sometimes the scores in 3dmark are better, but not always.


----------



## King_Jay16 (Mar 14, 2009)

yea boost nt that really helpful, mostly raises ur temps fa a lil performance, i turned off cpu tweak in my bios dropped temps 3C


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 14, 2009)

King_Jay16 said:


> yea boost nt that really helpful, mostly raises ur temps fa a lil performance, i turned off cpu tweak in my bios dropped temps 3C



i drop like 10ºc its ridiculous


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 14, 2009)

Yeah I know its like a Heat button, I meant performance with benching and Decrypting movies, speeds things up a bit.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 14, 2009)

well dudes, I got a 4850 1GB today for my AMD rig.  Im doing some before and after.  i'll be posting the results soon.  Going to shut down now and install the video card


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> well dudes, I got a 4850 1GB today for my AMD rig.  Im doing some before and after.  i'll be posting the results soon.  Going to shut down now and install the video card


You have some nice Goodies Bro


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 15, 2009)

3dsage said:


> You have some nice Goodies Bro



thanks bro, now just need to order the pump and the res for the rig and put it under water 


BTW, no difference with using on board or not, weird heh?


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> thanks bro, now just need to order the pump and the res for the rig and put it under water
> 
> 
> BTW, no difference with using on board or not, weird heh?



What do you mean?

BTW I just got my 720BE from the local TigerDirect

Its a 0904DPCW, and a couple a guys on XS have this batch running on the DS4H at 3.5GHZ on all 4 cores.
Wish me luck

I dont get wat AMD was thinking with the flimsy aluminum foil HS it came with though


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 15, 2009)

3dsage said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> BTW I just got my 720BE from the local TigerDirect
> 
> ...






What I meant was that I got the same performance results using on board, than using the 4850 

Good luck with the new CPU.  Keep us posted with your results


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> What I meant was that I got the same performance results using on board, than using the 4850
> 
> Good luck with the new CPU.  Keep us posted with your results



LOL, yeah right dude
Onboard vs. 4850 

I have good news, its a Quad in a Tri's clothing







Man I'm stoked.

Edit: I'm currently 20min. prime stable at 3.2@ temps havent touched anything above 38C.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 15, 2009)

thats great that you got a quad.  can you lower voltage any at that speed?


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 15, 2009)

I havent tried anything lower. Its stock at 1.325V, so I just wanted to bump it up right away.
 So far i'm 40min and going strong on prime and temps are at 40C.

This is awesome, I might stick with this MOBO after all.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Mar 15, 2009)

i loved that mobo gigbyte has nice quality for certain boards


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)

3d sage, how do you run that tri as a quad?  You sure it is running all four cores?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> 3d sage, how do you run that tri as a quad?  You sure it is running all four cores?



here is something i found tells how its done (kinda) and that it really can happen 
http://vr-zone.com/articles/board-makers-confirmed-phenom-ii-x3-unlocking/6629.html?doc=6629


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> here is something i found tells how its done (kinda) and that it really can happen
> http://vr-zone.com/articles/board-makers-confirmed-phenom-ii-x3-unlocking/6629.html?doc=6629



thanks bro, and I have a DFI as well


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> thanks bro, and I have a DFI as well



no problem. so are you going to try your luck with a X3?


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> 3d sage, how do you run that tri as a quad?  You sure it is running all four cores?



I'm positive dude, I have run benchmarks on 3 and 4 cores and the difference is there.
Check out XS, they have a thread that shows what batch number is likely to unlock.

I got really lucky, so far i'm prime stable at 3.4 and have benched at 3.6ghz

I know the TigerDirect I went to had a whole row of the same batch# I got.

Here it is in its Natural form CnQ enabled here.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)

damn thats crazy lol.  I might go pick one of these bastards up today.  But damn, I need better cooling, im suffering big time from the factory cooler on the 9950.  I need a pump and a res.  to complete the water loop for the AMD rig.  Decisions Decisions


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> damn thats crazy lol.  I might go pick one of these bastards up today.  But damn, I need better cooling, im suffering big time from the factory cooler on the 9950.  I need a pump and a res.  to complete the water loop for the AMD rig.  Decisions Decisions



Get it dude, and start a phenom II 720 Overclocking thread.

The temps are way lower than my 9950 for sure, I hit 3.4ghz with 1.4V temps where hovering on 40-41 after an hour of Prime.

You should see the stock cooler it comes with, Its like putting and aluminum ashtray with a fan on the cpu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Get it dude, and start a phenom II 720 Overclocking thread.
> 
> The temps are way lower than my 9950 for sure, I hit 3.4ghz with 1.4V temps where hovering on 40-41 after an hour of Prime.
> 
> You should see the stock cooler it comes with, Its like putting and aluminum ashtray with a fan on the cpu


is the stock cooler from the 9950 better?  Ill use that one instead

I have damn Zalman here at home, but don't have the retention bracket


----------



## King_Jay16 (Mar 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> is the stock cooler from the 9950 better?  Ill use that one instead
> 
> I have damn Zalman here at home, but don't have the retention bracket



what are your temps on the 9950 with the stock cooler? when i had mine i got up to 3.1ghz and stayed under 50C under full load after a bout an hour of stress,


----------



## King_Jay16 (Mar 16, 2009)

oh chickenpatty i upped the HTT bk to 2.ghz running stable now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)

King_Jay16 said:


> what are your temps on the 9950 with the stock cooler? when i had mine i got up to 3.1ghz and stayed under 50C under full load after a bout an hour of stress,



Well for some reason at 3.2 GHz 1.45v it idles around 45-50ºc.  BUt I had much lower temps before.  Maybe the heatsink is not seated correctly.  or thermal compound was applied incorrect this time around.  not sure.



King_Jay16 said:


> oh chickenpatty i upped the HTT bk to 2.ghz running stable now



good news.  any performance gains?


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> is the stock cooler from the 9950 better?  Ill use that one instead
> 
> I have damn Zalman here at home, but don't have the retention bracket



Yes I think the 9950 cooler is tons better, i'm sure you'll be fine with that one for at least 1.45V.

 The one it came with is like the old celeron heatsinks pretty much exactly like this one.
http://www.hacknmod.com/store/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=56


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Yes I think the 9950 cooler is tons better, i'm sure you'll be fine with that one for at least 1.45V.
> 
> The one it came with is like the old celeron heatsinks pretty much exactly like this one.
> http://www.hacknmod.com/store/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=56



I saw that one you linked me to and jumped out of my seat 


Newegg has the CPUs so much cheaper man   but I want to go to tiger to get them because its local 

It would be like $15 bucks more with tiger.  Not a big deal but im so inpatient lol.


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 16, 2009)

Yeah, I couldnt wait either Tiger is like 10minutes away. 

Do it, Do it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Yeah, I couldnt wait either Tiger is like 10minutes away.
> 
> Do it, Do it



ahhhhhhhh   :::gets in car:::   :::burning rubber ::::


----------



## King_Jay16 (Mar 16, 2009)

yea i got some performance gains, yea seems as if your hSF is not seated properly or the thermalk paste wasnt properly applied, try again and see what it gives you


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 16, 2009)

3dsage said:


> I'm positive dude, I have run benchmarks on 3 and 4 cores and the difference is there.
> Check out XS, they have a thread that shows what batch number is likely to unlock.
> 
> I got really lucky, so far i'm prime stable at 3.4 and have benched at 3.6ghz
> ...



WOOOW...SHAMWOW there Sage!!  I just put my cards up F/S and now, due to you Sage, I might have to throw my 9950 up.  I was thinking about just going with the X3 710.  I have good ram for OC'ing so would rather get the high FSB instead of just pushing the multi, but who's to say I would be able to unlock the 4th on any of the PII X3's w/ my board.


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 16, 2009)

Yes you will be able to Ken, seems like the guys over at XS have a Modded Bios that will do just that.
Do it Do it 

@CP LMAO


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 16, 2009)

I just need to sell one or both of the video cards so I can get the money to buy a 710, then sell my 9950(probably just keep it and build a system for my cousin).


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 16, 2009)

Yeah i'm having a helluva time trying to offload my 9950B.E, I have on Craigslist also and people 

there are some Xtreme Lowballers, LOL they are offering me 50$ and a Little Ceasars Pizza, WTF.

If I didnt just get this 8800gt, I wouldve probably gave you a nice offer on one of the 3870X2's.


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 16, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Yeah i'm having a helluva time trying to offload my 9950B.E, I have on Craigslist also and people
> 
> there are some Xtreme Lowballers, LOL they are offering me 50$ and a Little Ceasars Pizza, WTF.
> 
> If I didnt just get this 8800gt, I wouldve probably gave you a nice offer on one of the 3870X2's.



That is some BS right there.  I tried craigslist once and was turned off quickly by it due to what you posted...those LOWBALLING motherf.....!  I'm done now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)

:::tires squeal from brakes:::

alright guys back from Tiger Direct.  I knew this was going to happen. I got tempted and bought a 940   I'll post results later today when i put it on.


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> :::tires squeal from brakes:::
> 
> alright guys back from Tiger Direct.  I knew this was going to happen. I got tempted and bought a 940   I'll post results later today when i put it on.



What LOL, You crazy Bastard

No need for unlocking that thing. Hope you got a Beast in your hands


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)

3dsage said:


> What LOL, You crazy Bastard
> 
> No need for unlocking that thing. Hope you got a Beast in your hands



hopefully.  all default.  Memory at 800 not1066


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice! Thats faster than my highest 9950 Run at 3.4 me thinks.
Let me see what I can do at 3.0GHZ BRB.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Nice! Thats faster than my highest 9950 Run at 3.4 me thinks.
> Let me see what I can do at 3.0GHZ BRB.



tweaked the mem a bit, same clock, lower multi, higher FSB.  22.8


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)

100 MHz overclock


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice man,
Heres a 3.0GHZ, its similiar to your first run.
No tweaks, just NB@2.6 






Knocked off some tenths with AMD Boost on


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Nice man,
> Heres a 3.0GHZ, its similiar to your first run.
> No tweaks, just NB@2.6
> 
> ...



not bad.  So we are basically on par


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)

wprime 3.2 ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 16, 2009)

the 9950 got a faster Wprime at 3.2 then the 940


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> the 9950 got a faster Wprime at 3.2 then the 940



yes it did, weird   However in super pi i seem to be doing well.


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 16, 2009)

Whats your NB speed on the Wprime runs?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Whats your NB speed on the Wprime runs?



default, im messing around with that right now.


----------



## Meizuman (Mar 16, 2009)

Back to topic? (9950) plz?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

Meizuman said:


> Back to topic? (9950) plz?



you should perhaps get a Phenom II 

haha, just kidding dude, yeah we did get off topic.


----------



## SeanG (Mar 17, 2009)

Why do you run the memory unganged?Does it help with overclocking ,or does it make no difference?


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 17, 2009)

Unganged is the way to go for benchmarking.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2009)

SeanG said:


> Why do you run the memory unganged?Does it help with overclocking ,or does it make no difference?



ganged is only better for single threaded applications, and even then you are probably mostly better off running un ganged.  In the benchmarking world, super pi is about the only application that benefits from ganged Memory, and not everybody sees better results.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 20, 2009)

ok stop beating around the bush CP!!!! what kind of clocks ya hitting?.. and congrats bro! about time ya jumped on the PII wagon


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> ok stop beating around the bush CP!!!! what kind of clocks ya hitting?.. and congrats bro! about time ya jumped on the PII wagon



I kinda didnt wanna hi jack this thread bro.  I'll post back some results now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2009)

I dont know why it got rejected, I validated like I always did, maybe CPUz 1.50??? 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=530713


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2009)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=529394


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2009)

God I love DFI!


----------



## Meizuman (Mar 25, 2009)

This is the 2000th reply to this thread and it is an ass-kicking reply. I made new personal records to 3Dmark06, Pi Fast, Super Pi and CPU-Z!

You can guess which is what, here are the results

3.72
22.25
15434
33.18

This was probably the last cold air attempt with this CPU. I am freezing right now because I opened the window vent to put some "fresh" air to my system... And yes, something showed -2 and cores are at 0C now on idle... 

I'll upload some pics so you can enjoy them.

I must say... I'm loving the new bios! F4a ftw 

BTW, first time I managed to ran 3dmark with cores 1 and 2 @ 3.5GHz... 3 and 4 were @ 3.3Gigs


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2009)

congrats meizuman   This thread has came a long way, proud of that


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 25, 2009)

Meizuman said:


> This is the 2000th reply to this thread and it is an ass-kicking reply. I made new personal records to 3Dmark06, Pi Fast, Super Pi and CPU-Z!
> 
> You can guess which is what, here are the results
> 
> ...



3.72 CPUZ
22.25- Super Pi
15434-3d06
33.18- Pi Fast

How did you manage 3.72GHZ, you mustve been out in that Arctic weather. Admirable Scores


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2009)

3dsage said:


> 3.72 CPUZ
> 22.25- Super Pi
> 15434-3d06
> 33.18- Pi Fast
> ...



thats what I was just thinking to myself 


You deserve it, putting yourself through these torturous conditions, just for an overclock.  Bravo bravo!!


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> thats what I was just thinking to myself
> 
> 
> You deserve it, putting yourself through these torturous conditions, just for an overclock.  Bravo bravo!!



 I just imagined what you said, that takes alot of BALLZ.

That is a massive overclock for that chip


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2009)

3dsage said:


> I just imagined what you said, that takes alot of BALLZ.
> 
> That is a massive overclock for that chip



I could imagine what he could have done if he had my old 9850.  Im in Miami where it was anything but cold and I did stable 3.55 Ghz and validated at 3.6 Ghz.  I guess due to lack of good cooling, I killed the CPU.  It was on water, but water has its limits.  I think he could have done a bit higher than 3.72 Ghz with that CPU.


----------



## Meizuman (Mar 25, 2009)

3dsage said:


> 3.72 CPUZ
> 22.25- Super Pi
> 15434-3d06
> 33.18- Pi Fast
> ...



You've hitted the score!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=534497


----------



## Meizuman (Mar 25, 2009)

I did 3718MHz on all cores and I have a screenshot of it....OOPS, just checked the screenshot and my weakest core is 3744 on AOD in that pic... I'll upload the pics to photobucket asap..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2009)

thats great, what were your ambient temps and your idle temps?


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I could imagine what he could have done if he had my old 9850.  Im in Miami where it was anything but cold and I did stable 3.55 Ghz and validated at 3.6 Ghz.  I guess due to lack of good cooling, I killed the CPU.  It was on water, but water has its limits.  I think he could have done a bit higher than 3.72 Ghz with that CPU.


I still have a 9850 special for sale CP


----------



## Meizuman (Mar 25, 2009)

I have no idea, mate!  I had my front intake fans warming up my HDD's and that worked out really great, I didn't exactly thought about it but then I checked HWmonitor and they were sitting at 20ish. System temp (ITE chip) were about 3-6C and GPU core was also under 10C. I did the 3Dmark run with Boost on, don't know the highest temps, but it was 20ish on idle. I used 1.56-1.58 Vcore. ACC was +4 +4 +6 +8...

3DMark06:






PiFast





SuperPi





It was pretty cold... Normal 24/7 overclock in this pic
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Oh, I forgot the 3.7... I had to update my CPU-Z and try again to get an official score to hwbot...


----------



## SeanG (Mar 25, 2009)

Whats the core voltage?And why doesnt it show in cpu-z?

Edit I posted same time you did.


----------



## Meizuman (Mar 25, 2009)

SeanG said:


> Whats the core voltage?And why doesnt it show in cpu-z?
> 
> Edit I posted same time you did.



Its the voltage on CPU-Z


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 25, 2009)

Meizuman said:


> I did 3718MHz on all cores and I have a screenshot of it....OOPS, just checked the screenshot and my weakest core is 3744 on AOD in that pic... I'll upload the pics to photobucket asap..


what kind of cpu cooler you using?.... and how cold is the ambient temp?


----------



## SeanG (Mar 25, 2009)

Amd how you getting your graphics card down to 3c?lol


----------



## Meizuman (Mar 25, 2009)

Well the outside temp was -17C when I just checked it... It could have been somewhere between -15 and -17C.


----------



## Meizuman (Mar 25, 2009)

SeanG said:


> Amd how you getting your graphics card down to 3c?lol



Lapped Phenom Boxed Heat Pipe Cooler aka LPBHPC


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 25, 2009)

SeanG said:


> Whats the core voltage?And why doesnt it show in cpu-z?
> 
> Edit I posted same time you did.


when you validate cpu-z it hides the voltage mate..... i guess its a secret they dont like to show....


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice man, I never thought off clocking individual cores to finish a 3D06 run, good thinking. How did you find the weaker cores?

Also those are some low volts for those high clocks, I could barely hover at 3.45 @ 1.65V for longer than a minute or 2 on my 9950.

Great Chip+ Arctic Weather= High ass clocks.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 25, 2009)

Meizuman said:


> Lapped Phenom Boxed Heat Pipe Cooler aka LPBHPC


speak english bro.... what the hell is aka LPBHPC.... got a picture


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 25, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> speak english bro.... what the hell is aka LPBHPC.... got a picture





Im guessing, Lapped Phenom Boxed Heat Pipe Cooler


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 25, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Im guessing, Lapped Phenom Boxed Heat Pipe Cooler


i figured that much but the boxed cooler has me scratching my head


----------



## Meizuman (Mar 25, 2009)

It is the boxed cooler that came with my 9950!


----------



## Meizuman (Mar 25, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Nice man, I never thought off clocking individual cores to finish a 3D06 run, good thinking. How did you find the weaker cores?
> 
> Also those are some low volts for those high clocks, I could barely hover at 3.45 @ 1.65V for longer than a minute or 2 on my 9950.
> 
> Great Chip+ Arctic Weather= High ass clocks.



I have found them after... could I say sufficient amount of priming and benching.. 

And it is true that Phenoms like cold more than volts. I would definately like to know what is the cold bug temp in agena. I've read it could be somewhere around -20C... I found that It was more stable with lower Vcore... 1.6 was too much. The sweet spot could be somewhere between 1.5-1.6V... I think my previous CPU-Z score was done with 1.5V or a few 0.0X higher


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 25, 2009)

why im asking is, im in the land of extreme cold and with my H2o cooled down to abient temp of 10c..... my processor is at 12c only for less than a min after boot.... till she starts to warm up.... even though it lowers the cpu temp nicely at 10c room temp... i highly doubt Mez is really running  0c.... i call bs on bad thermal sensors or glitched out temp reading program


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 25, 2009)

Meizuman said:


> It is the boxed cooler that came with my 9950!


lol cool...
your making me wanna try the boxed cooler i got with the PII


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 25, 2009)

Meizuman said:


> I have found them after... could I say sufficient amount of priming and benching..
> 
> And it is true that Phenoms like cold more than volts. I would definately like to know what is the cold bug temp in agena. I've read it could be somewhere around -20C... I found that It was more stable with lower Vcore... 1.6 was too much. The sweet spot could be somewhere between 1.5-1.6V... I think my previous CPU-Z score was done with 1.5V or a few 0.0X higher



What was your test process like, you clocked each core indiviadually then test the max it will prime?

Yup the majority have cold bug issues, Its either -20 or -40 I forget. 

yes I agree anything above 1.6v is futile...


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 25, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> lol cool...
> your making me wanna try the boxed cooler i got with the PII



You should see the joke of a cooler that came with my 720, I'd be better of putting a crushed red bull can and blowing on it


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 25, 2009)

3dsage said:


> You should see the joke of a cooler that came with my 720, I'd be better of putting a crushed red bull can and blowing on it


Lol.... will do show man!!!! id love to see it


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 25, 2009)

Literally!







Imagine bumping the Voltage up to 1.5V on a Quad/Tri and then looking at that POS


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 25, 2009)

hey 0c at high clocks? Hmmm.... My room temp is 22c rite now.... cpu is at 35c.... i have a can of compressed air to blow the dust off things...... i flipped it upside down and sprayed the top side of the water block..... WOW 3c!!! lol..... dam the can gets cold doing that


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 25, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Literally!
> 
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/esi-slowboy/coller.jpg
> 
> Imagine bumping the Voltage up to 1.5V on a Quad/Tri and then looking at that POS


lol!!!! are you fuc^ing with me?


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 25, 2009)

Here's the one that came with the PII 940


----------



## SeanG (Mar 25, 2009)

I never seen a 3c cpu temp with the best water cooler,never mind a lapped stock cooler.And that phenom 940 cooler is same one that comes with 9950.


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 25, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> lol!!!! are you fuc^ing with me?



Honestly, except it only has 1 clip instead of the 3, for even less cooling performance

BTW the one that came with the 940, looks like the on for the 9950, Not bad at all


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 25, 2009)

SeanG said:


> I never seen a 3c cpu temp with the best water cooler,never mind a lapped stock cooler.And that phenom 940 cooler is same one that comes with 9950.


my point exactly..... thats why i sprayed the top of the water block..... i guesss if ya spray the stock cooler's base it will give enough ya time to do a print screenie lol
its all good though lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 25, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Honestly, except it only has 1 clip instead of the 3, for even less cooling performance
> 
> BTW the one that came with the 940, looks like the on for the 9950, Not bad at all


it is the same cooler except one tiny add on..... it has a small spring under the clip and thats all


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 25, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> my point exactly..... thats why i sprayed the top of the water block..... i guesss if ya spray the stock cooler's base it will give enough ya time to do a print screenie lol
> its all good though lol




Spray it with Freon


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 25, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Spray it with Freon


What ever the hell is in a can to dust off (blow) your computer key board and such....
just take any aresol can and flip it upside down and spray it.... its colder than hell


----------



## Meizuman (Mar 26, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> why im asking is, im in the land of extreme cold and with my H2o cooled down to abient temp of 10c..... my processor is at 12c only for less than a min after boot.... till she starts to warm up.... even though it lowers the cpu temp nicely at 10c room temp... i highly doubt Mez is really running  0c.... i call bs on bad thermal sensors or glitched out temp reading program



As I said, I don't know what the temps were at load. I am sure they were above zero. Before 3Dmark run I engaged Fusion and boost and idle temps rised to slightly above 20C. I have no thermometer or probe to stick it close to cpu. 

As a reminder, I have lapped both the HS and the cooler. I had the side panel removed and it was sitting right next to the air vent. I put a few cardboard pieces to direct the airflow in the case.


----------



## Meizuman (Mar 26, 2009)

THIS was my highest. No way to get this validated!


----------



## Meizuman (Mar 26, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Here's the one that came with the PII 940
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090325/IM000655.jpg



That's a little bit different looking. The fan and fan mount is different. The fan in my heatsink makes a creeping "ticking" sound. I lapped it, it was really something else than flat.


----------



## crtecha (Mar 26, 2009)

Im getting mine today !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Meizuman (Mar 26, 2009)

crtecha said:


> Im getting mine today !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



9950 BE?


----------



## Meizuman (Mar 26, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> what kind of cpu cooler you using?.... and how cold is the ambient temp?



Didn't notice that question till now... lapped OCZ Vendetta 2 is my weapon. It is in my system specs.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2009)

winter is indeed your friend meizuman


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> winter is indeed your friend meizuman


I still call BS on 0c temps


----------



## SeanG (Mar 26, 2009)

Its winter here and plenty cold in this house and my cpu temps never go lower than 28c.


----------



## Meizuman (Mar 26, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> I still call BS on 0c temps



I don't claim that It was really 0C. Its what the monitoring programs are saying. The air temp outside was around -15 to -17C, cpu fan was at max speed. The air was coming straight from outside. And the idle temp was higher when I pushed the voltage. The 0C was with 1.408V Vcore and 3.2GHz. I had no time to check my temps when I hitted that 3.7GHz... I didn't want to risk my validation.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 26, 2009)

i hear what your saying but still.... it gets down to -40c here and never had temps that low... i think id try a different temp program....


----------



## cdawall (Mar 26, 2009)

not a 9950 but how does that look?


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 26, 2009)

Meizuman said:


> I don't claim that It was really 0C. Its what the monitoring programs are saying. The air temp outside was around -15 to -17C, cpu fan was at max speed. The air was coming straight from outside. And the idle temp was higher when I pushed the voltage. The 0C was with 1.408V Vcore and 3.2GHz. I had no time to check my temps when I hitted that 3.7GHz... I didn't want to risk my validation.


sweet clocks though Mez.... thats a killer mobo and cpu you got there.... shit if i were you id dump your 9950 and get the 940BE.... who knows...mabey that mobo is as close to one of a kind and will clock the crap outta a PII


----------



## Meizuman (Mar 26, 2009)

This was how it looked like yesterday. The cold air rushes in to the warmer air in my room. And there is a computer right next to the vent with its side panel removed. Plus there was a cardboard pieces to direct the airflow to inside the case.

I really would like to know the limits with DICE...

Or what about 940 + LN2... I kinda like this AM2+ overclocking thing. The GBT certainly has a really simple BIOS... in some point I missed all the things other have in their DFI's and Asus'es... but the results. Well, I think it may not need all those little voltage thingies and ram settings.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 26, 2009)

thats cool Mez.... im thinking... what if i lengthened the tubing to my rad and just tossed it out the window with the fan on 100%..... having -20c air hitting it mite give some wicked low temps..... But does the coolant have a freeze point like regular car anti-freeze?


----------



## Meizuman (Mar 26, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> thats cool Mez.... im thinking... what if i lengthened the tubing to my rad and just tossed it out the window with the fan on 100%..... having -20c air hitting it mite give some wicked low temps..... But does the coolant have a freeze point like regular car anti-freeze?



I think there is not much anti freezing features in normal coolant... I would most likely use 50/50 glycol/distilled water. Since I can get the glycol (automotive coolant) with different colors... I've seen red, blue and green. So I would not going to use any dye. And therefore I would probably end up using aluminium rads... (edit: because of the non-corrosive features the coolant has)


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 26, 2009)

if that's the case Mez.... don't change your bios....


----------



## Meizuman (Mar 26, 2009)

cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090326/Capture007539.jpg
> 
> 
> not a 9950 but how does that look?



Looks good, so 1.38 Vcore?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 26, 2009)

Meizuman said:


> Looks good, so 1.38 Vcore?



look on the other set of voltages were it says VIN1 thats the cpu volts


----------



## Meizuman (Mar 26, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> if that's the case Mez.... don't change your bios....



F4a ftw (for now...). Maybe they did do something after I contacted GBT and asked for a bios that's optimized fot agena and overclocking


----------



## Meizuman (Mar 26, 2009)

cdawall said:


> look on the other set of voltages were it says VIN1 thats the cpu volts



OMG  Under water or something? Mine doesn't like anything above 1.6V... I really don't want to know what the temps would be on full load on that one!


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 26, 2009)

have you tried Black box Mez?
It shows independent core temps


----------



## Meizuman (Mar 26, 2009)

BTW, does anyone have a clue where my name comes from...?
Here's a hint.
http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj94/DjAnalog/Meizu2.jpg

@full, never seen that one... *must-try-immediately* [robot talk]

Damn.. 14-15C on idle now and I just have the vent open... and my intake fans are on low speed. Now I am too tempted to try again.. this time 3.8 validated... hell, I'll give it a try.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 26, 2009)

Meizuman said:


> OMG  Under water or something? Mine doesn't like anything above 1.6V... I really don't want to know what the temps would be on full load on that one!



nah i'm on the stock cooler this is one of the advantages of balls of steel and a 95w chip i'm @1.74v now


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 26, 2009)

cdawall said:


> nah i'm on the stock cooler this is one of the advantages of balls of steel and a 95w chip i'm @1.74v now


lol CD should i put my 9850 back in and bump my voltage up and up lol.... but this time you'll not back out hey?


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 27, 2009)

Meizuman said:


> BTW, does anyone have a clue where my name comes from...?
> Here's a hint.
> http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj94/DjAnalog/Meizu2.jpg
> 
> ...


i was getting low temps like that with my ol thermaltake V1 cooler with the side off and window open.... go..go.go and good luck Mez


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 27, 2009)

looks good CDAWALL, not bad for a 9750 

Still factory cooler?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 27, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> lol CD should i put my 9850 back in and bump my voltage up and up lol.... but this time you'll not back out hey?



go for it i won the max clock last time but you had higher volts this chip doesn't seem to care so i'm game 



Chicken Patty said:


> looks good CDAWALL, not bad for a 9750
> 
> Still factory cooler?



stock copper cooler like the one that comes with the X4 940. mine however has a 120mm 130CFM zip tied to it.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 27, 2009)

hey full do i win?


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 27, 2009)

cdawall said:


> go for it i won the max clock last time but you had higher volts this chip doesn't seem to care so i'm game
> 
> 
> 
> stock copper cooler like the one that comes with the X4 940. mine however has a 120mm 130CFM zip tied to it.


You would be lol 
You have nothin to loose since you have a new bad boy being delivered tomorrow 
but i like the 940's performance and i think i had better not push this whistlen mobo.... she might be on her last leg


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes you win CD lol
Thats nuts man.... 2v to the core!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 27, 2009)

And 92c on the cores!  my 9850 hit 100c or so when the water pump failed, the system just shut down. this time a hooked the rotation wire to the cpu fan plug on the mobo so it wont happen again


----------



## Meizuman (Mar 27, 2009)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=535241

*sob sob* Rejected...


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 27, 2009)

Meizuman said:


> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=535241
> 
> *sob sob* Rejected...


That blows Mez... why does it reject it?
but nice clock bro


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 27, 2009)

what is the TMPIN0 temp sensor reading CD?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 27, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Yes you win CD lol
> Thats nuts man.... 2v to the core!!!



is 2v to much? 



fullinfusion said:


> And 92c on the cores!  my 9850 hit 100c or so when the water pump failed, the system just shut down. this time a hooked the rotation wire to the cpu fan plug on the mobo so it wont happen again



it was running @104C lol



fullinfusion said:


> what is the TMPIN0 temp sensor reading CD?



cpu temp


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 27, 2009)

cdawall said:


> is 2v to much?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my board dont go that high mate! but hell ya that's sweet man, and its still running :shadedshu


----------



## cdawall (Mar 27, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> my board dont go that high mate! but hell ya that's sweet man, and its still running :shadedshu



i'm on it now lol it works just fine just had to let it cool for a little bit


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 27, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i'm on it now lol it works just fine just had to let it cool for a little bit


Cool!!!! dam get the marsh mellows out


----------



## cdawall (Mar 27, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Cool!!!! dam get the marsh mellows out



i couldnt touch the heatsink it was so hot lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 27, 2009)

cdawall, I had done the same thing with the factory cooler on my PHenom II, took the factory gay fan, and put a high flow 120mm on top   hey it cooled pretty good.


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 27, 2009)

Meizuman said:


> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=535241
> 
> *sob sob* Rejected...




Welcome to the Rejected club, I hate that S**T.

Nice Clocks BTW, are you feeding your 9950 with some CPUGH


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 27, 2009)

DAMN a 9950 clocking with the PIIs  that is a hell of a clock


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> DAMN a 9950 clocking with the PIIs  that is a hell of a clock



it is indeed impressive


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> DAMN a 9950 clocking with the PIIs  that is a hell of a clock


Im at the moment flying over sea's just to rob Mez of his mobo lol... jj mate.... its a sweet clock but PII clock for clock smokes azz compared to the PI's


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> DAMN a 9950 clocking with the PIIs  that is a hell of a clock



Yeah, that is definitely impressive....I'd try upping my volts past 1.5 but I'm too chicken right now...maybe once I get the money for my PII 940!!


----------



## Meizuman (Mar 27, 2009)

Last night (it was around 1-4 am) I got my system cooler than on the first time. I put a "demolished" cardboard box on top of my rig to control the air flow and avoid the warm air circulation. This time I tried to go as high as 1.7 Vcore but didnt get that 3.9  I was tired too...

@Full, as high as 1.5 Vcore and over, the blacbox showed nothing, it doesn't show anything below 0... So... Don't know about BS, I put a thermometer to measure the incoming air temp, the lowest was -13,3C. After I quit benching, I checked the outside thermometer and the outside temp was lower than -20. The cheap wireless weather station doesn't show anything under -20


----------



## Meizuman (Mar 27, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> my board dont go that high mate! but hell ya that's sweet man, and its still running :shadedshu



GBT can't change the CPU VID, so in theory the board could do some over crazy volts. 







So 9950 has normal Vcore 1.25V +0.60V = 1.85V
AOD shows 1.25V, setting it to 1.45V = +0.20V = 2.05V
And if AOD registry tweak can be done, then maximum in AOD is 1.50V
2.05V +0.05V = 2.10V

With PhII 940 which has 1.30V... it would be 2.15V

I don't now if its possible but it sure looks like it.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 27, 2009)

Meizuman said:


> GBT can't change the CPU VID, so in theory the board could do some over crazy volts.
> 
> http://images.bit-tech.net/content_images/2008/08/gigabyte-ga-ma790gp-ds4h/bios3.jpg
> 
> ...



i wasn't even at my BIOS's max yet lol it goes up higher but that poor chip would melt


----------



## King_Jay16 (Mar 30, 2009)

i got my 9950 to 3.4ghz on 1.48v trying to get it as stable as possible, here is my validation


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 30, 2009)

King_Jay16 said:


> i got my 9950 to 3.4ghz on 1.48v trying to get it as stable as possible, here is my validation



good job king jay.  Tried any higher, or had any luck making it stable at 3.4 GHz?


----------



## King_Jay16 (Mar 30, 2009)

tried 3.5 but that takes too much voltage, forces me to go up in the 1.53v region and up and that's too much volts fa me on air.


----------



## Josh81 (Mar 30, 2009)

cdawall said:


> go for it i won the max clock last time but you had higher volts this chip doesn't seem to care so i'm game
> 
> 
> 
> stock copper cooler like the one that comes with the X4 940. mine however has a 120mm 130CFM zip tied to it.



is the x4 940 cooler basically the same? i have a few 120 mms lying around along with cable ties


----------



## cdawall (Mar 30, 2009)

Josh81 said:


> is the x4 940 cooler basically the same? i have a few 120 mms lying around along with cable ties



yep it is


----------



## Meizuman (Mar 30, 2009)

King_Jay16 said:


> i got my 9950 to 3.4ghz on 1.48v trying to get it as stable as possible, here is my validation



Congrats, thats some serious oc right there!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 30, 2009)

cdawall said:


> yep it is



when I had my board on a custom bench table I had going, I also placed a 120mm where the factory slow fan would go.  Temps were pretty good!


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 2, 2009)

hey David, whats your best oc on the 940?
and whats your highest 24/7 clock
i hit 4.2GHz but she took a shit during the Validation and cant get it stable since the weekend 
i find this chip don't like volts any higher than 1.47v


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 2, 2009)

King_Jay16 said:


> i got my 9950 to 3.4ghz on 1.48v trying to get it as stable as possible, here is my validation



Why does CPU-Z insist on lying about our RAM....it even insists my Dominators are PC2-6400!!  My validation


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 2, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Why does CPU-Z insist on lying about our RAM....it even insists my Dominators are PC2-6400!!  My validation


its not lying Blair.... your ram is in fact 6400's.... there just hand picked sticks that run 1066MHz 
and they just call them 8500's


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 2, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> its not lying Blair.... your ram is in fact 6400's.... there just hand picked sticks that run 1066MHz
> and they just call them 8500's



Oh  I now sit emeducated...ty Brad!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 2, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> hey David, whats your best oc on the 940?
> and whats your highest 24/7 clock
> i hit 4.2GHz but she took a shit during the Validation and cant get it stable since the weekend
> i find this chip don't like volts any higher than 1.47v



havent tried higher that 3.65 Ghz stable, and validated at 4 GHz


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 2, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Oh  I now sit emeducated...ty Brad!!





Chicken Patty said:


> havent tried higher that 3.65 Ghz stable, and validated at 4 GHz


Why no problem man! 
CP.... you sound so glum bro?
Hey anyways..... you try 
18x multi
207 fsp
1.42 cpu volts
memory 1066 mode?
this gives a respectable 3.728GHz
that was my first and easiest clock to get with this 940.
i booted at 18x stock everything else, with out as much as an hiccup.....
im at the moment cursing you fellow clockers since...... well, i told myself a couple weeks ago..... ok brad be happy with 3.88GHz and play your GOW and Grid game with a total Vista re-install..... (keeping the HDD's corrupted free) Hench no BSOD's..... but NOOOOOOOoooo..... you and blair and CD keep tauntin me!!!! 
AHhh... IM DONE!!!! you guys WIN!!!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 2, 2009)

Josh81 said:


> is the x4 940 cooler basically the same? i have a few 120 mms lying around along with cable ties


i see ppl like putting on a 120MM fan in place of the factory cooler..... IMO i think it wont work as good as the reg fan.... (unless a shroud is fitted)
For one.... doesn't the greatest CFM flow, from the fan's outer blades?
Soooo.... if a 120mm sits a good distance away from the fan......  the CFM flow be weaker through the heat sink's fins.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 2, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> i see ppl like putting on a 120MM fan in place of the factory cooler..... IMO i think it wont work as good as the reg fan.... (unless a shroud is fitted)
> For one.... doesn't the greatest CFM flow, from the fan's outer blades?
> Soooo.... if a 120mm sits a good distance away from the fan......  the CFM flow be weaker through the heat sink's fins.



well for some reason the 120mm on the factory cooler cooled probably better than the Zalman I have on now.  So it is effective, better than the regular fan for sure.  But you do have a point.  If some sort of shroud was fitted it should be indeed a lot better.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> well for some reason the 120mm on the factory cooler cooled probably better than the Zalman I have on now.  So it is effective, better than the regular fan for sure.  But you do have a point.  If some sort of shroud was fitted it should be indeed a lot better.


My point exactly!!!! SHROUD ..... make one...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 2, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> My point exactly!!!! SHROUD ..... make one...



naw, its going on water soon.  I alrady ordered the radbox and some tubing.  Missing pump and res.  Which I will order next check .  Rads I got plenty to try out


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> naw, its going on water soon.  I alrady ordered the radbox and some tubing.  Missing pump and res.  Which I will order next check .  Rads I got plenty to try out


air cooles way faster than H2o...... in my room i need to install the V1 cooler and ill be at 12c at the most with the window.... but H2O runns higher but takes WaaaaaaaY longer to heat up


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 2, 2009)

next machine may have a dedicated mini compressor


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 2, 2009)

i have a mini bar fridge...... thinking of crankin it up.... cutting a couple holes in the side and plumbing the rad into it.....


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 2, 2009)

no i mean a mini compressor for AC.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 2, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> no i mean a mini compressor for AC.


how do you use it? or i should say how would you configure it?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 2, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> i have a mini bar fridge...... thinking of crankin it up.... cutting a couple holes in the side and plumbing the rad into it.....



Just turn it into a full tower!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 2, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Just turn it into a full tower!!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 3, 2009)

Driver irq_not _less or equal...... what the hell is that when i BSOD brothers?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 3, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> how do you use it? or i should say how would you configure it?



Have a Duct Goin in the front and then a duct in the back.

Lets say this, the room is chilly here and overall temps are in the 20, vs upper 30s/40s.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 3, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Driver irq_not _less or equal...... what the hell is that when i BSOD brothers?



Are you using a PCI NIC? 

EDIT: My research says it may also be a ram slot issue.

EDIT^2: More research is pointing towards faulty ram. I'd run a memtest Brad.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 3, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Are you using a PCI NIC?
> 
> EDIT: My research says it may also be a ram slot issue.
> 
> EDIT^2: More research is pointing towards faulty ram. I'd run a memtest Brad.


Thanks Blair 
but what is PCI NIC? never heard of it..... the only thing plugged into the PCI E slot is a 3870x2 GPU and nothing else


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 3, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> Have a Duct Goin in the front and then a duct in the back.
> 
> Lets say this, the room is chilly here and overall temps are in the 20, vs upper 30s/40s.


sorry my mind is lapsing at the moment bro.... can ya paint a pic for me?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 3, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Thanks Blair
> but what is PCI NIC? never heard of it..... the only thing plugged into the PCI E slot is a 3870x2 GPU and nothing else



Network interface card...nevermind I even said that...you're using the same board as mine...so your not using one...your using the onboard gigabit controller right?


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 3, 2009)

CP have you installed Netframwork 3.5 SP1 ?
If so are your CCC skins working?
I set mine to Crimson but alot of the times the skin is broken..... it wont show the red color.... 
http://forums.amd.com/game/messageview.cfm?catid=279&threadid=109744&enterthread=y


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 3, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Network interface card...nevermind I even said that...you're using the same board as mine...so your not using one...your using the onboard gigabit controller right?


Gigabit controller? WTH ya going on about Bro? 
I speekie Engleee....  
Duh.... me dumb..... yes i am.... with the vista updated driver to boot


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 3, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Gigabit controller? WTH ya going on about Bro?
> I speekie Engleee....



A.K.A Ethernet Adapter??? It's what you plug the telephone looking wire into on the back of your computer!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 3, 2009)

no brad I Have not installed that dude.

Usually when you BSOD and you get a screen that says what yours says Brad, it is ram instability related.  When the BSOD says "clock was not received at secondary processor bla bla fucking bla" thats usually CPU related instability.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 3, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> A.K.A Ethernet Adapter??? It's what you plug the telephone looking wire into on the back of your computer!!!





Chicken Patty said:


> no brad I Have not installed that dude.
> 
> Usually when you BSOD and you get a screen that says what yours says Brad, it is ram instability related.  When the BSOD says "clock was not received at secondary processor bla bla fucking bla" thats usually CPU related instability.


LOL Bro!!!! nice Avatar
And David Thanks for the info!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 3, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> LOL Bro!!!! nice Avatar
> And David Thanks for the info!



 no problem bro.


Man I need a res and a pump to put the PH II under water.  Temps are not too good already at 3.7ghz.  need better cooling before I continue to play around with it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 3, 2009)

damn guys, from when I started this thread to now its been a long way.  85 pages 

Im almost at 5k posts


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> no problem bro.
> 
> 
> Man I need a res and a pump to put the PH II under water.  Temps are not too good already at 3.7ghz.  need better cooling before I continue to play around with it.


Temps under water for me are a tad higher than id like...... mid 30's idle and upper 40's under load.... i have a fitting that need's to be grilled out on the rad, it's restricting the flow. 
but so far so good


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 3, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Temps under water for me are a tad higher than id like...... mid 30's idle and upper 40's under load.... i have a fitting that need's to be grilled out on the rad, it's restricting the flow.
> but so far so good



brad, that little thermal take rad can only do so much bro.


Would you be interested in a Koolance 120.1.  Same material as your TT rad and it cools better IMO.  As far as price, you know what the price is 

This is the rad :
http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=759


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> brad, that little thermal take rad can only do so much bro.
> 
> 
> Would you be interested in a Koolance 120.1.  Same material as your TT rad and it cools better IMO.  As far as price, you know what the price is
> ...


LOL....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 3, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> LOL....



your choice of fittings.

Compression, barb, angled, straight, rotary, 3/8th, 1/2.  You tell me.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 3, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> LOL Bro!!!! nice Avatar



Hehehe...it was time for a change. Besides, hurricane season is soon upon CP...I don't want to rub it in . 

I think Strongbad (the dude in my avvy) got the same BSOD as you!! 



Chicken Patty said:


> damn guys, from when I started this thread to now its been a long way.  85 pages
> 
> Im almost at 5k posts



Woooooo!!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> your choice of fittings.
> 
> Compression, barb, angled, straight, rotary, 3/8th, 1/2.  You tell me.


Ah shit man..... i cant remember what i have...... its just the stock TT fittings with a couple Tractor Air break fittings i scooped from the shop at work?\
I think there 3/8's but not sure


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 3, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Hehehe...it was time for a change. Besides, hurricane season is soon upon CP...I don't want to rub it in .
> 
> I think Strongbad (the dude in my avvy) got the same BSOD as you!!
> 
> ...


Oh dont say that Blair!!!!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 3, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Oh dont say that Blair!!!!!



Well just don't go pouring ketchup on your computer.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 3, 2009)

http://www.aumha.org/a/stop.php#0xd1


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 3, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> http://www.aumha.org/a/stop.php#0xd1



Nice 1 eidairaman1, Bookmarked.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 3, 2009)

yup a good site to go to because MS tends to hide their KB stuff now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 3, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Ah shit man..... i cant remember what i have...... its just the stock TT fittings with a couple Tractor Air break fittings i scooped from the shop at work?\
> I think there 3/8's but not sure



you are using the tubing that came with the TT kit?  If so that is 3/8th


----------



## crtecha (Apr 3, 2009)

This is a nice little manually on phenom temps

http://www.amd.com/us-en/assets/con...d_tech_docs/GH_43375_10h_DT_PTDS_PUB_3.14.pdf


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 3, 2009)

crtecha said:


> This is a nice little manually on phenom temps
> 
> http://www.amd.com/us-en/assets/con...d_tech_docs/GH_43375_10h_DT_PTDS_PUB_3.14.pdf



Yep...it's the same document that told me my version of the 9850BE's max temp was 61c. Thanks for posting it Crtecha. Bookmarked


----------



## crtecha (Apr 3, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Yep...it's the same document that told me my version of the 9850BE's max temp was 61c. Thanks for posting it Crtecha. Bookmarked




No problem.  I will be spending most of sunday OC'n so it was nice having that on hand and it has all the chips and revisions also which was informative.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you are using the tubing that came with the TT kit?  If so that is 3/8th


yes its 3/8.... the stock tubing


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 3, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> yes its 3/8.... the stock tubing



ill give you both fittings dude.  just in case.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ill give you both fittings dude.  just in case.


Thanks Bro..... I cant wait to hook it up..... do you think i should hook the other rad up in the system in Series?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 3, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Thanks Bro..... I cant wait to hook it up..... do you think i should hook the other rad up in the system in Series?



naw bro, just try  a single rad out, this rad is decent, i liked it a lot.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 3, 2009)

So Brad. How's that mini bar fridge/full tower coming along??? I wanna know if it gives you a BSOD if you put more than a 6 pack in it!!! 


These guys are awesome!!!









Watch Chicken Patty get baked: A short film by Shadowfold!


I have come to the conclusion that Shadow has way tooo much time on his hands!!!!


----------



## gstark45 (Apr 6, 2009)

*what heat sink do you use???*

Trying to get a good idea of what heat sink everyone recommends for a 9950 (black box) on a M3A32-MVP deluxe board?  Tried an Thermalright Ultra 120, but it was too tall.  Any recommendations?

Thx.


----------



## King_Jay16 (Apr 6, 2009)

gstark45 said:


> Trying to get a good idea of what heat sink everyone recommends for a 9950 (black box) on a M3A32-MVP deluxe board?  Tried an Thermalright Ultra 120, but it was too tall.  Any recommendations?
> 
> Thx.



My Zalman 9700Nt works great for me, keeps my temps real low plus i have a well ventilated case. an antec 300 hundred with 5 fans 3 120mm pushing 110cfm of air each, a 140mm and a 80mm fan as exhaust fans


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 6, 2009)

sorry can't give any input here, I had mine water cooled


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 6, 2009)

gstark45 said:


> Trying to get a good idea of what heat sink everyone recommends for a 9950 (black box) on a M3A32-MVP deluxe board?  Tried an Thermalright Ultra 120, but it was too tall.  Any recommendations?
> 
> Thx.



I have a 9700NT for sale in my thread it was used for less then 4 hours then went to watercolling

$55 shipped


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 6, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> I have a 9700NT for sale in my thread it was used for less then 4 hours then went to watercolling
> 
> $55 shipped



  great deal!


----------



## King_Jay16 (Apr 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> great deal!



yea its great deal, mine is working perfectly better than expected,


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> great deal!



I was going to do 60 shipped but i have had some great people on here that gave me good deals so i want to return the favor to tpu members

also lowered the other items

trying to make room for the 955


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 6, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> I was going to do 60 shipped but i have had some great people on here that gave me good deals so i want to return the favor to tpu members
> 
> also lowered the other items
> 
> trying to make room for the 955



Yeah $55 is a heck of a deal bro.  Good luck selling it.  I gave you a complimentary bump on your 4 sale thread


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> naw bro, just try  a single rad out, this rad is decent, i liked it a lot.


ok np CP, I'll test it on its own than and see how well it cools


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 7, 2009)

I feel ignored.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 7, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I feel ignored.



why?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 7, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> why?



Cuz I got an RMA for faulty fans from Corsair and they got the best Custy service that I've experienced and nobody acknowlegded it.....I'm so sad!!!!  

But my overclock is kickass stable!!!!


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 7, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Cuz I got an RMA for faulty fans from Corsair and they got the best Custy service that I've experienced and nobody acknowlegded it.....I'm so sad!!!!
> 
> But my overclock is kickass stable!!!!



i think people know that corsair is a good brand 
its a nice overclock


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 7, 2009)

Now I feel loved!!! LOL


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 7, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Now I feel loved!!! LOL


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> ok np CP, I'll test it on its own than and see how well it cools



I havent forgotten about ya bro, gotta send it out.  Got out of work late today.  Watch this week I need to get our early to ship the RAD, and watch, imma have late nights at work.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I havent forgotten about ya bro, gotta send it out.  Got out of work late today.  Watch this week I need to get our early to ship the RAD, and watch, imma have late nights at work.


no worries bro... and thanks


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 10, 2009)

Got my new Sticks today David..... PM me your info... i'll send ya out two more tracers.... I love these OCZ Reapers 1066 2x2gb sticks.... and news flash for those using the M3A79-T mobo.... 4x1gb 1066mhz sticks don't run proper on this mobo.... look in your mobo manual and read.... only 1066mhz will work in the yellow slots of 1gb and up..... i was using all 4 slots at 1066mhz mode and that was the stability bsod problem when o/c'n


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 10, 2009)

Dam check these timings out in 1T mode lol.... these sticks are SICK!!!


----------



## cdawall (Apr 10, 2009)

lol i'm getting a 9950  think i can hit 4ghz?


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 10, 2009)

cdawall said:


> lol i'm getting a 9950  think i can hit 4ghz?



whos?
ROFL!!!


----------



## cdawall (Apr 10, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> whos?
> ROFL!!!



some very nice person who is taking all of my HCF8's i'm sending all 6GB just cause i dont need 2x1GB of it


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 10, 2009)

cdawall said:


> some very nice person who is taking all of my HCF8's i'm sending all 6GB just cause i dont need 2x1GB of it



sounds like a really sweet deal!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 10, 2009)

damn Brad, thats some sick shit dude   any new benchies with the ram?


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> damn Brad, thats some sick shit dude   any new benchies with the ram?


Na just trying to figure some shit out with the new sticks..... In bios under memory i have ganged set to auto since its a default..... the Tracers ran unganged..... the ocz sticks under the same config seem to want to gang the memory.... im starting to get random shut downs while in ganged mode....... i was on the ocz forum and someone else had the same problem so unganged the memory and all is fine....


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 10, 2009)

cdawall said:


> lol i'm getting a 9950  think i can hit 4ghz?


YES DAMMIT lol!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 10, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> YES DAMMIT lol!!!!!


----------



## cdawall (Apr 10, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> YES DAMMIT lol!!!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 10, 2009)

cdawall said:


>


You.....A 9950.....4GHz


----------



## cdawall (Apr 10, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> You.....A 9950.....4GHz



lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 10, 2009)

cdawall said:


> lol


And your the one to do it


----------



## cdawall (Apr 10, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> And your the one to do it



its going to take some work for damn sure but i'll give her a go


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 10, 2009)

cdawall said:


> its going to take some work for damn sure but i'll give her a go


What ya going to cool her off with? Ln2?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 10, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> What ya going to cool her off with? Ln2?



chips are coldbugged like crazy DICE will be my best bet maybe ice water


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 10, 2009)

cdawall said:


> chips are coldbugged like crazy DICE will be my best bet maybe ice water


Nice , cant wait to see your Crazy azz Clocks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 10, 2009)

you got the 9950 already cda???


----------



## cdawall (Apr 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you got the 9950 already cda???



he is shipping it shortly in trade for some HCF8's that i just found will run with 4dimms @1600 CL8


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 10, 2009)

I think you got a hard outclock Meizuman, he hit 3.8GHZ on his 9950 not to long ago. 

But he has his local Artic Weather to thank.

Here's Meizuman's screenie BTW I seen a few PII's around here that cant hit 3.8ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=535241


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 10, 2009)

cdawall said:


> he is shipping it shortly in trade for some HCF8's that i just found will run with 4dimms @1600 CL8
> 
> have you tried to gang the memory and see what kind of score everest gives ya?
> ddr3 vs ddr2 isn't that much better in the scores.... i wonder whats up with it?.... is it an amd thing or what.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 10, 2009)

I was just wondering CDA, I have one that I would let go for cheap


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I was just wondering CDA, I have one that I would let go for cheap


 Noooooo....
hey intel boy do i have a deal for ya!!!! 
Just say 3 words LOL
this is Intels finest.....and you wont find a better Proc


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 11, 2009)

hahahahha.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hahahahha.


so you like lol?
its a steal of a deal bro...


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hahahahha.


hey your eligible for a custom title..... how many posts to get that D?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 11, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> hey your eligible for a custom title..... how many posts to get that D?



5k posts. I have to email wizz to get it.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> 5k posts. I have to email wizz to get it.



WOW you've been busy lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 11, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> WOW you've been busy lol



love the place, what can I say


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 11, 2009)

seen the rig lately Brad?


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> seen the rig lately Brad?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090409/P4092871resized.jpg


Drool's....i have now..... hey D.... that rez you have..... you have a link so i can see if they have a rez like yours but smaller?
Do they have one thats 7" roughly?
I also love the neon flare your rig emits bro!!!!
I was picking up the Reaper ram yesterday from my local shop and seen an I7 x58 GIGABYTE mobo with real sick nb and sb coolers on it....... im thinking of saving my penny's and getting it.....id go for the Extreme intel I7 chip....... Is I7 hard to o/c? What ram should i buy?
If i do get it in the next 2 months will ya teach me step by step to Over clock?


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> love the place, what can I say


Yeah TPU is the BEST!!!!! i just wish the Mod Urlyin would remove my infraction i got last year for enticing an argument..... it was just one of those days.


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> seen the rig lately Brad?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090409/P4092871resized.jpg



I'm not Brad
 but Will says that looks DOPE!


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 11, 2009)

3dsage said:


> I'm not Brad
> but Will says that looks DOPE!


Im Brad bro!!!! but Will.....he says........ he  says its Dope..... Dope?.... ah Pineapple express lol. G2G
Pufff  puff ahhhh 
JJ mate


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 11, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Im Brad bro!!!! but Will.....he says........ he  says its Dope..... Dope?.... ah Pineapple express lol. G2G
> Pufff  puff ahhhh
> JJ mate



 Right on! Puff Puff pass...


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 11, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Right on! Puff Puff pass...


Lol.... (pass).... here ya go bro lol


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 11, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Lol.... (pass).... here ya go bro lol


...Sweet....I'll take that..... 30seconds later.....

(pass) back at ya 

LOL @ E-Puffin..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 11, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Drool's....i have now..... hey D.... that rez you have..... you have a link so i can see if they have a rez like yours but smaller?
> Do they have one thats 7" roughly?
> I also love the neon flare your rig emits bro!!!!
> I was picking up the Reaper ram yesterday from my local shop and seen an I7 x58 GIGABYTE mobo with real sick nb and sb coolers on it....... im thinking of saving my penny's and getting it.....id go for the Extreme intel I7 chip....... Is I7 hard to o/c? What ram should i buy?
> If i do get it in the next 2 months will ya teach me step by step to Over clock?




thanks dude, I love the blue, green is brighter, but this is just soooo nice.

As far as i7 buy some crucial ram http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148246
this ram is sick, it has D9 chips, and overclocks great.  For the Res, sure they have smaller ones, see link below, and yes I will help you overclock.  Note, the extreme edition i7 cpu is not all that great, not worth the money at all if you ask me.

res
4th row, mine is the 250
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/pumps.html



3dsage said:


> I'm not Brad
> but Will says that looks DOPE!



thanks Will 



fullinfusion said:


> Lol.... (pass).... here ya go bro lol




  you guys are hilarious.


----------



## dcmille290 (Apr 11, 2009)

Just wanted to say hello to everyone, and to thank all of you for your expert advice on OC. I just finished my first new build in about 8 years. Hopefully have some benchmark numbers to show in the next couple of days.

DCM


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 11, 2009)

dcmille290 said:


> Just wanted to say hello to everyone, and to thank all of you for your expert advice on OC. I just finished my first new build in about 8 years. Hopefully have some benchmark numbers to show in the next couple of days.
> 
> DCM


Welcome to the club 

Remember to enable ACC in your Bios if your OC'ing the 9950


----------



## dcmille290 (Apr 11, 2009)

I appreciate the Welcome, 3D. I will check on the ACC, my memory is not as good as it used to be or I'd say it is already enabled.

DCM


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 11, 2009)

dcmille290 said:


> Just wanted to say hello to everyone, and to thank all of you for your expert advice on OC. I just finished my first new build in about 8 years. Hopefully have some benchmark numbers to show in the next couple of days.
> 
> DCM


Welcome bro!!! just do us a favor and dont use image shack.... use TPU free image hosting. under the techPowerUp header (top left of the screen)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 11, 2009)

welcome aboard dcmille290.  Keep us posted on your progress


----------



## dcmille290 (Apr 11, 2009)

dcmille290 said:


> Just wanted to say hello to everyone, and to thank all of you for your expert advice on OC. I just finished my first new build in about 8 years. Hopefully have some benchmark numbers to show in the next couple of days.
> 
> DCM



Thanks FullinFusion, Will do that, didn't even see that option available. Cool.

ChickenP, I will get around to running some numbers later today.

Thanks,
DCM


----------



## dcmille290 (Apr 11, 2009)

OK.........I give up guessing. ChickenP what is ACC? I have searched the several pages of BIOS and don't see it. 

Thanks in advance,

DCM


----------



## dcmille290 (Apr 11, 2009)

OK.........I give up guessing. ChickenP what is ACC? I have searched the several pages of BIOS and don't see it. 

Thanks in advance,

DCM


----------



## dcmille290 (Apr 11, 2009)

I have no idea what happened.

DCM


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 11, 2009)

dcmille290 said:


> I have no idea what happened.
> 
> DCM



bro I have no idea how to enable it in your BIOS, i've never used your board.  However ACC is just something that stabilizes the CPU to allow for a higher overclock.  I've googled this a million times and never really get an answer.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 11, 2009)

dcmille290 said:


> OK.........I give up guessing. ChickenP what is ACC? I have searched the several pages of BIOS and don't see it.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> DCM



Thanks in Advance??? You just made a pun and you didn't even know it!!  And welcome to the club btw dcmille!!

I think the answer to your question is........wait for it...............................42.  




All jokes aside though, it stands for Advance Clock Calibration. What it does?? Who knows. But I think it calibrates your advance clock. Or maybe it calibrates your clock when you advance...regardless, just like any other setting play with it a step at a time and it will give you better overclocks. I have mine set a +2% on all cores.


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 11, 2009)

dcmille290 said:


> I have no idea what happened.
> 
> DCM



Ctrl +F1 in your main Bios page, that will reveal some hidden Bios options including ACC


----------



## dcmille290 (Apr 11, 2009)

Been spending lots of time on those CTRL/F1 pages, it's really cool. The last time I built a system, wasn't much adjusting to do. Sounds like back when the dinosaurs roamed................

Thanks everyone for the help,

DCM


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 11, 2009)

dcmille290 said:


> Been spending lots of time on those CTRL/F1 pages, it's really cool. The last time I built a system, wasn't much adjusting to do. Sounds like back when the dinosaurs roamed................
> 
> Thanks everyone for the help,
> 
> DCM



Oh yeah...the dinosaur days...they weren't that long ago for me, about 3 months to be exact....jumpers to change the FSB and lucky to get an extra 300Mhz out of my 800Mhz AMD Athlon


----------



## dcmille290 (Apr 12, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Ctrl +F1 in your main Bios page, that will reveal some hidden Bios options including ACC



3dSage, Would you have a look at your BIOS when you get a chance and see if you can see the ACC setting? My Gigabyte is running Award BIOS.

I booted up AMD OD and noticed in the settings that the ACC was greyed out for all four cores. So it has to there in BIOS somewhere........

Thanks,

DCM


----------



## dcmille290 (Apr 12, 2009)

Getting better at this, I found with the 780G I could bump it up from 500Mhz to 650Mhz with no appreciable heat gain. If someone knows something about this I don't, please feel free to pass on your concerns.

Thanks,

DCM


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey dude what bios are you running? change over to F7 if your not on it ATM.

http://www.gigabyte.us/Support/Motherboard/BIOS_Model.aspx?ProductID=2758#anchor_os


----------



## dcmille290 (Apr 13, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Hey dude what bios are you running? change over to F7 if your not on it ATM.
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.us/Support/Motherboard/BIOS_Model.aspx?ProductID=2758#anchor_os



I just checked the Gigabyte site, and I started off with F1, have been using F3c for a couple of weeks now. I didn't see another version available other than that, did you?

Model GA-MA78GM-USH2

Thanks,

DCM


----------



## Meizuman (Apr 13, 2009)

3dsage said:


> I think you got a hard outclock Meizuman, he hit 3.8GHZ on his 9950 not to long ago.
> 
> But he has his local Artic Weather to thank.
> 
> ...



It will take more than 7 months to get those low temps again. So If I will still will kill u (wait, what?) then I have to get DICE and some sort of thingie that I'll put on top of my chip. Till then, it will most probably be quite quiet from my side. But lets see what happens...


----------



## crtecha (Apr 13, 2009)

Meizuman said:


> So If I will still will kill u (wait, what?)
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto what?!?!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> seen the rig lately Brad?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090409/P4092871resized.jpg



That's a cool shot CP and quite impressive 

Congrats on your 5k achievement too!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 13, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> That's a cool shot CP and quite impressive
> 
> Congrats on your 5k achievement too!



Thanks dude.  Heres an update of the rig with the pump relocated


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 14, 2009)

crtecha said:


> Meizuman said:
> 
> 
> > So If I will still will kill u (wait, what?)
> ...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 14, 2009)

3dsage said:


> crtecha said:
> 
> 
> > Im getting a case this weekend because of you, your setup is Sick looking and performing I might add
> ...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 14, 2009)

@3D do you still have your 720 BE?


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> @3D do you still have your 720 BE?



Its part of CDawall collection 
I'm working mad OT this whole week and next so I can have some extra Moneys for a GD70 and a 955B.E

I will also be selling all of my current Goodies, for some Sweet go to go prices.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 14, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Its part of CDawall collection
> I'm working mad OT this whole week and next so I can have some extra Moneys for a GD70 and a 955B.E
> 
> I will also be selling all of my current Goodies, for some Sweet go to go prices.



RIP 720BE (if CDawall has it i sure don't want any chip that he sells because of the voltage he runs them at cdawall sorry but i will never buy a CPU or ram from you everything else i'm cool with) 

a 955BE would be a sick chip hope you can get it and btw BEAT MY 3.5GHZ CLOCK PLEASE!!!
I want to see you beat beat 3.5ghz on your X2. You have a better cooling then i do so it should help (i used a Xiggy 1283) and you can use any mulity you want.


BTW when you want to sell something PM me with prices IF I HAVE SOME MONEY I MAY GET SOMETHING


----------



## cdawall (Apr 14, 2009)

got the 9950 today


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> RIP 720BE (if CDawall has it i sure don't want any chip that he sells because of the voltage he runs them at cdawall sorry but i will never buy a CPU or ram from you everything else i'm cool with)
> 
> a 955BE would be a sick chip hope you can get it and btw BEAT MY 3.5GHZ CLOCK PLEASE!!!
> I want to see you beat beat 3.5ghz on your X2. You have a better cooling then i do so it should help (i used a Xiggy 1283) and you can use any mulity you want.
> ...



-As long as I dont get any driving violation tickets, lol. I should have enough extra cash

- Im gonna try to beat the OC for sure tomorow. gonna grab me a bag of Ice and lay my Rads in it maybe it needs some colder temps. Cause my darn Mobo cant supply enough juice i'm capped at 1.55V

 -Yeah you got dibs on those ballistix if you want em, D9GKX's but theyre 2x512mb sticks. Just for Overclocking purposes I suppose. Same price Fits sold them to me for, its in one of the pm's I sent you BTW>

 -@CDAWALL's gear, So far everything i've gottn from him has been good. the 5400, V-Raptor and some 2x2gb HCF8 DDR3 sticks


----------



## cdawall (Apr 14, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Its part of CDawall collection
> I'm working mad OT this whole week and next so I can have some extra Moneys for a GD70 and a 955B.E
> 
> I will also be selling all of my current Goodies, for some Sweet go to go prices.



now its a collection rofl do i need to start signing things when i sell them?



p_o_s_pc said:


> RIP 720BE (if CDawall has it i sure don't want any chip that he sells because of the voltage he runs them at cdawall sorry but i will never buy a CPU or ram from you everything else i'm cool with)
> 
> a 955BE would be a sick chip hope you can get it and btw BEAT MY 3.5GHZ CLOCK PLEASE!!!
> I want to see you beat beat 3.5ghz on your X2. You have a better cooling then i do so it should help (i used a Xiggy 1283) and you can use any mulity you want.
> ...



if it isn't dead than i haven't pushed it that far


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 14, 2009)

CNN: "Mass Silicon Graves discovered in CDAWALLs backyard" 

As I remember I have your Rookie HCF8 sticks


----------



## cdawall (Apr 14, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Its part of CDawall collection
> I'm working mad OT this whole week and next so I can have some extra Moneys for a GD70 and a 955B.E
> 
> I will also be selling all of my current Goodies, for some Sweet go to go prices.





3dsage said:


> CNN: "Mass Silicon Graves discovered in CDAWALLs backyard"
> 
> As I remember I have your Rookie HCF8 sticks



yep i took a kit of 4x1GB up to 1800CL8 so far but those are gone


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 14, 2009)

@3d thx would like to get my hands on some D9s also what clocks you got on them?
@cdawall its not just you that i won't buy used CPUs from its everyone that i know likes high clock speeds thats why i won't buy used unless thats me vary last choice


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 14, 2009)

They should be at my doorstep by tomorow, if not weds. 
Fits said he got em to 1200mhz, not sure what timings though.

I will post up in Mullered Everest thread when I get them. Although its hard to get ram over 1030mhz on my setup cuz of the X2, I have to overclock the HT wall at 270ish.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 14, 2009)

3dsage said:


> They should be at my doorstep by tomorow, if not weds.
> Fits said he got em to 1200mhz, not sure what timings though.
> 
> I will post up in Mullered Everest thread when I get them. Although its hard to get ram over 1030mhz on my setup cuz of the X2, I have to overclock the HT wall at 270ish.



if thats the case then i am sure i can get then higher then 1030 I have already got ~1100 on my Patriot ram(Hynix ICS) I get 320+ht on my board with my 4850e and with my 5000+BE my old Nforce 430 gets 300-317 ht with the 5000+BE and my old Sempron(before your time of joining when i clocked my sempron 3200+(1.8ghz) to 3.2ghz on a BUDGET BOARD ) if you want to know about it PM me and i will link you to it but make it fast bout to go to bed got test tomorrow @ school


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 14, 2009)

ok now that you have it, bring some life to this thread CDAWall


----------



## cdawall (Apr 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ok now that you have it, bring some life to this thread CDAWall



send me a PSU i need a rig to run school stuff on so i can't exactly rip up my phenom II rig and i only have that PSU


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 14, 2009)

cdawall said:


> send me a PSU i need a rig to run school stuff on so i can't exactly rip up my phenom II rig and i only have that PSU



all I have to offer is another 9950 lol.  I'll be putting it up for sale tonight.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> all I have to offer is another 9950 lol.  I'll be putting it up for sale tonight.



bah i need to find a PSU if anyone wants to donate funds or a PSU you should pm me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 14, 2009)

cdawall said:


> bah i need to find a PSU if anyone wants to donate funds or a PSU you should pm me



I have one laying around as a spare, but it wont power your system.  Its a generic cheap 480w.  I just use it to test to see if the other PSU's are good when i'm repairing computers or what not.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I have one laying around as a spare, but it wont power your system.  Its a generic cheap 480w.  I just use it to test to see if the other PSU's are good when i'm repairing computers or what not.



all i need is $50 to pick up another rocketfish at work which is plenty to run just about anything. rails dip less than my PCP&C did so i'm happy that it will work lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 14, 2009)

cdawall said:


> all i need is $50 to pick up another rocketfish at work which is plenty to run just about anything. rails dip less than my PCP&C did so i'm happy that it will work lol



any old ladies walk around your community?  They gotta have something on them


----------



## cdawall (Apr 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> any old ladies walk around your community?  They gotta have something on them



rofl thats terrible


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 14, 2009)

sell your body cdawall

oh i'm sorry you said you need $50 I thought you ment 50 cents  well selling your body may get you $1 tops


----------



## cdawall (Apr 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> sell your body cdawall
> 
> oh i'm sorry you said you need $50 I thought you ment 50 cents  well selling your body may get you $1 tops



and this is why you dont get free things from me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 14, 2009)

cdawall said:


> and this is why you dont get free things from me



low blow


----------



## cdawall (Apr 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> low blow



ask freaksavior he has 3x2GB of HCF8 from me and several other things lol

oh well thinking about getting this pot


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 14, 2009)

Kind of looks like the one i am getting probably a little bit taller then that


----------



## cdawall (Apr 14, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Kind of looks like the one i am getting probably a little bit taller then that



well i got 4.9ghz on a 945ES using just this







http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1250509&postcount=1247


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 14, 2009)

LOL thats a step up for sure 

I almost did better then you with my 940 @ 3.818 on Wprime


----------



## cdawall (Apr 14, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> LOL thats a step up for sure
> 
> I almost did better then you with my 940 @ 3.818 on Wprime



my ram as running @800 3-3-3-8 on a bench that loves high bandwidth.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 14, 2009)

cdawall said:


> my ram as running @800 3-3-3-8 on a bench that loves high bandwidth.



That was with the 945ES?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 14, 2009)

so cda, you never told me.  How did you prep the rig for that? is that the factory heatsink without the fan?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 14, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> That was with the 945ES?



yes it was 955 hasn't had anything cold put on it yet



Chicken Patty said:


> so cda, you never told me.  How did you prep the rig for that? is that the factory heatsink without the fan?



yep it is that very thing


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 14, 2009)

cdawall said:


> yes it was 955 hasn't had anything cold put on it yet
> 
> 
> 
> yep it is that very thing



no prepping of the board or anthing, just simply placed the ice on the top and thats it?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> no prepping of the board or anthing, just simply placed the ice on the top and thats it?



no board has to be prepped or issues arise i got some of the foam padding with a sticky back ran that around the socket and on the backside over all of the electronics near the back plate.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 14, 2009)

Just a few i have been reading on

http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/showthread.php?t=125155

http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/showthread.php?t=124713


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 15, 2009)

cdawall said:


> and this is why you dont get free things from me



if you know me you would know that i wasn't being serious just joking around


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 15, 2009)

cdawall said:


> yes it was 955 hasn't had anything cold put on it yet
> 
> 
> 
> yep it is that very thing



would it work good if i was to put DICE on a Xiggy 1283 or would the heat pipes do something to it?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> would it work good if i was to put DICE on a Xiggy 1283 or would the heat pipes do something to it?



wouldn't work on the xiggy heat is designed to flow across fins on it not down like the AMD cooler


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 15, 2009)

cdawall said:


> wouldn't work on the xiggy heat is designed to flow across fins on it not down like the AMD cooler



so i would have to use the stock heatsink then.. i may not even try DICE sounds like too much work


----------



## cdawall (Apr 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> so i would have to use the stock heatsink then.. i may not even try DICE sounds like too much work



lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> so i would have to use the stock heatsink then.. i may not even try DICE sounds like too much work



i think I have a factory heatsink dude.  if you are interested in one in case you dont have it. as always we can work this out


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i think I have a factory heatsink dude.  if you are interested in one in case you dont have it. as always we can work this out



is yours better then one that comes with a 4850e?(its worse then one that comes with a 90nm chip) its the same as a Sempron cooler the cooler i have is alittle smaller then the one seen in the link below http://www.xsreviews.co.uk/reviews/cpus/amd-am2-3800-x2/2


btw someone in my family that buys my computer stuff most of the time wants to buy one of my dual cores,PSU,ram,mobo not sure what cpu and mobo he will pick but i don't think i am going to upgrade yet. the GF wants something shinny,gold and $$$ for her b-day


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 15, 2009)

Its this one
http://i.neoseeker.com/neo_image/161339/article/asus_m3a78-t_790gx_phenom_9950/amdhs1_thumb.jpg

cp i found this tut on prep the mb but its a little old and in spanish
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AeAzyEbwc5A&feature=related


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 15, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Its this one
> http://i.neoseeker.com/neo_image/161339/article/asus_m3a78-t_790gx_phenom_9950/amdhs1_thumb.jpg
> 
> cp i found this tut on prep the mb but its a little old and in spanish
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AeAzyEbwc5A&feature=related



thats beasty for a stock cooler  how much? I may get that cooler so i can put it in what ever rig i build for the person wanting me to build him a computer so i can keep my xiggy 1283


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thats beasty for a stock cooler  how much? I may get that cooler so i can put it in what ever rig i build for the person wanting me to build him a computer so i can keep my xiggy 1283



i think i have one laying around you could have it for $10 +ship or if shipping isnt expensive ill pay it
too much? i am bad with prices

P4 OC 5ghz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVSgtskg5sE&feature=related


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 15, 2009)

mine is the same as assasins, but it has more heatpipes I believe not sure.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 15, 2009)

i have a couple of the heatpipe coolers and a solid alum one i used the cheap solid alum one when i ran DICE


----------



## Meizuman (Apr 15, 2009)

crtecha said:


> Meizuman said:
> 
> 
> > So If I will still will kill u (wait, what?)
> ...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> mine is the same as assasins, but it has more heatpipes I believe not sure.



how much you looking for? I don't want to give up my Xiggy for someone that won't be overclocking at all and doesn't game much so something like that is all i would really need for him.btw how is the noise on it? it has to be close to silent (he hates noise from computers)


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how much you looking for? I don't want to give up my Xiggy for someone that won't be overclocking at all and doesn't game much so something like that is all i would really need for him.btw how is the noise on it? it has to be close to silent (he hates noise from computers)



its never been used so idk


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> RIP 720BE (if CDawall has it i sure don't want any chip that he sells because of the voltage he runs them at cdawall sorry but i will never buy a CPU or ram from you everything else i'm cool with)
> 
> a 955BE would be a sick chip hope you can get it and btw BEAT MY 3.5GHZ CLOCK PLEASE!!!
> I want to see you beat beat 3.5ghz on your X2. You have a better cooling then i do so it should help (i used a Xiggy 1283) and you can use any mulity you want.
> ...



 I got it bro Thanks for the shove
3.523GHZ
 all it needed was some cold, I dropped my Black Ice Gt 240 in a bucket of ice water, I even was able to run a 17x multi for a bit






[url]http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/546926.png[/url]

Temps where showing between -3C and -7C, I know my sensors are off but they usually show 8C and 10C ish range


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 15, 2009)

nice job 3d only way for me to beat that is DICE  but i don't feel like setting up my board so i can use it.


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> nice job 3d only way for me to beat that is DICE  but i don't feel like setting up my board so i can use it.



Thanks man  Just give a go man, get extreme. I bet that 4850 will hit 4GHZ.
I dont think has ever been done on TPU, an X2 @ 4GHZ.

BTW This cpu clocked higher than my 9950 by like 50mhz


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 15, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Thanks man  Just give a go man, get extreme. I bet that 4850 will hit 4GHZ.
> I dont think has ever been done on TPU, an X2 @ 4GHZ.
> 
> BTW This cpu clocked higher than my 9950 by like 50mhz



i think i can get it to 4ghz too this chip is such a beast i mean 1.57v 3.5ghz 3.4ghz benchable at 1.58v on AIR if i had water or better then i could see 3.5ghz benchable and 4ghz for CPU-Z in reach. anyways off to bed for me and nice clocking bro


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i think i can get it to 4ghz too this chip is such a beast i mean 1.57v 3.5ghz 3.4ghz benchable at 1.58v on AIR if i had water or better then i could see 3.5ghz benchable and 4ghz for CPU-Z in reach. anyways off to be for me and nice clocking bro


I know man, if you that thing on water you could probably hit 3.6 or 3.7 with a bit more voltage I bet.
See u around man


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 15, 2009)

3dsage said:


> I know man, if you that thing on water you could probably hit 3.6 or 3.7 with a bit more voltage I bet.
> See u around man



me too bro. see you around


----------



## crtecha (Apr 15, 2009)

I cant for the life of me get past 3.25.  Anyone wanna do some hand holding and help me get to 3.3?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 15, 2009)

crtecha said:


> I cant for the life of me get past 3.25.  Anyone wanna do some hand holding and help me get to 3.3?



what are your settings?  how much vcore?


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 15, 2009)

how are you clocking ? just jumping into fsb or cpu multi?


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 15, 2009)

crtecha said:


> I cant for the life of me get past 3.25.  Anyone wanna do some hand holding and help me get to 3.3?


give us your settings to look at before we go on please


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 16, 2009)

hey bro what ccc you using now?
im on the latest and love it!


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 16, 2009)

5000 fukin post's D!!!! just to add..... With Ketchup? ROLMFAO!!!! Awsome!


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 16, 2009)

FINALLY!!!! a new bios for the 79-T
check out its update..... dam i hope it includes the 940 for the ACC
Please God let it work for what i need it to do lol..... ok going to flash brb


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 16, 2009)

well no luck.... acc on auto and system wont even come close to booting 
i had a glimmer of hope it might work on the PII 940's but like CP told me a while back its more less built into the chip 
oh well lets see if i can squuuuease a tad more outta this thing!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> hey bro what ccc you using now?
> im on the latest and love it!



me???


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> me???


Yeah you, how many others i call bro in here?
but any way this is the problem.... I flashed the new bios....
I hate it!!! 
But now i cant flash back to the older bios.....

Is there a way I can edit the bios file so it loads off a flash drive?

Otherwise im getting this
*Bios Version is OLDER Than current ver*
And cannot load.....any Help?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 16, 2009)

gotta flash in dos with a force flash


and i have 2 pots on the way one copper/alu the other all alum


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 16, 2009)

cdawall said:


> gotta flash in dos with a force flash
> 
> 
> and i have 2 pots on the way one copper/alu the other all alum


ok how do i gointo Dos and what do i need and how do i use it CDA?
Thanks


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 16, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> well no luck.... acc on auto and system wont even come close to booting
> i had a glimmer of hope it might work on the PII 940's but like CP told me a while back its more less built into the chip
> oh well lets see if i can squuuuease a tad more outta this thing!!!



Yeah, I just found out about v803 today too from H82LUZ73 http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1324537&postcount=32 apparently work alright with the 9950.

I'm still on v403...should I flash to v803?? Maybe I'll try it this weekend and try to get 3.2 stable with my 9850.



fullinfusion said:


> Yeah you, how many others i call bro in here?



Yeah CP, he calls me dude.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2009)

yo Brad, sorry I couldn't respond any earlier.  CDawall is correct.  Need to do it by DOS, I myself don't know how to do it.

Hey any of you know if using ACC on Phenom II helps?


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yo Brad, sorry I couldn't respond any earlier.  CDawall is correct.  Need to do it by DOS, I myself don't know how to do it.
> 
> Hey any of you know if using ACC on Phenom II helps?



it was built into the chip if you use it , it dosent boot or on mine atleast 
except for the 720BE and the 4th core


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> it was built into the chip if you use it , it dosent boot or on mine atleast
> except for the 720BE and the 4th core



 thanks. just wondering.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 16, 2009)

So do you think I should move up in the bios version or not? Dave,  I know that you said you tried others and v403 was the best with the 9850, but I'm just wondering if I should go v803 and test again. Maybe I'll get better results.

Has anybody else tried v803 it with the 9850 or the 9950?


----------



## crtecha (Apr 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> what are your settings?  how much vcore?



232mhz x 14multi

ht link is at 2000mhz

v core is stock at 1.35 i think. 

ram is at 460mhz  

I'm sorry I dont have the internet.  But I can take a bunch of screen shots and throw them on a flash too if needed.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yo Brad, sorry I couldn't respond any earlier.  CDawall is correct.  Need to do it by DOS, I myself don't know how to do it.
> 
> Hey any of you know if using ACC on Phenom II helps?


Well i was able to flash back to the 0703 bios...
this is how i did it, so this is for ppl like me that dont know how to flash in DOS using a memory stick
1st download this utility http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=197 and install it
2nd download this http://www.lowfps.com/downloads/bootable_usb.zip and select the DOS file and extract to wherever you want...
next your going to need the Engineering Edition of AFUDOS get it here http://www.fileden.com/files/2006/8/19/174415/AFUDOS229ES.zip this is the key to flashing back to an earlier bios ver.

Plug in your flash drive and run HP usb disk icon,  


make sure you have boxes Quick format checked as well as Create DOS start up disk, now you need to add the DOS folder in the box below where it says Using DOS system files located at....
when its done you need to drag n drop the AFUDOS.EXE file and the bios rom you want to flash back to on the memory stick....
now your ready to flash.....
Next restart your rig and press F8 and select your memory stick.....
now thats done you need to type in the following
afudos /i0703.rom       (or whatever bios rom # you want to flash) and press enter....
thats it... just let it do her thing and your now back in buisness


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yo Brad, sorry I couldn't respond any earlier.  CDawall is correct.  Need to do it by DOS, I myself don't know how to do it.
> 
> Hey any of you know if using ACC on Phenom II helps?


wont even boot even with acc on auto even at stock speeds


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> So do you think I should move up in the bios version or not? Dave,  I know that you said you tried others and v403 was the best with the 9850, but I'm just wondering if I should go v803 and test again. Maybe I'll get better results.
> 
> Has anybody else tried v803 it with the 9850 or the 9950?



bro back then the latest BIOS was 0603   im sure the new BIOSES are much better.  Try it out and let me know.



crtecha said:


> 232mhz x 14multi
> 
> ht link is at 2000mhz
> 
> ...



why dont you try to use the multi to overclock and see if you can go over 3.25ghz like that.

However for 3.3 GHz i needed 1.5v on the core, and about 1.45v for 3.25ghz.  So adding voltage might fix your issue.  try it out and let us know, watch your temps.


----------



## crtecha (Apr 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> bro back then the latest BIOS was 0603   im sure the new BIOSES are much better.  Try it out and let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The first thing I did when I got my phenom was hop the multi to 16.
I never did find out what my highest fsb was.....  Soo ill do that tonight.


BOSS!!!!!!!!  I got it to 3.3ghz last night I was 16x207  volts @ 1.4
I ran 1m of pi in 24sec's.  I forgot my flash drive soo I'll update with some screen shots on Monday.  The thing is though after I restarted it would blue screen.  My temps only got to 55c on load .   I think that its either the fact I'm new to OC'n quads or my board is limiting me.  Damn gigabytes are strange though I have to take it to dinner and a movie just to get it to post


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> bro back then the latest BIOS was 0603   im sure the new BIOSES are much better.  Try it out and let me know.



Okay...lol. Thanks bro. I guess I've been too taken by the beauty of Crysis and Crysis Warhead to noticew there were new BIOS updates . I'll take a break from that after Saturday. Today's my birthday and I plan on being mildly inebriated for 24 hours straight and I've learned the hard way not to play with computer bioses or hardware in that state!!  



Chicken Patty said:


> (@ crtecha)why dont you try to use the multi to overclock and see if you can go over 3.25ghz like that.
> 
> However for 3.3 GHz i needed 1.5v on the core, and about 1.45v for 3.25ghz.  So adding voltage might fix your issue.  try it out and let us know, watch your temps.





crtecha said:


> The first thing I did when I got my phenom was hop the multi to 16.
> I never did find out what my highest fsb was.....  Soo ill do that tonight.
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats crtecha. I was never brave enough to go past 1.45v vCore on my chip so I never broke 3.2Ghz with my 9850 but CP is right, if you BSOD the up the vCore one notch at a time and it should stop. And keep a good eye on the temps.

I'll post any new results over in the 9850 thread as soon as I flash my bios. I'm getting braver cuz I'm all caught up on bills now so if I blow my 9850 I'll just go and get the PII 955!!!


----------



## crtecha (Apr 17, 2009)

Awesome and thanks.   I think if I upgrade my board and go with WC'n I can do more.  Im ready for a PII already though hahahha I dont think Ive had my 9950 two months yet 


Happy Birthday dude!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 17, 2009)

crtecha said:


> The first thing I did when I got my phenom was hop the multi to 16.
> I never did find out what my highest fsb was.....  Soo ill do that tonight.
> 
> 
> ...



Told you bro, voltage stabilizes things, but as everything in this world, too much is bad!



ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Okay...lol. Thanks bro. I guess I've been too taken by the beauty of Crysis and Crysis Warhead to noticew there were new BIOS updates . I'll take a break from that after Saturday. Today's my birthday and I plan on being mildly inebriated for 24 hours straight and I've learned the hard way not to play with computer bioses or hardware in that state!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Of course I was right pffft     yeah bro when i saw he had vcore at default I said to myself, problem found hahaha.  By the way 3.25ghz at 1.3v thats awesome!! 


*and HAPPY BIRTH DAY DUDE!!!!!!!!*


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 17, 2009)

Im starting to smell a 3.5GHz chip in here


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 17, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Im starting to smell a 3.5GHz chip in here



crt's???


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> crt's???


Yeah im thinking with good cooling and a set of Hugh gonads he could.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Yeah im thinking with good cooling and a set of Hugh gonads he could.



I agree


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I agree


Hey CP what program can i run for memory benchin?
I just popped in my last two tracers along side the Reaper ram..... im running 6GB's now... just playing around but it seems faster yet...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Hey CP what program can i run for memory benchin?
> I just popped in my last two tracers along side the Reaper ram..... im running 6GB's now... just playing around but it seems faster yet...



bro everest????


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2009)

I just got a nice idea for my rig


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 18, 2009)

is this any good? I dont have any other marks saved to compare  
http://img.techpowerup.org/090417/ee.jpg


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey!! why doesn't my photo show up in my post?
Its just showing a link..... is it a TPU thing going on?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2009)

you didnt put the IMG tags or whatever that is.

As far as good or not, dont seem bad, but I dont have any saved neither


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090417/ee400.jpg



there you go, good job!


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I just got a nice idea for my rig


ok and whats that?..... why you playing with us?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2009)

what do you guys think if I hook this up to my rig, would it help temps???


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> there you go, good job!


sooooo.... what ya think?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> ok and whats that?..... why you playing with us?



thinking of removing my HDD cage and putting a 140mm rad in the front of the case   use it for my mobo.  Wacha think?


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> what do you guys think if I hook this up to my rig, would it help temps???
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090417/P4172900resized.jpg


I knew your were different David..... but now im thinking you need serious help buddie lol... jj
What the fuck you putting that on?


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> thinking of removing my HDD cage and putting a 140mm rad in the front of the case   use it for my mobo.  Wacha think?


nice.... i want photos lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> I knew your were different David..... but now im thinking you need serious help buddie lol... jj
> What the fuck you putting that on?




  1997 Eagle Talon AWD 



fullinfusion said:


> nice.... i want photos lol



Ill get some like always, just won't be soon, I would need to buy a rad and a pump and reservoir.  Save this project for later on


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 18, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090417/ee400.jpg


Hey WHAT ya think bro? lol..... god its gotta be a friday


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Hey WHAT ya think bro? lol..... god its gotta be a friday



bro I dont know, I dont have any to compare it to.   Wait a minute.  My amd rig is running brb


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> bro I dont know, I dont have any to compare it to.   Wait a minute.  My amd rig is running brb


K, koo; bro..... and CD sent me some pix of Everest with the 955 and ddr3 dimm's..... its giving me a should i or shouldn't i about doing to ddr3 mobo and 955 cpu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> K, koo; bro..... and CD sent me some pix of Everest with the 955 and ddr3 dimm's..... its giving me a should i or shouldn't i about doing to ddr3 mobo and 955 cpu



bro something is up with my amd rig, it just dont perform as well as it should.  the results were horrible, I dont even wanna post them.


----------



## Meizuman (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh shit! Have you seen this?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=544363

"Submitted by stunned_guy first quad core test @ 1.488"

If that's true... less than 1.5Vcore... nevermind a golden... must be a *crystal* chip


----------



## cdawall (Apr 20, 2009)

Meizuman said:


> Oh shit! Have you seen this?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=544363
> 
> "Submitted by stunned_guy first quad core test @ 1.488"
> ...



i call BS


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 20, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Im starting to smell a 3.5GHz chip in here



I Hope he can pull it off , I was about 20 or 30 MHZ's away from 3.5GHZ with that chip .


----------



## crtecha (Apr 20, 2009)

Morning fella's.  I played with it a little this weekend went for a different approach.  I was going for 500mhz 1:2 with my ram.  I had it at 250mhz with a 12x multi.   I had it running superPI in 25sec's.  What do you guys recommend I set my HT link and the Multi for it?  I'm not used to playing with those setting soo if anyone is familar with my BIOS.  "Gigabtye F6".   I think I can get it to 3.5 too!!!   You guys are great and thank you for  all your help thus far


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2009)

crtecha said:


> Morning fella's.  I played with it a little this weekend went for a different approach.  I was going for 500mhz 1:2 with my ram.  I had it at 250mhz with a 12x multi.   I had it running superPI in 25sec's.  What do you guys recommend I set my HT link and the Multi for it?  I'm not used to playing with those setting soo if anyone is familar with my BIOS.  "Gigabtye F6".   I think I can get it to 3.5 too!!!   You guys are great and thank you for  all your help thus far



I wish I was familiar with the BIOS bro, but never tweaked with a gigabyte bro.


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey guys i'm back in the 9950 club for a little while  Also got me some Tracker's (D9GKX's) to pair up with this chip.
Hopefully this one clocks as good as Meizumans.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2009)

congrats 3dsage, did you mean you got tracers??


----------



## crtecha (Apr 21, 2009)

So I got it to 

3.25ghz
13x multi
250mhz fsb

I had my ram running at 1ghz 1:2
and shaved a second of my PI scores.

I cant seem to get any higher than 3.3.  I had my core voltage as high as 1.48 then I had a couple issues where I couldn't boot.  I had to use xpress recovery in my BIOS to get it to boot all the way.  

I've been looking through this guide to kinda of guide me.






So if any of your guys with gigabyte boards and a 9950 wanna help a brotha out with some tips on getting a little higher clock I would greatly appreciate it.


Also any suggestion on hardware upgrading would be helpful two.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 21, 2009)

crtecha said:


> So I got it to
> 
> 3.25ghz
> 13x multi
> ...



Nice oc 

i would recommend a phenom 2 IE: 940 or the 955 they show big improvement


----------



## crtecha (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks assassin48.  I'm looking into the P2 once I upgrade my board.  I have three to choose from what do you guys think.

MSI 790FX-GD70
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130223
ASUS M4A78-E 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131368
DFI LP DK 790FXB-M3H5
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136067


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 21, 2009)

crtecha said:


> Thanks assassin48.  I'm looking into the P2 once I upgrade my board.  I have three to choose from what do you guys think.
> 
> MSI 790FX-GD70
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130223
> ...



Its close i say
msi vs asus
with the msi you have to get DDR3 
the asus is DDR2

theres also a DDR3 asus board i was looking at 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131363

if you want DDR3 go with MSI GD70


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 21, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Its close i say
> msi vs asus
> with the msi you have to get DDR3
> the asus is DDR2
> ...



Asus is good. I just flashed my bios to 803 on my M3A79-T Deluxe (the M4A79-T's little DDR2 brother) and got my oc from 3.0 to 3.1Ghz and my memory is now running 1071Mhz @ 5-5-5-15-2T without a hitch! 


I'll agree with assassin though, with Asus the AM3 chips are backwards compatible mening you can put the AM3 chips in an Asus AM2+ DDR2 board. But if you want Asus and DDR3 I'd go M4A79-T Deluxe.


Or the MSI GD70 if you plan on running 4 vid cards!! (sexy board)


----------



## crtecha (Apr 21, 2009)

Noted.  I actually meant to link m4a79-t deluxe.  I think that is what I will be getting in the near future.  I cant wait I almost have my rig complete. Well for now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2009)

good job crt   its hard to get a 9950 higher than what you did.  Note for 3.3 Ghz i needed 1.525v, but i was water cooled


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> congrats 3dsage, did you mean you got tracers??



Lol, yeah Tracers

@Crtecha Do you have ACC enabled? If not set it to +2 per core. Also what CP said is about right with that chip also it needs at least 1.525V to get over 3.3GHZ.

It has it in it, I used to bench at 3.4GHZ with it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 22, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Lol, yeah Tracers
> 
> @Crtecha Do you have ACC enabled? If not set it to +2 per core. Also what CP said is about right with that chip also it needs at least 1.525V to get over 3.3GHZ.
> 
> It has it in it, I used to bench at 3.4GHZ with it.



since I have the Phenom II, I keep forgetting about ACC when helping others out.  good thinking


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> since I have the Phenom II, I keep forgetting about ACC when helping others out.  good thinking



You cant forget your Phenom roots 
I forget also, but when I couldnt get past 3.1ghz yesterday. 
I was like oh yea ACC, then BAM! 3.3GHZ like Nada

 now comes the hard part, getting it to 3.5GHZ:shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 22, 2009)

3dsage said:


> You cant forget your Phenom roots
> I forget also, but when I couldnt get past 3.1ghz yesterday.
> I was like oh yea ACC, then BAM! 3.3GHZ like Nada
> 
> now comes the hard part, getting it to 3.5GHZ:shadedshu





yeah bro i just saw the screenie at the first page.  I did 3.4 GHz at 1.424v.  Oh memories, im in love again lol. 


Then i remembered my 9850   3.6 GHz at 1.424v, then I am now deeply in love


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah bro i just saw the screenie at the first page.  I did 3.4 GHz at 1.424v.  Oh memories, im in love again lol.
> 
> 
> Then i remembered my 9850   3.6 GHz at 1.424v, then I am now deeply in love



Yeah you had a SWEET 9850, did you kill it in the end


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 22, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Yeah you had a SWEET 9850, did you kill it in the end



booting into windows at 3.8 ghz 1.6v, died, probably got too hot.  it booted in and gave errors and crashed, it even started to crash at default settings.  I put in my old athlon, and the errors went away.  Then I bought the 9950 that I just sold.


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> booting into windows at 3.8 ghz 1.6v, died, probably got too hot.  it booted in and gave errors and crashed, it even started to crash at default settings.  I put in my old athlon, and the errors went away.  Then I bought the 9950 that I just sold.



Soldier lost in combat is always honorable, he went down for a great cause

You sold the 9950 for a great price man 

Im gonna hook someone up with a great price for this 9950 as well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 22, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Soldier lost in combat is always honorable, he went down for a great cause
> 
> You sold the 9950 for a great price man
> 
> Im gonna hook someone up with a great price for this 9950 as well.



I agree, I still have my 9850 

as far as the 9950, yeah man great price it was.  It lasted up for sale like 15 minutes 

i linked the guy to this thread, hopefully he'll post his results here


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah bro i just saw the screenie at the first page.  I did 3.4 GHz at 1.424v.  Oh memories, im in love again lol.
> 
> 
> Then i remembered my 9850   3.6 GHz at 1.424v, then I am now deeply in love



Okay, nuff!!   It was definitely a cherry CP!!



Chicken Patty said:


> booting into windows at 3.8 ghz 1.6v, died, probably got too hot.  it booted in and gave errors and crashed, it even started to crash at default settings.  I put in my old athlon, and the errors went away.  Then I bought the 9950 that I just sold.





3dsage said:


> Soldier lost in combat is always honorable, he went down for a great cause



Yeah, that great cause was so I don't try pushing past 3.4Ghz!!


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 22, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Okay, nuff!!   It was definitely a cherry CP!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





IMO 3.5GHZ and above on a Phenom I is a great feat, even worth roasting a cpu. Just to show that CPUZ screenie


----------



## King_Jay16 (Apr 22, 2009)

i got my 9950 up to 3.4ghz temps were still great, but wasnt that stable, havent tried going up there since lol, bn busy working on my hd4870 lol, have it running at 840mhz core and 1125mhz memory on stock voltage, going higher tonight. 

bt for my 9950 i had to use 1.48v to get to 3.4ghz. mine wasnt cherry picked lol


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 22, 2009)

King_Jay16 said:


> i got my 9950 up to 3.4ghz temps were still great, but wasnt that stable, havent tried going up there since lol, bn busy working on my hd4870 lol, have it running at 840mhz core and 1125mhz memory on stock voltage, going higher tonight.
> 
> bt for my 9950 i had to use 1.48v to get to 3.4ghz. mine wasnt cherry picked lol



 Yes indeed, damn low v's for 3.4ghz.
Nice OC on that 4870


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 22, 2009)

King_Jay16 said:


> i got my 9950 up to 3.4ghz temps were still great, but wasnt that stable, havent tried going up there since lol, bn busy working on my hd4870 lol, have it running at 840mhz core and 1125mhz memory on stock voltage, going higher tonight.
> 
> bt for my 9950 i had to use 1.48v to get to 3.4ghz. mine wasnt cherry picked lol



Nice oc on that 9950 with that voltage.

The cherry we were talkin' bout was CP's 9850BE. he got it up to 3.6Ghz, lc'd mind you but still!

Welcome to TPU btw!!


----------



## King_Jay16 (Apr 22, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Yes indeed, damn low v's for 3.4ghz.
> Nice OC on that 4870



thanks man, yea low volts for that 3.4ghz will try again soon tho. lol, i got my hd4870 up to 880mhz core my memory aint stable over 1120mhz, trying to get up to 900mhz core, (wont be b upgrading for now lol, want to see if i can give the 4890's a run for their clocks lol while on stock cooling) im using a soft volt mod to get those clocks tho.


----------



## King_Jay16 (Apr 22, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Nice oc on that 9950 with that voltage.
> 
> The cherry we were talkin' bout was CP's 9850BE. he got it up to 3.6Ghz, lc'd mind you but still!
> 
> Welcome to TPU btw!!



yea i know that u guys were talking about the 9850.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 22, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Okay, nuff!!   It was definitely a cherry CP!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha maybe bro, but amd hooked it up then, I had no idea!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 22, 2009)

here it is one more time, I feel better now 


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=425352


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> here it is one more time, I feel better now
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=425352



Haha! Good to see again!  

I'm thinking of dropping the divider on my memory back down to 1:2 from 3:8 and pushing my fsb up. I'm sure I can hit 3.3Mhz stable with my 9850. Not sure about 3.4 I'll surely have to pass 1.5vCore for that  Just need to wait until the 955BE is on order then I'll start pushing!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 22, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Haha! Good to see again!
> 
> I'm thinking of dropping the divider on my memory back down to 1:2 from 3:8 and pushing my fsb up. I'm sure I can hit 3.3Mhz stable with my 9850. Not sure about 3.4 I'll surely have to pass 1.5vCore for that  Just need to wait until the 955BE is on order then I'll start pushing!



bro, you have no idea man.  It takes so much tweaking to get it right.  the 9850 I had was an amazing CPU, it was not hard to overclock at all.  At 3.55 GHz I had amazing stability for benchmarks.  3.4 GHz was rock solid stable at 1.392v.  However my 9950 was a pain in the butt, but after months and months, I got the sweet spot of the CPU and got it stable at 3.3 GHz 1.525v.  Benchmarked at 3.4 GHz 1.55v.  But bro it takes tons and tons of tweaks and different settings.  Trial and error is a must do, after all, it feels good when you do nail that overclock you were looking for


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> bro, you have no idea man.  It takes so much tweaking to get it right.  the 9850 I had was an amazing CPU, it was not hard to overclock at all.  At 3.55 GHz I had amazing stability for benchmarks.  3.4 GHz was rock solid stable at 1.392v.  However my 9950 was a pain in the butt, but after months and months, I got the sweet spot of the CPU and got it stable at 3.3 GHz 1.525v.  Benchmarked at 3.4 GHz 1.55v.  But bro it takes tons and tons of tweaks and different settings.  Trial and error is a must do, after all, it feels good when you do nail that overclock you were looking for



Yup. I'm still learning. I took a break from tweaking with a happy stable 3.0 and since I flashed the bios I got into again yesterday. I actually managed to get to 3.1 on 1.3v but then I pushed further with the multi and chip wouldn't let me do it again now it's got to be at 1.375 :shadedshu but at least it's stable.  I'll have to see what I can do with the fsb.

Weren't you cooling with liquid on your 9850? Wasn't that the chip that also went down with your M3A79-T?


----------



## crtecha (Apr 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> good job crt   its hard to get a 9950 higher than what you did.  Note for 3.3 Ghz i needed 1.525v, but i was water cooled





3dsage said:


> Lol, yeah Tracers
> 
> @Crtecha Do you have ACC enabled? If not set it to +2 per core. Also what CP said is about right with that chip also it needs at least 1.525V to get over 3.3GHZ.
> 
> It has it in it, I used to bench at 3.4GHZ with it.




Morning guys.  

I got my 4850's yesterday soo I did little overclocking.  But I did try to get it up over 3.3.  Not much luck but I also did put forth a lot of effort.  I have it running at 3.0ghz right now and will continue my quest for 3.5. 

3dsage I havent been able to find acc in my BIOS.  I dont know if im just over looking it or what.  Also I have the SB600 and I dont think that it supports ACC.  The board is really funny though as it takes some clocks and has no issues then I'll reboot a few times and then I cant get in my BIOS or get it to boot for a few minutes.  

The best thing is I was really worried about my temps sky rocketing running xfire but I had no gain in temps at all!!!   Soo I going to begin pricing stuff to WC.  I have to sit atleast 3.4ghz on air before I can justify the WC set up.  Kinda want to prove myself


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 22, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Yup. I'm still learning. I took a break from tweaking with a happy stable 3.0 and since I flashed the bios I got into again yesterday. I actually managed to get to 3.1 on 1.3v but then I pushed further with the multi and chip wouldn't let me do it again now it's got to be at 1.375 :shadedshu but at least it's stable.  I'll have to see what I can do with the fsb.
> 
> Weren't you cooling with liquid on your 9850? Wasn't that the chip that also went down with your M3A79-T?



the 9850 was under water and so was my 9950.  But the M3A79-T went down because I damaged the PCB putting a waterblock on.  Wasnt due to stress or overclocking or anything like that.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> the 9850 was under water and so was my 9950.  But the M3A79-T went down because I damaged the PCB putting a waterblock on.  Wasnt due to stress or overclocking or anything like that.



Ahhh, okay. 

I was retroreading today in the low voltage 9850 thread and came across the parts where you, full and kei were all on about lapping the cpu....I'm like hahaha...I was just thinking of buying a kicka$$ rig at that point!! Now that I got it I've been secretly thinking about lapping my cpu (and heatsink base) seeing as my load temps are 52-54C. I heard and 10 degree difference even on air....: Check my comments on the vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5L1s1-nXj0o&feature=channel

Cheers CP (with Ketchup)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Ahhh, okay.
> 
> I was retroreading today in the low voltage 9850 thread and came across the parts where you, full and kei were all on about lapping the cpu....I'm like hahaha...I was just thinking of buying a kicka$$ rig at that point!! Now that I got it I've been secretly thinking about lapping my cpu (and heatsink base) seeing as my load temps are 52-54C. I heard and 10 degree difference even on air....: Check my comments on the vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5L1s1-nXj0o&feature=channel
> 
> Cheers CP (with Ketchup)



yeah bro, it was a few pages of peple just following kei and lapping.  I didn't do a great job, first time ever.  however I still saw like a 5ºc drop in temps .


----------



## crtecha (Apr 23, 2009)

I got it to 3.4 last night through AOD ran PI up until the 17th loop then crashed.  I'm getting 3.5 you just wait


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 23, 2009)

crtecha said:


> I got it to 3.4 last night through AOD ran PI up until the 17th loop then crashed.  I'm getting 3.5 you just wait




Are you using aod  v3.0?


----------



## crtecha (Apr 23, 2009)

No actually v2.1.6  I didnt know there was a newer one.  I just pulled mine from AMD's site.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 23, 2009)

The ph ii 955 came out so the took out the newer version of it

Check the site again maybe its on there



I would check but I am on a itouch


----------



## crtecha (Apr 23, 2009)

All I see listed on the site is the 2.1.6.  I actually need to not use it.  I never felt that my clocks were ever truely stable using OC apps.  It sucks cause I was running at 16.5 multi right at 3.4 but I cant set that multi in my BIOS and boot to that.  It will blue screen on the second loop of the vista progress bar like clock work.  I actually found out too that I have two bad fan connections on my board which I dont know when or how that happened.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2009)

good job crt, you are almost there.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 23, 2009)

Got your rad bro and thanks!!! I NOW HAVE SOMETHING TO DO tonight


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Got your rad bro and thanks!!! I NOW HAVE SOMETHING TO DO tonight



thanks dude, let me know how the temps are, hopefully they are better bro.  How ya like the fittings?


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 24, 2009)

crtecha said:


> All I see listed on the site is the 2.1.6.  I actually need to not use it.  I never felt that my clocks were ever truely stable using OC apps.  It sucks cause I was running at 16.5 multi right at 3.4 but I cant set that multi in my BIOS and boot to that.  It will blue screen on the second loop of the vista progress bar like clock work.  I actually found out too that I have two bad fan connections on my board which I dont know when or how that happened.



I know what you mean about OC apps, but AOD is a great app man. Just give it a shot, you'll see its really useful. Esp for pinpointing sweet spots for benching.

Also about ACC, SB600 doesnt support it. But hell you already hit 3.4GHZ so you need not worry


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah bro, it was a few pages of peple just following kei and lapping.  I didn't do a great job, first time ever.  however I still saw like a 5ºc drop in temps .



I saw about the same drop as you on both CPUs that i lapped. What grit did you use(end with) I started with 300 then 800 then 1000 then 1500 ended with 2000


----------



## cdawall (Apr 24, 2009)

9950 + -40C = no post


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 24, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I saw about the same drop as you on both CPUs that i lapped. What grit did you use(end with) I started with 300 then 800 then 1000 then 1500 ended with 2000



i used the exam same method.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 24, 2009)

cdawall said:


> 9950 + -40C = no post



DICE?


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> thanks dude, let me know how the temps are, hopefully they are better bro.  How ya like the fittings?


Well the temps are fucking SWEET!!!!! Im running the cpu test in an infinate loop on mark06 and the highest it hit was 42c 
And i love how easy it is to purge the air outta the rad compared to the TT rad..... and I love the fittings..... it makes things sooooo much easier..... but talk about a mission finding metric screws to mount it.... but its all hooked up and all i gotta say is..... FUCKIN EH!!!! haha sorry about the lang ppl


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 24, 2009)

what would be better for cooling..... a fan blowing through the rad or drawing it through?
its at the moment drawing air just cus i like having a air filter keeping the fins clean


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 24, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> what would be better for cooling..... a fan blowing through the rad or drawing it through?
> its at the moment drawing air just cus i like having a air filter keeping the fins clean



It all depends 
Just do push then do pull then do a push/pull and see which one gives you better results


----------



## cdawall (Apr 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> DICE?



yep so chip is FS now i think


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 24, 2009)

cdawall said:


> yep so chip is FS now i think


?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 24, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> ?



didn't do what i wanted so i'm going to sell it cheap


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 24, 2009)

cdawall said:


> 9950 + -40C = no post


Mooooore VOLTAGE lol.... ya gota warm her up to put out CD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 24, 2009)

hey Brad, on my i7 rig I saw about a 5ºc drop across all cores with the fans in push rather than pull.  Try it out.  what were your temps before?


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey Brad, on my i7 rig I saw about a 5ºc drop across all cores with the fans in push rather than pull.  Try it out.  what were your temps before?


Idle @ 34-36C.... fan pulling.
now it's 28-32C with your rad 
Im thinking tomorrow I'll pick up a tube of AS5 and pull the water block off and install those 1/2" cpu block fittings you put in?
think it'll make a biger drop in temps?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 24, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Idle @ 34-36C.... fan pulling.
> now it's 28-32C with your rad
> Im thinking tomorrow I'll pick up a tube of AS5 and pull the water block off and install those 1/2" cpu block fittings you put in?
> think it'll make a biger drop in temps?



you'll need some 1/2" tubing though.  you got some?


----------



## crtecha (Apr 24, 2009)

3dsage said:


> I know what you mean about OC apps, but AOD is a great app man. Just give it a shot, you'll see its really useful. Esp for pinpointing sweet spots for benching.
> 
> Also about ACC, SB600 doesnt support it. But hell you already hit 3.4GHZ so you need not worry



Alright ill sit and play with it this weekend.  Do you know how I can run a clock while in windows with AOD but if I set it to the same specs in my BIOS it wont boot?  Sometimes wont even post.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 24, 2009)

crtecha said:


> Alright ill sit and play with it this weekend.  Do you know how I can run a clock while in windows with AOD but if I set it to the same specs in my BIOS it wont boot?  Sometimes wont even post.



its better to of I the bios 

The reason it won't let you boot with the same setings on aod is because you are already in windows 
it takes more of tweaks to get windows to load on a stable oc thats why IMO bios is better plus I don't trust overclocking apps except CCC


----------



## crtecha (Apr 24, 2009)

Thats how I've felt about it.  I do like being able to up my multi a half step or so while in my OS thats always been pretty nice.  Anyways last night I got it to 3.4 again with AOD.  I just set my multi to 17 and raised my volts to 1.425.  It made it about 20 seconds then bsod'd.  So tonight im going to try to up the volts some more to get it stable because I can run 4m of PI at 3.3ghz which is a big improvement for me.  My temps dont seem to get any higher than 58-60c on load even at 3.3 soo I think I still have some head room with my temps.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 24, 2009)

crtecha said:


> Thats how I've felt about it.  I do like being able to up my multi a half step or so while in my OS thats always been pretty nice.  Anyways last night I got it to 3.4 again with AOD.  I just set my multi to 17 and raised my volts to 1.425.  It made it about 20 seconds then bsod'd.  So tonight im going to try to up the volts some more to get it stable because I can run 4m of PI at 3.3ghz which is a big improvement for me.  My temps dont seem to get any higher than 58-60c on load even at 3.3 soo I think I still have some head room with my temps.



thats hot 
your on water right?


----------



## crtecha (Apr 24, 2009)

No just a Antec 900 stock.  If I touch my NB its a little warm to the touch.  Not as hot as the back of my 4850's and those only run at about 44-46 idle.

Here is my temps.  As you can see my tmpin2 doesnt change soo I dont think its even a legit temp.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 24, 2009)

so 37 is idle those are pretty good temps you have the 125w phenom or the 140w






[/IMG]


----------



## crtecha (Apr 24, 2009)

I have the 125watt also my temps at that time of the screen shot I just finished running furmark so they are slightly elevated.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 24, 2009)

crtecha said:


> I have the 125watt also my temps at that time of the screen shot I just finished running furmark so they are slightly elevated.



i would only go up to 1.5-1.55 for volts thats if temps get way too high 
temps i would stay under would be 60C 

i have yet to hit 51C on my 940 with 1.54 but i am on water and its summer here so i got to turn on the ac and put a fan by my computer


----------



## crtecha (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks I need to do some tweaking so see if I can find a sweet spot at 3.4


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 24, 2009)

crtecha said:


> Thanks I need to do some tweaking so see if I can find a sweet spot at 3.4



are you doing 200x17?


----------



## crtecha (Apr 24, 2009)

Thats what I had it at last night.  I have issues if I raise my fsb above 250mhz  I think I max out at about 255.

So I've been playing with just the multi.  I need to figure out my HT,NB settings just never did to much tweaking on that side.  I would like to run my RAM at a higher speed.  I've gotten it as high as 1000mhz and the cpu was at 3.125 I think.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 24, 2009)

do this
start at default 
up the multi till it bsod 
then give it 1 fsb and some volts  
keep going till you hit the max volts you want to give it 

my chip likes higher FSb then multi so iam trying diff ways of ocing this


----------



## crtecha (Apr 24, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> do this
> start at default
> up the multi till it bsod
> then give it 1 fsb and some volts
> ...



Thanks a lot.  Ill give that a shot this evening to see how far I can get.  Should I make any adjustments to my HT or leave it at 2000?  Thats what it runs at if its set to auto.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 24, 2009)

crtecha said:


> Thanks a lot.  Ill give that a shot this evening to see how far I can get.  Should I make any adjustments to my HT or leave it at 2000?  Thats what it runs at if its set to auto.



i leve mine on auto for now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 24, 2009)

crt, bro for 3.4 ghz I needed alot more volts than that.  I wouldn't be scared adding voltage, I ran 1.55v-1.6v without even thinking about it, however temps never exceeded the 40's.  With your temps, I think you should stop where you are bro.  seriously.  You've done a heck of a job already as it is!


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey CP, Im thinking of getting the 955 cpu..... soooo I may have a proc to donate to you to get your AMD rig up again..... mabey others will follow and also donate some of there spare parts to help the cause....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 24, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Hey CP, Im thinking of getting the 955 cpu..... soooo I may have a proc to donate to you to get your AMD rig up again..... mabey others will follow and also donate some of there spare parts to help the cause....



bro that would be sweet dude!  If it does happen just PM me and we'll work it out.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> bro that would be sweet dude!  If it does happen just PM me and we'll work it out.


Yeah for sure bro.... im just saying its when i get a 955.... I hope its soooon        And here.... im creeping into the 20k range 
The 3870x2 is now for some reason running at full bore.... Max Gpu and memory clock!


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 25, 2009)

damn dude sooooo close.  God what can you do!!!  you using Fusion?


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> damn dude sooooo close.  God what can you do!!!  you using Fusion?


Na never had any luck using Fusion.... Believe it or not, but i didn't disable Anti Vir or anything else for my runs...Im just playing around with the PCIe MHz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 25, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Na never had any luck using Fusion.... Believe it or not, but i didn't disable Anti Vir or anything else for my runs...Im just playing around with the PCIe MHz



bro use fusion and setup a manual profile.  edit it so that you dont use any amd boost or gpu features.  just hard drive acceleration only, and then of course disable the rest of the stuff towards the bottom part.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> bro use fusion and setup a manual profile.  edit it so that you dont use any amd boost or gpu features.  just hard drive acceleration only, and then of course disable the rest of the stuff towards the bottom part.


Do i check the boxes to disable or is a checked box whats going to run?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 25, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Do i check the boxes to disable or is a checked box whats going to run?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090424/test.jpg



under software config, check everything, the top you have it correct.


----------



## Meizuman (Apr 26, 2009)

Does that HD acceleration make any difference? And what does it do? I used it in the beginning, but when my WD crapped out, I stopped using that. Just in case it did something to my WD.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2009)

Meizuman said:


> Does that HD acceleration make any difference? And what does it do? I used it in the beginning, but when my WD crapped out, I stopped using that. Just in case it did something to my WD.



bro, if you wait until tomorrow.  I'll run some benchs with it off and then on.  We'll see if it makes a difference or not


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 26, 2009)

Sorry to hijack this thread if i am, but low and behold my Antec 120 Tricool LED (79 CFM) has a motor failure after 3 years operating, Lucky i had a Thermaltake 120 from my big typhoon cooler lying around, but i am now looking for a Good Replacement fan for my CPU

Any Ideas are welcome

I have one suggestion here but i need some more suggestions, and dont say just build a new machine, when i already have that planned for later this year

http://www.aerocool.us/accessory/Xtreme Turbine/Xtreme Turbine-feature.htm

bear in Mind, High CFM and Tolerable DBA are welcome (36DBA or less Please)


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 26, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread if i am, but low and behold my Antec 120 Tricool LED (79 CFM) has a motor failure after 3 years operating, Lucky i had a Thermaltake 120 from my big typhoon cooler lying around, but i am now looking for a Good Replacement fan for my CPU
> 
> Any Ideas are welcome
> 
> ...



Build a new system LOL

just get one of those ultra kazi fans they are $10 and give you good air flow 

ill look around for more fans


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread if i am, but low and behold my Antec 120 Tricool LED (79 CFM) has a motor failure after 3 years operating, Lucky i had a Thermaltake 120 from my big typhoon cooler lying around, but i am now looking for a Good Replacement fan for my CPU
> 
> Any Ideas are welcome
> 
> ...




gotta love newegg. 

Fans are all 120mm, sorted by dba level from 30-35.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010110573+1372726538+1373126557&Configurator=&Subcategory=573&description=&Ntk=&SpeTabStoreType=&srchInDesc=


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 26, 2009)

well AeroCool or or Silverstone are the Choices for me

I think ill go black

http://www.aerocool.us/accessory/Xtreme Turbine/Xtreme Turbine-feature.htm

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ... 50001960 1372726538 1373026503&name=AeroCool


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220014

btw Dream Machine

Phenom II 9*5 BE/FX AM3

8 Gigs DDR3 (Tightest Latencies, Extremely High Bandwidth, Excellent Sinks if not already applied)

790FX MSI/DFI/Gigabyte Mobo, or 800 chipset series DDR3 (NF= Heat makers and dont support Crossfire)

4890 Sapphire VapoX 2 GB (if ever released) or Radeon 58**

HT Omega/BGears (Blue Gears) or Auzentech Sound Card (Still love sound cards heh)

24" 1920x1200 LCD (Very Big Viewing Angles)- NEC/Samsung

Logitech G9/MX Revolution with Setpoint 4.6/4.8/5.0 with Uber Options

Hitachi or Seagate 7200.12 HDs (Still wary of SSD/don't need raptors)

Windows XP 64 or Windows Server 2003 (Still wary of Vista/64)

Antec/Enermax/PCPower and Cooling Power supply (800-1000 Watts)

Full ATX/EATX Tower Case (Undecided- Supports Multiple 120 MM fans- anything larger seems OEM)

CPU Cooling= Undecided (120 MM Fan support Please)


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 26, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> well AeroCool or or Silverstone are the Choices for me
> 
> I think ill go black
> 
> ...


that sounds like an amazing system
why not watercool ?
Highend desirves to be watercooled!

I actually went with the MSI GD70 and phenom 955 
4 pcie slots Black/Blue Layout


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 26, 2009)

Dude after pricing, i wouldnt want to put watercooling on it immediately due to the fact of leaks, even when it is setup properly, talk about catastrophe and a sudden loss of additional money to replace fried equipement.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 26, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> Dude after pricing, i wouldnt want to put watercooling on it immediately due to the fact of leaks, even when it is setup properly, talk about catastrophe and a sudden loss of additional money to replace fried equipement.



thats how i was when i first started building my first pc last year 

but if you do it carfully and leak test it and use proper liqud its easy


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 26, 2009)

Well i was thinking of another approach, I noticed that with Ambient Air Temps, My current system temps are way low (Chipset is still pretty high tho) 26 C for the CPU and 30 C for the chipset (no fan or good heatsink for the chipset), Only reason for that is my Room is Cold.

I was thinking of a Mini AC setup with 2 Ducts attached to the system (Input/Output during summer i don't have to worry about the PC going up in flames when main AC is off)

About the Motherboard, it does have the better connectivity Options ive seen, I heard its a Decent overclocker aswell with only Gigabyte ahead by a Few MHz, I will never have more than 2 Video cards in my machine so that means the other PCI E slots will be used for Raid/NetworkAdditional Expansion Cards.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 26, 2009)

same here i only use a 1 gpu solution card IE 4870x2
but the main focus is overclocking the heck out of it
plus it looks soooo coool better then my current Foxconn A79A-S

thus the water cooling solution


Most reviews are giving the board high ratings then other boards


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 26, 2009)

Probably the Main Reason, It throws everything but the kitchen sink at you, and 2 the Color Scheme of it means serious business, TBH it looks more like a Abit **Pro-E/XE board than any MSI board ive seen before, not even the Diamond/Platinum are that serious looking. Lanparty DK seems to be what the Infinity boards are now, (Yet to see a LP UT/LT 790FX DDR3 part)

Asus I will never Touch due to negative instance with them (PITA to configure get working with a Videocard even after the video card was RMAd once, moved to MSI/ DFI and worked like a Charm out of the box)


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 26, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> Probably the Main Reason, It throws everything but the kitchen sink at you, and 2 the Color Scheme of it means serious business, TBH it looks more like a Abit **Pro-E/XE board than any MSI board ive seen before, not even the Diamond/Platinum are that serious looking. Lanparty DK seems to be what the Infinity boards are now, (Yet to see a LP UT/LT 790FX DDR3 part)
> 
> Asus I will never Touch due to negative instance with them (PITA to configure get working with a Videocard even after the video card was RMAd once, moved to MSI/ DFI and worked like a Charm out of the box)



i hear you 
i have had 2 4870x2 before this one 
the first was a visiontek from bestbuy.com it was DOA so i returned it and got the Diamond XOC and that one gave me artifacts as soon as i put it in so i rma that one to newegg and got this one back i think i got a reqular version of the card in an XOC box i have sent countless emails to them and still no respones just emailed newegg today to see if i can swap it with something of equal value since the stop making the XOC version 

NO MORE DIAMOND for me bad customer service


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 26, 2009)

Assassin, If bestbuy is nearby you, id suggest you actually get the cards off the Shelf. I dont know what Visiontek is doing now but I know during the x800-3800 Era they are pretty well rounded for being a Reference Part.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 26, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> Assassin, If bestbuy is nearby you, id suggest you actually get the cards off the Shelf. I dont know what Visiontek is doing now but I know during the x800-3800 Era they are pretty well rounded for being a Reference Part.



i live 2mins away from bestbuy but the problem is they dont carry it instock it was ONLINE only thing
idk if it still is


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 26, 2009)

hmm odd, last time i was in a best buy (2008 December) they had 4850s/4870s and 4870x2s in Texas atleast.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 26, 2009)

they stoped selling it just checked there website 
they charge way too much for pc components anway


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 26, 2009)

Meizuman said:


> Does that HD acceleration make any difference? And what does it do? I used it in the beginning, but when my WD crapped out, I stopped using that. Just in case it did something to my WD.



I haven't noticed anything when i ran it on my rig. It may make alittle but it wasn't noticeable to me


----------



## crtecha (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks CP I think im going to stop with this chip for a moment.  I plan up putting together a good water cooling set up and then starting back up.  By that time ill prolly have a PII soo I can use the 9950be for practice,


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2009)

crtecha said:


> Thanks CP I think im going to stop with this chip for a moment.  I plan up putting together a good water cooling set up and then starting back up.  By that time ill prolly have a PII soo I can use the 9950be for practice,



if you decided to get rid of the 9950 at some point, let me know 

Watercooling is awesome.  I think people are intimidated by leaks.  How would there be a leak if everything is on snug and tight.  build it outside of the case first, leak test it, if its fine, its fine.  put everything together and just make sure everything is tight.  Dont want clamps?  Use Compression fittings, they work extremely well!  Just do it right the first time, and unless you are changing something, you never have to touch it again!

Plus for those who are not too into performance, they sell all sorts of quick disconnects, and drain valves to make the process as easy as 1,2,3!


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> if you decided to get rid of the 9950 at some point, let me know
> 
> Watercooling is awesome.  I think people are intimidated by leaks.  How would there be a leak if everything is on snug and tight.  build it outside of the case first, leak test it, if its fine, its fine.  put everything together and just make sure everything is tight.  Dont want clamps?  Use Compression fittings, they work extremely well!  Just do it right the first time, and unless you are changing something, you never have to touch it again!
> 
> Plus for those who are not too into performance, they sell all sorts of quick disconnects, and drain valves to make the process as easy as 1,2,3!



make sure to point them to my thread for fittings!

WC is easy once you actually do it 

you will be like why didnt i do this in the first place. usually when someone gets a leak its because they didnt tighten the clamps/fittings or didnt leak test it. Or they PULLED the tube which caused it 

make sure to remove all the bubbles, by running it for a few hours once installed. just the wc components not the actual hardware


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> make sure to point them to my thread for fittings!
> 
> WC is easy once you actually do it
> 
> ...



you have a very good point as well.


----------



## crtecha (Apr 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> if you decided to get rid of the 9950 at some point, let me know
> 
> Watercooling is awesome.  I think people are intimidated by leaks.  How would there be a leak if everything is on snug and tight.  build it outside of the case first, leak test it, if its fine, its fine.  put everything together and just make sure everything is tight.  Dont want clamps?  Use Compression fittings, they work extremely well!  Just do it right the first time, and unless you are changing something, you never have to touch it again!
> 
> Plus for those who are not too into performance, they sell all sorts of quick disconnects, and drain valves to make the process as easy as 1,2,3!



I think I may be holding on to it for a little longer.  I will definately  PM you when im ready to get rid of it.  I hope to start buying WC parts soon I figure it will be easier on me and my wallet might like me a little better too


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2009)

for the ones interested, I ran 3dmark 06 with AMD Fusion.  My first run had HDD acceleration off, and the 2nd one had it on.


HDD Acceleration On: 24861
HDD Aceeleration Off: 24927

Guess it works, just not a huge difference.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> for the ones interested, I ran 3dmark 06 with AMD Fusion.  My first run had HDD acceleration off, and the 2nd one had it on.
> 
> 
> HDD Acceleration On: 24861
> ...



I just found out about AMD Fusion reading here over the last couple of days and I must say thanks! It also really helps in capture gameplay with fraps. Improved framerates and the bit, awesome!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I just found out about AMD Fusion reading here over the last couple of days and I must say thanks! It also really helps in capture gameplay with fraps. Improved framerates and the bit, awesome!!



I only use it for benchmarking.  But it serves its purpose well man.  nice boost and it is very easy to use.  Once you're done, it restarts everything like if you never even used it


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I only use it for benchmarking.  But it serves its purpose well man.  nice boost and it is very easy to use.  Once you're done, it restarts everything like if you never even used it



I did notice however that there are some services in the services section that it does not need to shut down on my machine because they aren't running to begin with. I noticed this because when I reenabled my profile with fusion the were over 60 processes running and I had a WMP icon in the system tray. I never really have over 49 processes running when idle.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I did notice however that there are some services in the services section that it does not need to shut down on my machine because they aren't running to begin with. I noticed this because when I reenabled my profile with fusion the were over 60 processes running and I had a WMP icon in the system tray. I never really have over 49 processes running when idle.



what profile are you using?  Or you have a custom one?


----------



## crtecha (Apr 27, 2009)

Anyone have issues with AOD 3.0.1 causing restarts when trying to apply settings??


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> what profile are you using?  Or you have a custom one?



I made my own profile and checked everything off under the services section and just the Hard Drive acceleration under the hardware config section, just as you advised Full to do. No worries though, nothing that a restart can't fix...and my restarts are 1m20s from clicking the restart button back to desktop


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 27, 2009)

crtecha said:


> Anyone have issues with AOD 3.0.1 causing restarts when trying to apply settings??



Maybe you could try running it in Vista compatibility mode?? I know that it's set to XP SP2 by default. I'm using Windows 7 and finally v3.01 installs using the installer but I haven't had any problems when changing settings. Is it restarting...like an actual click on "restart" or just shutting down? Also, and I could be wrong, but some settings you change in AOD actually do require a restart like changing ACC. Maybe that's what's doing it after you click "apply"

I generally used a pad of paper and a pen plus the bios when tweaking....I know it's a pain in the a$$ and takes forever but it's solid and I know exactly which setting is the culprit.


----------



## crtecha (Apr 27, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Maybe you could try running it in Vista compatibility mode?? I know that it's set to XP SP2 by default. I'm using Windows 7 and finally v3.01 installs using the installer but I haven't had any problems when changing settings. Is it restarting...like an actual click on "restart" or just shutting down? Also, and I could be wrong, but some settings you change in AOD actually do require a restart like changing ACC. Maybe that's what's doing it after you click "apply"
> 
> I generally used a pad of paper and a pen plus the bios when tweaking....I know it's a pain in the a$$ and takes forever but it's solid and I know exactly which setting is the culprit.




No it actually just turned completely off.  After that I just uninstalled it and said eff it.  I dont really use it a lot as I like to stay in the bios.  I was more curious to see if this is a common thing with this version.


----------



## King_Jay16 (May 5, 2009)

any1 want windows 7 rc one grab it here from my thread 


still no luck getting this 9950 up to 3.5 lol still trying tho


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 5, 2009)

King_Jay16 said:


> any1 want windows 7 rc one grab it here from my thread
> 
> 
> still no luck getting this 9950 up to 3.5 lol still trying tho



Be happy you even get it stable at 3.4 on air. 

Thanks for the RC1 Download btw!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 5, 2009)

Question guys. If I get a W7 RC do I have to do a clean install of windows, or is there like an upgrade where I don't loose any of my files?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Question guys. If I get a W7 RC do I have to do a clean install of windows, or is there like an upgrade where I don't loose any of my files?



You need to Back up your "want to keeps" chief and reformat unfortunately :shadedshu

Holy crap...the progress is sooooooooooooo slow...I'm at 16% on a 1Mb dL...the servers are jAMMED!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 5, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> You need to Back up your "want to keeps" chief and reformat unfortunately :shadedshu
> 
> Holy crap...the progress is sooooooooooooo slow...I'm at 16% on a 1Mb dL...the servers are jAMMED!



what if I dont download a RC and wait till its out for sale and buy it and you know enter my activation code or what not, still have to do it then right?  Im assuming it will be the final and better version???


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> what if I dont download a RC and wait till its out for sale and buy it and you know enter my activation code or what not, still have to do it then right?  Im assuming it will be the final and better version???



RC 1 will be an improved version of beta CP. Why run Beta 7000 when you cna have RC1 Now? I'm backing up all my keepers right now and getting ready to burn.

Are you with me??


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 5, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> RC 1 will be an improved version of beta CP. Why run Beta 7000 when you cna have RC1 Now? I'm backing up all my keepers right now and getting ready to burn.
> 
> Are you with me??



im with you, but im just lazy!   i'll download it though.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> im with you, but im just lazy!   i'll download it though.


----------



## King_Jay16 (May 5, 2009)

if u guys want to UPGRADE from a beta build to the RC1 version follow this guide. this way u keep all ur files and programs    

LINK


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 5, 2009)

King_Jay16 said:


> if u guys want to UPGRADE from a beta build to the RC1 version follow this guide. this way u keep all ur files and programs
> 
> LINK



I dont understand step 2???


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 5, 2009)

King_Jay16 said:


> if u guys want to UPGRADE from a beta build to the RC1 version follow this guide. this way u keep all ur files and programs
> 
> LINK



Thanks for doing the research Jay. I would Imagine we are a privileged sort with your presence.

Cheers to you and I really hope this works cuz you'll have saved me a lot of transfering to my other  P O S!!


----------



## King_Jay16 (May 5, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Thanks for doing the research Jay. I would Imagine we are a privileged sort with your presence.
> 
> Cheers to you and I really hope this works cuz you'll have saved me a lot of transfering to my other  P O S!!



it works i tried it and it works great.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 5, 2009)

I'm just gonna back up what I want...I don't like to see spelling mistkes and typos that'll throw me off.

EDIT: I'm one to talk!!!


----------



## King_Jay16 (May 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I dont understand step 2???



oh, i'll try to clear that up for you.  when you download windows 7 RC1, it comes as an iso so you have to extract the iso so that you can edit it freely or you can mount it using a virtual drive and try and make the changes. its easier to extract the iso and edit the file


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 5, 2009)

King_Jay16 said:


> oh, i'll try to clear that up for you.  when you download windows 7 RC1, it comes as an iso so you have to extract the iso so that you can edit it freely or you can mount it using a virtual drive and try and make the changes. its easier to extract the iso and edit the file



gotcha, so then I guess it prompts you during installation for a upgrade right?


----------



## King_Jay16 (May 5, 2009)

here is a better set of instructions


LINK


----------



## King_Jay16 (May 5, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Thanks for doing the research Jay. I would Imagine we are a privileged sort with your presence.
> 
> Cheers to you and I really hope this works cuz you'll have saved me a lot of transfering to my other  P O S!!



i gotta help my frenz, so yea. have to share the good stuff


oh here is a guide for all those guys who have a 4gb flash drive or larger. use it to install windows 7 or vista from the flash drive. LINK


or you can copy the installation files to a different partition/hard drive in your pc and run the setup from there instead of burning a dvd

also you can just copy the installation files to the flash drive and run it, from inside windows so you don't have to boot up from the flash drive. i have used all three methods and they worked fine, use watever is faster for you


----------



## King_Jay16 (May 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> gotcha, so then I guess it prompts you during installation for a upgrade right?



yea it asks u if you want to upgrade or custom install/clean install


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 5, 2009)

Microsoft recommends users to do a clean install rather than upgrading from Windows 7 Beta (or any other builds) to Windows 7 RC build.

I'm Backing up and doing a clean format.


----------



## King_Jay16 (May 5, 2009)

MICROSOFT RECOMMENDS YOU DO A CLEAN INSTALL THO, if you  are worried about losing your data and all if you only have one partition, after doing a clean install go into the C drive and you will see a folder named Windows.old go into that folder and navigate to the users folder go into your profile folder and you will find all your stuff such as pics, downloads etc. just copy them over to the new set of folders and you can then delete the windows.old folder


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 5, 2009)

King_Jay16 said:


> MICROSOFT RECOMMENDS YOU DO A CLEAN INSTALL THO, if you  are worried about losing your data and all if you only have one partition, after doing a clean install go into the C drive and you will see a folder named Windows.old go into that folder and navigate to the users folder go into your profile folder and you will find all your stuff such as pics, downloads etc. just copy them over to the new set of folders and you can then delete the windows.old folder



Just like when I went from my 4 day old Vista ultimate to Win 7....it held all my files hostage... I'll be smart and avoid the complications.


----------



## King_Jay16 (May 5, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Just like when I went from my 4 day old Vista ultimate to Win 7....it held all my files hostage... I'll be smart and avoid the complications.



neva happened to me but be safe, afterward use disk clean up to delete the old windows installation and stuff


----------



## King_Jay16 (May 5, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Just like when I went from my 4 day old Vista ultimate to Win 7....it held all my files hostage... I'll be smart and avoid the complications.



you could try this solution

LINK


its a life saver when u have to reformat ur OS. lol bn doing this for AGES


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 5, 2009)

Im putting Win 7 RC to a old 80 Gig HD for experimentation


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 5, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> Im putting Win 7 RC to a old 80 Gig HD for experimentation



Since running the Beta, I trust Win7 enough to do a fresh clean format....


----------



## Telsa (May 17, 2009)

Hi guys.

Sorry for the bump, and the newbie question!

I've just begun to OC my 9950, but noticed the following in CPUz..

http://i590.photobucket.com/albums/ss350/silverweb/CPUz.jpg

Is there any reason that the HT link is showing 1000mhz lower than it should be? - n.b it shows this, with all BIOS settings set to stock!

Machine details as follows..

Phenom 9950BE
ASUS M2N32-SLI Premium - Bios Revision 1101
Corsair 4GB (2x2GB) DDR2 800MHz/PC2-640
2 x 8800GT 512MB, SLI.
Asus Silent Knight AL CPU Heatsink/Fan
Various HDDs & Other cooling fans

Thanks in advance guys..


----------



## Lethalrise750 (May 17, 2009)

Telsa said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Sorry for the bump, and the newbie question!
> 
> ...



Your mobo only supports HT1.0


----------



## Telsa (May 17, 2009)

Lethalrise750 said:


> Your mobo only supports HT1.0



Well, that would do it. Not entirely sure how I managed to miss that one  

Is that a big problem?


----------



## Lethalrise750 (May 17, 2009)

Telsa said:


> Well, that would do it. Not entirely sure how I managed to miss that one
> 
> Is that a big problem?




You just lose some memory bandwidth.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 17, 2009)

have you tried setting the HT and NB multi in your bios to get it running 2000MHz?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 17, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> have you tried setting the HT and NB multi in your bios to get it running 2000MHz?



I agree. Take these setting from "Auto" to:

Processor-NB Frequency Multiplier > 10.00x

CPU-NB HT Link speed to 1.8 or 2.0 Ghz

Then give CPU-Z another run.


----------



## Telsa (May 17, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I agree. Take these setting from "Auto" to:
> 
> Processor-NB Frequency Multiplier > 10.00x
> 
> ...



Thanks guys 

I'll give it a go - Overclocking HT and NT is new to me.. I've only ever really played around with CPU Overclocking, (FSB, voltage, multi, etc..) Is there anything I need to be aware of, other than keeping a close-eye on my motherboard/ Northbridge temps?


----------



## Meizuman (Jun 25, 2009)

This thread has been quite dead some time, but let me do something about it... I haven't been quite comfortable with my air conditioning system  (aka antec three hundred with variable amount of variable types of fans) and neither the noise... I know the main headache is the HDD's on the front but I want better airflow/noise -ratio in the fan department.

So what I decided to do, is to try the "not-so-famous-in-terms-of-performance" Coollaboratory Metal pads and add 3 Scythe Slip Stream 1900's to the mix.

Now I checked the hardwarecanucks review of the OCZ Vendetta 2 where they tried it with a Noctua NF-P12 1300rpm. The main bad thing was the lowly static pressure on the supplied ADDA fan.
NF-P12 is spec'd @ 1,68 mm H2O, and when I did some research, I found a rating for the Slip Stream @ 2,30 mm H2O.

The reason I went with the high RPM model of Slip Stream was the review on SPCR. According to that, this fan has some real power and still it can spin with low volts and noise, pushing a decent amount of air. And comparing to the results at hwcanucks, it should perform superb, as there is more CFM on the Slip Stream than the Noctua. Well, noise will be different of course... but I want MAX airflow when I need it.

I am not 100% sure, if I'll put 2 of these on the front and one on the Vendetta, or 1 on the back and one on the front, changing the tricool from back to the front...

Reason for choosing MetalPads, was that there is 6 pads in the pack, 3 for GPU and 3 for CPU, I plan to use both. The price is not so bad, and I always like to try something different.

I'll report what's happening once I'll get all the stuff.


----------



## Meizuman (Jun 7, 2010)

Wow, this thread has been dead almost a year now... Well, of course all of you have gone to Phenom II, but I found something interesting today... I went to CPUID.com and thought that I'll update my CPU-Z and HW monitor... and I found this "TMonitor" app. And now it seems I have working turbo on my 9950. It doesn't OC the CPU more when only few cores are stressed, but it uses very variable CPU multiplier. I tested peacekeeper and saw that cores were running 888-3330 (HT ref clock 222 MHz), mainly it kept the few cores at somewhere around 1600 and 2600MHz, which I find interesting. Then I tried wPrime 1.55 and toggled the thread count and saw interesting things happening. TMonitor has very high updating framerate... I do use PhenomMSRTweaker and as I didn't even know what TMonitor is, I just tested it and didn't touch the MSRTweaker...

Don't know if this is old news, well it can't since the app was updated yesterday to support AMD Turbo...

http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/tmonitor/versions-history.html


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 7, 2010)

Meizuman said:


> Wow, this thread has been dead almost a year now... Well, of course all of you have gone to Phenom II, but I found something interesting today... I went to CPUID.com and thought that I'll update my CPU-Z and HW monitor... and I found this "TMonitor" app. And now it seems I have working turbo on my 9950. It doesn't OC the CPU more when only few cores are stressed, but it uses very variable CPU multiplier. I tested peacekeeper and saw that cores were running 888-3330 (HT ref clock 222 MHz), mainly it kept the few cores at somewhere around 1600 and 2600MHz, which I find interesting. Then I tried wPrime 1.55 and toggled the thread count and saw interesting things happening. TMonitor has very high updating framerate... I do use PhenomMSRTweaker and as I didn't even know what TMonitor is, I just tested it and didn't touch the MSRTweaker...
> 
> Don't know if this is old news, well it can't since the app was updated yesterday to support AMD Turbo...
> 
> http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/tmonitor/versions-history.html



WOW, nice to see this thread come back to life.  I've actually moved on to a X6 which I should be receiving soon, still running a Phenom II at the moment.  I wish I had one of those puppies, I would love to have some fun with them again


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 7, 2010)

LOL CP! since this thread was made there have been ALOT of advances since the Phenom I days. now ACC helps Phenom I CPUs OC better than the older boards


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 7, 2010)

Yeah bro, I don't know why but I like these chips a lot.  Probaby since I achieved such great clock with my 9850 which was my first ever impressive overclock, I just fell in love since.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah bro, I don't know why but I like these chips a lot.  Probaby since I achieved such great clock with my 9850 which was my first ever impressive overclock, I just fell in love since.



My friend has one and i got to play around with some OCs and his wouldnt OC much but it was fun messing around with it. I compared my phenom II 940BE to his and i got almost twice the scores as him cause of the processors cache


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 7, 2010)

I like being the underdog, I guess that is why I love them so much.  It's a challenege.  I got mine to 3.6GHz


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I like being the underdog, I guess that is why I love them so much.  It's a challenege.  I got mine to 3.6GHz



Yes, I remember you had a nice cherry 9950 CP. My 9850 is still chugging away happily.

You are going to love the x6. The build I did for my buddy 2 days ago was built on the 1055...really cool to see six graphs in AOD status monitor. I didn't get to play with it much but I hope he decides to get into overclocking it. Then we'll have some fun 

I'm assuming you have the 1090T on the way?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 7, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Yes, I remember you had a nice cherry 9950 CP. My 9850 is still chugging away happily.
> 
> You are going to love the x6. The build I did for my buddy 2 days ago was built on the 1055...really cool to see six graphs in AOD status monitor. I didn't get to play with it much but I hope he decides to get into overclocking it. Then we'll have some fun
> 
> I'm assuming you have the 1090T on the way?



I think hes already got it if im not mistaken. i went Intel back in the old phenom I days but i like both alot now. I loved my AMD rigs! thats why im back in the phenom II club with an unlocked X3 720BE!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 7, 2010)

@chaotic

it was my 9850, the 9950 was average.  My 9850 was freakin' golden!!!

@brandon
not yet, I worked out a payment plan so I don't know if I'll have it soon, but it's a huge help just letting me pay little by little and to wait this long.  I love TPU.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 7, 2010)

So it is the 1090T you're getting then?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 7, 2010)

Yessir . 4.3GHz stable at prety low voltages


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 29, 2010)

Anybody still overclock these CPU's?  I would love to get another setup with one of these or a 9850


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 29, 2010)

they be rare chips nowadays


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 30, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> they be rare chips nowadays



yep, I know


----------



## Moose (Jul 30, 2010)

I have one! But I also have a 1055T now too.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 30, 2010)

Moose said:


> I have one! But I also have a 1055T now too.



Phenoms have came a long way heh?


----------



## DannibusX (Jul 30, 2010)

I have a 9950 in my old M3A32-MVP.  Matter of fact, I used this thread when I thought about OCing it.

Not a bad proc, but I moved on to a CHIII + 965BE.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 30, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> I have a 9950 in my old M3A32-MVP.  Matter of fact, I used this thread when I thought about OCing it.
> 
> Not a bad proc, but I moved on to a CHIII + 965BE.



They were very fun CPU's, probably because since they didn't overclock that well, I loved the challenge.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 30, 2010)

IIRC, cdawall has my old 9850 Black. May be able to get it off him for mere pennies?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 30, 2010)

I have had a lot of the 9950 and 9850s walk accross my desk no idea why they are considered rare


----------



## HossHuge (Jul 30, 2010)

Meizuman said:


> Wow, this thread has been dead almost a year now... Well, of course all of you have gone to Phenom II, but I found something interesting today... I went to CPUID.com and thought that I'll update my CPU-Z and HW monitor... and I found this "TMonitor" app. And now it seems I have working turbo on my 9950. It doesn't OC the CPU more when only few cores are stressed, but it uses very variable CPU multiplier. I tested peacekeeper and saw that cores were running 888-3330 (HT ref clock 222 MHz), mainly it kept the few cores at somewhere around 1600 and 2600MHz, which I find interesting. Then I tried wPrime 1.55 and toggled the thread count and saw interesting things happening. TMonitor has very high updating framerate... I do use PhenomMSRTweaker and as I didn't even know what TMonitor is, I just tested it and didn't touch the MSRTweaker...
> 
> Don't know if this is old news, well it can't since the app was updated yesterday to support AMD Turbo...
> 
> http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/tmonitor/versions-history.html



Thanks, I sold my 9850BE awhile ago to a friend of mine.  I'll get him to try it and see if it works for him too..


----------



## cdawall (Jul 30, 2010)

Meizuman said:


> Wow, this thread has been dead almost a year now... Well, of course all of you have gone to Phenom II, but I found something interesting today... I went to CPUID.com and thought that I'll update my CPU-Z and HW monitor... and I found this "TMonitor" app. And now it seems I have working turbo on my 9950. It doesn't OC the CPU more when only few cores are stressed, but it uses very variable CPU multiplier. I tested peacekeeper and saw that cores were running 888-3330 (HT ref clock 222 MHz), mainly it kept the few cores at somewhere around 1600 and 2600MHz, which I find interesting. Then I tried wPrime 1.55 and toggled the thread count and saw interesting things happening. TMonitor has very high updating framerate... I do use PhenomMSRTweaker and as I didn't even know what TMonitor is, I just tested it and didn't touch the MSRTweaker...
> 
> Don't know if this is old news, well it can't since the app was updated yesterday to support AMD Turbo...
> 
> http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/tmonitor/versions-history.html



Sounds about right seeing how there is similar chip logic between phenom 1s and x6s isn't all that different it just lacks the overlocking part of turbo hence why phenommsr tweaker works on all phenoms


----------



## Moose (Aug 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Phenoms have came a long way heh?



Yep, I now have two almost identical systems, with the difference being the cpu and there is a noticeable difference, especially with the temperature and ease of overclocking


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2010)

Moose said:


> Yep, I now have two almost identical systems, with the difference being the cpu and there is a noticeable difference, especially with the temperature and ease of overclocking



The Phenom II's run much cooler would you say?


----------



## Moose (Aug 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> The Phenom II's run much cooler would you say?



Certainly I get almost the same temperatures overclocking the phemon II with stock cooler, as the phenom with a liquid cooler unoverclocked xD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2010)

Moose said:


> Certainly I get almost the same temperatures overclocking the phemon II with stock cooler, as the phenom with a liquid cooler unoverclocked xD



Guess AMD has improved over the years then, right on.


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guess AMD has improved over the years then, right on.



yah they have lol... i remember when an AMD setup would have been the Phenom/ FX74 and the 2900XT ... talk about H A W T.

when we complain now about heat and power its nothing compared to what we used to have.  

Its like people who lived through the cold war being afraid of terrorists...  Nuclear annihilation...or guy with a sock full of explosives.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 11, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> yah they have lol... i remember when an AMD setup would have been the Phenom/ FX74 and the 2900XT ... talk about H A W T.
> 
> when we complain now about heat and power its nothing compared to what we used to have.
> 
> Its like people who lived through the cold war being afraid of terrorists...  Nuclear annihilation...or guy with a sock full of explosives.



Yeah, I still have my 2900xt


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 11, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah, I still have my 2900xt



that card is memorabilia...

i wanted one so bad when they came out but didnt have the $$

I dont know if we can call the first phenom memorabilia... I definily am going to start collecting unique hardware... definitely fermi, 2900xt... maybe a 7950gx2 and a voodoo 2. wanna pick up an fx-50

THERE YA GO:  an AMD phenom with 2900XT tri Fire
http://www.flickr.com/photos/weta46/907981072/

If you listen... you can hear the PSU sobbing...


----------



## Meizuman (Aug 11, 2010)

Wasn't that the spider platform?  Crazy times.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 11, 2010)

Meizuman said:


> Wasn't that the spider platform?  Crazy times.



I believe so, that was when I really got into PC's, it was great.  The good ol' days


----------

